# Pakistan in Pictures



## Goodperson

lIoPEf9h4QY[/media] - PAKISTAN

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

Thx GP,

That was quite nice.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Energon

Excellent. I wish I could visit.

P.S. Still hate James Blunt since I am not a hormone ridden 13 year old girl.


----------



## Imran Khan

pakistan is realy good place

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BATMAN



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mujahideen

The beauty of Pakistan is hidden and we need to bring it out advertise it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanz

pakistan is a very beauitful place i've never seen the kind of natural beauty as there is in pak we need a serious media campaign to advertise these areas !

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## kvLin

one of my neighbors has come to Islamabad for her several years courses. below are the beautiful scenery in her lens:







and she said Islamabad is like a city built in forest.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Moin91

I want to see pakistan beauty.............

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BATMAN

Some sky shots of Islamabad.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BATMAN



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BATMAN



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BATMAN



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BATMAN

Now some shots from Karachi:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## peacelover

No doubt Pakistan has natural beauty. Need to be projected properly for tourism.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Neo

[/IMG]


----------



## Neo

*Sonmiani *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Neo

*Gwadar*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

Swinje Valley:
Surrounded by huge mountains of Pamirs (called roof of the world), just near Karomber Pass lies this extremely beautiful valley of Pakistan - Images courtesy Kaafoor















Karomber lake





Dudipatsar Lake

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

Images Courtesy Kaafoor

Ganjabad
View attachment aea3c86eba7c19571e72fac00278c608.jpg


Ansoo (tear) Lake





Karomber lake





Payeah

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

Images Courtesy Kaafoor:

Virgoth





Old Church in Nathiagali





Ishkarwarz, Chitral

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

Monument in Islamabad





Islamabad at Night





Islamabad Viewpoint





Shah Faisal Mosque





Daman-e-Koh, Islamabad

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

Pakistan's "Art on Wheels" - Courtesy babasteve


























lol - Of all things, those trucks bring back so many memories - sigh - Can't wait to head back again...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

Images Courtesy Friend faraway
Islamabad, Markaz

Oh my god... Jalabiyan...DROOOOL... 





Taking a break from Eid shopping to pray...










Dried Fruit at Gujarkhan Bazaar





Pakorayyy!!!
Ammi jaan!!!





Deep fried liver with vegetables....??? Any Scots around... JK - its actually quite good





Naan in Peshawar





DROOOL.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moin91

Beautiful..... Thanks for sharing with us

Pakistan Zindabad

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

Swabi Canal





Mountain spring water.





Kalam, Swat












Bahrain (Arbi idhir bhi..), Swat










Madyan, Swat

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

You can almost smell the Pakoray, Tandoori Chicken, Samosay.....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

Mingora, Swat











Road to Chitral
View attachment 20dff2c249202e7a07149768b4e5ebe8.jpg


Quetta





Quick! Over there! Its OBL in Quetta!!





I never quite got the guts to get on the roof of those..





Interior of bus -

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

Poonch River, Azad Kashmir










Bridge to Kotli, AJK





"Mutton Karahi - The national food of Pakistan" - I had to klaugh at that caption




Mosque, Kotli, AJK




Another Mosque, AJK

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

Shah Faisal Mosque - on the way down from Margalla Hills





Oh yeah - I was looking for this one!





Colonial era railroad bridge, GT Road






Pan Seller in Islamabad

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Flintlock

*Hiran Minar, Lahore*
cc hellosheraz@flickr
View attachment f451d4013d81a486e192ec07e9a589d2.jpg


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

*Images and captions courtesy of Heartkins*

These mountains of Mankhial and their meadows are located Just above the town of Kalam in Swat.Not to difficult to reach there but the meadows hide themselves among trees so not many people have reach above this mountain to reach here.






River Neelum in Nikron Valley (Neelum Valley)





The beautiful Village of Halmat near taobut in Azad Kashmir(AJK) Pakistan. 





The village Halmet located in Neelum Valley Pakistan





Located high above the Neelum Valley this fascinating lake is located at a high ground at 13,500 ft approximately.The region is remoteless and its surroundings are calm and peaceful.This lake is located in Neelum Valley,Ajk(Azad Jammu & Kashmir) Pakistan.The name of lake is "Chitta Katha"


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

*Images and captions courtesy Heartkins@flickr*

This is taken near Sharda in Azad Kashmir,Pakistan
View attachment e63dbb1cda3aebf53527ae3ae677bc6b.jpg


This might happened with you too if you are trekking on the largest non-polar glacial world "The Karakorams".The karakoram is one of the greatest mountain range on earth with almost entirely in Northern Pakistan starting from west and runs towards east the karakoram covers an area of 300 miles in between.The Sim gang Glacier also known as "Snow Lake" forms the divide between the Hipar,Biafo and Panmah glaciers.This is the longest glacial trek in the world outside polar regions with the incredible length of 126 km.The highest mountain in the picture is baintha Braak 7285 m





Mt. Baintha Braak (the ogre)





The World Ninth Highest Mountain "Nanga Parbat" 8126 metres above sea level in the Background.


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

Images Courtesy Heartkins@flickr

The beautiful Karambar lake and Karambar Pass at 4300 m approx above sea level in Chitral,Pakistan 





Karakorum Mountains





Swat Valley





The beautiful snow clad mountains at Siri Paye,Pakistan.


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

Images courtesy Heartkins@Flickr

Hingol national Park, Baluchistan.View of Hingol river.


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

*Images courtesy Heartkins@flickr*

Landscape - from Gwadar to Karachi












Makran Coastal Highway (connecting Karachi to Gwadar)


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

*Images courtesy Heartkins@flickr*

A waterfall located at Pir Ghaib near Bolan in Balochistan.





Makran Coastal Highway (Karachi to Gwadar)


----------



## khanz

such beautiful pics hope these areas remained unspoiled and protected


----------



## Flintlock

* Ruins of Malot Temples, Malot (Check out the Greek influence)*

sohail, flickr.com





scott christian, flickr.com


----------



## Shabaz Sharif

AgNoStIc MuSliM said:


> Monument in Islamabad



I have visited this monument in Islamabad, great work. And slap on the faces of who believe we have forgot our history. And new Islamabad airport name will be Ghandara which mean we are going in right direction.


----------



## Flintlock

*Gate of Derawar Fort*






*Derawar For Mosque*


----------



## Flintlock

*Wazir Khan Mosque, Lahore*


----------



## Plasma

shan said:


> I have visited this monument in Islamabad, great work. And slap on the faces of who believe we have forgot our history. And new Islamabad airport name will be Ghandara which mean we are going in right direction.



Hey, could you tell me how sure you are about the name of NIIA being Ghandara? Because we heard that it was going to be called Fatima Jinnah Internationa Airport, then we heard it was going to be named after Benzir. 

I would appreciate it!


----------



## Flintlock

*Derawar Fort Exterior*


----------



## Flintlock

(Left to Right) Paiju Peak (Trango II?), The Trango Monk, Trango Nameless Tower (6,239 m), and the mass of the Great Trango (6,286 m) on the northern lateral moraine of the Baltoro Glacier in the Baltoro Muztagh Range.

Namless Tower is the world's steepest granite face. Some daredevil tried basejumping off it a couple of years ago. The summits have been so few, that even the elevation data is uncertain!

Climbing up the Namless Tower for example, can involve 90 pitches (of tents). The tent flowers open and you sleep essentially hanging down next to the Nameless' vertical walls!

K2 Basecamp Trek
Baltoro Glacier
Pakistan
Late July 2006 

Copyright Tree_Elf_@flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Flintlock

*Astola Island, off the Balochistan Coast*


----------



## Flintlock

This sphinx-like rock formation is a natural one, which has been carved this way by winds over millions of years !!

This is found in Buzi Pass, in *Hingol National Park*, on the Makran Coastal Highway, about 300 kilometers from Karachi. 

cc the.seria.chiller@flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TOPGUN

Wow Mashallah !! Subnallah our nation is truly beautyful forsure ! when i went 4 years ago my cousin and i took a adventure trip in a train ride from Karachi to Lahore then a coach/bus ride from Lahore to Islamabad then a jeep ride to some of the northern areas and let me tell you our nation is beautyful Mashallah i will post some pic's of the trip soon GOD bless Pakistan!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

Courtesy friend faraway @ flickr
Village Cafe at Pir Sohawa

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

Courtesy Umair @ flickr
Forest Department Rest House in Manoor Valley (Kaghan).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moin91




----------



## Moin91




----------



## cabatli_53

Great photos bro...


----------



## Flintlock

St Johns, Rawalpindi


----------



## pkpatriotic

Its my great honor & proud to be a Pakistani by the grace of Almighty Allah who awarded such a nice places like heaven, to Pakistan besides Allah made Pakistan rich of natural resources like, Minerals i.e,: (Oil, Gas, precious & semi precious stone, Gold, Copper, Iron, Chromite, sulpher, Coal, Rock salts etc,) all fruits of palin and mountains in four seasons, crops of Grains & Vegetables and full of Beautiful places like heaven He has also blessed by created brilliant brains in our nations as whole, We just need to recognise our worth, and need a true leadership who take nation towards vital & glorious future in the globe. 

*HUNZA VALLEY*





*GILGIT RIVER*





*KAGHAN VALLEY*





*KALAM VALLEY*





*KALAM VALLEY-2*





*LAKE SAIF UL MALOOK*





*SHANGRILA *





*KHUNJERAB PASS-(China Border)*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pkpatriotic

The place i love most in the world after my city kaghan,Naraan are 1 of the most beautifull places in Pakistan there is a river and a large number of lakes and places to visit i cannot describe the place in words just see the pictures and u will know that i was not lying.

*Heaven in earth (vallay of sawat)*
View attachment e5495fafab7d01d8c1b4a961a1b38f22.jpg


----------



## pkpatriotic

_the outlet of Baja tunnel. From here onward, water travels into the parabolic canal called Pehur High-Level Canal, which joins the Maira branch of Upper Swat Canal" --AHH AT THT MOMENT AM FELING PROUD COZ I ALSO BELINGS TO THE VILLEGE WHERE THIS CANAL IS SITUATED-- _





_FAISAL masjid is one of the beautiful masjid in the world built by late king faisal of saudia arabia as a sign of love and friendship to the people of pakistan._





_"A VIEW OF SUNDAY TEXTILE MARKET IN KARACHI"_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pkpatriotic

*"Crown of Neelum Valley"*




*Shaunter Lake (AJK)*


----------



## pkpatriotic

*karachi (jahangir Kothari)*





*Sea view Karachi*





*Badshahi Masjid Lahore*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RabzonKhan

*The famous Holy Trinity Cathedral Church (Sialkot Cathedral) is located in Sialkot Pakistan. Its first stone was laid on March 1, 1852. It is located in the Sialkot Cantonment on The Mall (Quaid-i-Azam Road). The church was consecrated by the Bishop of Madras on January 30, 1857, Sialkot at the time being in the diocese of Calcutta.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raquib

Rabzon said:


> *The famous Holy Trinity Cathedral Church (Sialkot Cathedral) is located in Sialkot Pakistan. Its first stone was laid on March 1, 1852. It is located in the Sialkot Cantonment on The Mall (Quaid-i-Azam Road). The church was consecrated by the Bishop of Madras on January 30, 1857, Sialkot at the time being in the diocese of Calcutta.*



nice pic........


----------



## Raquib

pkpatriotic said:


> The place i love most in the world after my city kaghan,Naraan are 1 of the most beautifull places in Pakistan there is a river and a large number of lakes and places to visit i cannot describe the place in words just see the pictures and u will know that i was not lying.
> 
> *Heaven in earth (vallay of sawat)*
> View attachment e5495fafab7d01d8c1b4a961a1b38f22.jpg


excellent pictures...i ddn know Pakistan has got icy areas...anyway good to know...


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

raqib you need more ice

View attachment a6e11a7540a11adc1ab8a3ee511f1ceb.jpg


----------



## Imran Khan




----------



## Imran Khan

come we play 2020

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan




----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan




----------



## Imran Khan




----------



## pkpatriotic

*Sun Rise's Beauty of Pakistan*





*layers of colours just before sun rise*






View attachment 4244c4ff327a3c752922ca1ba45f441b.jpg







View attachment 43c3c426e7b6bee3d07e8d28d582f0cd.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pkpatriotic

*Its time to get up now*


----------



## Imran Khan

pkpatriotic said:


> *Its time to get up now*



not me i will wake up letter early morning for me is 12:30


----------



## Raquib

those wer beautiful...!!!no no...wonderful...!!! well actually i aint gettin any words to express my feelings...its really beautiful...
I must visit Pakistan atleast for once...so whoz gonna guide me there exploring the region...???


----------



## Imran Khan

Raquib said:


> those wer beautiful...!!!no no...wonderful...!!! well actually i aint gettin any words to express my feelings...its really beautiful...
> I must visit Pakistan atleast for once...so whoz gonna guide me there exploring the region...???



if you serius so come there in march 2009 i will be there i think you have 50$ for pakistan turist visa


----------



## Raquib

imran khan said:


> if you serius so come there in march 2009 i will be there i think you have 50$ for pakistan turist visa



brother i was just kiddin...but honestly i'm very much willing to visit there...those pictures crossed the limit of my imagination...
but u know plaintively due to my study n other works i cant visit there rite now...
But dont worry, Insha-Allah I will visit Pakistan once atleast...


----------



## RabzonKhan

The Katasraj temples are located 40 km from Chakwal District of Punjab. 

Dedicated to Shiva, the temple has existed since the days of Mah&#257;bh&#257;rata and the Pandava brothers spent a substantial part of their exile at the site.

The Katas site houses the Satgraha, a group of seven ancient temples, remains of a Buddhist stupa, a few medieval temples, havelis and some recently constructed temples, scattered around a pond considered holy by Hindus. The temples at Katas are mostly constructed on square platforms. The elevation of the sub shrines seems to form a series of cornices with small rows of pillars, crowned by a ribbed dome.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RabzonKhan

An ancient Buddha carved into into a mountainside sits at Jehanabad in the Swat Valley of Pakistan. The seven meter high Buddha has been named the second most important relic from the 6th Century Gandhara era, only after the giant Buddhas at Bamiyan, Afghanistan, which were destroyed by the Taliban in 2001.

Buddhist tradition holds that the Buddha himself came to Swat during his last reincarnation as the Gautama Buddha and preached to the people here.


----------



## Anu

Pakistan is a very beautiful country and I believe that it can be better! Recently, Pakistan has been facing many problems but I think that we all as a society can help one another as long as we think positively. This is our country, we are the one's who should be taking care of it. Pakistan shouldn't be only known for its beautiful nature but also it's people as that is a major factor which makes a country. Everyone should contribute in a good way what ever and how ever they can for the better of Pakistan.

We are proud to be a part of Pakistan and others should know why

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TOPGUN

So beautyful mashallah!! GOD bless Pakistan.


----------



## Neo

The Beautiful Peak by the name of "Braak Zhan" in Raikot Glacier in Pakistan.The Lush Green meadows lying below the peak.This is the Last strong hold of western Himalayas before meeting with Karakoram Mountains.
In eastern part of North Pakistan and western Kashmir the Himalaya mountains are blessed with lush green Meadows and the beautiful evergreen forests.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Neo

These mountains of Mankhial and their meadows are located Just above the town of Kalam in Swat. Not to difficult to reach there but the meadows hide themselves among trees so not many people have reach above this mountain to reach here.


----------



## Neo

Nikron valley is the name given to Neelum Valley at Nikron. It is the place one worth visiting and is far away from the commercial tourism destinations and relatively save from deforestation that's make it so special for a nature lover. In the far Sub mountains of Nanga Parbat Massif are dominating seen and are definitely inviting the tourist for Visiting the Shonter Valley located between them and Nanga Parbat.


----------



## Neo

The beautiful Village of Halmat near taobut in Azad Kashmir (AJK) Pakistan


----------



## Neo

This is the scene of the village halmet located in Neelum Valley Pakistan. neelum valley is definitely the hidden pearl of Pakistan and a jewel of Himalayan valley no other valley in Kashmir and Himalayas can compare this valley and even most of Pakistanis know little about it and have little visited there. Ths traditional culture and traditional building style of Kashmiri houses mixed with spectular scenery can be found only in Neelum valley. Here there are ever green forests of pine,fir and other faunas are abundant in the valley.


----------



## Neo

Yes if I say this lake as a crown it would not be wrong. Located high above the Neelum Valley this fascinating lake is located at a high ground at 13,500 ft approximately. The region is remote less and its surroundings are calm and peaceful. This lake is located in Neelum Valley, Ajk (Azad Jammu & Kashmir) Pakistan. The name of lake is "Chitta Katha"


----------



## Neo

The beautiful river Swat passing through beautiful forests in Swat valley Pakistan.


----------



## Neo

This might happened with you too if you are trekking on the largest non-polar glacial world "The Karakorams". The karakoram is one of the greatest mountain range on earth with almost entirely in Northern Pakistan starting from west and runs towards east the karakoram covers an area of 300 miles in between.The Sim gang Glacier also known as "Snow Lake" forms the divide between the Hipar, Biafo and Panmah glaciers. This is the longest glacial trek in the world outside polar regions with the incredible length of 126 km.The highest mountain in the picture is baintha Braak 7285 m See close picture of Baintha Braak 7285 here


----------



## Neo

This is taken near Sharda in Azad Kashmir, Pakistan. It is indeed a fairy land one after one you will see sceneries like this. You don't need to be a photographer when you are in this part of Pakistan all you need is just to click one after one scenery. Minimarg is the name of the place.


----------



## Neo

The last western hold of Karakoram remains till Karumbar and Ishkoman and at here 300 miles long journey of Karakoram Finishes from Siachen Muztagh to end of Batura Muztagh and then starts another majestic range of Mountains "The Hinduraj range" of Pakistan. This time a bit green with less amount of glaciers and heights.


----------



## Neo

This place of Pakistan must be included among Ten Most beautiful places of the world. The World Ninth Highest Mountain "Nanga Parbat" 8126 meters above sea level in the Background.


----------



## Neo

The spell bounding lake of Karambar in the border's region of Chitral with Wakhan Corridor of Afghanistan. Ishkoman is also very near from here. The lake itself is at 4300 m above sea level and is among one of the highest lakes of the world. The reddish wild flowers are awesome in the end of Summer's season. The Lake itself is 3 km long approx.


----------



## Neo

The beautiful Karambar lake and Karambar Pass at 4300 m approx above sea level in Chitral, Pakistan


----------



## DarkStar

Rabzon said:


> The Katasraj temples are located 40 km from Chakwal District of Punjab.
> 
> Dedicated to Shiva, the temple has existed since the days of Mah&#257;bh&#257;rata and the Pandava brothers spent a substantial part of their exile at the site.
> 
> The Katas site houses the Satgraha, a group of seven ancient temples, remains of a Buddhist stupa, a few medieval temples, havelis and some recently constructed temples, scattered around a pond considered holy by Hindus. The temples at Katas are mostly constructed on square platforms. The elevation of the sub shrines seems to form a series of cornices with small rows of pillars, crowned by a ribbed dome.



the temple is evidently ancient, but not antiquitic. The earliest construction has been dated to around 600 CE, at least a thousand years before hte mahabharat war. 

Its amazing that when INdian historians, and historians of India, lament the lack of any architectural evidence regarding the period of hte mhabharata wars, we have people claiming this.


----------



## Neo

The Beautiful Village in the Mountains of Hindu Raj named as "Kishmanja" in Upper yarkhun valley, Chitral. In the background Koyozoom peaks(6871 metres Above Sea Level) rising into the sky. notice the river on the right side coming from glaciers in the far.


----------



## Neo

Near Burgill Top in Deosai, Pakistan


----------



## DarkStar

thanks for the pictures, neo..absolutely stunning.


----------



## Neo

The mountains of Pamirs almost follow same pattern and same Slope that is what made Shimshal So beautiful and Unreal. The gentle slopes of Pamirs are so soothing to the eye unlike Karakorams in the other parts of Pakistan whose height makes one neck to feel uncomfortable. the flowers spread on the fields are Marvelous. The Lake is just an addition to the beauty.
Credits: Muhammad Ali Jawed


----------



## Neo

darkStar said:


> thanks for the pictures, neo..absolutely stunning.



Thanks mate...I feel so home sick right now...




The Junction point of Pamirs and Karakoram Mountains. The beautiful gently sloped mountains of Pamirs with gentle glaciers meet the Rugged High mountains of Karakoram which possess the large area of Glacial ice on their face. In the background and on the right hand side is the start of Karakoram mountains while on the left hand side are Pamirs and the start of their lovely green pastures.


----------



## Neo

The beautiful valley of Shimshal constitutes the northern most Pamir mountain ranges of Pakistan. This is one of the most beautiful point in the valley as the Shimshal lake surrounds it.The mountain of Mingli Sar is in front of it. From here one can have the glimpses of Karakoram mountains located just south of it. The world largest glaciers are located on the South eastern side of this valley. To the North is located the province of China while to the left are Hindukush ranges and their beautiful pastures.K2 i located on the southern eastern side of this valley.
Credits: Muhammad Ali Jawed


----------



## Neo

The beautiful reflections of Dudipatsar Lake in it's Crystal Clear Waters.
Credits: Saad Asad


----------



## Neo

Green In the Black refers to the Kararkoram mountains whose name means Black Mountains and it is surprisingly that a lush green valley is found inside the snow clad peaks and largest glaciers of the world.
Credits: Atif Gulzar


----------



## Neo

The beautiful valley of Naltar in the south eastern side of Gilgit is 35 km away from the main town. It's lush green pastures and green carpeted ground make it a jewel of the Gilgit. The untouched forests of Naltar compelled WWF to and it is now a protected game reserve.The beautiful Small stream like river coming from the Shani glacier in the far.
Credits: Atif Gulzar


----------



## Neo

Lalazar The most beautiful Hill station of Pakistan.


----------



## Neo

the Swat valley in Pakistan resemble the beauty of Canadian Rockies. Perhaps September is not the best time to visit this area because the snow on the Rockies melts at this time of the year one should visit there always in mid June when the peaks glitter with snow.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Neo

A beautiful waterfall on the way to Naran.


----------



## Neo

This title is perfect to define the beauty of Neelum Valley in Azad jammu and Kashmir which is in Pakistan's Control.. The Beautiful forests continue on their way across the line of control into the Indian held Kashmir and finally mountains converts into the flat plain of Kashmir Valley. This area is not far from the soul of Kashmir THE KASHMIR VALLEY which is in Indian Control. On the northern side (further into Pakistan) the forests end soon and these mountains become even more high and finally Snow capped. The very calm Indigo Blue Neelum River can be seen in the picture.
Credits: yasin ilyas


----------



## Neo

The beautiful scene near kalam in Swat Valley. This is a very common scene in Northern Pakistan.


----------



## Neo

The beautiful snow clad mountains at Siri Paye, Pakistan.


----------



## Neo

The beautiful place in kaghan valley.


----------



## Neo

Hards sedimentary rocks and Lush green grass both are combined in one beautiful place named as "Chillam". Pine Trees are there on the other side of the valley.
Credits: Imran Ahmed Khan (Awara)


----------



## Neo

The Beautiful meadows around the Nanga Parbat Mountain.


----------



## Neo

Another shot of Fairy Meadows.


----------



## Neo

The Beautiful Meadows and vast green pleatue of Lalazar. The Dreamland of a tourist.


----------



## Neo

The Beautiful Peak of Miran Jani just opposite to Nathia Gali (the Famous Hill Station) now the part of Ayubia national park. The thick Forest of Monsoon rains is a home to Leopards.


----------



## Neo

Rakaposhi as seen from Tagh Fari at Base Camp.
This picture is taken by Waqas Usman.


----------



## Neo

Hingol national Park is just like a gift for nature lovers in Karachi.View of Hingol river.


----------



## DarkStar

Neo said:


> Rakaposhi as seen from Tagh Fari at Base Camp.
> This picture is taken by Waqas Usman.



have been there...it is much much better than the pictures, even.


----------



## Neo

The view of Hingol area.


----------



## Neo

The Beautiful green Noori Top. The beautiful pass linking Kaghan with Neelum Valley.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Neo

Mount Falaksair as seen from Kalam valley in Swat, Pakistan.The height of this mountain is 20528 ft.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TOPGUN

Subhan ALLAH !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Neo

TOPGUN said:


> Subhan ALLAH !!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Humara Pakistan, Hamari Jannat.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RescueRanger

Rabzon said:


> The Katasraj temples are located 40 km from Chakwal District of Punjab.
> 
> Dedicated to Shiva, the temple has existed since the days of Mah&#257;bh&#257;rata and the Pandava brothers spent a substantial part of their exile at the site.
> 
> The Katas site houses the Satgraha, a group of seven ancient temples, remains of a Buddhist stupa, a few medieval temples, havelis and some recently constructed temples, scattered around a pond considered holy by Hindus. The temples at Katas are mostly constructed on square platforms. The elevation of the sub shrines seems to form a series of cornices with small rows of pillars, crowned by a ribbed dome.





That shot is lovely!


----------



## khanz

amazing pics there was nice article in the from a british women in a newspaper a while ago about encouraging people to visit pakistan and the best sites there.Some of these places were mentioned.


----------



## eva syed

Beautiful


----------



## Hira Niazi

MashAllah..... v.nice pics.....God bless our pak


----------



## TOPGUN

Neo said:


> Humara Pakistan, Hamari Jannat.



Ji Neo bahi hamra PAKISTAN app ka mara aur sub ka GOD bless PAKISTAN and long live PAKISTAN

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Imran Khan

inshallah pakistan will until day of justice

beautifull great nice my pakistan i love you my land


----------



## Anu

imran khan said:


> inshallah pakistan will until day of justice
> 
> beautifull great nice my pakistan i love you my land






These are very beautiful pictures! But do you think that this is the image of Pakistan that other people see? Even people living in Pakistan. As you may know, our country is know as an undeveloped country but these images don't implement that. With the crisis Pakistan is in nowadays..how do you all think we can actually help one another as a society for our Country and ourselves, so that these beautiful images can be related to Pakistan!?


----------



## RabzonKhan

Gurudwara Panja Sahib is situated at Hasan Abdal, 48 km from Rawalpindi in Pakistan. This is one of the most holy places of Sikhism because of the presence of a rock believed to have the hand print of Guru Nanak imprinted on it. Twice a year, Sikhs visit this Gurdwara from all over the world. 












Gurdwara Sri Panja Sahib, Hasan Abdul, Rawalpindi.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan

nice but too small image rabzon


----------



## eva syed

sweet swat valley..........




lovely himalay.........
really beautiful Pakistan..........!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bestliang

Pakistan is beautiful.
and China is beautiful.I am a Chinese.
Glad to see you.Pakistan Brother.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RabzonKhan

imran khan said:


> nice but too small image rabzon


Done.  .........


----------



## Raquib

eva syed said:


> sweet swat valley..........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lovely himalay.........
> really beautiful Pakistan..........!



beautiful pics...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## eva syed

Real beauty...............


----------



## Imran Khan

good kelash tribes are realy peacefull people


----------



## s90

National Monument,Islamabad

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Niazi9

I'll be visiting in March...I can't wait.


----------



## s90

ST. Patrick's Church,Karachi


----------



## s90

Makran Coastal Highway


----------



## s90

*Trango Tower*

The Trango Towers are a group of dramatic granite spires located on the north side of the Baltoro Glacier in Federally Administered Northern Areas (FANA) of Pakistan.The east face of the Great Trango Tower features the world's greatest nearly vertical drop.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Anu

Whats the best place in Pakistan?


----------



## amjadq

Marsha Allah. Pakistan is very beautiful country.


----------



## amjadq

Marsha Allah. Pakistan is very beautiful country


----------



## eva syed

hamarey kuhsaron ki matti ki khushbo...............sub khobsorat hai........

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## amjadq

Anu said:


> Whats the best place in Pakistan?


lahore-lahore-lahore-  i am joking 

all of Pakistan is beautiful


----------



## Imran Khan

nice images and keep it up


----------



## RabzonKhan

*Karomber Lake *

Karomber Lake is at an altitude of 14,000 feet above sea level. The lake is fed by the surrounding mountain glaziers that melt in the summer. A nice time to visit is at the end of summer when the scenery is spectacular. Reddish wild flowers, lush green grass, and mountains surround the reflective lake that is spell bounding. Lake of Karomber borders regions of Chitral with Wakhan Corridor in Afghanistan.


----------



## AliFarooq

amjadq said:


> lahore-lahore-lahore-  i am joking
> 
> all of Pakistan is beautiful



If you love scenery than northerm areas, but if u love food, thn i have agree with u sir LAhore is the best. Its all right, cuz Karachi is too crowded and its nt very secure there these dayz, and islamabad is too quiet.

Over all Pakistan is the best.


----------



## Raquib

s90 said:


> Makran Coastal Highway



the first 1s really great...cant put it into words...incredible beauty of Pakistan.......all the best......


----------



## Raquib

Rabzon said:


> *Karomber Lake *
> 
> Karomber Lake is at an altitude of 14,000 feet above sea level. The lake is fed by the surrounding mountain glaziers that melt in the summer. A nice time to visit is at the end of summer when the scenery is spectacular. Reddish wild flowers, lush green grass, and mountains surround the reflective lake that is spell bounding. Lake of Karomber borders regions of Chitral with Wakhan Corridor in Afghanistan.



ohhh...i wish i could take a bath in there.......is the water clean enough for a bath...?


----------



## AliFarooq

Raquib said:


> ohhh...i wish i could take a bath in there.......is the water clean enough for a bath...?



Bath, its clear enough for A refreshing drink

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanz

I wish whole world could see this when they show pakistan they only show poverty,terror attacks etc.Theres so much potential for it to be a tourist destination.


----------



## Raquib

khanz said:


> I wish whole world could see this when they show pakistan they only show poverty,terror attacks etc.Theres so much potential for it to be a tourist destination.



right u are dude......and same goes for my country aswel


----------



## Raquib

AliFarooq said:


> Bath, its clear enough for A refreshing drink



thnx for the info...now i'm about to head towards Pakistan and take a bath in this lake...what do you say...?


----------



## Imran Khan

Raquib said:


> thnx for the info...now i'm about to head towards Pakistan and take a bath in this lake...what do you say...?



you can't bath bro here is so cold water may be you freez and go hospital

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raquib

imran khan said:


> you can't bath bro here is so cold water may be you freez and go hospital



no problem...atleast i would be able to taste the water, rite!
and going to the hospital being freezed would be another great experience for me....lolz


----------



## Imran Khan

*monement of freedom islamabad*


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

*lahore shadi mall*


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan

*its my home town *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raquib

imran khan said:


> *its my home town *



now that ones really really great...dont forget to invite me there...


----------



## Imran Khan

Raquib said:


> now that ones really really great...dont forget to invite me there...



come on boy s always welcome you there


----------



## Imran Khan




----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AliFarooq

imran khan said:


> *its my home town *



That is a really beautifull building, where is this at?

or may i ask, whats ur home town :p


----------



## Imran Khan

AliFarooq said:


> That is a really beautifull building, where is this at?
> 
> or may i ask, whats ur home town :p



its a small town in dist bhawalpur this town same distance from bhawalpur and multan 80km this was a big indian city in history now all finish but memores like this bidings there is.its call uch shareef.and also our five rivers sindh chanab ravi byaas satluj meet there so its greeny place i miss it from long yime i never visist many years this place.


----------



## AliFarooq

Thanxs, hoppefully ill visit that place one day, i havent seen a lot of pakistan, just lahore and okara, hopefully when i go bak there ill hopefully take a tour of pakistan . Eagerlly waiting to go to pakistan.


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RabzonKhan

*Ansoo Lake.*

The name "Ansoo" comes from its tear-like shape (the Urdu word Ansoo means teardrop).

Ansoo Lake is a high-altitude lake (elevation 16,490 feet or 5,027 metres) in the Kaghan Valley in the Mansehra District of the North-West Frontier Province of Pakistan. It is near Malika Parbat in the Himalayan range. It can also be reached by a trek from Mahandri, which is 40 km below Naran.

The lake is said to have been discovered in 1993 by Pakistan Air Force pilots who were flying low above the area. Earlier, the lake was not even known to the locals.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pkpatriotic

*Folk Architectural Style at Lok Virsa Islamabad*





*Rawal Lake*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pkpatriotic




----------



## RabzonKhan

*Tomb of Hazrat Rukn-e-Alam, Multan*

*Sheikh Rukn-ud-Din Abul Fath (1251-1335) commonly known by the title Rukn-e-Alam (pillar of the world) was among the eminent Sufi saints from Multan. The saint is still revered today and his tomb is the focus of the pilgrimage of over 100,000 pilgrims from all over South Asia who visit and commemorate his memory.

The tomb of Shah Rukn-e-Alam was built between 1330 and 1335, is an unmatched pre-Moghul masterpiece. The Mausoleum of Rukn-i-Alam could possibly be considered as the glory of Multan.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AliFarooq




----------



## AliFarooq




----------



## RabzonKhan

*Mangla View Resort*


Mangla view resort is the first planned resort development in Pakistan to offer residences, villas, townhouses, hotels, serviced apartments & retail outlets. The resort is located on a 340-acre (1.4 km2) site on the Mangla Dam area.
Clubs & Facilities:

Golf Club 
Family Club 
Water Sports Club 
Riding Club & Extreme Water Park


----------



## Moin91

*Shonter Lake*
Picture Credits:Muzaffar Bukhari.
View attachment 0f4ee22c9591750beb05eda10b1b0cff.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Moin91

*Kirana Hills, Sargodha, Punjab, Pakistan (credit to UsamaBhatti)*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Moin91

*Lake Dudipatsar*








:


----------



## Moin91

*Area around Dudipatsar lake*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jihad

Wow..simply wow, these pictures are breathtaking, seriously.
Allahji (the most gracious, most merciful) has shown mankind that art has no boundaries.
I simply cannot wait once I have the money and the time to make a whole tour inside Pakistan and visit all the beautiful regions and explore every aspect of our beautiful nation.

For example, the last picture above me from Moin91, I would simply love to lay down on the grass and look around me or above me and see the beautiful light-blue sky..

MashAllah..  what a beautiful country we have, we should be proud of it, and we should always do our best to defend it and maintain it..!


----------



## Omar1984

Friendly Foreign visitors in Pakistan


----------



## Omar1984

Children belonging to the Kalash tribe of Pakistan. Some believe the Kalash are descendents of Alexander the Great and his army.


----------



## Omar1984

A young girl from the Kalash tribe of Pakistan.


----------



## Omar1984

Lahore at sunset


----------



## Omar1984

Princess Diana in Lahore, Pakistan





Princess Diana in Lahore, Pakistan





Princess Diana in Lahore, Pakistan





Princess Diana in Khyber Pass, Pakistan near the Pak-Afghan border.





Princess Diana in Lahore, Pakistan


Princess Diana greeted by school girls in Pakistan





The beautiful Princess Diana in Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Omar1984

Britain's Prince Charles (R) chats with Pakistani children during the visit at Cathedral Church in Lahore, 02 November 2006. Prince Charles and his wife Camilla visited the Pakistani city of Lahore.


Britain's Prince Charles (2R) walks with Bishop of Lahore Alexandar Johan Malik (R) past a row of schoolgirls during a visit to Cathedral Church in Lahore, 02 November 2006. 


Britain's Prince Charles (2R) and his wife Camilla, Duchess of Cornwall (2L), walk with Bishop of Lahore Alexandar Johan Malik (R) and his wife Shamim Malik (L).


----------



## Omar1984

Britain's Prince Charles and his wife Camilla, Duchess of Cornwall, visit the historical Badshahi Mosque in Lahore, 02 November 2006.


Britain's Prince Charles (2R) and his wife Camilla, Duchess of Cornwall, arrive to visit the tomb of Pakistani national poet Allama Mohammad Iqbal in Lahore, 02 November 2006.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

The beautiful Angelina Jolie in Pakistan. She also helped many earthquake victims in Pakistan. God Bless her.












Angelina Jolie walking with former Prime Minister of Pakistan Shaukat Aziz.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Omar1984




----------



## Omar1984




----------



## Omar1984




----------



## Omar1984

A beautiful picture of Mazar-e-Quaid, the tomb of the founder of Pakistan Quaid-e-Azam Muhammad Ali Jinnah. Mazar-e-Quaid is in Karachi, Pakistan.


----------



## khanz

Omar1984 said:


> The beautiful Angelina Jolie in Pakistan. She also helped many earthquake victims in Pakistan. God Bless her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelina Jolie walking with former Prime Minister of Pakistan Shaukat Aziz.



ahhh yeah angelina jolie she's done so much for pakistan 
god bless her soul 
pakistan loves you angelina 
great pics btw

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Omar1984

More pictures of Angelina Jolie in Pakistan. I think she looks great in traditional Pakistani clothing.





UNHCR Goodwill Ambassador Angelina Jolie meets women who survived the October earthquake and are sheltered in Gari Habibullah camp erected by UNHCR and the Pakistan army near the worst-hit areas. She heard directly of the needs of the people as winter approaches.


Angelina Jolie visiting the Afghan refugees in Pakistan as a UNCHR goodwill ambassador.


UNHCR's Goodwill Ambassador, actress Angelina Jolie made a third visit to Pakistan, to show support for the survivors of the recent earthquake, and to encourage more international support.





Angelina Jolie with kids during a visit to Pakistan in her role as UNHCR Goodwill Ambassador. 





Stunning Angelina Jolie in traditional Pakistani clothing


Angelina Jolie visiting earthquake victims in Pakistan.

View attachment 9557a7396814952220adc481f5a81ced.jpg

Angelina Jolie in Pakistan

Pakistan loves you Angelina Jolie.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984

More pictures of Princess Diana in Pakistan. She looked absolutely stunning in traditional Pakistani clothing.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Al-zakir

I love Pakistan. It's like my second home. I feel very connected with Pakistan and it's people. One day I may even live there..........

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Omar1984

Lahore Railway Station










Islamabad





Islamabad











Lahore

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984

Islamabad





Murree





Murree





Road to Murree





Murree


----------



## Omar1984

Chitral





Chitral





Chitral

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

A vendor in Peshawar





Karachi Art Gallery





Asad Qazalbashi (All Pakistan Music Conference 2007)





Sufi Dance in Pakistan





Music Students in Lahore





Islamabad





Sufi dance in Pakistan





Islamabad


----------



## Omar1984

Pictures of lakes in Pakistan





Lake Saif-ul-Mulk









Hari Parbat Peak






Shimshal Lake





Satpara Lake





Bureth Lake





Katchura Lake

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

Pictures of Lakes in Pakistan






Lake Dudipatsar





Lake Saif-ul-Mulk





Ansoo Lake

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

Some Pictures of Waterfalls in Pakistan





near Naran





Bhurban





KKH





Lagoon in Bolan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

Some more lakes in Pakistan.


Karumbar lake





Khanpur Lake





Haramosh Valley





Ratti Gali





Shogran





Deosai





Handrab Lake

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984

Lakes in Pakistan





Rush Lake





Siri Lake, Shogran, Pakistan





Nanga Parbat view from Fairy Meadows Nanga Parbat is the 2nd highest mountain in Pakistan.


----------



## Omar1984

K2 The Second Highest Mountain in the Earth and The Highest Mountain in Pakistan


K2


----------



## Omar1984

View attachment 204d8dbbcd8429fadbe4a1d1e56afca2.jpg

Islamabad





Islamabad





Islamabad





Peacock in Islamabad





Islamabad


Islamabad


Islamabad





Islamabad

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984

Islamabad





Islamabad





Islamabad





Islamabad





Islamabad





Islamabad





Islamabad

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Omar1984

Chitral





Satpara Lake, Skardu





Chitral





Siri Paye





Noori Top

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

Pictures of Hingol National Park, the largest national park of Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Omar1984

Gwadar Beach





Paradise Point Karachi





Karachi Water Fountain


Valley Desert, Karakoram Range

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Omar1984

Pictures of Beaches in Karachi


----------



## Omar1984

Baintha Braak


Broghil Pass


Kararkoram Mountains


Neelum Valley

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

Trekkers in the Baltoro Glacier


Banak Pass 4964m 
(Between Skardu and Astore) 


Ushu Forest and Falaksair Peak from Kalam


Karakoram 


Korambar Glacier Ishkoman Valley


Nanga Parbat (8125 m) 


Trango Tower (6257 m) 
Trango Tower in the Baltoro region is one of the natural wonders in the Karakoram range.


----------



## Omar1984

Miranjani in Abbottabad


Miranjani in Abbottabad


Siachin Glacier


Shangrilla


Thandiani Abbottabad


Skardu

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

Machlu





towards Ansoo Lake


Mango Trees, Multan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

Khagan







Sheosar Lake and Deosai Plains


My favorite view of Nanga Parbat. Its just like the Flag of Pakistan Green and White


----------



## Omar1984

Karachi





Arterial Mountains





Bagh





Khunjerab

View attachment 0f95ac3d988ca7ecb94e78753850c385.jpg

beach in Karachi

View attachment dd8ce1706c1da253a28f7fe9ebfa1107.jpg

Sunset in Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

Rama Lake

View attachment e5b14467a79df220dfda1e40c333379b.jpg

Gwadar Beach





Near the Makran Coast





The beautiful Fairy Meadows again (I want to go there for my honeymoon)


View attachment d3b1f413847ab6eadf0b470233d79c3f.jpg

Sultanabad





Bagh

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984

near K2, the second highest mountain in the earth





Khunjrab





Halchal





View of Spantik Peak

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Omar1984

A horse in Pakistan. Horse riding is very popular in Pakistan and in some places of Pakistan its tradition for a groom to ride a white horse on his wedding day.





Islamabad





Sunset near Rawal lake in Islamabad





Rawal Lake, Islamabad





Miar Glacier





Karambar Lake, Chitral

View attachment 9501c666c9d7fb89e28d6c06aa118a6f.jpg

Haramosh (7409 m) towers over the ice-cold Kutwal Lake in the Haramosh Range along the Mani Glacier.

View attachment cf540f7569abf85e0ea93060ab20a6a6.jpg

Pine trees obscure the base of Haramosh as it rears its 7409 metre bulk over Mani Glacier and Kutwal Lake

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Omar1984

Murree


----------



## Omar1984

Pictures taken from Deosai National Park. Its a beautiful national park in Pakistan. 







Deosai plains and Sheosar Lake


Another beautiful view of Deosai plains and Sheosar Lake





Deosai plains again.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Moin91

*Rakaposhi*





*Nanga Parbat*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984

Pakistan has beautiful mountains up north and beautiful beaches in the south as well as beautiful deserts in Central and Southern regions of Pakistan.



The historical Derawar Fort in Cholistan Desert

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984

From beautiful mountains up north to the beaches of the south and deserts in southern/central areas to the agricultural fields of eastern central region, Pakistan is blessed with so much beauty.

View attachment 5bc76aad1b68fd4c70ef329f4047edac.jpg

Agricultural fields in Bahawalpur

View attachment 09dbf65fb92d2f9beadd0353f2cc3dd0.jpg

Mianwali

View attachment d0045fe8fa2bb450602ae092b1ed9c92.jpg

Also in Punjab province of Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984

Karachi Beach





Karachi Beach


Clifton Beach 





Gwadar Beach


Clifton Beach on the Arabian Sea





Beach in Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## nwmalik

how beautiful
masha allah
may allah protect pakistan from all who plan againt it.
may allah guide us to make right decisions
ameen

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

nwmalik said:


> how beautiful
> masha allah
> may allah protect pakistan from all who plan againt it.
> may allah guide us to make right decisions
> ameen



Ameen. 

Pakistan is very beautiful MashAllah and every inch of Pakistan is precious


----------



## z9-ec



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## z9-ec



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Moin91

*Ghulmit Nagar*





*Bhurban*





*Neelum Valley*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Moin91

*Hunza*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Moin91



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Moin91

*Shandur Polo Ground is The Highest Polo Playing Ground in the world at approx. 13500 feet. *





------

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Moin91



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Moin91



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Moin91



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Moin91



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Moin91

*way towards neelam river*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Moin91

View attachment 3aba91bf1cac760b33213275e343d1b4.jpg


View attachment d868d002b87f4514d38098a82ffabd27.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Moin91

*Ratti Gali lake is one of the biggest lake in Neelum valley.Whose size is almost double in comparison to Saif-ul-Malook lake of Kaghan Valley.*





*Manur Valley ( The little explored side of kaghan)*










http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3224/2699052308_6a780edc5c_b.jpg/img]

[img]http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3211/2698232621_7aed0c6289_b.jpg






 Zindabad

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-zakir



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Moin91

*Saif ul muluk, Kaghan*





*Ayubia National Park*





*Phander Lake, Northern Pakistan*





*Phander, Northern Pakistan *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moin91

*Lake Saif ul muluk in winter*





*Kaghan valley*





*Lake Mahodand, Swat valley*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moin91

*Swat Valley*





*Mount Falaksair, Swat valley*





*Fast flowing Swat river*





*Water fall, Upper Swat valley*





*Upper Swat valley*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dbc

Truly spectacular..keep posting ..





And someone please explain inertia and Newton's first law to the gentlemen riding on top of the bus please

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Omar1984

Love the green land and white mountains of Pakistan 

Long Live Pakistan


----------



## Jihad

I.Come.In.Peace said:


> Truly spectacular..keep posting ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And someone please explain inertia and Newton's first law to the gentlemen riding on top of the bus please



LOL, welcome to Pakistan, miss.


----------



## TOPGUN

Beautyful pic's beautyful Pakistan suban Allah!


----------



## Moin91

*Kaghan Valley*






*Kaghan valley*





*Borat lake near Gilgit*





*Dudipatsar near Naran*





Mahodand lake

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moin91

*Kaghan Valley*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moin91

*Indus River*





*Heart shaped tree, limestone hills, N Punjab, Pakistan*


*Passu*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

Great job Moin bro. Keep up the good work and keep on posting pictures of our beautiful Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

Chitral Gol National Park





Hunza Valley





Pakistani children


Phandar Valley





Murree Hills

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

Pine Trees in Changla Gali


----------



## Omar1984

Pictures of Shangrila Resort Skardu, Pakistan Shangrila Skardu - Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

Hub Gaddani






Biafo Hisper Pass and Snow Lake






Lahore






Ayubia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

Upper Kachoora Lake






Nathia Gali






Karomber Lake in Karomber Valley






Nathia Gali

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

Astor






Kalam






Kasur






Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

Soon Valley, Khushab






Motorway M2, Salt Range






Soon Sakaiser






Gujar Khan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

Margala Hills, Islamabad






Angoori






Lahore






Multan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

Angoori Road, Angoori






Jehlum






Murree

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984

Badin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Moin91

*Snow Lake*


*Hispar Village*






*Ansoo lake*





*Trango towers*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moin91

*Ultar meadows and the Hon pass. ( pic credit Bob)*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Moin91



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moin91

*Shandur pass*





*enroute handrab lake*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moin91

*Mial Peak and glacier*









*K2*





*Famous Babusar pass ( linking kaghan valley to Chilas)*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moin91

*swabi/swat*





*garlic fields*


----------



## Moin91

View attachment 68a25d33c1dce1a5b6e014a22c7e342a.jpg












*saif-ul-mulook*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## paritosh

i just love this thread....these pics made my day!


----------



## dbc

I saw images of Afghanistan on TV and assumed Pakistan was a bust bowl just like Afghanistan - boy was I wrong!  Who would have thought Pakistan was hiding such serene beauty from the world . The latest images by Moin91 blew my mind and most of my preconceived notions about Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984

I.Come.In.Peace said:


> I saw images of Afghanistan on TV and assumed Pakistan was a bust bowl just like Afghanistan - boy was I wrong!  Who would have thought Pakistan was hiding such serene beauty from the world . The latest images by Moin91 blew my mind and most of my preconceived notions about Pakistan.



Thats the misconceptions of many Americans. If you ever visit Islamabad, the capital city, you would see a modern city blessed with greenery and surrounded by green mountains. You would not believe you're in a 3rd world country. Pakistan's climate varies from province to province but in general Pakistan is abundantly green. The north are mountainous areas. The south have beautiful beaches. The central areas are filled with lush plains and beautiful trees.

I never been to Afghanistan so I cant comment on Afghanistan but Pakistan's climate and ecosystem is very diverse. It can be 80 degrees farenheit in the south and can be snowing up north at the same time.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Omar1984

Sadiqabad






Lahore






Foggy morning in Lahore






Ayubia Medical College, Abbottabad

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

Race Course Park, Lahore






Dunga Gali






Murree






Balakot

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984

Dhan Gali, Rawalpindi






Islamabad






Nathia Gali






Sandspit, Karachi






Kaghan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Omar1984

Pictures of Rawalakot

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984

Banjosa






Hawks Bay






Chakwal






Shimshal-Pamir Trek






Rohri

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984

Abbottabad





Abbottabad





Karachi





Sari Paey

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Omar1984

Sawat





Snow Lake





Karachi





Karomber Lake





Safari Club Villas, Rawalpindi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Flintlock

I.Come.In.Peace said:


> I saw images of Afghanistan on TV and assumed Pakistan was a bust bowl just like Afghanistan - boy was I wrong!  Who would have thought Pakistan was hiding such serene beauty from the world . The latest images by Moin91 blew my mind and most of my preconceived notions about Pakistan.



Well the eastern provinces (Punjab and Sindh) are quite green, especially along the rivers.

The western parts are desert areas. Since that's where the conflict is going on, you get to see them the most


----------



## Omar1984

Flintlock said:


> Well the eastern provinces (Punjab and Sindh) are quite green, especially along the rivers.
> 
> The western parts are desert areas. Since that's where the conflict is going on, you get to see them the most



Not true. There's a lot of greenery in some places in the western provinces also such as Swat and many other places in NWFP.

Balochistan is mostly desert areas, but it also has some nice beaches and mountains as other provinces of Pakistan, and there's desert areas in Southern Punjab and in places in Sindh also.

Pakistan has a very diverse climate and many different kinds of geographic features.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

Naran






Malka Parbat






Ziarat






Lalazar






Islamabad

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

Shekhupura






Rawalpindi






Neelum Valley






Attock






Karachi






Shogran






Quetta

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984

Dudipatsar Lake






Jehlum






Cholistan desert near Bahawalpur






Mirpur






Skardu






Lahore Fort






Skardu

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984

Shaunter Pass





Swat





Haripur





Amal Taas Tree in Lahore





Ayubia





Wheat Field in Jhelum





The historical Rohtas Fort

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sadia4u

Beautiful Pakistan with its beautiful people, thanks for sharing


----------



## khanz

lol sadia banned after only 4 posts i wonder what she did ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984

Pamir Valley







Shogran







Rohri







Abbottabad

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Omar1984

Islamabad







Murree







Gilgit







Abbottabad







Skardu







Abbottabad







Naran

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Omar1984

Quetta







A garden in Fatima Jinnah University, Rawalpindi







Malikpur







Hunza

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Omar1984

Mirpur






Murree






Murree






Astor

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Omar1984

Rani Kot







Kaghan Valley







Islamabad







Swinje Valley

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

Ishkoman Valley







Saif-ul-Malook







Swinje Valley







Swinje Valley







Naran







Khanjrab Pass







Kalam







Dargot Pass

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Omar1984

More pictures of beautiful Pakistan.





Baltoro Glacier






Birds in Pakistan






Baltoro Glacier 






Gondogoro Glacier

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## RabzonKhan

ISLAMABAD: The Supreme Court building is illuminated to give an enchanting look, as the whole nation celebrates Eid Miladun Nabi (PBUH) today. app





View of Jamia Masjid (Central Mosque) on the eve of the Eid-e-Milad un Nabi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RabzonKhan

People visit an illuminated mosque on the eve of Muslim festival of Eid-e-Millad-ul-Nabi in Karachi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

PAKISTAN ZINDABAD


----------



## Omar1984

Karomber Lake







Lashkargaaz Lake







Quetta







Buzi Pass on the Makran Coastal highway

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

Churma Island







Karachi


----------



## Omar1984

Nikron Valley







Dudipatsar Lake 







Siri Paye







Broghil Pass

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

Sukkar











Murree


----------



## RedBaron

I loved the pics, especially Baltoro ones, they are out of the world! Do you have any of Concordia/K2 area?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

(From L-R): Marbal Peak, Gasherbrum IV, Gasherbrum II(behind Gasherbrum IV), Concordia, Gasherbrum I, Mitre Peak, Golden Throne, and Chogolisa (or Bride Peak).







K2 second highest mountain in the world and the highest mountain in Pakistan at 8,611m. 







K2 (8,611m)







Broad Peak (8,047m) from Concordia







Masherbrum (7,821m)








Gasherbrum II (8,035m)







Muztagh Tower (7,273m)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

Concordia







Shimshal lake 



View attachment 5ca490860e541e3d3137ab6e0fee74f3.jpg

K2







K2







Laila Peak







Water forest in Pakistan










The Karakoram Highway (KKH) is the highest paved international road in the world. It connects China and Pakistan across the Karakoram mountain range, through the Khunjerab Pass, at an altitude of 4,693 m/15,397 ft. as confirmed by both SRTM and multiple GPS readings. It connects China's Xinjiang region with Pakistan's Northern Areas and also serves as a popular tourist attraction. It is also referred to as National Highway 35 or N35. Due to its high elevation and the difficult conditions in which it was constructed, it is also referred to as the "Ninth Wonder of the World."

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984




----------



## osamaziadxb

so much beautifullllll...pharka k rakh dia


----------



## BaburCM

Shangrila Resort @ Skardu in Pakistan also known as "Heaven on Earth", is nestled amongst some of the world's highest peaks. It encircles the heart shaped "Kachura Lake" and is surrounded by fruit laden orchards and flower filled gardens.

A popularly believed inspiration for Shangri-La is the Hunza Valley in northern Pakistan, close to the Tibetan border, which Hilton visited a few years before Lost Horizon was published. Being an isolated green valley surrounded by mountains, enclosed on the western end of the Himalayas, it closely matches the description in the novel. A Shangri-La resort in the nearby Skardu valley is a popular tourist attraction.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BaburCM

Broad Peak (originally named K3), known locally as Faichan Kangri, is the 12th highest mountain on Earth located in Pakistan. The literal translation of "Broad Peak" to Phalchan Kangri is not accepted among the Baltis.

Broad Peak is part of the Gasherbrum massif. It is located about 8 kilometres (5 miles) from K2. Broad Peak was originally named K3 right after the naming of K2 but on closer inspection by a later party, it was discovered that the summit was over 1&#189; kilometres (1 mile) long, thus "Broad Peak".

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BaburCM

Broad Peak

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BaburCM

Broad Peak

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BaburCM

Broad Peak

Reactions: Like Like:

1


----------



## BaburCM

Broad Peak

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BaburCM

Broad Peak

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BaburCM

Chogolisa (or Bride Peak) is a mountain in the Karakoram region of Pakistan. It lies near the Baltoro Glacier in the Concordia region which is home to some of the highest peaks of the world. Chogolisa has several peaks, the highest on the SW face (Chogolisa I) rises to 7,665 metres (25,148 ft). The second highest at 7,654 metres on the NE side (Chogolisa II) is the one named Bride Peak by Martin Conway in 1892.

In 1909, a party led by Duke of the Abruzzi reached 7,498m from a base camp located on the northern side and a high camp on the Chogolisa saddle at 6,335m. Bad weather stopped the party from ascending further, but their climb established a world altitude record.

Hermann Buhl and Kurt Diemberger attempted Chogolisa in 1957 after they had successfully summitted Broad Peak behind Marcus Schmuck and Fritz Wintersteller a few weeks earlier. On June 25 they left camp I and camped in a saddle at 6,706m on the SW ridge. Bad weather forced them to retreat and on June 27, Buhl fell through a cornice and disappeared. His body has never been found.

In 1958, a Japanese expedition from Kyoto University led by T. Kawabara made the first ascent of Chogolisa II, placing M. Fujihira and K. Hirai on top.

The first ascent of Chogolisa I was made on August 2, 1975 by Fred Pressl and Gustav Ammerer of an Austrian expedition led by Eduard Koblmuller. Koblmuller almost suffered the same fate as Buhl, as he also fell through a cornice on the ascent; fortunately, he was roped and team members were able to pull him to safety.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BaburCM

Chogolisa

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BaburCM

Gasherbrum II (also known as K4) is the 13th highest mountain on Earth, located in Pakistan. Gasherbrum II is the third highest peak of the Gasherbrum massif, located in the Karakoram range of the Himalaya.

The standard route is via the SW ridge as it is relatively free of objective hazards such as ice falls and avalanches. A typical expedition lasts 7 to 8 weeks with climbing permits costing about $7,500 USD for five climbers.

Gasherbrum II was first climbed on July 8, 1956 by Fritz Moravec, Josef Larch and Hans Willenpart of an Austrian expedition.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BaburCM

Gasherbrum II

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BaburCM

Masherbrum (also known as K1) located in the Northern Areas of Pakistan is the 22nd highest mountain in the world and the 11th highest in Pakistan.

It is the highest peak of the Masherbrum range, a subrange of the Karakoram mountains. It is a large and striking peak, which is somewhat overshadowed by the nearby 8000m peaks of the main range of the Karakoram which includes four of the fourteen Eight-thousanders, namely K2, Gasherbrum I, Broad Peak and Gasherbrum II. The meaning of the name "Masherbrum" is not entirely clear. It may come from mashadar (muzzle-loading gun) plus brum (mountain), from the resemblance of the double summit to an old muzzle-loader. It may also come from masha (queen or lady), giving "queen of peaks." Other meanings have also been suggested.

Location

The Masherbrum range lies to the south of the Baltoro glacier and the main range of the Karakoram lies to the north of the Baltoro. The main range is the continental divide of Asia. Rivers to the south flow into the Arabian Sea. Rivers to the north flow to the Yellow Sea.

The Baltoro Glacier is the route most commonly used to access the 8000m peaks of the Karakoram, and many trekkers also travel on the Baltoro. Masherbrum also lies at the north end of the Hushe Valley, which serves as the southern approach to the peak.

History

In 1856, Thomas Montgomerie, a British Royal Engineers lieutenant, noticed a tall mountain in the Karakorams and called it K1 (denoting peak 1 of the Karakorams). To the local people of the area, it is known as Masherbrum.

Masherbrum was reconnoitered in 1911 by the intrepid Dr. William H. Workman and his wife Mrs. Fanny Bullock Workman. It was first attempted in 1938 from the south; the attempt failed just short of the summit.

After two more failed expeditions, in 1955 and 1957, Masherbrum was first climbed in 1960 by George Irving Bell and Willi Unsoeld, part of an American-Pakistani expedition led by Nick Clinch. They succeeded in climbing the southeast face route that had stymied the earlier parties.

The Himalayan Index lists three additional ascents and six additional failed attempts on Masherbrum. The ascents include two by additional routes, the NW Face and the NW Ridge/N Face.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BaburCM

Chogolisa

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BaburCM

Broad Peak

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BaburCM

Karakoram is a large mountain range spanning the borders between Pakistan and China located in the regions of Gilgit, Ladakh, and Baltistan. It is one of the Greater Ranges of Asia, often considered together with the Himalaya, but not technically part of that range.

The Karakoram is home to more than sixty peaks above 7,000m (22,960 ft), including K2, the second highest peak of the world (8,611 m, 28,251 ft). K2 is just 237 m smaller than the 8,848 m tall Mount Everest. The range is about 500 km (300 mi) in length, and is the most heavily glaciated part of the world outside of the polar regions. The Siachen Glacier at 70 km and the Biafo Glacier at 63 km rank as the world's second and third longest glaciers outside the polar regions.

The Karakoram is bounded on the north-east by the edge of the Tibetan Plateau, and on the north by the Wakhan Corridor and the Pamir Mountains. Just to the west of the northwest end of the Karakoram lies the Hindu Raj range, beyond which is the Hindu Kush range. The southern boundary of the Karakoram is formed by the Gilgit, Indus, and Shyok Rivers, which separate the range from the northwestern end of the Himalaya range proper.

Due to its altitude and ruggedness, the Karakoram is much less inhabited than parts of the Himalayas further east. European explorers first visited early in the 19th century, followed by British surveyors starting in 1856.

The Muztagh Pass was crossed in 1887 by the expedition of Colonel Francis Younghusband and the valleys above the Hunza River were explored by George Cockerill in 1892. Explorations in the 1910s and 1920s established most of the geography of the region.

Geological importance

The Karakoram and the Himalayas are important to Earth scientists for several reasons. They are one of the world's most geologically active areas, at the boundary between two colliding continents. Therefore, they are important in the study of plate tectonics. Mountain glaciers may serve as an indicator of climate change, advancing and receding with long-term changes in temperature and precipitation. These extensive ranges may have even caused climate change when they were formed over 40 million years ago. The large amounts of rock exposed to the atmosphere are weathered (broken down) by carbon dioxide. This process removes the greenhouse gas from the atmosphere, and could have caused the global climate to cool, triggering an ongoing series of ice ages.

Highest peaks
K2 (Qogir Feng)

Most of the highest of Karakoram peaks are in the Northern Areas of Pakistan. Notable peaks are:

* K2 (Qogir Feng) (8,611 m)
* Gasherbrum I (8,068 m)
* Broad Peak (Phalchen Kangri) (8,047 m)
* Gasherbrum II (8,035 m)
* Gasherbrum III (7,952 m)
* Gasherbrum IV (7,925 m)
* Distaghil Sar (7,885 m)
* Kunyang Chhish (7,852 m)
* Masherbrum I (7,821 m)
* Batura I (7,795 m)
* Rakaposhi (7,788 m)
* Batura II (7,762 m)
* Kanjut Sar (7,760 m)
* Saltoro Kangri (7,742 m)
* Batura III (7,729 m)
* Saser Kangri (7,672 m)
* Chogolisa (7,665m)
* Haramosh Peak (7,397 m)
* Baintha Brakk (7,285 m)
* Muztagh Tower (7,273 m)

The majority of the highest peaks are either in the Baltistan or Ladakh regions of Pakistan. Baltistan has more than 100 mountain peaks exceeding 6,100 metres (20,000 ft) height from sea level.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BaburCM

Broad Peak

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

M1/M2 Junction Lahore/Peshawar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BaburCM

Broad Peak

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BaburCM

Broad Peak

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BaburCM

Chogolisa


----------



## BaburCM

Gasherbrum II


----------



## BaburCM

Masherbrum


----------



## BaburCM

Masherbrum


----------



## BaburCM

Chogolisa


----------



## BaburCM

The Baltoro Glacier, at 62 kilometers long, is one of the longest glaciers outside of the polar regions. It is located in Baltistan, in the Northern Areas of Pakistan, and runs through part of the Karakoram mountain range. The Baltoro Muztagh lies to the north and east of the glacier, while the Masherbrum Mountains lie to the south. At 8,611 m (28,251 ft), K2 is the highest mountain in the region, and three others within 20 km top 8,000 m.

The glacier gives rise to the Shigar River, which is a tributary of the Indus River. Several large tributary glaciers feed the main Baltoro glacier, including the Godwin Austen Glacier, flowing south from K2; the Abruzzi and the various Gasherbrum Glaciers, flowing from the Gasherbrum group of peaks; the Vigne Glacier, flowing from Chogolisa, and the Yermandendu Glacier, flowing from Masherbrum. The confluence of the main Baltoro Glacier with the Godwin Austen Glacier is known as Concordia; this location and K2 base camp are popular trekking destinations.

The trough of this glacier is very wide. Small valley glaciers form icefalls where they meet the trunk glacier. The sidewalls vary from very steep to precipitous. The glacier has carved striations on the surrounding country rocks. Moving ice has formed depressions, which serve as basins for numerous glacial lakes.

The glacier can be approached via the important Balti town of Skardu.


----------



## BaburCM

The Kaghan Valley is a valley in the north-east of Mansehra District of the North-West Frontier Province of Pakistan. It attracts many tourists from around the country.

The Kaghan valley is named after the town of Kaghan rather than for the Kunhar River which flows through the length of the valley. The valley extends 155 km, rising from an elevation of 2,134 feet (650 m) to its highest point, the Babusar Pass, at 13,690 feet (4,170 m). Popular languages are Hindko and Gojri, while Urdu, Pakistan's national language is also familiar among the locals. The region is Alpine in geography and climate, with forests and meadows dominating the landscape below peaks that reach over 17,000 feet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BaburCM

Kaghan Valley

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BaburCM

Neelum valley located in the Northern Areas of Pakistan is full of fountains, springs, waterfalls, flowering trees and plants. Geographically too, it is a hospitable valley. The Neelum Valley, 144 km long bow-shaped with majestic pine, fir and deodar trees, lies north-south of Muzaffarabad (capital). This ninety-mile long kingdom of vegetation is ripped apart by the indigoblue Neelum river which flows serpentinely down hills to merge itself into the river Jhelum at Domail. Domail, the confluence of two mighty rivers, presents highly fascinating scene of youthful embrace. This heart-warning spectacle is most soothing to the eye.

The geographical features enhance the natural beauty of the Valley. Its elevation, a mere 600 m at the start, gradually rises till it attains a respectable height of 2425 m. On both sides there are high mountains and peaks. Nearly all the forest wealth of Azad Kashmir is to be found in this vally.

There are two approaches to the valley. One from the Kaghan Valley which is linked with it at two points, the Nuri Nari Hali (Pass) and the Ratti Gali and many minor Passes. From Dawarian, it takes two days for hiking or riding and night stay at Dharian at 3640 m.

The second approach is from Muzaffarabad. It is a distance of 88 km which is jeepable in fair weather. The Neelum meets the Jhelum river at Domail (meeting of the two) on the outskirts of Muzaffarabad city. From Paticka forest one reaches Nosari, 39 km ahead of Muzaffarabad. Next come Chaliana (height 970 m), Qazi Nag, Barian, Salkhela, Kundal Shahi, Athmaqam on this road. On a number of places, the local population has built rope crossings on the river.

Tao Butt is an example of vegetational generosity of the mother nature. The spot is donned with all delicacies and niceties. Nature flirts here with fantastic environment. The forest wealth abounds in the Neelum Valley. Deodar, pine, fir, wild walnut, strawberry and hosts of other high statured trees and other types of wild growth and herbs are the treasure of the valley. Besides being invaluable in economic terms, the variety of natural growth offers a captivating scenery. Shunder Hill tops are covered with green forests and the fields are lush green with crops.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BaburCM

Neelum Valley

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BaburCM

Neelum Valley

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BaburCM

Neelum Valley

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BaburCM

Neelum Valley

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## khanz

drool here guys !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## notsuperstitious

The neelum valley / sawat valley photos are easily some of the best i've seen. Thanks guys.


----------



## RabzonKhan

A Tent Pegger In Action





Bull race

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RabzonKhan

*The people of Mehrgarh in ancient Pakistan were the first to start a community life in human history. 

They knew the art of making fabric just 9000 years ago. *






Female Figurine of fertility from Mehrgarh





HORNED GODDESS  depiction. Its dated 6,000 BC and has been found at Mehrgarh site, in the then Ancient Balochistan, the earliest phase of Pakistans Indus Valley Civilisation.





Female figurine from Mehrgarh excavation (6000-3000 BC)


----------



## RabzonKhan

The Preist King from The Indus Valley Civilisation





The Bird shaped Figurines from Mehrgarh





A sculpted object from the ancient city of Mohenjo-Daro, now placed in the Karachi Museum.


----------



## RabzonKhan

These houses were built by Mehgarh dwellers c. 8000 years BC





Mehrgarh figurines


----------



## BaburCM

I should mention that the pics that I posted are a collection from the internet. All credit and courtesy goes to Flickr, beautifulpakistan.com and trekearth. Most of these pics can be found on these sites. I've cropped and removed some of the credit on the pics because they didn't look nice. ALso, I have changed the size of some of the pics. It's important that we recognize and respect the owners of these pics.


----------



## Omar1984

Pictures from Peshawar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

More pictures of Peshawar.


----------



## Omar1984

MALAM JABBA SKI RESORT, SWAT


----------



## Omar1984

PC BHURBAN, MURREE


----------



## Omar1984

Pictures of Murree

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984

More pictures of Murree

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Omar1984

Pictures of Kohat Tunnel. The tunnel serves as a shorter, alternate route to the Kohat Pass, situated between the cities of Peshawar and Kohat.


----------



## Omar1984




----------



## Omar1984




----------



## Omar1984




----------



## Omar1984

Some waterfalls in Pakistan:





Naran









Bhurban









Waterfall near the Karakoram Highway









A glacial waterfall in an ice cave on route to Sost









Beautiful lagoon in Bolan









Pir Ghaib






Nooritop

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Black Stone

Omar1984 said:


>



Are the arrows meant to be like that?


----------



## Omar1984

^ I guess so. I didn't design these roads.


----------



## cherryerror

gorgeous! some scenic photos above are stunning beautiful. thumb up! I wish I could pay a visit to and enjoy those landscape someday.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

cherryerror said:


> gorgeous! some scenic photos above are stunning beautiful. thumb up! I wish I could pay a visit to and enjoy those landscape someday.



You are always welcomed in Pakistan. Our most peaceful border is with China. Some of these scenic valleys are near the China border and are one of the most peaceful areas in Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RedBaron

Love the steam engine safari pix of Peshawar, Bolan lagoon and Murree pix are great also! Keep them coming!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

One of my favorite sports of Pakistan.








The 2008 Shandur Polo Festival in Shandur Pass, Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Omar1984

Shandoor Lake By Rakaposhi Mountain

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RedBaron

Omar1984 said:


> One of my favorite sports of Pakistan.
> ..



Nice...I once saw a documentary wherein teams from Gilgit and Chitral played against each other...the atmosphere was like a 20/20 cricket match with sponsors and crowds!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RabzonKhan

The Malam Jabba skiing resort in Swat that once used to attract tourists from across the world and was the centre of all skiing activities in Pakistan. 


A roadside restaurant set in Neelum river in Kashmir valley.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984




----------



## Omar1984




----------



## Omar1984

Hunza Valley


----------



## sms

Indeed beautiful, sp Murree and Chitral. Keep them coming. Pakistan has beautiful place and hope this could contribute to prosperity of the country by attracting more tourists. 

On the lighter note trucks there are also beautiful and full of poetry.... I can't read what's written on it. Hope some one can shed some light


----------



## BaburCM



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BaburCM

Pir Ghaib (Invisible saint) is a beautiful oase surrounded from all sides by daunting rugged mountains and is almost 10 KM eastwards from the National Highway between Sibi and Mach cities of Baluchistan, Pakistan. No one knows about the exact historical validity of a Saint's Grave. The locals attribute many mythological stories.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BaburCM

Pir Ghaib

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BaburCM

Astola Island, Baluchistan, Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BaburCM

Daaran Beach, Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RabzonKhan

Gwadar, Balochistan





Nushki Desert, Balochistan

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## osamaziadxb

^^
wow gr8 one


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

Welcome back Khanz

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz

thx

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jihad

Welcome back indeed khanz, beautiful and breathtaking pictures once again, I hope to see and visit all these places one day.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz




----------



## khanz




----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vkurian

Omar1984 said:


> Lakes in Pakistan
> Nanga Parbat view from Fairy Meadows Nanga Parbat is the 2nd highest mountain in Pakistan.



Tooooo Goood......

Can give Switzerland a run for the money.


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vkurian

khanz said:


> Thanks Khanz......great pics
> 
> It would be great if someone can name the places also.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz

thx i'll try label them from now on.

shangrilla resort,north pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanz

View attachment 26744f4181883055fb83f28ab0015207.jpg


View attachment 5ece01bd24b0cfa3be9bd0e28dcea42b.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984

khanz said:


>



Is that Shah Jahan Masjid in Sindh? Its so beautiful MashAllah.


----------



## khanz




----------



## khanz




----------



## khanz




----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BaburCM

Chilam valley

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BaburCM

Passu cathedral

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BaburCM

Paya Kaghan Valley

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanz




----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

Makra Peak








Date trees in Sindh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RabzonKhan

The Majestic range of Karakoram in Northern Pakistan has the honor of having Worlds largest glaciers outside north and south poles. The picture here is among one of them taken in the extreme summer month. The place here is a junction of Biafo and Hispar glaciers which together form 118 km of longest layer of ice on the Earth outside the pole.






Masherbrum (7821 m), enveloped in mist, stands without its usual sheath of ice and snow in the Karakoram summer.






Green In the Black refers to the Kararkoram mountains whose name means Black Mountains and it is surprising that a lush green valley is found inside the snow clad peaks and oe of the largest glaciers of the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## khanz




----------



## khanz




----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz




----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RabzonKhan

*Saint Lukes Church, Abbottabad*

Abottabad is a city in the NWFP of Pakistan but named after Sir James Abbott, the first Deputy Commissioner of the Hazara division. Abbottabad replaced Haripur as the capital of Hazara in 1853. Saint Lukes Church is somewhat as old as the town itself. The church is one of the many symbols of British colonialism in the city - also note the gardens, wide streets and other British styled buildings.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RabzonKhan

*Mosque near Derawar, Cholistan*

Nawab Bahawal Khan constructed a mosque with cupolas and domes of exquisite marble in 1849. It is a replica of Moti Mosque, Delhi. As per the legend there are some graves near the fort, which are said to be of the companions of the Prophet Muhammad (PBUH) and the other Muslim reformers who rendered great services to spread the light of divine Islam in the area. 


View attachment 2ff3644242eaa27d2a48d16f5fc34e20.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BaburCM

Overlooking Nagar & Hunza from the roof of Baltit Fort, Karimabad, Hunza, Northern Areas of Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BaburCM



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RabzonKhan

*The Mohabbat Khan Mosque, Peshawar.*


Mohabbat Khan Mosque is a 17th century Mosque in Peshawar city, North-West Frontier Province. It is named after the Mughal governor of Peshawar Nawab Mohabbat Khan who served under Emperors Shah Jehan and Aurangzeb and who was the grandson of Nawab Dadan Khan (who had been governor of Lahore).

The Mosque was built in 1670s, and is orthodox in design. Its open courtyard has an ablution pond in the middle and a single row of rooms around the sides. The prayer hall occupies the west side flanked by two tall minarets. 

The interior of the prayer hall is sheltered beneath three low fluted domes and is lavishly and colourfully painted with floral and geometric designs. 




View attachment 8da73bf1b6388fd85a2b088c5d2fd1d3.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RabzonKhan

*Frere Hall, Karachi.*


Frere Hall is one of the few well-preserved buildings from the days of the British Raj that still exists in Karachi. It was built in honour of Sir Henry Bartle Edward Frere (1815-1884), who was known for promoting economic development in Karachi.

The Hall is located between Abdullah Haroon Road (formerly Victoria Road) and Fatima Jinnah Road (formerly Bonus Road) in the middle of two lawns which extended till the roads. In the vicinity are the the Marriott Hotel, US Consulate and Consul General's house, the Japanese Consulate and the Sind Club.

Designer, cost and opening, out of twelve designed submitted, the one by Lt. Col St. Clair Wilson was chosen and construction started in 1863. The total cost of this hall was about Rs. 180,000 out of which the Government contributed Rs. 10,000 while the rest was paid for by the municipality.

Built in the Venetian Gothic style with yellowish Karachi limestone and red and grey sandstones from Jungshahi. Around the Hall were two lawns originally known as 'Queen's Lawn' and 'King's Lawn.'[6] These were renamed as Bagh-e-Jinnah(Jinnah Garden) after independence. 













Frere Hall Ceiling

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanz

pakistan it too beautiful no wonder everyone wants a piece of it

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RabzonKhan

*Islamia College Peshawar*


Islamia College is an educational institution located in the city of Peshawar of the North West Frontier Province (NWFP). It was opened on October 1st 1913 as a constituent college of University of Peshawar by Sir Sahibzada Abdul Qayum Khan and Sir George Roos-Keppel. Though its names suggests it to be some kind of a religious institution, it is not. In fact, inline with other government colleges, it primarily educates its students in arts, humanities and sciences.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RabzonKhan

The Tomb of Mirza Isa Khan Turkhan (1644D/1054AH) at Makli Hills, Thatta, Sindh





Makli Hills, Thatta, Sindh

View attachment 061852c2286d8409af126ffd2014e01c.jpg

Makli Hills, Thatta, Sindh

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RabzonKhan

*Landi Kotal*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RabzonKhan

*Chaprot valley, Northern Areas *

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Omar1984

Rabzon said:


> *Chaprot valley, Northern Areas *



PAKISTAN ZINDABAD

LONG LIVE PAKISTAN


----------



## Omar1984

*Two rainbows in one time during Peshawar rain *

Updated at: 0310 PST, Thursday, April 16, 2009






PESHAWAR: It was a fabulous scene when the people in Peshawar have seen two rainbows at one time on the sky during rain here.

People in Peshawar enjoyed not only the rain of the evening in Peshawar but two rainbows at the same time maximized their enjoyment. 

It was the best scene for the people to watch a rainbow near another rainbow between trees and buildings in the city to compell the people to say Subhanallah while many people saved this rare scene in their mobiles.


----------



## Omar1984

Chitral Gol National Park

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanz




----------



## AliFarooq

*Trout Fishing in Northern Pakistan*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BaburCM

Deosai plains

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BaburCM

Biafogiyong Glacier

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BaburCM

Haripur (Urdu: &#1729;&#1585;&#1740; &#1662;&#1608;&#1585 is a district in the Hazara region of the North-West Frontier Province of Pakistan. Haripur and Abbottabad both districts that share the city of Haripur, located on the banks of a stream called Dor. Haripur district has the highest Human Development Index of all districts in the NWFP. Haripur district is situated at about 610 meters above the sea level.


----------



## BaburCM

Katas, located in the salt range 18 miles south of Chakwal, Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BaburCM

Katas

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BaburCM

Katas

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BaburCM

Katas

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BaburCM

Some 50 kilometers north-west of Islamabad, Pakistan on the road from Taxila to Haripur, lies a lake so scenic and awe-inspiring, that many visitors to it just cannot get enough of it. Fed from the waters of the Haro River, Khanpur Lake is an important source of water in the region for both consumption and irrigation purposes in the two adjoining provinces Punjab and North-West Frontier Province. It has also become a popular tourist destination where families and individuals can enjoy boating, go picnicking, take extended walks along the lakeshore or observe migratory birds in Winter.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BaburCM

Lake Saiful Muluk (Urdu: &#1587;&#1740;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1604;&#1608;&#1705is a lake located at the northern end of the Kaghan Valley near Naran. It is in the north east of Mansehra District in the North-West Frontier Province, Pakistan. At an altitude of 3,224 m (10,578 feet) above sea level it is amongst one of the highest lakes in Pakistan.

The lake is accessible by a 14 km road from Naran (which is accessible by a road from Mansehra via Balakot and Kaghan) during the summer months. On foot, the trek from Naran to the lake takes about 4-6 hours. The water is clear with a slight green tone. The clarity of the water comes from the multiple glaciers all around the high basin which feed the lake.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BaburCM

Rawal Lake in Pakistan is an artificial reservoir that provides the water needs for the cities of Rawalpindi and Islamabad. This artificial lake covers an area of 8.8 km&#178;. Rawal Lake is located within an isolated section of the Margalla Hills National Park.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BaburCM

Rawal Lake

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BaburCM

Rawal Lake

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BaburCM

Shangrila Resort Skardu in Pakistan also known as "Heaven on Earth", is nestled amongst some of the world's highest peaks. It encircles the heart shaped "Kachura Lake" and is surrou-nded by fruit laden orchards and flower filled gardens.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz




----------



## BaburCM

Mangla


----------



## BaburCM

K2 expedition


----------



## BaburCM

Skardu, Northern Areas of Pakistan


----------



## BaburCM

Skardu, Northern Areas of Pakistan


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BaburCM

Rawal Lake


----------



## BaburCM

Rawal Lake

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BaburCM

Malika Parbat

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BaburCM

At the edge of Toli Peer, Rawalakot, Azad Jammu Kashmir, Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BaburCM

Near Manna Meadows, Kaghan Valley, Pakistan


----------



## BaburCM

Rawal Lake

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BaburCM

Rawal Lake


----------



## BaburCM

Rawal Lake

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BaburCM

Killer mountain

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BaburCM

Satpara Lake

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BaburCM

Hunza Valley

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BaburCM

Naltal Lake


----------



## BaburCM

Naltar Lake


----------



## BaburCM

Upper side of Naltar Lake

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BaburCM

Naltar Lake


----------



## BaburCM

Snow Leopard's Cub, North Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BaburCM

Shangrilla Skardu

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BaburCM

Shangrila Skardu

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BaburCM

Khunjerab - Sust


----------



## BaburCM

Sadpara lake

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BaburCM

Sadpara lake

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BaburCM

Sadpara lake

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BaburCM

Sadpara lake

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BaburCM

Shangrila Skardu

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RabzonKhan

A newspaper featuring mugshots of radical cleric Maulana Fazlluah (top-R) and other militants hangs on a tree at a road side stall in Islamabad. Pakistan offered cash reward of five million rupees (62,250 dollars) for the arrest of Fazlullah, the architect of a Taliban uprising in the Swat valley. The government listed names and published mugshots of 20 other militants, including Swat Taliban spokesman Muslim Khan, who are wanted dead or alive as the military pressed a month-long offensive against militants in the northwest.-AFP Photo/ Aamir Qureshi. 




Pakistani Roman Catholic nuns visit the site of the suicide car bomb a day after the attack in Lahore. Pakistani Taliban claimed responsibility for a suicide attack in Lahore to avenge a military offensive in the northwest and vowed further deadly strikes. A van carrying high-intensity explosives hit a police checkpost outside the offices of the Rescue-15 and the Inter-Services Intelligence on Lawrence Road killing 26 people and leaving more than 251 injured.-AFP Photo/ Arif Ali.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RabzonKhan

Children displaced from the violence-torn Swat valley, shout anti-Taliban slogans during a demonstration. Dozens of internally displaced persons and their children, who moved to Sindh from the troubled districts of Swat and Buner, condemned the Taliban for forcing them to leave their homes and demanded that the government help them resume a normal life. afp


ISLAMABAD: A sniffer dog and security officials check a vehicle upon entry to the city at Faizabad Interchange. shabbir hussain

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RabzonKhan

A farmer carries part of his wheat crop in a field alongside army artillery in the village of Pir Baba in this troubled NWFP district on Sunday, where the military had launched an operation against the Taliban. The defence secretary said on Sunday that a month-long offensive to crush Taliban fighters in the northwest could end within days. afp


Mohammad Aslam sells caps at a stall outside a mosque in Karachi May 29, 2009. Each cap sells for 30 to 120 PKR.  Reuters/Athar Hussain.






Model Zara Sheikh


----------



## RabzonKhan

Internally displaced Sikh girls, fleeing military operations in the Swat valley region, take refuge in the hallways of the Sikh temple  Reuters/Adrees Latif


Displaced persons and locals travel in a convoy a few miles from Taliban check posts where militants warn against supporting the army. Photos by Emilio Morenatti/AP


----------



## Omar1984

Autumn in Nagar Valley









K2 (the highest mountain in Pakistan and the 2nd highest mountain in the world).










Nanga Parbat (the 2nd highest mountain in Pakistan)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RabzonKhan

ISLAMABAD: An Amaltas tree is in bloom at Super Market. shabbir hussain

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RabzonKhan

Holbrooke assures full help in reconstruction phase : US announces extra $200m for IDPs.








Pakistan Coast Guard recruits display their skills during a passing out parade held at their training school on Wednesday. ppi

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TOPGUN

Mashallah we love you Pakistan ! always and forever GOD bless Pakistan !

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RabzonKhan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Beskar

What's next? Zardari's family pictures on the flag of Pakistan?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984

Pakistan is going through one of its worst crisis and Zardari is worried about some portraits.

Now is not the time Mr Zardari!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

Most Pakistanis are opposed to the US and its influence over Islamabad [AFP]


----------



## sherdil76

.... check this out, five intellects represnting Pakistan in a strategic meeting ... May ALLAH help Pakistan


----------



## Al-zakir

Rabzon said:


> What are these lamp suppose to signify. Indian does similar things on occasion. please shed some light!!!
> 
> Nice pictures Rabzon. May Allah bless Pakistan until the end of day......

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RabzonKhan

Al-zakir said:


> Rabzon said:
> 
> 
> 
> What are these lamp suppose to signify. Indian does similar things on occasion. please shed some light!!!
> 
> Nice pictures Rabzon. May Allah bless Pakistan until the end of day......
> 
> 
> 
> My friend, lighting diva (lamp) is part of Sufi tradition. Sufis believe that a diva represents love and wipes out darkness.
Click to expand...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RabzonKhan

People displaced from Swat are seen inside their tents in Jalozai camp near Peshawar. The Swat battle is seen as a test of Pakistans resolve to take on the Taliban challenging the governments writ. Up to 3 million people have fled the fighting. ap










ISLAMABAD: Visitors to Rescue 15 office are thoroughly searched after a suicide attack here on Saturday night left two policemen dead. online

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RabzonKhan

A Pakistani model displays a creation from a summer collection by designers from The Pakistan Fashion Designers Council (PFDC) in Lahore. The show was held to raise funds for internally displaced persons (IDPs) of Swat and Buner in the north-west of Pakistan.  AFP Photo.


Ladies taking keen interest in a photography exhibition at a local hotel.  APP Photo.




LAHORE: Sikh pilgrims arrive in the city to participate in the Jorh Mela beginning on June 16. daily times

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RabzonKhan

At 152 centimeters tall, Asma Jahangir is a mere sparrow of a woman. But she's got a big voice, which she isn't afraid to use. Jahangir and her colleagues at the Lahore-based Human Rights Commission of Pakistan, an independent body of lawyers and activists, defend Christians and Muslims sentenced to death by stoning under harsh and capricious blasphemy laws. She shelters women whose families want to murder themonly because they deserted cruel husbands. She investigates the fate of prisoners who vanish in police custody and battles for their release through the courts and in the press. In short, Jahangir rails against the myriad injustices that plague her homeland, a type of cage rattling that doesn't always get popular support. "People aren't willing to believe that these injustices happen in our society," *says Jahangir.* 











Pakistans truck drivers love decorating their vehicles with the most outlandishly ornate decorations conceivable.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## khanz

Rabzon i love these pics shows true pictures scenes from both the good and the bad which is reality i will be visiting this thread regularly thx for these

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RabzonKhan

Lahore. A prominent Pakistani cleric who had publicly condemned the Taliban and its suicide bombing attacks was killed today by a teenage suicide bomber who detonated explosives inside his office at an Islamic seminary in the eastern city of Lahore. The attack killed at least six other people. Sarfraz Naeemi, a renowned religious scholar, had spoken openly of his support for the ongoing government military offensive to root out Taliban militants from the Swat Valley and surrounding regions. 



Peshawar. In this TV-grab combo from footage aired by various private news channels, motorists flee the chaos on Khyber Road, after an attack on security forces (1). A motorcycle, said to belong to the attackers, lies ablaze near the Corps Commanders residence on the same road (2). Army and police contingents were immediately called into action (3) and (4). 


Karachi. Models strolling down the ramp, wrapped in stunning collections, glittering celebrities, and an upbeat crowd - the makings of a perfect evening the crowd could not have asked for more, as Nida Azwer's designs proved to be quite a treat for the eyes. 
Nida's debut, solo show titled A Curious Mind introduced to the audience her prêt a porter, haute couture and bridal collections, each bringing to the fore the designers creative bent of mind.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RabzonKhan

ISLAMABAD: The much-anticipated people-friendly budget for the fiscal year 2009-10  with a total outlay of Rs 2.48 trillion  was presented on the floor of the National Assembly on Saturday. Minister of State for Finance Hina Rabbani Khar also made history, becoming the first woman in Pakistans history to present the budget. 






Lashkar (tribal army) members pose for the media during a trip organised by the army in Pakistan's Upper Dir district, June 12, 2009. According to army Brigadier Amal Zada of the Frontier Corps, Lashkar tribesman have surrounded about one hundred Taliban militants in a village in Dir on Friday.  Reuters/Mian Khursheed

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RabzonKhan

Saieen Zahoor, imagery from the second installment of Coke Studio featuring some of the biggest, best and brightest from Pakistan's music industry. Photography by Rizwan-ul-Haq. 









LAHORE: Workers set up barbed wire outside the Punjab Assembly on Sunday. Security at the building is being enhanced ahead of the coming budget session. online

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moin91

*Lake Saiful Malook*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Moin91

*Mushk purri top*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Moin91

*Somewhere on the Murree roads back to Pindi*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Moin91

*Sheosar Lake*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moin91

*Chilam*





*Saif-ul-Mulook*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Moin91

*Rawalakaot Toli Per*


----------



## Moin91

*Faisalabad*











*Canal Satiana, Faisalabad.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SummerWine

Sir did you take those faisalabad pics yourself, they are absolutey stunning. 

I have a profound and never ending love for original villages and their life/sceneries....i miss so much going to village, but now they have changed so much. Most of them more look like concrete and give town touch now. I remember my village used to be so beautiful with naurally built gardens all over, clean galees, most beautiful KHOOS (daira in urdu). Now its totally oposite.

I am feeling nostaligic after looking at them.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RabzonKhan

Qari Zainuddin (2nd from right), a young man in his mid-twenties leading his own militant group, has caused Baitullah Mehsud more anxiety than the military operation, said a Mehsud tribesman. - AP/File photo








Manghopir. A devotee dances on the 3rd day of the Sheedi festival on Tuesday. The Sheedi festival is held near Saint Khwaja Hassan&#8217;s shrine. Devotees feed sacred crocodiles, beat drums and other musical instruments and sing songs during the festival. afp

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DarkStar

Thanks for the pics. Actually visited the Omar Hayat mahal in chiniot...it has a very interesting story and history, and though not very old, it does display some of the exquisite craftmanship that chiniot is rightly famous for.


----------



## Omar1984

Since when did our national flag become blue


----------



## moha199

Nice pictures, I am happy to see Qari Zainudden.


----------



## DarkStar

question...has Qari Zenuddin lost his arms? can't make it out from the pics.


----------



## Moin91

no I did not take those pics myself....


----------



## Moin91

Arangkel, Azad Kashmir

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BaburCM

Camp on upper bassin of Braldu Glacier

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BaburCM

Solu Towers from Snow Lake

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BaburCM

Mitre Peak

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## khanz

you know we are a 3rd world country and have so many problems social,economic,political and security I sometimes resented pakistan for bringing most of these things upon itself esp from electing same corrupt leaders time after time but after seeing these pics i don't care i'm happy to be pakistani wow we are lucky to have this country incredible how much beauty it's been blessed with 
pakistan zindabad !

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## RabzonKhan

DarkStar said:


> Thanks for the pics. Actually visited the Omar Hayat mahal in chiniot...it has a very interesting story and history, and though not very old, it does display some of the exquisite craftmanship that chiniot is rightly famous for.


It's my pleasure, my friend.


----------



## RabzonKhan

Fashion.


ISLAMABAD: Transgendered people in the country can hope for justice as the Supreme Court has ordered a survey of eunuchs to save them from a life of shame. A bench of the court, comprising Chief Justice Iftikhar Mohammad Chaudhry, Justice Chaudhry Ijaz Ahmed and Justice Mahmood Akhtar Shahid Siddiqui, issued the order to the provincial governments on Tuesday while taking up a petition seeking the establishment of a commission to emancipate effeminate men who are ostracised by the society for no fault of theirs.


A displaced man sleeps outside his tent at the Yar Hussain camp in Swabi.


Indian Sikh pilgrims distribute sweets after praying at Gurdawara Dera Saheb in Lahore. Some 150 Sikh pilgrims observed the 403th martyrdom day of their fifth guru, Guru Arjun Dev Jee.


----------



## jeypore

somebody is really having a bad hair day!!!!


----------



## Omar1984




----------



## khanz

ahh rabzon thats neha ahmed isn't it ? her hair looks weird in that pic lol but whatever she's still hot


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984




----------



## RabzonKhan

khanz said:


> ahh rabzon thats neha ahmed isn't it ? her hair looks weird in that pic lol but whatever she's still hot


Khanz, I quite frankly don&#8217;t see anything wrong with her hairstyle, but then I guess we all have our likes and dislikes, especially when it comes to fashion.


----------



## RabzonKhan

Saba Qamar is one of Lahores latest sensations. Having emerged on the showbiz scene some time back, it did not take long for the girl to bag some solid projects. Based in Lahore, the girl has so far appeared in numerous ads  all prestigious brands of course! Shes an anchor and can be seen hosting shows on various television channels but it is acting that really gets her going.



The shrine of Sakhi Sultan Baba on the outskirts of Karachi.The area where the shrine is located has come to bear the name Manghopir, which is in remembrance of the saint who was and still is popularly known as Pir Mangho by his devotees.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

Skardu







Chitral







Shangrila

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Omar1984

Chitral

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984

bird eye view of saif ul malook

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RabzonKhan

Players of the Mastuj and Terich polo teams struggle to get hold on the ball during the District Government Polo Cup Tournament in Chitral to collect donations for the Internally Displaced Persons (IDPs).  APP 








A man arranges the shoes of Muslim devotees during Friday prayer in the Data Durbar mosque compound, near the shrine of Sufi saint Data Ganj Bakhsh, in Lahore.  Reuters/Mohsin Raza 


A security officer stands guard at the Pir Baba shrine in Buner district. Security forces launched an offensive to dislodge Taliban guerrillas from three northwestern districts around Swat valley in late April, after militants flouted a peace deal and thrust towards Islamabad.  AFP Photo/Sajjad Qayyum

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aimarraul

stunning pictures,all these place must be somewhere near paradise,these photoed are is incredibly beautiful


----------



## RabzonKhan

*Stand up for the champions*

*Thousands of people took to the streets to celebrate Pakistan's victory in the Twenty20 Cricket World Cup final.*


A family celebrate their countrys team victory in Lahore  AP/K.M.Chaudary




A large crowd cricket fans gather to celebrate in Islamabad  AFP/Aamir Qureshi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RabzonKhan

*Baitullah rival Qari Zainuddin shot dead in D I Khan . Sources said that a Baitullah Mehsud loyalist infiltrated the compound and opened fire, killing Zainuddin.* 



Thousands of people across the embattled North West Frontier Province and other part of Pakistan, congregated at markets, parks and streets throughout the country, dancing, waving cricket bats, distributing sweets and shouting Long Live Pakistan. Reuters














A lab technician weighs a child at a hospital in Daggar, located in Buner district, about 220 km (137 miles) by road northwest of Islamabad.Reuters Photo

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RabzonKhan

A police official lays a floral wreath on the coffin of a police officer, who was killed in a rocket attack by militants, during a funeral at the police headquarters in Peshawar on Wednesday, June 24, 2009.  AP Photo/Mohammad Sajjad











ISLAMABAD: Helicopters fetch water from Rawal Lake to douse a fire that has been raging on Margalla Hills for days.shabbir hussain


----------



## RabzonKhan

ISLAMABAD: US National Security Adviser Gen (retd) James L. Jones exchanged views with the Pakistani civilian and military leadership on Thursday on operational details and timing of the intensified counter-insurgency operation in Afghanistan and its synchronisation with the military offensive against extremists in Pakistan.




Fashion.




A vendor arranging different rings to attract customers at his roadside setup in Rawalpindi.  APP


A local resident walks his camel along a mountain pass in Buner district, about 220 km northwest of Islamabad. Nearly two million people have fled fighting in the northwest which intensified in late April when the army moved to push the Taliban out of Buner district before launching an offensive in Swat.


A group of gypsy children on their way to search for valuables from different parts of Rawalpindi.  APP

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RabzonKhan



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RabzonKhan

Haji Turkistan Bhittani (left) has been working against Taliban chief Baitullah Mehsud and has the backing of some in the security establishment. Recently he allied with another group led by Zainuddin Mehsud, who Taliban loyalists killed few days back.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

Great to see a portrait of Quaid-e-Azam Muhammad Ali Jinnah.

PAKISTAN ZINDABAD!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RabzonKhan

RAWALPINDI: A suicide bomber on a motorcycle hit a bus carrying employees of the Kahuta Research Laboratories (KRL) at Choor Chowk on Peshawar Road on 02 Jul, 2009 injuring more than 40 people.


A displaced girl takes a nap at Jalozai refugee camp in Peshawar - AP Photo/Mohammad Sajjad








A woman walks her livestock between Buner and Mardan districts, about 220 km = by road northwest of Islamabad. About half of Buners 700,000 population which fled military operations in the region have started trickling back as security improves - Reuters/Akhtar Soomro

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984




----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984




----------



## RabzonKhan

LAHORE: Nearly 70 Christians protested outside the Lahore Press Club on Monday against the police for not arresting any of the people who attacked Christian houses in Bahmniwala village in Kasur. The protesters said the local people could not join the protest as they were asked by authorities to keep away. staff report

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## owais.usmani

Omar1984 said:


>




Can't take his eyes off her........................Saala Tharky kahin ka!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RabzonKhan

An eye-catching viewof susom Valley Karamiabad, Chitral.





An attractive view of Uper Kachura Lake, having a depth of 70 meters. River Indus is located nearby at a lower level than the lake. These are loaded with sand and therefore the lake cannot have any inflow channel from these streams.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## RabzonKhan

View of Hazuri Bagh bounded by the Lahore Fort (east-side), Badshahi Mosque (west-side), the Samadhi of Ranjit Singh (north-side) and Roshni gate (south-side). Hazuri Bagh Baradari was built by Maharajah Ranjit Singh in 1813 to celebrate the capture of the famous Koh-i-Noor Diamond from Shah Shujah of Afghanistan.


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## moha199

What a beautiful country we have Mashah Allah


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

Multan:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RabzonKhan

Visiting British Foreign Secretary David Miliband, right, talks to children displaced from Pakistans troubled Swat Valley, at Chota Lahore camp in Swabi  AP Photo/Vincent Thian


An injured IDP girl looks on bravely from the shelter of a school in Mardan  AFP/Sajjad Qayyum








ISLAMABAD: Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf (PTI) Chairman Imran Khan addresses a rally at Aabpara Chowk to protest against hike in prices of petroleum products. online


Karachi. A labourer looks to discard cracked pots while working at a clay-pot factory. reuters


----------



## TOPGUN

Great job once again Omar1984 breathe taking bro our countries beauty is just beautful mashallah !


----------



## Watani

Mashahlah, beautiful! Swat is definitely my favourite place in Pakistan. Love the place, love it's people.


----------



## RabzonKhan

Pool-side party. 


LAHORE: Dwellers of huts along the bank of Ravi River play billiards outside their huts on Saturday, while buffaloes graze in the background. iqtidar zaidi






Pakistan's cricketer Umar Gul bowls during the practice session. -AP


----------



## Omar1984

This sphinx-like rock formation is a natural one, which has been carved this way by winds over millions of years !!

This is found in Buzi Pass, in Hingol National Park, on the Makran Coastal Highway.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## G.M.Lali

http://www.defence.pk/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=3885&stc=1&d=1247411222


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz

[

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## khanz




----------



## TOPGUN

Suban Allah our country is blessed with such beauty mashallah!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TOPGUN

Great pic's Khanz thx bro!


----------



## RabzonKhan

Transvestites Roop and Shazia come out of the Supreme Court after the decision is taken in their favour in Islamabad. Dawn 


Women examine paintings at an art exhibition at the National Press Club in Islamabad to help the Internally Displaced Persons (IDPs) of Swat and Malakand  AFP photo.








RAWALPINDI: A boy holds with a rope his friend who tries to take eggs from the nests of birds in a knoll. app


A man gives the final touches to his piece of wooden furniture in Larkana  APP photo.


----------



## MZUBAIR

*Islamabad One of the World's beautiful city*


----------



## ajpirzada

how many of us, when go out everyday, deal with pakistanis with love? do we talk to ppl with smile on our face or as a burden? 
its easier to say that i love pakistan but its of no use if we dont love each other. so if u guys wanna be gud pakistanis then love each other. take care of each other. pakistan is with u. pakistan is with me. we are pakistan.


----------



## RabzonKhan

Pakistani man Abdul Raheem collects shells on Karachi's Clifton Beach - Reuters/Athar Hussain







Fire brigade tries to extinguish fire caused after an alleged attack by militants on NATO oil tankers in Khyber near Peshawar. A government official says militants launched two attacks on oil tankers in northwest Pakistan carrying fuel supplies to NATO forces in neighboring Afghanistan - AP Photo/Qazi Tariq


----------



## Razzaq

Beautiful pakistan. We love pakistan. pls make ads of pakistani beauty.
Pakistan is like our heart.


----------



## RabzonKhan

Fashion






LAHORE: Tyres burn on The Mall as traders protested against load shedding on Tuesday. daily times


Pakistani food

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

Newly built road to Murree

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

The Karakoram Highway (KKH) - Pakistan's side

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

Quetta












Hingol national park

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

Some more pictures of Quetta

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984

More of Quetta

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

Khyber

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

Islamia College, Peshawar

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

Khewra Salt Mines is a salt mine located in Khewra, Jhelum District, Punjab in Pakistan, about 160 kilometres from Islamabad and 260 kilometres from Lahore. It attracts up to 40,000 visitors per year and is the second largest salt mine in the world. Situated in the foothills of the Salt Range, the Khewra Salt Mines are the oldest in the South Asia.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RabzonKhan

A physically paralyzed girl lies half-buried in sand at the banks of river Indus. Local mythology suggests burying paralyzed children in sand and exposing them to solar eclipse helps overcome paralysis. PPI photo  








Solar eclipse is seen in the backdrop of the Yar Hussain refugee camp for residents of Swat. Reuters photo 


Chief Traffic Officer Akhtar Abbas presents flowers to commuters on the occasion of the first anniversary of City Traffic Police in Rawalpindi. APP photo 


A potter at work in Larkana. APP photo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## brilTek



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984




----------



## Omar1984




----------



## Omar1984




----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984




----------



## Omar1984




----------



## moha199

man hina rubani is one cute lady i just had two mins crush on her hahaha

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984




----------



## Omar1984




----------



## Omar1984




----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

Ratti Lake, Azad Kashmir








Ansoo Lake, Kaghan Valley, Manshera District, NWFP


----------



## Omar1984

Thar Desert, Sindh








Goran Gatti, Balochistan


----------



## Omar1984

Pictures of Murree


----------



## Omar1984

Pictures of Bhurban, a small town and a hill station in Punjab, Pakistan. It is located approximately 13 kilometres from Murree city.



























Bhurban in Winter

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

Pictures of Nathia Gali, a mountain resort town or hill station in Hazara, NWFP, Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RabzonKhan

ISLAMABAD: Civil society activists take part in a rally organised on Thursday by the Anti-Narcotics Force against the use of illegal drugs. shabbir hussain 




Javeed Khan, 13, holds his weapon as he poses for a photo. Lashkars, tribal armies made up of locals, are trying to fight off the militants who are still lurking in different areas of Malakand.





Rainwater stands in a small pond known locally as taraai or tooba. In Thar, people usually consume underground water that is brackish, so villagers enjoy the respite of fresh rain water. 



A dancing peacock adds colour to the Thar Desert, which is already awash in green after the rains. 


Livestock, including cows, goats, sheep and camels, is the only source of permanent livelihood for the people of Thar.


----------



## RabzonKhan

*Thar after the rains 9/12 Heavy rainfall in recent days has transformed the Thar Desert. The normally drought-struck region is speckled with green grass as villagers enjoy the fresh rainwater that has collected in large pools across the desert. (Photos and text: Mahadev Dheerani) *



Rain water collects at different points across the desert, making it almost unrecognisable. 


A rare rainbow traverses the sky over a simple dwelling near Mithi. 


Droughts are common in the Thar Desert. When there are no rains, Tharis migrate with their livestock to barrages in Sindh in search of fodder for the animals. When the first drops of rain fall, the Tharis return to their native villages with their livestock.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RabzonKhan

Happiness over returning to home: An internally displaced Child smiling, as his family returns to his home in Swat from Karachi. The return of IDPs from different areas of the country is in full swing  APP Photo.




Doctors on House Job in PIMS Hospital, hold a sit in demonstration in support of their demands, outside the hospital in Islamabad  APP Photo. 


The Pakistan team gets ready for a Women's 4x200m Freestyle heat, at the FINA Swimming World Championships  Reuters Photo. 






A man go for a dip in the water with his donkey while taking a bath early in the morning in Karachi July 31, 2009  Reuters Photo.


----------



## RabzonKhan

LAHORE: Civil society activists protest outside the Lahore Press Club on Sunday against attacks on Christians in Gojra. Seven Christians were burned alive after they were accused of defiling a copy of the holy Quran. daily times


ISLAMABAD: Member of the Majlise Wahdate Muslimeen and others protest against the Taliban in front of parliament on Sunday. shabbir hussain


Players of Islamabad and HEC teams struggling to get hold of the ball during 5th National Women's Football Championship played at Sports Complex, Islamabad. HEC won the match by 1-0 goal  APP Photo.



*A girl looks on during a class in a school in Mingora, capital of Swat Valley district, Pakistan, Saturday, Aug. 1, 2009. Scores of eager children headed back to school in northern Pakistan's battle-scarred Swat Valley on Saturday, many taking classes in buildings damaged during recent fighting between Taliban militants and security forces.  AP Photo.*


With upcoming Independence Day, the nation has started preparation to celebrate the day with fervor  APP Photo.


People watching the 5th Annual All Pakistan Seyah (black) Teetar (Grey Partridge) tournament in Chiniot, Punjab  APP Photo.


Director Information Ijaz Ahmad Ghori sleeps during a District Judicial Conference in Dera Ghazi Khan  APP Photo.


----------



## RabzonKhan

Pakistani activists of Institute for Peace Secular Studies shout slogans during a protest in Lahore on August 2, 2009 against anti-Christian violence in Gojra village. &#8211; AFP Photo. 


Pakistani paramilitary troops are seen during a patrol in Gojra, Pakistan, Sunday, Aug. 2, 2009. &#8211; AFP Photo. 


A Christian couple sit outside their destroyed home August 2, 2009, a day after the Christian community was attacked in Gojra town, located in Pakistan's Punjab province. &#8211; Reuters Photo.


----------



## RabzonKhan

Karachi, according to Arjun, 30,000 Hindus visit the century-old Hanuman temple at Native Jetty on the day of the festival. 


Karachi, boys enjoy receiving rakhis from their sisters. 


Fashion


----------



## Omar1984

M2 Motorway.


----------



## Omar1984

A House in Pakistan.


----------



## RabzonKhan

Police register case against Musharraf.


Prime Minister Yousuf Raza Gilani chatting with a student during his visit to a girls' school in Mingora the capital of troubled Swat Valley. Gilani visited the Swat valley for the first time since a major offensive against the Taliban, pledging to eliminate Islamist militancy nationwide.


An illuminated view of District Government Office which is decorated with lights in connection with national day celebrations in Quetta.


An old man hoist national flag on his makeshift home which his patriotism with his country while living in this condition, Lahore. 


*Arif, 21, applies the final touches to a sand sculpture of the Badshahi Mosque on Karachi's Clifton beach, in celebration of Pakistan's upcoming Independence Day. Badshahi Mosque, one of Pakistan's most famous landmarks, is located in Lahore. Pakistan celebrates its Independence Day on August 14.* 


A man sits among hundreds of others during a rally in the North West Pakistan city Peshawar. Over 500 supporters of the Islamic political party Jamaat-e-Islami gathered in a park in Peshawar to protest against drone attacks in Pakistan and military operations in neighboring Afghanistan. Reuters Photo.


Two wrestlers in action during an open Dangel match (traditional eastern wrestling) at Iqbal Stadium in Faislabad.


----------



## RabzonKhan

The national flag flies on a labourers handcart, as he transports fruit to the market in the provincial capital of Balochistan, where separatist groups have waged a bloody insurgency in recent years. Pakistan celebrates its 62nd Independence Day on August 14 (Friday) with traditional zeal and fervour. app








ISLAMABAD: The Agriculture Development Bank building has been decorated ahead of Independence Day. shabbir hussain





Fashion


----------



## Stealth

*My Last week Shoots (All pictures taken by me btw Car movement)*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Stealth



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Stealth



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Silent observer

hello all

a picture taken of the resturant at the back side of rawal dam.

i hope, i was successful in attaching the picture to this post


----------



## Silent observer

another one of the same place. i was amased to see the development


----------



## Silent observer

simly dam. i have never been to simly dam before so i can not tell how much development is there but it is beautiful, isnt it?


----------



## Silent observer

the view of CDA guest house at simly dam


----------



## Silent observer

this is said pur model village islamabad


----------



## Silent observer

the picture of mullpur village. that is a very beautiful place, isnt it?


----------



## Stealth



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Silent observer

8 km (5 miles) south of Skardu, 20 minutes by jeep, lies the Satpara Lake. Surrounded by high glacial mountains, this lake has an island in the middle of its clear waters, which can be reached, by boat. The lake is considered ideal for fishing.


----------



## Silent observer

Chilam .. a beautiful valley of north Pakistan


----------



## Silent observer

view of Sheosar Lake ..


----------



## Silent observer

Going to Skardu from Kachura


----------



## Silent observer

Fairy Meadows


----------



## Silent observer

Fairy Meadows Lake


----------



## Silent observer

View of rocky beach near ship breaking yard in Gaddani Hub Baluchistan


----------



## Silent observer

beautiful isnt it?


----------



## Silent observer

The inter-connected Biafo and Hispar glaciers form the longest glacial system in the world outside the polar area


----------



## Silent observer

'Biantha Camp' in the way to Snow Lake


----------



## Moin91

Desan Valley, Kalam 





amazing picture....

---------- Post added at 01:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:04 PM ----------

Jag Banal Alpine Meadow

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moin91

Mansehra-Chilas road ...just beyond Naran.










Road to Ayubia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moin91

A typical mountain road , only accessible by jeeps, for access to far flung areas in the himalayan Mountains. 






Desi trucks on desi roads 





Coastal highway

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moin91

Muree expressway

Reactions: Like Like:

2


----------



## Silent observer

lake saifulmalook

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Silent observer

Twin rocks at Gaddani beach

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Silent observer

River Ghizer

---------- Post added at 03:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:07 PM ----------



Dudipastar lake

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Silent observer

Utror Lake

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mohhaider

i like pakistan.......je trouve que c'est un très Grand pays et une fierté pour tous les Musulmans,
Ramdhane Karim...


----------



## Silent observer

you are most welcome mohhaider to visit pakistan.

pakistan definitely has one of the best scenaries in the world. interestingly, within this relatively smaller country (compare to the neighbouring china and india) ground level rise from the sea level in the south (arabian sea) to approx 8000 meters in the north with one of the highest mountain peeks (K-2, nanga parbet and many more). in between north and south we have a desert and big rivers with green plains and so on. so in fact, it is a treat to watch.


----------



## Omar1984

Swat Valley, Pakistan








































A fishing boat in Balochistan, Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## grey boy 2

What a beautiful country !! Pakistan deserve more .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## glitteringstar

pictures taken from picasaweb.com
Jahaz Banda, Kumrat Valley, Dir-NWFP




Waterfall in Kumrat valley




Jahaz Banda continue...




















Mahodand Lake, Swat valley

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## glitteringstar

Mahodand Lake continue...




Mankhial range of mountins, Swat valley




Ratti Gali lake, Neelum valley, Azad Kashmir




Kutton Valley, Azad Kashmir

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## glitteringstar

Here comes Pakistan's Shaunter valley, Azad Kashmir. Amazing amazing amazing......infinite time amazing




Chitta Katha Lake in Shaunter Valley




Shaunter valley continue...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## glitteringstar

Shaunter valley Continue...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## glitteringstar

A sharp contrast to valleys of North....Here come the beauty of South Pakistan
Hingol, Balochistan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## glitteringstar

Hingol continue...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## glitteringstar

Now Coming to the extreme north....Ice filled valleys of Karakoram. Compared to the fertile and green Himalayas of Kashmir. Karakoram ranges is a sharp contrast.















Karkoram Valley.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## glitteringstar

Northern Pakistan is not all about Highest mountains and mountains like Alps....there are certain areas which more closely resembles Bangladesh (Chittagong Hills) or low lying hills near Bay of Bengal.
A scene in low lying Himalayas of Pakistan.
Hills around or near jhelum river.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## glitteringstar

All the pictures posted above by me are from random users who shares their pictures now these pictures are from here: Picasa Web Albums - i_am_for_you_here
Dudipatsar Lake

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## glitteringstar



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## glitteringstar

Pictures from Picasa Web Albums - my.northern.pakistan
Lalazar Meadows

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Omar1984

Parachinar

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984

Hunza Valley







Katas







Rawalpindi







Desan Valley, Kalam 







Jag Banal Alpine Meadow







Near Bajwat Sector, Sialkot

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## annete.duffel

Hi There !!

It looks very beautiful . I am very much interested to visit Pakistan. 

Thanks & Regards
Annete Duffel

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## khanz

annete.duffel said:


> Hi There !!
> 
> It looks very beautiful . I am very much interested to visit Pakistan.
> 
> Thanks & Regards
> Annete Duffel



Ur welcome to come anytime


View attachment acc7fe1c8984441541e97926a611b48a.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## abdulalimkhan

AgNoStIc MuSliM said:


> Images Courtesy Friend faraway
> Islamabad, Markaz
> 
> Oh my god... Jalabiyan...DROOOOL...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taking a break from Eid shopping to pray...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dried Fruit at Gujarkhan Bazaar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pakorayyy!!!
> Ammi jaan!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deep fried liver with vegetables....??? Any Scots around... JK - its actually quite good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Naan in Peshawar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DROOOL.....




It is so dirty. How can any one eat all these things. bull ****.


----------



## Omar1984

abdulalimkhan said:


> It is so dirty. How can any one eat all these things. bull ****.



Those are street vendors those are not restaurants.

*Here's a vendor in Madurai, India* :


----------



## insight-out

abdulalimkhan said:


> It is so dirty. How can any one eat all these things. bull ****.



Are you for real? Where do you live? In some sterilized, sanitized country? There are millions of people who eat this, and not just in Pakistan and India. Have you traveled outside India? I find it extremely rude that you took the trouble to post a comment just to say the food is dirty.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TOPGUN

Mashallah our country is so beautyful subhan Allah ! in addition to that the food mouth watering . GOD bless you Pakistan always & forever.


----------



## TOPGUN

abdulalimkhan said:


> It is so dirty. How can any one eat all these things. bull ****.



Very rude of you too say ! there is not much difference in Pak & india i have you know... second you i guess don't have much knowledge about food i take it ! my dear boy usually the food in small stalls and shops are more tasty and clean then the food made in fancy resturants .Third if you don't like it dont eat it nor comment on it let the rest of us enjoy it


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cat

i love these simple peoples


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## moha199

abdulalimkhan said:


> It is so dirty. How can any one eat all these things. bull ****.


 What a shame on you kido, This is what shows how much hate some of you guys have for Pakistan holy crap...... You are a insult on India.


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984




----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

View attachment f695d2a33d51f4b688019993a75b4b5e.jpg

Sukkur, Sindh







Khunjerab National Park 







Phander







Khuzdar Valley, Balochistan







Shangrila resort, Skardu

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

More of Gilgit-Baltistan areas:


























A roadside cafe in Gilgit-Baltistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arihant

Omar1984 said:


> More of Gilgit-Baltistan areas:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A roadside cafe in Gilgit-Baltistan



I would like to go their but its hard to expect to be there in Pakistan.


----------



## Omar1984

Chitral







Balochistan







Chitral







Arangkel, Azad Kashmir 







Children of Gilgit

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Omar1984

Pictures of Murree:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Anne

Realy amazing pics...!!! Heaven's sceneries indeed


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TOPGUN

Mashallah our land is so beautyful nothing but peace and joy to the heart & soul !


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jwh

Beautiful!!! Thanks to the Pakistan friends. 

I put here some pic of my home town, which is the third largest island in china. Chongming Island.


----------



## owais.usmani



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## owais.usmani



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanz




----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Omar1984




----------



## Omar1984

Pictures of Upper Kachura Lake




















View attachment 1ffbd32e8f03ceb6276484350c838d70.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Omar1984

Rush Lake







Karomber Lake







Snow Leapord in Khunjerab National Park







Whispering Hill Lake, Bahawalpur







Sadpara Lake, Skardu







The Shalimar Gardens, Lahore







The Soon Valley, Khushab District

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TOPGUN

Three words to say breathtaking, beautyful & subhan ALLAH!


----------



## owais.usmani




----------



## owais.usmani



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Omar1984

owais.usmani said:


>



Amazing picture. The Badshahi Mosque is the second largest mosque in Pakistan and South Asia and the fifth largest mosque in the world. (The largest mosque in Pakistan and South Asia is The Faisal Mosque in Islamabad, Pakistan).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pakz

View attachment 7cdc1465486b7e030c3ee654accddc17.jpg


View attachment 4b2489dd4e0ce26bca61f12c10aa74a1.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Omar1984

Pictures of foreigners in Pakistan:

View attachment 4c315e8e9d57e96f3a2fb0ec6d71178c.jpg




View attachment 94b6d3bdedd565ff3025237a0d2a8172.jpg





























This is NOT Norway, this is Northern Pakistan, and the people are foreigners visiting Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Iggy

Amazing Pictures guyss  hope to visit the places some day


----------



## Moin91

A road from Sialkot to Gujrat, Darrya-e-Chenab ke kinaray

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Absar

Pakistan is indeed so beautiful

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## moha199

It's a great and beautiful country Mashah Allah


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DavyJones

Pakistan has extremely beautiful scenery and people.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

The 2nd tallest mountain in the world, K2, in Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TOPGUN

~ Subhan Allah ~ Mashallah ~ GOD bless Pakistan ~

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984

*This is Sukh Chayn Gardens in Lahore, Pakistan. Here are some more pictures:*





Main Entrance of Sukh Chayn Gardens, Lahore Pakistan







Aerial View of a Roundabout at Sukh Chayn Gardens Housing Estate, Lahore, Pakistan




Landscaping at Sukh Chayn







Peacock and other birds at Sukh Chayn's mini Zoo




View of a Musical Fountain at night in Sukh Chayn







President of Sukh Chayn Gardens, Shujaat Azeem at Stone Laying Ceremony of the Mosque

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

Omar,
Thank you very much for sharing such a nice shots .
Allah bless you.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## naseebkhanniazi



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## naseebkhanniazi



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## naseebkhanniazi

this is the place where from i belong.....................

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## naseebkhanniazi



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## naseebkhanniazi



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pagans

Pakistan is amazing !!!!. When I see these photos I am unhappy that partition happened. I cannot visit these places.


----------



## khanz

pagans said:


> Pakistan is amazing !!!!. When I see these photos I am unhappy that partition happened. I cannot visit these places.



u r welcome to come contrary to popular belief indian or not u will be treated like a king if your a guest.


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Amazing,
Please keep on coming.
Thanks a lot.


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Moin91

khanz said:


>



Amazing pic....... Masha'Allah Pakistan is soooo Beautiful.


----------



## Barrett

Thought I should share a few pics from my last months visit to Jiwani Beach near gawadar

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## naseebkhanniazi

BHONG MOSQUE RAHIM YAR KHAN

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## naseebkhanniazi



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## naseebkhanniazi



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moin91

hey naseebkhanniazi post bigger size of images......


----------



## naseebkhanniazi



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## naseebkhanniazi



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pagans

Shattered said:


> Like that will ever happen no one will like to take go on a holiday in a country where bomb blasts regularly happen.
> 
> other then that swizerland is alot beutifull thenk pak ;D.


Things can improve. Pakistan is really beautiful and it has much to offer.


----------



## khanz




----------



## khanz




----------



## pagans

I would like see more of Baluchistan's desert beauty


----------



## abbasniazi

Pakistan is blessed with so much beauty...SUBHAN ALLAH

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SSG VIPER

self repeated wrongly


----------



## khanz

Shattered said:


> wait your not even from pak right?
> 
> also you are being a complete retard by saying i should be banned because our opinions don't match that jsut shows how immature you realy are.
> 
> Tbh you can't prove me wrong sicne every one knows swiz is more beutifull and its true because of the terroist attacks no one owuld like to vist it either also if some one happens to like pak and gets intrested to about how pak acts then its rasicist ppl like you who discorage them so yea by that post you didn't make me but your self look like a n00b.
> 
> Oh btw i am not from swiz so yea. EPIC FAIL
> 
> oh and also you say your from manchester then dude thats not the england country flag .



it's got nothing to do with your opinion but it's clear your just here to troll this thread was just to show beauty of pakistan stay on topic it's not to compare with other countries or about terrorism but just to showcase pakistan I dunno why your trying to bring us down maybe your jealous or something.Just leave If u don't have anything worthwhile to say coz this thread is only for pics


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## U-571

we need to conserve our forests


----------



## Moin91

Great work Khanz. Thanks for sharing these beautiful pics.... but please post the names of places with pics... thanks.


----------



## khanz

naran valley

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mshoaib61



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mshoaib61

---------- Post added at 12:50 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:49 AM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mshoaib61

How a President of Pakistan was received in Washington in 1961






---------- Post added at 12:57 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:56 AM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## FreekiN

mshoaib61 said:


> How a President of Pakistan was received in Washington in 1961




OH SHI-


----------



## Barrett



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Barrett



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mshoaib61

Sukhar







Phander


----------



## mshoaib61

Khunjareb National Park

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

mshoaib61 said:


> How a President of Pakistan was received in Washington in 1961




Yes that's when John F Kennedy was the President of the United States of America.


John F Kennedy, Ayub Khan's daughter, Mrs Jacqueline Kennedy, and President of Pakistan at that time, Ayub Khan.







Now that Obama is President of US, we have something like this:






Good for India I guess. How everything changes with time !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## khanz

View attachment 520d4a251075e6a56906f4a2058bdf70.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TOPGUN

Our nation just so beautyful mashallah !


----------



## AliFarooq

khanz said:


>



I would love to go fishing and camping there.


----------



## ajpirzada




----------



## ajpirzada

Bahawalpur (South Punjab)


----------



## ajpirzada

Derawar Fort, Pakistan (Cholistan Desert)


----------



## ajpirzada




----------



## ajpirzada

Chiniot


----------



## ajpirzada



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz




----------



## ghazi52

khanz said:


>



Thanks for sharing.
Love this picture.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## FreekiN




----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dawkins

Adorable snaps Khanz

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Moin91

Great work Khanz. Wonderful Pictures...... keep them coming.... 

Pakistan Zindabad.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RajeHind

Pakistan is really endowed with natural beauties, having vivid and discrete landscapes.

Wish india and pakistan have the same relationship,which the founding fathers have imagined(like US and canada) , then definitely people could come across and appreciate each other's beauties.

only God knows how long it will take, baki bismillah to kharab hi raha h... kher chhodo.

plz keep those pics coming  ,I wish to see hows life in other parts of thar as my great grandpa lived there for 20 years.I'll be thankfull......

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz

]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz




----------



## khanz




----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## khanz

]

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz

why am i the only one posting pics ????

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## illuminatus




----------



## illuminatus




----------



## illuminatus




----------



## illuminatus




----------



## illuminatus




----------



## illuminatus




----------



## illuminatus




----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Huda

thanks for sharing such a beautiful and natural pics


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## illuminatus



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Moin91

photoshoped ???


----------



## Hari

Hope to visit these beautiful places one day


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## illuminatus

Moin91 said:


> photoshoped ???



Nope, as real as it gets.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TOPGUN

Mashallah one can be left speechless ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## illuminatus



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## illuminatus



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ASQ-1918

Nice pictures, beautifull nature.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz

dude u rock this pic is amazing


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ajpirzada

reminds me of thandiani (name of place). it was amazin. quite similar


----------



## khanz




----------



## Huda

nyc pics and awesome places


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## albwd

Cool. Whichever angle we look at Pakistan, Pak just looks good. 
And we always have very serious discussion about Pakistan on our side.

Q: Pak/China looks good, no?
A: Oh yeah.
Q: Then it must be good, right?
A: yep.

I guess it sums up our Pakistan policy.


----------



## Windjammer

^^^^^^^^^^^^^

Very good and very close.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## wjcking

post more!!!!


----------



## nwmalik

we want more of these addictive photos


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## jha

khoob bhalo....

post more.....


----------



## wjcking

Windjammer said:


>



The building really captured my attention, classic ...

it looks like a sort of local buildings, is it a gate or something? 

sorry to bother you, friends, who can describe it?


----------



## Windjammer

wjcking said:


> The building really captured my attention, classic ...
> 
> it looks like a sort of local buildings, is it a gate or something?
> 
> sorry to bother you, friends, who can describe it?



It looks like a Mosque and what you see is it's front entrance.


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Awesome

_Gar firdaus, ruhe zamin ast, hamin asto, hamin asto, hamin asto_ 
(If there is a heaven on earth, it's here, it's here, it's here)
-- Jehangir

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Windjammer

Asim Aquil said:


> _Gar firdaus, ruhe zamin ast, hamin asto, hamin asto, hamin asto_
> (If there is a heaven on earth, it's here, it's here, it's here)
> -- Jehangir



Sar Zameen-e-Pak sey hey wajod-e-Kaiynat mein rung.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## wjcking

Asim Aquil said:


> _Gar firdaus, ruhe zamin ast, hamin asto, hamin asto, hamin asto_
> (If there is a heaven on earth, it's here, it's here, it's here)
> -- Jehangir



i saw your head portrait.

it seems that you have played the computer game called "Assassin Creed" ?


----------



## Awesome

wjcking said:


> i saw your head portrait.
> 
> it seems that you have played the computer game called "Assassin Creed" ?


And part 2


----------



## wjcking

Asim Aquil said:


> And part 2




Assassin creed 2 I have beaten it recently, which , i feel part 2 is much better than part 1. 

The background and scenes are all based on the renaissance of ancient italy.


----------



## wjcking

Windjammer said:


> Sar Zameen-e-Pak sey hey wajod-e-Kaiynat mein rung.



would you translate it for me ? what dialects are you in ? I cannot figure out 

by the way, please post more photos , bro.


----------



## Awesome

wjcking said:


> would you translate it for me ? what dialects are you in ? I cannot figure out
> 
> by the way, please post more photos , bro.


Loose translation:
"By this blessed land there exists the colors of the universe"

This is Urdu, what I wrote earlier was Persian.


----------



## QADRI

lovely pictures bro....beautiful Pakistan-China....my Pakistan-China....God Bless both countries...live long Pak-China Friendship Zindabad..


----------



## Canaan

stunning!
Hey my fellow chinese, any pics from the chinese Shangri La?


----------



## wjcking

Asim Aquil said:


> Loose translation:
> "By this blessed land there exists the colors of the universe"
> 
> This is Urdu, what I wrote earlier was Persian.



I got it

I am just wondering? there is province in China called "Xinjiang Uyghur Autonomous Region" , part of our people living in there believe in Islam, also, the dialects they are using are quite familiar with Urdu , Persian or Arabian language.

Interesting...





QADRI said:


> lovely pictures bro....beautiful Pakistan-China....my Pakistan-China....God Bless both countries...live long Pak-China Friendship Zindabad..



Of course, the relationship between our country is higher than montains, deeper than sea.


----------



## arslan_treen

those are some beautifull ladies there !


----------



## Windjammer

wjcking said:


> would you translate it for me ? what dialects are you in ? I cannot figure out
> 
> by the way, please post more photos , bro.


There you are dear friend.


----------



## Windjammer




----------



## Windjammer




----------



## wjcking

arslan_treen said:


> those are some beautifull ladies there !



An ethnic group in China called Uyghur who also believes in Islam. I will post more photos, IF you wanna look. I am going to sleep see you tomrrow.




Windjammer said:


> There you are dear friend.



Appreciated it, feeling tired, I am going to sleep,friends. see you tomrrow.


----------



## laiqs@mi

yes bro please post some pics


----------



## wjcking

>


so , is this a memorial right beside the flag?? what does it symbolize ?


----------



## Windjammer

wjcking said:


> so , is this a memorial right beside the flag?? what does it symbolize ?



I am sure it's a memorial to the Pakistan Army Engineers who died during the construction of the KKH.


----------



## Windjammer




----------



## wjcking

Windjammer said:


> I am sure it's a memorial to the Pakistan Army Engineers who died during the construction of the KKH.




What is the KKN ? I need details, by the way, keep posting, friend.


----------



## Windjammer




----------



## Windjammer




----------



## Windjammer

wjcking said:


> What is the KKN ? I need details, by the way, keep posting, friend.



It's KKH , Karakorum Highway, that joins our two nations together.


----------



## wjcking

Windjammer said:


> It's KKH , Karakorum Highway, that joins our two nations together.




Shocking!! My god , I just checked the wikipedia, "_after 20 years of construction. 810 Pakistani and 82 Chinese workers lost their lives "_

I didn't know this, what a shame on me, May they rest in peace~~~~


----------



## laiqs@mi

very nice work brother.
but i wanted some pics from WJCKING of Uyoghor


----------



## BelligerentPacifist

Asim Aquil said:


> _Gar firdaus, ruhe zamin ast, hamin asto, hamin asto, hamin asto_
> (If there is a heaven on earth, it's here, it's here, it's here)
> -- Jehangir



knock off the last o in the second line of the couplet
_hamii.n ast o hamii.n ast o hamii.n ast_


----------



## Windjammer

wjcking said:


> Shocking!! My god , I just checked the wikipedia, "_after 20 years of construction. 810 Pakistani and 82 Chinese workers lost their lives "_
> 
> I didn't know this, what a shame on me, May they rest in peace~~~~



Yes my dear, it's taken a lot of lives. At one time they use to say that one worker died for every one mile of construction.

You might also be intrested in my other thread.



http://www.defence.pk/forums/national-political-issues/42085-rural-rich-pakistan.html


----------



## wjcking

laiqs@mi said:


> very nice work brother.
> but i wanted some pics from WJCKING of Uyoghor

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

Beautiful China.

Chinese Beauty ??


----------



## wjcking

Windjammer said:


> Beautiful China.
> 
> Chinese Beauty ??



They look like foreigners or Mix-blood people, aren't they....? 
*They are TRULY Chinese* who belong to a ethnic group called "Uyghurs" and believe in Islam.

In Chinese, "&#32500;&#21566;&#23572;".

Keep posting pakistani pics , bro...


----------



## Windjammer

wjcking said:


> They look like foreigners or Mix-blood people, aren't they....?
> *They are TRULY Chinese* who belong to a ethnic group called "Uyghurs" and believe in Islam.
> 
> In Chinese, "&#32500;&#21566;&#23572;".
> 
> Keep posting pakistani pics , bro...



I am not sure friend, i just thought they are very pretty Chinese ladies.


----------



## Windjammer




----------



## DaRk WaVe

>



 

beautiful


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

Wjcking Brother, if you can kindly post some pictures of Shanghai sky line view, i will be grateful.


----------



## wjcking

EmO GiRl said:


> beautiful



so, you wanna more ?

---------------------------------------
Beautiful, Gorgeous....

And this thread below, keep posting photos that can reflect local culture and features of Pakistan.

http://www.defence.pk/forums/national-political-issues/42085-rural-rich-pakistan-6.html


----------



## Windjammer




----------



## wjcking

Windjammer said:


> Wjcking Brother, if you can kindly post some pictures of Shanghai sky line view, i will be grateful.



No problem..






View attachment 48fdbf122d89b591617058267c688a8f.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Windjammer

Thanks a million bro.

The third image you posted, i had a night shot of it as my desk top.
It just looks magical
Sadly that P.C just died on me along with all other stuff on it.


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DaRk WaVe

wjcking said:


> *so, you wanna more ?*
> 
> ---------------------------------------
> Beautiful, Gorgeous....
> 
> And this thread below, keep posting photos that can reflect local culture and features of Pakistan.
> 
> http://www.defence.pk/forums/national-political-issues/42085-rural-rich-pakistan-6.html



sure why not!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## wjcking

Windjammer said:


> Thanks a million bro.
> 
> The third image you posted, i had a night shot of it as my desk top.
> It just looks magical
> Sadly that P.C just died on me along with all other stuff on it.



You are too kind.

The well-known landmark of shanghai, JinMao Edifice, here are some photos below.
















--------------
You just keep posting. bro.


----------



## wjcking

Windjammer said:


>




Pic 1
-----------
Where are they going and what are they doing?
Pic 2
--------
Is this a natural lake? 
look at the water, clean and beautiful, isn't it? 
so what the name of the place.


----------



## Frankenstein

those chinese girls are so similar to Pakistani girls


----------



## Windjammer

wjcking said:


> Pic 1
> -----------
> Where are they going and what are they doing?
> Pic 2
> --------
> Is this a natural lake?
> look at the water, clean and beautiful, isn't it?
> so what the name of the place.



First picture is of tourists and porters going about on Hill Tracking and Glacier Walking adventure.
The second picture is of a Glacier Lake, I have visited one such kind of place and the water is always Emerald Green. I think this particular one is in Skardu.


----------



## Hammy007

wjcking, is this your picture, btw, i once met a beautiful korean girl i thought she was chinese but a chinese friend told me she was korean


----------



## Hammy007

EmO GiRl said:


> beautiful



if you are a girl then how can you love her,


----------



## linkwheel

Pictures from my 05 visit:





Baba G Making Wheat:


----------



## BATMAN

Very nice pictures.... it is indeed heavan on earth.



wjcking said:


> I got it
> 
> I am just wondering? there is province in China called "Xinjiang Uyghur Autonomous Region" , part of our people living in there believe in Islam, also, the dialects they are using are quite familiar with Urdu , Persian or Arabian language.
> 
> Interesting...



I believe that could be some sort of Turkish as it is spoken in many central asian republics.


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DaRk WaVe

mech-e said:


> if you are a girl then how can you love her,



you don't have to be man to admire the 'girly beauty'


----------



## wjcking

EmO GiRl said:


> sure why not!!!


more is coming... 














Frankenstein said:


> those chinese girls are so similar to Pakistani girls



maybe same blood tie, but they have been living in China since ancient time.



Windjammer said:


> First picture is of tourists and porters going about on Hill
> 
> Tracking and Glacier Walking adventure.
> The second picture is of a Glacier Lake, I have visited one such kind of place and the water
> 
> is always Emerald Green. I think this particular one is in Skardu.



Is this "Skardu" a tourist spots ?



mech-e said:


> wjcking, is this your picture, btw, i once met a beautiful korean girl
> 
> i thought she was chinese but a chinese friend told me she was korean



Here, i got one trick for you to distinguish whether a person is Chinese or Korean. 

1) They usually have* smaller size *eyes than Chinese people's.
2) Most of Korean prefer to shout and talk loudly in public places.




Windjammer said:


>



What those kinds of sheep? quite different from those in China.




BATMAN said:


> Very nice pictures.... it is indeed heavan on earth.
> 
> I believe that could be some sort of Turkish as it is spoken in many central asian
> 
> republics.



Interesting, isn' t it ? here is the character below, is it similar to Persian or Arabian 

language? hahha. 

Of course, they also speak and write Chinese.


----------



## Windjammer

@ Wjcking, Skardu is a very scenic town and a highly popular tourist spot.

The animals in the picture are Mountain Goats.


----------



## wjcking

Windjammer said:


> @ Wjcking, Skardu is a very scenic town and a highly popular tourist spot.
> 
> The animals in the picture are Mountain Goats.



Hahahahhahhahahahha~

I thought they are sheep, hahahh, interesting...


----------



## Windjammer




----------



## Windjammer




----------



## wjcking

Windjammer said:


> Beautiful. the building style is quite different from those in China.
> 
> you see that, are those ox head ? what do people use them for?
Click to expand...


----------



## Windjammer

wjcking said:


> Windjammer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful. the building style is quite different from those in China.
> 
> you see that, are those ox head ? what do people use them for?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think they have got a headache.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Windjammer




----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## wjcking

Windjammer said:


> I think they have got a headache.




hahahhahhaha ~~



khanz said:


>



Beautiful , so what 's the name of the place above


----------



## Windjammer

wjcking said:


> hahahhahhaha ~~
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful , so what 's the name of the place above



Bro, this is typical scenery in North of Pakistan.

Here is a link to one of the most beautiful lakes in the world called.
Saiful-Malook. Last time i visited there, i met many tourists from China.
images of lake saiful malook in pakistan - Google Search


----------



## Windjammer




----------



## wjcking

Windjammer said:


> Bro, this is typical scenery in North of Pakistan.
> 
> Here is a link to one of the most beautiful lakes in the world called.
> Saiful-Malook. Last time i visited there, i met many tourists from China.
> images of lake saiful malook in pakistan - Google Search



gorgeous!! It is the most photo I have ever seen.

"Saiful-Malook" isn's it , I gonna definitely visit the place when I travel to Pakistan

Beautiful.. ......


----------



## illuminatus



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## illuminatus



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## wjcking

keep posting, bro?


----------



## khanz




----------



## Windjammer




----------



## Windjammer




----------



## Windjammer




----------



## Windjammer




----------



## illuminatus

Shangrila

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rosemary

Beautiful indeed!


----------



## wjcking

look at that creek, Beautiful

One thing I am just wondering, Is Pakistani's season shifting every year? Spring or summer ? no winter snow fall ? or something ?


----------



## Windjammer

wjcking said:


> look at that creek, Beautiful
> 
> One thing I am just wondering, Is Pakistani's season shifting every year? Spring or summer ? no winter snow fall ? or something ?



The last three pictures i took in the month of June, the temperature in other parts of the country was 120o, but here you can still see snow on the mountains. In Winter this part of the country some times is cut off due to heavy snow.


----------



## Windjammer

See the contrast.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Super Falcon

windjammer thanx for pica yaar apni profile pic change karo lag raha hai koi indian malbari pilot hai replace it with dashing looking yourself thanx if u do it and thanx alot showing us what is pakistan what beauty ALLAH given us THANK ALLAH


----------



## Windjammer

Super Falcon said:


> windjammer thanx for pica yaar apni profile pic change karo lag raha hai koi indian malbari pilot hai replace it with dashing looking yourself thanx if u do it and thanx alot showing us what is pakistan what beauty ALLAH given us THANK ALLAH



My Dear, The pilot in the picture is as best as they come.
More over he is a dear friend.






Aub Kia Khayal Hey.


----------



## wjcking

Windjammer said:


> My Dear, The pilot in the picture is as best as they come.
> More over he is a dear friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aub Kia Khayal Hey.



Is he your friend ? Pilot ?


----------



## Windjammer

wjcking said:


> Is he your friend ? Pilot ?



Yes Bro, Group Captain Haseeb Paracha is well known by many and a dear friend of mine.


----------



## wjcking

Windjammer said:


> Yes Bro, Group Captain Haseeb Paracha is well known by many and a dear friend of mine.



The first impression the pilot gave me : 

*Energetic*

nice mustache

by the way keep sending photos


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gin ka Pakistan

^^^^ Heaven on earth . Thanks Khanz for all the pics

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## wjcking

Keep posting, is this all ?


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hammy007

i like to thank khanz, bro you post very beautiful pictures keep it up

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanz




----------



## Super Falcon

the pilots looks like from indian state malabar


----------



## S.U.R.B.

Windjammer said:


> Yes Bro, Group Captain Haseeb Paracha is well known by many and a dear friend of mine.


let's see how elegent he looks while flying the falcon,check the name of pilot in this video.


----------



## Hyde

beautiful pictures brother

indeed Pakistan is very beautiful


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Windjammer




----------



## khanz

epic video


----------



## khanz




----------



## wjcking

Could you send more local buildings, temples or somethings that can reflect local styles ?


----------



## Hammy007



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hammy007



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ASQ-1918

I love those Mountains.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hammy007

ASQ-1918 said:


> I love those Mountains.



bro if you want to enjoy more pictures of these mountains there is a thread "in love with northern area pakistan thread" it has a collection of some aweinspiring pics, just google it on defence.pk and enjoy


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz




----------



## khanz




----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Luftwaffe



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hammy007

i just got these beuties right now 

K2



snow lake pakistan 



concordia










river indus in karakorum

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hammy007

rohtas fort

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hammy007

pakistan most beautiful city and capital islamabad






murree snow















nathiagali

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hammy007

View attachment bb047166b4d2c53d54aa2965caf598f3.jpg







where heaven and hell meet "Rakaposhi Massive 2
With Diran (7270m) to the left, and Rakaposhi (7790m) out of sight to the right"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fawwaxs




----------



## fawwaxs




----------



## fawwaxs




----------



## fawwaxs




----------



## fawwaxs

*Hingol National Park Baluchistan *
the largest of National Parks of Pakistan. It is on the Makran coast in Balochistan and is approximately 190 km fromKarachi. The area was declared reserved in 1988.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fawwaxs

Hingol National Park Baluchistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fawwaxs



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fawwaxs

*Pir Ghaib -Baluchistan*
At a distance of 70 km from Quetta on Sibi Road is situated a popular picnic spot known as Pir Ghaib

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fawwaxs

Karamber Chitraal





Rama Lake Astore











Satpara Lake Skardu






sheosar Lake Deosai

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fawwaxs

Saif -ul -Muluk

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fawwaxs

Lulusar Lake Kaghan valley

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fawwaxs

Ansoo Lake Kaghan Valley

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hammy007

yaar pakistan is beautiful in punjab and balochistan and sindh too, why always put northern area pictures?


----------



## khanz

Hammy007 said:


> yaar pakistan is beautiful in punjab and balochistan and sindh too, why always put northern area pictures?



go back and view previous pics i have posted tons from all these provinces


----------



## Omar1984

Khushab District, Punjab Province of Pakistan 








View attachment bbb61e2d6ddee4780ce075c6a202e2da.jpg



View attachment 9cdea175e83f252cc13166c5f9e543e9.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ADT

fawwaxs said:


> Saif -ul -Muluk



Is that K2 in the background?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

ADT said:


> Is that K2 in the background?



Saif-ul-Muluk is no where near K2 and K2 is not that small


----------



## Hammy007

kot digi fort sindh, look nice
















tullon ko dekho lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz

my lovely pakistani peeps also make it beautiful

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz




----------



## Omar1984

Gwadar:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Al-zakir

You guys need to brand Pakistan better. It's has breath taking land scape that resemble "status qou" west yet most westerners think it's sand land like Arabia. Such beautiful nation yet not able to maximize it's income potential is sad and wasted.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-zakir

khanz said:


>



Is it a resort of some kind and where is the location?


----------



## Gin ka Pakistan

^^^^ Shangri-La Pakistan


----------



## Omar1984

Al-zakir said:


> Is it a resort of some kind and where is the location?



Shangrila Resort in Skardu, Northern Areas of Pakistan


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tiger Awan

This valley is a part of Salt Range. All pics are taken near my village.

It was a cloudy morning and me wandering here and there. Suddenly I found this beauti and captured it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tiger Awan



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Tiger Awan



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984

Jinnah Park, Rawalpindi







Hingol National Park







Hingol National Park







Astola Island







Daraan Beach (Green Turtles nesting ground) in Balochistan







Gwadar West Bay







Gwadar at night

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984

Balochistan Province of Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## FreekiN

I want to go to these places one day.


----------



## Omar1984

Beaches of Gwadar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hammy007

Omar1984 said:


> Balochistan Province of Pakistan



rock formations and mountains in balochistan really amaze me, beautiful balochistan beautiful pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanz




----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ajpirzada

khanz said:


>



amazing place. i went there an year back and some work was goin on to convert this into a small dam. not sure if it has already been done so


----------



## Moin91

ajpirzada said:


> amazing place. i went there an year back and some work was goin on to convert this into a small dam. not sure if it has already been done so



Sadpara lake ???


----------



## ajpirzada

^^yup. thats the one

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pakistanguide

wowowo g8 man..


----------



## pakistanguide

One Best Country Of World......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haseeb awan

*Amazing pictures
I really admire your effort, keep it up man!*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz




----------



## khanz




----------



## khanz




----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jinxeD_girl

khanz said:


>



wow!! Are you a photographer?


----------



## khanz




----------



## khanz

jinxeD_girl said:


> wow!! Are you a photographer?



no credit goes to photographers from beautifulpakistan.com,flickr and pakistan picture gallery website i just posted them here 
try beautifulpakistan.com many many more pics like this if your interested from all provinces of pakistan too


----------



## khanz




----------



## khanz

View attachment 1b94183ea234f44ab7659e3caced6356.jpg


View attachment acc7fe1c8984441541e97926a611b48a.jpg


View attachment ac8e35a23620b449074b5131d5deb21f.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

Children of Hunza Valley, Pakistan 










An elderly woman from Hunza Valley, Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FreekiN

One day... I will go there


----------



## khanz




----------



## khanz

time for another big up to my p@ki peeps some famous ones this time......


----------



## khanz

View attachment 80354fe80cf6ddf36a2fd98400dc068e.jpg







View attachment ee1e5ef0f162684ad4697b761f2afe27.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hammy007



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fawwaxs




----------



## fawwaxs




----------



## fawwaxs




----------



## fawwaxs




----------



## fawwaxs

*Shangrila Skardu Resort *


----------



## fawwaxs

Upper Kachura Lake


----------



## fawwaxs




----------



## fawwaxs



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fawwaxs

Pandar, Northern Areas


----------



## fawwaxs

Shandur Lake

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fawwaxs




----------



## fawwaxs



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz

View attachment 81b6eaf33a5030abbcb62e19d46a991c.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hammy007

indian ocean from karachi beach

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rangbaaz

beach looks beautiful - Subhan Allah

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KeenGuy

*Watch this video*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rangbaaz

KeenGuy said:


> *Watch this video*
> 
> YouTube - Sohna Pakistan - Jassi Lailpuria



O ji oye sardarraaaa ballay

Sadha sohna Pakistan


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cyrus the Great

AgNoStIc MuSliM said:


> Swinje Valley:
> Surrounded by huge mountains of Pamirs (called roof of the world), just near Karomber Pass lies this extremely beautiful valley of Pakistan - Images courtesy Kaafoor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Karomber lake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dudipatsar Lake


 
I wish i could see this beautiful land a day, Inshaallah

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## glitteringstar

Dir, North Pakistan




Waterfalls, Azad Kashmir


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yuvabharat

i love pakistani girls


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanz

yuvabharat said:


> i love pakistani girls



thats makes two of us


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanz

reached 1000 posts yeah !!!

grr....i see u all viewing and none of ya postin !!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanz

why am i always alone on this thread ? u guys suck !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## glitteringstar

Yu are not alone...Whenevr i see any update on this thread....i go and watch it.


----------



## SummerWine

khanz said:


> why am i always alone on this thread ? u guys suck !!!



lol....you are right .....support should be here in any kind of form for such a beautiful thread.....

Dont mind me saying this but would really appreciate if names if the beautiful places are also mentioned....cos the first thought comes to mind while looking at these pics is....I WANA GO THERE

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nima

HOT DAMN
Pakistan is jaw dropingly beautiful 
how's the tourism industry over there? many tourists or not?
my fav pic






what's with all those camels btw?
Iran is much drier and yet camels are on the border of extinction but here every other pic has a camel in it!


----------



## Moin91

SummerWine said:


> lol....you are right .....support should be here in any kind of form for such a beautiful thread.....
> 
> Dont mind me saying this but would really appreciate if names if the beautiful places are also mentioned....cos the first thought comes to mind while looking at these pics is....I WANA GO THERE



agree with you.... names of places should be mentioned with pictures....

BTW Khanz great work..... Thanks alot for these beautiful pictures.... and remember you are not alone..... I always appreciate your work..  
Keep up the good work. 

Pakistan Zindabad.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Moin91

Murree 

















Chairlifts in Ayoubia





Lipa Valley

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moin91



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## glitteringstar

Beautiful haramosh valley and meadows.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## glitteringstar

Another meadows near haramosh valley on the top of the mountain




Saral Lake, neelum valley

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## glitteringstar

Huparay Near to Maruk Valley at Haramosh

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanz

thats more like it people ! 

gwadar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## glitteringstar

Naltar valley

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Al-zakir

^^^^^
Just breath taking. Love to visit these place some day insh'allah.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## glitteringstar

^^^^^^You are more than welcome to see Pakistan.
Darkot Valley

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## glitteringstar

Terich Valley, Chitral

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## glitteringstar

Booni Chitral

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## glitteringstar



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanz

rush lake





karomber pass





nanga parbat





some landscapes in pakistan not sure about the names










broghill pass

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz

hunza

















manora










islamabad





passu





skardu

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TheHawk

nice pictures  keep going

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanz

karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz

rakaposhi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nima

gorgeous pics

Edit:
okay what the hell!
Is camel an impt animal in Pakistan or something!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hammy007

Nima said:


> gorgeous pics
> 
> Edit:
> okay what the hell!
> Is camel an impt animal in Pakistan or something!



ok what the hell, did camel fcuk you sometime in you life, because camels are also found in iran

hhhhhhhhhhhahahahahahahhahahaha

roflmao



on serious note: no the most important animal in pakistan is donkey, it is very common animal. they are esp found in the parliment of pakistan. are donkeys found in iran???


----------



## khanz

Nima said:


> gorgeous pics
> 
> Edit:
> okay what the hell!
> Is camel an impt animal in Pakistan or something!



no it's not really an important animal at all but on the beach you can get camel and horse rides it's part of the experience of being on a pakistani beach so on the beach pics you can often see a camels.Other than that there are no camels in any other pics.


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roby

Really beautiful pics..Mr Khanz..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz

View attachment 9f00daad03f23105082fb7da03ace2c1.jpg







View attachment 34146702113b1653707f274a27b29eb1.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz




----------



## khanz




----------



## recond1te

Amazing pictures.Pakistan is definetly worth visiting

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Johny lever

oh my god!! superb pictures...amazing pakistan...even my country is beautiful just like this..hope someday the tension evades and the people of both the country travel each others place..and the world will be so peaceful to live....no war..just love.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz

Johny lever said:


> oh my god!! superb pictures...amazing pakistan...even my country is beautiful just like this..hope someday the tension evades and the people of both the country travel each others place..and the world will be so peaceful to live....no war..just love.



well u will be most welcome if ur ever able to come


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hammy007

khanz keep it up brother, very hard working boy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pakistanheritage

I am going to start this thread in the answer of 

"beauty of india" Hope u guys contribute it as well. HUM BHI 

KISSI SE KAAM NAI ...... PAKISTAN ZINDABAD 

































MORE PAKISTAN 


ZINDABAD LOVE LIFE PAKISTAN


----------



## thebrownguy

Eagerly awaiting the pictures!! I also technically hail from Pakistan. I am a Sindhi. Hope Sindh also has some beautiful sights.


----------



## pakistanheritage

I am Pakistani  I am going to share beautiful Sindh pictures are well in this thread. thanks


----------



## jinxeD_girl

thebrownguy said:


> Eagerly awaiting the pictures!! I also technically hail from Pakistan. I am a Sindhi. Hope Sindh also has some beautiful sights.



Do you speak Sindhi?


----------



## Awesome

Do you think such a thread wouldn't already exist? I'm merging this up with the thread labelled Pakistan's Firdaus = Pakistan's Paradise. Also check out the sticky thread by Goodperson.


----------



## jinxeD_girl

I will be sharing alot in this thread if time allows...


----------



## Hammy007

thebrownguy said:


> Eagerly awaiting the pictures!! I also technically hail from Pakistan. I am a Sindhi. Hope Sindh also has some beautiful sights.



really lol, so you identify your self as sindhi or the state u live in india like the urdu speakers or afghanis in pakistan?

so do you know some sindhi like

tunjo nalo cha aahe bholro/bholri hahaha


----------



## thebrownguy

Hammy007 said:


> really lol, so you identify your self as sindhi or the state u live in india like the urdu speakers or afghanis in pakistan?
> 
> so do you know some sindhi like
> 
> tunjo nalo cha aahe bholro/bholri hahaha




I am from Maharashtra (Mumbai), so I am more of a marathi than a Sindhi now!! But ofcourse, i will always identify myself as Sindhi!!


----------



## thebrownguy

jinxeD_girl said:


> Do you speak Sindhi?



Not fluently, but i can! Hey jinxed you are the one with the pictures, get some pics.


----------



## jinxeD_girl

thebrownguy said:


> Not fluently, but i can! Hey jinxed you are the one with the pictures, get some pics.



Here is a Sindhi girl for you.. Sanam Baloch (the one on the left side in light pink)...


----------



## jinxeD_girl

Thatta - Sindh

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jinxeD_girl

More of Sindh






Sukkur - Third Largest City of Sindh











Indus River






http://img683.imageshack.us/i/sukkur.png/


----------



## jinxeD_girl

Hyderabad - Sindh


----------



## sparklingway

*Gorakh Hill - The long awaited under development hill resort in Dadu, Sindh*



















​
*A sign of neglect*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz

Asim Aquil said:


> Do you think such a thread wouldn't already exist? I'm merging this up with the thread labelled Pakistan's Firdaus = Pakistan's Paradise. Also check out the sticky thread by Goodperson.



woo one mega pakistan pic thread atleast now goodperson's thread will get more attention !


----------



## khanz

Hammy007 said:


> khanz keep it up brother, very hard working boy



thx i have saved more than 4000 pics of pakistan beauty over the years lol trying to post them all here hehe

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanz




----------



## khanz

old classic commercial showcasing beautiful culture of pakistan......


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moin91

*Shakarparyaan*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sur

AgNoStIc MuSliM said:


> Pakistan's "Art on Wheels" - - Of all things, those trucks bring back so many memories - sigh - Can't wait to head back again...


*Train in Australia, painted & decorated by pakistani Truck-Artists..*


Karachi TO Melbourne Tram

Another video.. *See PAK Flag inside Train...*





WikiPedia-On This Project

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Waffen SS

What about this Firdous (Firdous Aashiq Awan)


----------



## khanz

Waffen SS said:


> What about this Firdous (Firdous Aashiq Awan)



this rude fat cow is gonna pollute this thread

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mirza Jatt

nature at its best..superb !! BTW what place is the third picture in the post that I have thanked? I mean the rocky moutain and a clean twisted road one??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz

thx it's the makran coastal highway


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Moin91

Driving on the N5






















Driving down the Lowari Pass












Chitral Valley


----------



## Moin91

^^^  Sar thanda kar raha hy apna... 

View From Lowari Pass





Chitral Valley












On the way to the Kalash Valley.





Picture taken between Mastuj and Chitral


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Moin91

Chtiral Fort 1910: The orignal picture is at the HinduKush Heights hotel in Chitral.





The Kremlin:a mosque in Chitral.





Kalash Child:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Moin91

A tunnel going at a 45 degree angle straight up the mountain. This is about an hour away from Chitral.





Kalash children.





Picture of a Kalash town











View from Mastuj fort.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moin91

Milestone at Mastuj: Getting closer to Shandur...





River Valley: Between Mastuj and Chitral.











A picture of one of the six huts at the HinduKush Heights lodge in Mastuj.





Mastuj Fort


----------



## Moin91

Scenic valley on the way to Shandur from Mastuj.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz




----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moin91

Shandur Lake





Shandur Lake 











On the way to Shandur.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moin91

Road to Shandur





A green valley en route to Shandur.











Snowy peak near Shandur.





Another shot of the road to Shandur.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moin91

Indus river at Besham: The view from the terrace of the PTDC hotel, Besham





Bravely crossing the freezing Indus river on tubes:

















Manakhel Bela village

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moin91

View of the Kohistan mountains





Motorway to Islamabad from Lahore





Midway stop on the Motorway - Bera





Ford F1 with a newer model Ford SUV: At the lake near Haripur (Khanpur Dam)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yashchauhan

i'll surely visit Pakistan someday!


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz




----------



## Mirza Jatt

I like this thread...keep posting these beautiful pics.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mirza Jatt

hey khanz what valley is this ?? this picture of this river flowing in the valley is very similar to a location in India in uttarakhand state...very beautiful


----------



## khanz

Indian Jatt said:


> hey khanz what valley is this ?? this picture of this river flowing in the valley is very similar to a location in India in uttarakhand state...very beautiful



indus river gorge in kohistan,nwfp.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz




----------



## Evil Flare

i want to see More Pics from Sindh & Balochistan ...


----------



## khanz




----------



## Mirza Jatt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz

Aamir Zia said:


> i want to see More Pics from Sindh & Balochistan ...



bro theres been loads posted from sindh and balochistan and even in my last few posts nearly half the pics were from balochistan and only few pages back many sindh ones were posted.Pictures from all over pak are on this thread.


----------



## khanz




----------



## khanz




----------



## khanz




----------



## khanz




----------



## khanz




----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kinetic

khanz said:


> http://i51.photobucket.com/albums/f397/guddu-khan/pakistan%20pics/2904872080100388963UvXQtp_ph1.jpg
> 
> http://i51.photobucket.com/albums/f397/guddu-khan/pakistan pics/335196994Ovogqm_ph1.jpg
> 
> http://i51.photobucket.com/albums/f397/guddu-khan/pakistan pics/446693101vCxKUd_ph1.jpg
> 
> http://i51.photobucket.com/albums/f397/guddu-khan/pakistan pics/untitled-5.jpg
> 
> http://i51.photobucket.com/albums/f397/guddu-khan/pakistan pics/140288919eYjEkJ_fs1.jpg
> 
> http://i51.photobucket.com/albums/f397/guddu-khan/pakistan pics/140289448rKihwf_fs1.jpg



WOW!! excellent pics.  Where it is in Pakistan?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz

Kinetic said:


> WOW!! excellent pics.  Where it is in Pakistan?



thx banjosa lake ,mahodand lake nwfp and few other landscapes from around pakistan.


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz




----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAQAS119

@ Khanz: really really great work..... Pakistan is not less than Heaven.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAQAS119

i will soon make a video of these pics...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz




----------



## khanz

---------- Post added at 11:10 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:09 AM ----------


----------



## khanz




----------



## khanz




----------



## khanz




----------



## khanz




----------



## khanz




----------



## khanz




----------



## khanz




----------



## khanz




----------



## khanz




----------



## khanz




----------



## khanz




----------



## khanz




----------



## khanz




----------



## khanz




----------



## khanz




----------



## khanz




----------



## khanz




----------



## khanz




----------



## khanz




----------



## khanz




----------



## khanz




----------



## khanz




----------



## khanz




----------



## khanz




----------



## khanz




----------



## khanz




----------



## khanz




----------



## Mirza Jatt

very nice pictures !!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz




----------



## khanz




----------



## khanz




----------



## khanz




----------



## khanz




----------



## khanz




----------



## khanz




----------



## khanz




----------



## khanz




----------



## khanz




----------



## khanz




----------



## Huda

pakistan zindabad

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz




----------



## yas

Wo0ow... thats truly amazing!!

Long live Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz




----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz




----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz




----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz

[/QUOTE]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Huda

hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## khanz




----------



## U-571

khanz said:


>


[/QUOTE]

you know wht ....................................

but still i love it keep it up bro

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz




----------



## U-571

khanz is a dangerous picture mafia


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz




----------



## fawwaxs

*Chammar Falls*


----------



## fawwaxs




----------



## fawwaxs

---------- Post added at 12:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:30 PM ----------


----------



## fawwaxs




----------



## fawwaxs




----------



## fawwaxs




----------



## fawwaxs



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fawwaxs

Ansoo Lake: Naran , NWFP

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz




----------



## khanz




----------



## khanz




----------



## khanz




----------



## khanz




----------



## khanz




----------



## khanz




----------



## khanz




----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz




----------



## khanz




----------



## khanz




----------



## khanz




----------



## khanz




----------



## khanz




----------



## khanz




----------



## khanz




----------



## khanz




----------



## khanz




----------



## khanz




----------



## khanz




----------



## khanz




----------



## khanz




----------



## khanz




----------



## khanz




----------



## khanz




----------



## khanz




----------



## khanz




----------



## khanz




----------



## khanz




----------



## khanz




----------



## khanz




----------



## khanz




----------



## khanz




----------



## khanz




----------



## khanz




----------



## khanz




----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz




----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz




----------



## khanz

I have a feeling this thread will "die" when i run out of pics why am i the sole contributor on this thread most of the time ? nobody bothers to comment or post pics don't u people wanna show beauty of pakistan ?? c'mon !!!


----------



## The Patriot

khanz said:


> I have a feeling this thread will "die" when i run out of pics why am i the sole contributor on this thread most of the time ? nobody bothers to comment or post pics don't u people wanna show beauty of pakistan ?? c'mon !!!



Khanz your are doing a great job and believe this is my favorite thread. pl dont stop posting here....i wish i could contribute too some time....At the moment i download all your photographs and making a collection...I will then write then on CDs and give to my friends in Turkey who keep asking about Pakistan...I have a very good collection now and 70 percent of them are yours.

I commend your efforts. 
Cheers


----------



## Evil Flare

khanz said:


> I have a feeling this thread will "die" when i run out of pics why am i the sole contributor on this thread most of the time ? nobody bothers to comment or post pics don't u people wanna show beauty of pakistan ?? c'mon !!!




i regulary visit this thread ...

dont stop pls


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-Faz

Keep going Khanz, I will also try and chip in. Keep up the good work.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moin91

*Fairy Meadows.*





*Khunjerab Sign*





*Indus river.*





*Baltit fort.(The pillar in front of the cannon reads: " May peace prevail on Earth"!)*





*Hunza Valley*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moin91

*Mackenna's Gold: The mountainside eroded by melting snow, Phunder valley, Chitral.*






*Cathederal Peaks (Hunza valley)*





*River at Sust*





*Crossing the Gilgit River the good old way. Yasin Valley, Gilgit.*





*Sunset in Nathiagali*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moin91

*Yasin Valley*





*Another fabulous view of Yasin Valley.*





*Raikot Glacier*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz




----------



## Moin91

*The lunarscape from the top of Andahar mountain:*












*Purple Haze: The Hub river by the campsite just past sunset*


----------



## Moin91

*Early morning drive on the Gwadar coastal highway*





*A view of the Hingol river from the track to Nani Mandar.*





*Somewhere near the hingol river.*


----------



## Moin91

*On the Karakorum Highway enroute to Skardu from Islamabad. This picture is somewhere near Islamabad.*





*Indus River from the KKH*





*Indus River at Skardu*





*Satpara Lake: On the way to Deosai plains*





*Road to Deosai Plains*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Moin91

*Bara Pani*





*Bridge over Bra Pani*





*Another view of the bridge at Deosai*





*The amazingly green Deosai plain: Near Sheosar lake.*





*Enroute to Askole from Skardu*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Moin91

*Road to Askole*





*The Indus river from Askole road*





*Drive to Askole*





*By the river enroute to Askole*





*Askole*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mehru

*I don't know if these are already posted but I would like to share some amazing pics of K-2.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mehru

*Bridge at Deosai plains*





*River Indus*





*Lake Saif-ul-maluk*





















*Kaladhaka*





*Amb*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mehru

*Babusar pass*










*Kaghan Valley*





*Neelum valley*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mehru

*Zarkhana in Lower Chitral*





*Lalazar*





*Malamjabba*










*Chitral*





valley of Shimshal

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mehru

*Sunset in Karachi*










*Sunset in Lahore*





*Sunset in Islamabad*










*Sunset in Hingol*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanz

awesome pics everyone good to see others also promoting beauty of pakistan and finally taking part on this thead

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moin91

*View of the Baltoro glacier*





*Mountain near Paiju:*





*Snowy mountain near Paiju:*





*Braldu river:*





*The Trango towers:*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moin91

*Heading to Urdukas from Liligo*





*The view approaching Urdukas:*





*The view approaching Urdukas 2*




















*Mountains near Urdukas:*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moin91

*this is my 1700th post * 

*Urudukas*





*Cathedral Peak*





*The View from Urdukas:*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Moin91

Thread title changed again.....


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mehru



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mehru



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahmad

beautiful pictures.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mehru



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mehru



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mehru



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Realist

Can you guys put the location of the pictures if you can? People like me want to visit and see these places, and having a name to a pic will make it easier to see this amazing scenery in person.


----------



## Omar1984

Hunza: Markus Conrad, a 36-year-old German tourist, sits on his motorcycle as he looks at Karakoram Highway in Gulmet village which has been submerged in a lake created by a landslide &#8211;Reuters


----------



## khanz




----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz




----------



## Moin91

*Concordia*






*Mashabrum*





Chogori: K2 is known as Chogori in the local language, which means Big Mountain





*Peaks around Concordia*





*View from Concordia*


----------



## Moin91

*K2 from Concordia*





*Sunlight on Broad Peak*





*Golden mountain*





*Heading back to Goro II from Concordia*





*Fields near Askole*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xuxu1457

Good pics~~~


----------



## Moin91

*The Askole Skardu road*





*More road. And a Tree. or two.*





*Askole to Skardu*


----------



## Moin91

* A typical nicely decorated goods truck spotted enroute to Khipro, near Tando Allahyar.*





*Thar Desert 1: The view in the morning from the campsite. The rains had molded the sand dunes, and softened all the sharp edges.*





*Thar Desert 2*





*Thar Desert 3*





*Thar Desert 4: More Sand dunes. The rains completely changed the look of the desert, making them look all soft and molded.*










*Thar Desert 5*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moin91

*The scenic route*





*Oasis in the Desert*





*The painted desert: The rain turned the desert into a painting in the morning light.*










*Morning desert*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moin91

*Nara Canal*





*The Thar desert after the rains*





*Thar Desert *





*This is a permenant, year around lake in Thar, 20 km from the Indian border.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rangbaaz

Subhan Allah


----------



## Ahmad

at least these beautiful pictures could relax my mind from all the explosive news about Aid ship attacked by the terrorists.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moin91

Beautiful pictures khanz.... many many Thanks for all the pictures... Great work & keep sharing these beautiful pictures....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mehru

*Rupal Valley* is located in the Astore District of Pakistan's Northern Areas.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mehru

*Nanga Parbat*



*Gawader*



*Shandur Lake*



*Banjosa Lake, Azad Kashmir*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mehru

*Banjosa Lake*








*Bolan, Balochistan*





*Chitral*





*Derawar fort*





*Simly dam*





*Lahore*





*Rawalakot*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Moin91

Saiful Muluk National Park, Kaghan Valley





Shogran in the Kaghan Valley, NWFP,










Nanga Parbat

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mehru

*Mull-Pur Village (District Islamabad)*






*Murree-Kalabagh Road *






*Loh-e-Dandi - Bari-Imam (District Islamabad)*






*Baltistan District Northern Areas *






*PAF Base (Kalabagh)*






*karakoram*






*Grand Hotel, Muzaffarabad-Azad Kashmir*






*Satpara Lake*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mehru

*Simly Dam*






*Swat Valley*






*Kutwal Lake,The Karakorams*






*Nanga Parbat valley*






*Northern areas*











*Rawal Dam *






*Saiful Malook*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pasban

Beautiful pictures. During my previous visit I traveled south to north, from Karachi to Mozafarbad but it was a very hectic trip due to the shortage of time on my part. Next time, Enshallah, if I ever conduct such a trip again hopefully it would be for a longer duration and I'd get to explore more of this beautiful country.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mehru

*Pics of Murree*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mehru

*More pics of Murree*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mehru

*Swat Valley*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moin91

Pabuto, Attock, Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz

[


----------



## khanz




----------



## khanz




----------



## Durrak

sch nyc places


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Durrak

wow wht a beauty

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz




----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz




----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## genetic_nomad

hott damn!!! you have a gorgeous nation on your hands boys, take good care of this beauty

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz

genetic_nomad said:


> hott damn!!! you have a gorgeous nation on your hands boys, take good care of this beauty



thank you very much we are trying


----------



## mehru

*Tolipir, AJK*


----------



## khanz




----------



## khanz




----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mehru

*More pics of Tolipir*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz




----------



## Hyde

*Alexendria Bridge in Gujrat, Pakistan*






*Eid Gah, Gujrat*






*Jhelum Bridge, Gujrat*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mehru

Amazing pics Khanz! From where do you get these?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz




----------



## khanz




----------



## khanz




----------



## mehru

*Rawalakot*














*Tattapani*


*Poonch river*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz

mehru said:


> Amazing pics Khanz! Where do you get these from?



thx mehru

I have been collecting pakistan pics since 2006 I also post them on other forums to promote positive image for pakistan so i have saved lots over time also I get them from lots of different sites like beautiful pakistan.com, pakistan picture galley,desktopbeauty(pakistan section)worldisround,photobucket,trekearth,imagewebshots.com and most of all probably flickr (hundreds of awesome pakistan groups on there)i have saved more than 7000 pics .

if you are interested here are a few links from where i get alot of them from 

Flickr: Travel Guide of Pakistan

...:::esktop Beauty::::... Roses, Beach, Art, Flowers, Nature, Home Accessories

Flickr: Pakistan Images

Flickr: Lakes and Rivers of Pakistan

Flickr: BEAUTIFUL PAKISTAN

Flickr: Natural Beauty of Pakistan ??????? ?? ????? ???

BeautifulPakistan.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mehru

*Khunjerab National Park*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mehru

khanz said:


> thx mehru
> 
> I have been collecting pakistan pics since 2006 I also post them on other forums to promote positive image for pakistan so i have saved lots over time also I get them from lots of different sites like beautiful pakistan.com, pakistan picture galley,desktopbeauty(pakistan section)worldisround,photobucket,trekearth,imagewebshots.com and most of all probably flickr (hundreds of awesome pakistan groups on there)i have saved more than 7000 pics .
> 
> if you are interested here are a few links from where i get alot of them from
> 
> Flickr: Travel Guide of Pakistan
> 
> ...:::esktop Beauty::::... Roses, Beach, Art, Flowers, Nature, Home Accessories
> 
> Flickr: Pakistan Images
> 
> Flickr: Lakes and Rivers of Pakistan
> 
> Flickr: BEAUTIFUL PAKISTAN
> 
> Flickr: Natural Beauty of Pakistan ??????? ?? ????? ???
> 
> BeautifulPakistan.com



Thanks for the info. Indeed you have a nice collection.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz




----------



## khanz




----------



## khanz




----------



## mehru

I guess this is Raj Katas temple. It has a beautiful pond.




.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz




----------



## khanz




----------



## khanz




----------



## mehru

*Astrore valley*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Introvert

Reg 1st picture in post #1577.

This temple is near my house.


----------



## Moin91

This my 2000th post & I am dedicating this post to my beloved Pakistan & this thread... 

Lake Saif-ul-malook












Pakistan Zindabad.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanz

congrats moin and great job !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moin91

khanz said:


> congrats moin and great job !



thanks alot.....


----------



## khanz




----------



## khanz




----------



## khanz




----------



## khanz




----------



## khanz




----------



## khanz




----------



## khanz




----------



## khanz




----------



## khanz




----------



## khanz




----------



## khanz




----------



## khanz




----------



## khanz




----------



## khanz




----------



## khanz




----------



## khanz




----------



## khanz




----------



## khanz




----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz




----------



## khanz




----------



## khanz




----------



## khanz




----------



## khanz




----------



## khanz




----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz




----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanz




----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## farhan_9909

khanz frm wher you copy paste theese pics.

they are too much


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vishalgutsy

nice pictures .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanz




----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Comet

@khanz where are you getting these pictures from?

are there any high resolution images available?


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ahmad

absolutely amazing and mind relaxing pictures.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz




----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz




----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz




----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz




----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz




----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz




----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz

umairp said:


> @khanz where are you getting these pictures from?
> 
> are there any high resolution images available?



hi

many of them are hi-res they get made smaller when i post them on the forum but other than them the rest are same as what you see.I get them from my photobucket account which i saved on from many different websites some pics are so old their sources are no longer even available but they've been preserved on my account 
I have been collecting pakistan pics since 2006 so i have thousands I have use it to promote pakistan on other forums also and for my own satisfaction to see beauty of my own country also If you go back a few pages i posted the links from where i mainly got my pics

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz

farhan_9909 said:


> khanz frm wher you copy paste theese pics.
> 
> they are too much



I get them from my photobucket account which has pics i saved and uploaded from dozens of different websites over a long time period of nearly 4 years so the collection has grown quite large. I already posted the links from where i mostly got them already plz see my previous comment above and reply to mehru few pages back and ofcourse they're too much it's pakistan there is an overload of beauty 
I merely saved ,uploaded and posted them all the credit goes to the photographers no copyright infringement intended


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz




----------



## khanz




----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz




----------



## khanz




----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz




----------



## khanz




----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz




----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Comet



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Comet




----------



## Comet




----------



## Comet



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Comet




----------



## Comet



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Comet



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Comet



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Comet



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Comet



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Comet



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Comet



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Comet



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Comet



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Comet



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanz




----------



## Comet



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Comet



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Comet



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Comet



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Comet



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Comet



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Comet



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Comet



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Comet



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Comet




----------



## Comet



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Comet



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahmad

where is murry located, in panjab?


----------



## khanz

^ yes near islamabad


----------



## Comet

Ahmad said:


> where is murry located, in panjab?



Yes it in Punjab. North of the city Rawalpindi / Islamabad


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyde

i am thinking to create another ID and leave thanks in each and every post of yours in this thread. You deserve it. From this ID i just get tired after hitting 5-6 thanks button on each page

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rocketsingh

land is amazing

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz

Zaki said:


> i am thinking to create another ID and leave thanks in each and every post of yours in this thread. You deserve it. From this ID i just get tired after hitting 5-6 thanks button on each page



thx for the nice gesture but don't worry about it I do it for the love of pakistan i'm just glad people finally starting to view this thread

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## American Pakistani




----------



## American Pakistani




----------



## American Pakistani

^^^
Muree in northern Pakistan.looking very beutiful.


----------



## Comet




----------



## Comet




----------



## Comet



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Comet

Sadpara Dam






Shangrilla

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Comet

*Naltar Lake Giglgit*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Comet



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Comet



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IBRIS

"There is nothing more beautiful than Shivalik Hills". *BANDA SINGH BAHADUR*


----------



## khanz




----------



## khanz




----------



## khanz




----------



## khanz




----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanz




----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanz




----------



## Ahmad

you post absolutely amazing pictures of pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz




----------



## khanz




----------



## khanz




----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Durrak

awesome pictures 
so pretty


----------



## mehru

Khanz! Million thanks to you for posting these awesome pics.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mehru

*RUPAL VALLEY*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mehru

*RUPAL VALLEY*


















*SWAT VALLEY*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Justice

Wow, beautiful. Thanks for the Pictures.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz




----------



## khanz




----------



## WAQAS119

Khanz! you are doing really great job...........!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz




----------



## Sunny4pak

@ Khanz.............!

awesome pics I love.......................................................................................................
..............................ur posts (all pics) same as i love Pakistan....

Regards,

Sunny

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mehru

*Pics of Pakistani islands*


----------



## mehru



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mehru

*Karakuram highway*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mehru



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz




----------



## khanz




----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz




----------



## khanz




----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ahmad

these pictures rock.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mani2020

*For thos who fear to visit Pakistan*.*Let me take to you to the heavens the beauty of my country*

*Saif-ul-malook lake*


----------



## Desert Fox

we already have a thread about Pakistan and its beautiful landscape, culture, traditions, etc....


----------



## Ahmad

these are nice pictures, but there is already a thread for it.


----------



## Mani2020

*SWAT valley*


----------



## Dr.Evil

No one has ever denied that pakistan has some good Geographical locations.


----------



## khanz

hey plz remove first pic it is canada moraine lake


----------



## Desert Fox

khanz said:


> hey plz remove first pic it is canada moraine lake



the first pic is in Pakistan not Canada!


----------



## khanz

SilentNinja said:


> the first pic is in Pakistan not Canada!





no it's not it's canada -it's moraine lake in banff national park thats a wrongly labelled image thats been going around the internet labelled as pakistan.Saif ul malook is very "symmetrical" it's surrounding mountains look nothing like that nor does it have such thick forests right on it's shores

here is moraine lake,canada


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## amigos

Beautiful Pakistan!


----------



## Anna1

Wow. Amazing

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dbc

khanz said:


> no it's not it's canada -it's moraine lake in banff national park thats a wrongly labelled image thats been going around the internet labelled as pakistan.Saif ul malook is very "symmetrical" it's surrounding mountains look nothing like that nor does it have such thick forests right on it's shores
> 
> here is moraine lake,canada



Yes it is unmistakably Lake Moraine, I spent a week close by at the Fairmont Lake Louise attending a friends wedding a few weeks ago.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mehru

*Hunza valley*






















*Dessan valley*


----------



## mehru

*The Indus River valley near Skardu*





*View down the Khunjerab River valley*





*View across the Hunza Valley from Baltit Fort in Karimabad*





*A pool and bare rocks mark the terminus of Batura Glacier*





*The Indus River, and the road carved out of the cliffs on the right, plunge into the deep gorge below Skardu*





*Nanga Parbat*





*Mountain of Rakaposhi*





*This rock art beside the Karakoram Highway records the passage of travelers since ancient times*


----------



## mehru

*Karakorum highway*





*Hunza River on the Karakoram Highway*





*the Khunjerab River valley*





*This view looks across the border fence into China. The Khunjerab Pass (4730 m) is the highest crossing between two countries*


----------



## mehru

*Gilgit*


























*Aliabad, Hunza*


----------



## mehru

*Around Karimabad, Hunza*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nishan

Pakistan is very beautiful country especially the mountains of the norteast . . thanks

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mehru

*Shogran*





*K-2*





*Satpara Lake*





*On the way back from Dudipatsar Lake*





*RaghuNath (Ram ) Temple in Mirpur*





*View of Shangrila Resort and lake*





*Minimarg*





*Lake Karumbar*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mehru

*Lulusarlake*






*River Kunhar *

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## khanz

hi mehru great pics i have one request could you plz remove the 5th one down in your last post above it's actually moraine lake in canada I showed it in the previous page.


----------



## Durrak

awsome pictures


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Huda

awesome pics


----------



## mehru

khanz said:


> hi mehru great pics i have one request could you plz remove the 5th one down in your last post above it's actually moraine lake in canada I showed it in the previous page.



Done. I guess it's wrongly labelled on net as Lalusar lake.


----------



## mehru

*Azad Kashmir *





*Malika Parbat*





*Gittidas*










*Balochistan*





*Katora Lake*


----------



## mehru

*Lake Lulu Sar*





*Dodi Pat Sar Lake*





*Lake Saif-ul-Malook*





*Deeran peak*





*Kaghan Valley & Babusar Pass*





*Lulusar lake*





*Near Lulusar lake*





*Seri Paya*


----------



## mehru

*Seri Paya*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haviZsultan

Amazing....... ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mehru

*Malika Parbat*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mehru

*Malika parbat*










*Ansoo lake*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RescueRanger

Nanga Parbat: Naked Mountain (AKA: Killer Mountain)
It is said Nanga Parbat is named killer mountain for having claimed the lives of more climbers then K2 and Everest.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanz




----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moin91

Land of Fairy Tales-Panorama






















All photos by !shtiaQ Ahmed

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fawwaxs

Kotli District AJK


----------



## fawwaxs

Wular Lake, Jammu & Kashmir

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fawwaxs

Pahalgam, Jammu & Kashmir


----------



## fawwaxs



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fawwaxs



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mehru

*Sri Paya lake*






*Shogran*






*Kaghan valley*






*Gilgit*











*Lulusar*






*Kaghan valley*






*Balakot*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mehru

*Jalkhad, Khyber Pukhtoonkhwa*











*Behsal*






*Road to Naran from Behsal*






*Track to Dudipat sar*











*Lulusar*





*Kel, AJK*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mohsinkid

gr8 piks

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyde

thanks Khanz and Mehru,

you peoples are doing a great job here 

Cool, Awesome, wonderful, incredible, terrific, Fantastic, outstanding, mind blowing, fabulous, Impressive!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## khanz

^ thx zaki we're still waiting for some of your pics !


----------



## khanz




----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanz




----------



## Jigs

Great pictures

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mehru

*Waterfall, Kalam*





*Kaghan*












*Malka Parbat*





*Naran*





*Ansoo lake*





*Dudupat*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mehru

*Diamer*





*Naltar valley*





*Thahkot Bridge *





*Minapin Nagar*










*Skardu*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mehru

*Sunset at Islamabad*










*Chitral*










*Baltit fort Hunza*





*Shangrilla Skardu* 





*Askol Chitral* 





*Somewhere in Gilgit*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz




----------



## Devil Soul



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Devil Soul

Altit Fort, Hunza, Gilgit





Pahnder ,Gilgit, Pakistan





Nagar , Gilgit , Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Devil Soul

Rakaposhi 7788m,Hunza,Gilgit.





Chand Wali , Shounter Pass,





K2 and Angel Peak,

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Devil Soul

Concordia under attack of Clouds Karakoram, Baltoro Glacier, Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz

omg amazing pics that one of the baadshahi mosque is EPIC !!!


----------



## khanz




----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rohailmalhi

Khanz  Excellent Work Man . I will say superb collection of Pakistan .
Keep it up . 

Regards

btw can u upload all the images in a zip file to file.it and share with us the link.
the site is free .so people can download as much as they want .


----------



## mehru

*Beautiful Hunza, Beautiful people *


----------



## mehru

*More pics of Hunza valley*


----------



## mehru




----------



## mehru

Hunza valley Nonstop!


----------



## mehru




----------



## mehru



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mehru

*More pics of Hunza and it's people*






























*Local music band of Hunza *


----------



## mehru




----------



## Devil Soul

Bhimber City AJK Pakistan


----------



## Devil Soul

Entrance of Baghsar Fort




FASEEL (Wall of Fort Baghsar)




From the Woods... Baghsar is Hidden Fort.




A grave near the baghsar fort




View from Top of Baghsar Fort




Top of Baghsar Fort


----------



## Devil Soul

The Killer Mountain




Graves--Eternal Peace in the foot of Nanga Parbat


----------



## Devil Soul

Fairy Meadows









Fairy Meadows - Mid way Tattoo to FM








Fairy Meadows - Tattoo rest area

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mehru

*Kutwal Lake Haramosh Gilgit*





*Deosai Baltistan *





*Chitral Valley *










*Chilas *





*Chillam Astore*





*Chipurson Gojal *





*Chitral *


----------



## mehru

*Gilgit*





*Moto*





*Haramosh*





*Deosai Baltistan *





*Deosai Baltistan *





*Deosai Plains *





*Himalayas*





*Kutwal Lake Haramosh Gilgit*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mehru

*Mashaburum Hotel Skardu*





*Phundar Valley Punial*





*Kutwal Lake*





*Kutwal Lake*





*Nagar Fort Chitral *





*Hussani Gojal *





*Nagar lake*





*Miachar Nagar*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mehru

*Phundar valley 
*




*Rakaposhi Hunza *





*Phundar Valley Punial 
*




*Satpara Skardu *





*Passu Goja*





*Fairy Meadows *





*Shangrilla Baltistan *





*Shandur Polo Festival*


----------



## mehru

*Skardu *










*Satpara Skardu*





*Children of Skardu holding flag*


----------



## Skies



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mehru

*Kalash *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mehru

Skies said:


> ImageShack(TM) slideshow



Thanks for these rare pics!


----------



## Skies




----------



## Skies




----------



## Skies




----------



## Skies



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul

lovely pictures guys.. keep em coming


----------



## Devil Soul

Snow Leopard's Cub, North Pakistan




Kalash girl in the maize field




Lowari pass 3100 m, Chitral




Faces of Kalash

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul

White waters, Bamborate

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mehru

*More pics of Kalash*


----------



## Skies

mehru said:


> Thanks for these rare pics!



Welcome _: )_

*It is estimated that there are now 400 Royal Bengal tigers and about 30,000 spotted deer in Sundarbans in Bangladesh.*


Do you have any idea that how many Snow Leopards in PK?


----------



## mehru



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mehru

Skies said:


> Welcome _: )_
> 
> It is estimated that there are now 400 Royal Bengal tigers and about 30,000 spotted deer in Sundarbans in Bangladesh.
> 
> 
> *Do you have any idea that how many Snow Leopards in PK*?



According to WWF, around 300 are found in Pakistan.

Snow Leopard

But any reason that you are asking this?


----------



## Skies

mehru said:


> According to WWF, around 300 are found in Pakistan.
> 
> Snow Leopard
> 
> But any reason that you are asking this?



Yah, I though there are few snow leopards are available in a very small area in PK adjacent to Afghan border. But now it seems that these are available in NWFP, AJK and Northern Areas - good.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Skies said:


> Yah, I though there are few snow leopards are available in a very small area in PK adjacent to Afghan border. But now it seems that these are available in NWFP, AJK and Northern Areas - good.



Wat abt Balouchistan? sulieman ranges? they r also found here.


----------



## Skies

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> Wat abt Balouchistan? sulieman ranges? they r also found here.



In BD in Sundarban we have more than 400 tigers just within 6,000 km2. So according to the source in above, if those 300 Snow leopards are available in those NWFP, AJK and Northern areas including Balouchistan, then I think that the snow leopard's population is very small in proportion to the area of those areas (NWFP, AJK and Northern areas including Balouchistan = very large area) where those leopards are available. Right?


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sadaf.nazeer

This is my Great Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## judith

Really Pakistan is a beautiful place. But yet i never seen it...
I want to go there...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mehru

*Rama Astore*





*Deosai Plains Baltistan *





*Himalayas*










*Shangrilla*










*skardu*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## khanz

pakistan is a freakin EPIC place lord of the rings could have easily been filmed in this country !


----------



## mehru

*Deosai plains*





*Sheosar lake*















*Ramaastore*






*Nagar Lake*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mehru

*Haramosh Gilgit*





*Danyore Bridge*




















*Naltar*





*Batura Passu Gojal*





*Kargah Nala Gilgit*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ahmad



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ahmad



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mehru

*Pamir Mountain Range*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mehru

*Karakuram Range*










*Pamir Mountain Range*





*Shimshal Gojal*










*Shangrilla Skardu*





*Pamir and Karakuram Range Junction*





*Rama astrore*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mehru

*Deosai plains*










*Phundar Valley Punial*





*Shangrilla*















*Fairy meadows*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mehru

*Northern Pakistan and it's people*















*Malika parbat*





*Siri lake, Kaghan valley*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mehru

*Kaghan Valley*










*Malika parbat*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mehru

*Nanga parbat*





*Paya sar*





*K-2*





*Kaghan*










*Gilgit Biltistan*





*Neelum valley*





*Kaghan valley*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ahmad



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ahmad



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ahmad



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mehru

*SIGHTS AND SOUNDS OF SINDH*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mehru

*More pics from Sindh*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mehru

*Sindh*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mehru

[/IMG]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mehru

[/IMG]

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mehru

*Neelum valley*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SpArK

Amazing pics. Northern parts are indeed beautiful. Its clean, green and fresh. i wish i had a house somewhere in there.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mehru

*Phandee Village in Chitral*





*Siri Paye*





*kaghan valley*





*Chillam*





*Nanga Parbat Mountain*





*fairy meadows*





*Lalazar*





*Miran Jani*


----------



## mehru

*Neelum valley*





*Rakaposhi*










*Hingol national park*





*Beautiful pass linking Kaghan with Neelum Valley
*





*Mount Falaksair as seen from Kalam valley in Swat
*





*A beautiful waterfall on the way to Naran*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mehru

*Swat valley*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RescueRanger

I remember summer days in Mingora. Thanks for posting.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## khanz

#

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanz




----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
 1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sec9941




----------



## mehru

*Murree*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mehru

*Murree*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mehru

*Murree*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mehru

*Balochistan*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mehru

*Balochistan*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mehru

*Balochistan*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mehru

*Balochistan*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moin91

*Paye (above Shogran)*





*Makra Peak (Paye)*





*Sunrise at Jalkhad camping site, Upper Kaghan Valley*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Moin91

*Morning Sunrise at Karimabad, Central Hunza, Northern Areas*





*Simly Lake View point from Road to Karoor, Islamabad*






*Baltit Fort, Karimabad, Central Hunza*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mehru

*Satpara lake*


----------



## mehru

*Hunza*




























*Shangrilla*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mehru

*Nathia gali*







*Bhurban*


----------



## melinawaugh

Nice images posted..thanks for sharing..you remembered me one of mine pakistan trip...At that time i visited Nathiagali...I liked so much that place..I think it is known for its scenic beauty hiking tracks and pleasant weather which is much cooler than the rest of the Galiaath due to it being at a greater altitude...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mehru

*Murree*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moin91

Numli Maira





Pingorha






Kalam, Swat






Chitral town







Ushu River in Upper Ushu Valley, Swat

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moin91

Lushed Rice Fields in Leepa Valley





Kaghan Valley





Kaghan Valley





Kaghan Valley

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahmad

---------- Post added at 04:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:15 PM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ahmad

---------- Post added at 04:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:17 PM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Huda



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Huda



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistani123

Very Beautiful!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mehru

*Beautiful Margalla hills*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mehru

*More *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Time Assassin

Pakistan has Beautiful Natural Beauty, Karachi is a mega City and is construting alt of Skyscrapers. Islamabad's The Centuarus, will bring in many rich people to the country. We just got t get our Image problem soted out and it doesn' help with the News' propaganda, i mean yeah there r Terrorists but they r not everywhere and we r sorting them out.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mehru




----------



## mehru

*Margalla hills*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz




----------



## mehru

*Thandiani, Abbottabad*


----------



## mehru

*Khann village and fields from Topa peak Abbottabad*





*Khyber Pukhtoonkhwa*





*Up slope of 70 degree towards Khanna, KP*





*Up slope of Palhoo Kakul forest Abbottabad*





*Mirpur and Abbottabad from Mirpur hill *





*Partial Trees upon hill near Ghumanawa*





*Small forest of Mirpur Hill Abbottabad*





*Damtor fields from Damtor mountain range Abbottabad*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mehru

*Right Abbottabad from Chunna Hill Abbottabad*






























*Abbottabad*





*Aliabad Abbottabad*


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

A few pics i took frm my cell phone... apologize if they r not upto the standard





Balouchistan NWFP border... .






Sheen garh, balouchistan





Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahmad




----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moin91

The Road To Thandiani





Nawasheir mountains Abbottabad







Rawalakot Azad Kashmir

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Moin91

Simly Dam Lake View.





Azad Kashmir





Abbottabad





The Indus river

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Moin91

Kaghan Valley





Payee Shogran - Kaghan Valley





Deosai National Park





Dodipatsar Lake





Over the mountains, Flight from Chitral

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz

plz see this thread

http://www.defence.pk/forums/members-club/67242-pakistan-unleashed.html

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Moin91

khanz said:


>



Wow!! Great Shot!..  Beautiful Rainbow....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## storm seeker

thats soo damn beautiful ... ilove it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khurasaan1

Alhamdolillah ...everybody looks like a big photographer in here...
great pictures and great places MashAllah...SubhanAllah

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahmad

mmmmm i like snow, it reminds me of my childhood in kabul.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanz




----------



## Moin91

Purbi Naar valley





Malakand Agency





The green fields of Ayun, Chitral





Chitral Town





A view of Teru, Ghizar, North Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz




----------



## PACMAN

so many beaitiful pictures
PAKISTAN IS A LOVELY COUNTRY.
IS IT A FRIEND of CHINA?
NOT SURE BUT NOT A BAD NEIGHBER(LIKE INDIA).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz

yes it's a friend of china infact china probably the most liked country in pakistan.


----------



## khanz




----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PACMAN

khanz,
the city where I lived in is Tianjin,north to the east part of China.
And you khnow the greatest khan in the world is Genghis Khan,
his name is Temujin.
Actually in chinese there is no relation between Tianjin&Temujin.
But I prefer pronouncing "Tianjin" like "Temujin".

Please forgive me for my poor english.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## storm seeker




----------



## storm seeker




----------



## PACMAN

I like snow covered mountains very much.
Just in this spring ,I saw the first snowmountain in my actual life,
the jade-dragon snowmountain in Yunnan province,China.
But compare with the mountains you showed above
it is too short (only 5500 metres high).
Even though I was shocked by what I seen at its feet.


----------



## mehru

*DEOSAI PLAINS*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mehru

*DEOSAI PLAINS*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mehru

*DEOSAI PLAINS*


----------



## mehru

*DEOSAI*





*Shangrila*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mehru

*Dudibach Village, Kohistan*





* Spring in Hunza*





*Gasherbrum*





*Gasherbrum*





*Deosai Stream-Borgila Trek-Pakistan*





*Glacier Lake-Deosai-Burji La Trek*





*Baltoro glacier*





*Urdukas Camp-Gondogoro La Trek
*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mehru

*Gondogoro La-Gondogoro la Trek
*





*Icebergs of Concordia*





*Noori Lake near Noori Top at the border between Azad Kashmir and Kaghan Valley
*





*Tao Butt Azad Jamu Kashmir*





*Shounter Pass Astore*


----------



## PACMAN

Shangrila,hhhh
Although I have not seen one of them,
I believe this is the real one.
In Yunnan(China) there is a place named Shangrila also.
But it is a fake one absolutely(only poor meadows and wetlands).


----------



## Jacobtheindoamerican




----------



## xenia

SEPAL LIGHT 2





PINDI POINT - MURREE 





WATER COLOR





WEATHER





SNOW AND SHADOW


----------



## xenia

on work........





Chitral Gol-1 





sunset...





Malam Jabba


----------



## PACMAN

India I shall say is the greatest nation in the world.
It has smart people.
Its culture science always leads the world.
Economy no problem will be the biggest one!


----------



## mehru

*Shangrilla, Skardu*

























*Azad Kashmir*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mehru

*Spring in Hunza*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mohan goyal

thanks mehru for sharing such wonderful pics..keep it up

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mehru

*Ayuon Valley Chitral*





*Purbinar River Valley*





*Malam Jabba Swat*





*AJK 77-Suddan Gali*





*TaoBut, Azad Kashmir*





*AJK 171-Nokot Leepa Valley*










*A Lake in Gasherbrum Glacier*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mehru

*Hunza*





*Gasherbrum*





*Banak Pass Astore*










*Kauchra Lake Skardu*





*Bird Eye View Kaghan Valley*





*Deosai Plain Skardu*





*Stakchun Village Skardu*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mehru

*Gasherbrum*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Durrak

beautiful pictures

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jiya seher

peacelover said:


> No doubt Pakistan has natural beauty. Need to be projected properly for tourism.



agreed wd u


----------



## Jiya seher

khanz said:


>



awesome

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jiya seher

mehru said:


> *Shangrilla, Skardu*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Azad Kashmir*



amazing guys u ppl have done nice job

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jiya seher

[url]http://www.fit.edu.pk/FIT2008/images/pics/pakistan_monument.jpg[/url]


[img][url]http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_HWU3wX2cDLQ/SWoc2ZhA1iI/AAAAAAAAE94/12WDI7gJoaQ/s400/Saiful_muluk_during_summer.JPG[/url]

[B]Beauty of Kaghan [/B]


----------



## Jiya seher

[img]http://www.fit.edu.pk/FIT2008/images/pics/pakistan_monument.jpg[IMG]

[IMG]http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_HWU3wX2cDLQ/SWoc2ZhA1iI/AAAAAAAAE94/12WDI7gJoaQ/s400/Saiful_muluk_during_summer.JPG

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jiya seher




----------



## Jiya seher



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jiya seher



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jiya seher

*Valley of Kalash*


----------



## Jiya seher

_*Kalash*_


----------



## Jiya seher

*Kalash guest house Bumburat*


----------



## Jiya seher

*Jinnah Kalash Guest House*


----------



## Jiya seher




----------



## Jiya seher




----------



## Jiya seher

*Phander valley*


----------



## Jiya seher

*HISTORY OF GILGIT-BALTISTAN*

Gilgit-Baltistan are spread over an area of 72,496 Sq.Kms having population of 870.347 and is consists of six Districts namely Gilgit, Baltistan ( Skardu) Diamer,, Ghizer, Ghanche and Astore which endowed with a rich and varied Flora & Fauna. The area confluence of three largest mountain ranges, the Himalaya, the Karakoram and the Hindu Kush. with lofty and snow-clad peaks. These peaks varying from 1000 to over 8000, including K2 28,250 fts. 8511 meters, the 2nd highest in the world and also taught to be many climbers to be the ultimate climb, Broad Peak (8047, Gasherbrum-I (8068) and Gasherbrum-II (8035), Gasherbrum-II (7952).

Glaciers of Gilgit-Baltistan are also of enormous proportions with longest Siachen Glacier (72 Kms) Hisper-61, Biafo-60, Batura-64 which nestled between some of the beautiful high mountains of the world.

The cultural patterns in this region is also vary interesting as its topography. The people with typical customs, folk dances sports like Polo which is played here is different from that of played in the rest of world. The four major sects are the Shias, Sunni, Ismailies and Nurbakhshies who are for centuries lived in tolerance and harmony. The area has been a magnet for tourists/ mountaineers from all over the world.

Gilgi-Baltistan Self-Empowerment and Self-Governance Order, 2009: Well, the area was given this package in which a new provincial like setup approved by Federal Cabinet and announced by the Prime Minister of Pakistan on August 29, 2009. However, it is not declared as Province of Pakistan yet. In the new setup Prime Minister of Pakistan will be the Chairman of gilgit-Baltistan Council with its 15 members. Provincial like autonomy Order is called "GILGIT-BALTISTAN SLEF-EMPOWERMENT AND SELF-GOVERNANCE ORDER 2009" The area will have its own Governor from the Federal Govenment and a Chief Minister elected by the Legislative Assembly of Gilgit Baltistan consisting of 33 (24 members as direct while 3 from Technocrates and 6 reserved for women seats). The Order also includes creation of a new District consisting of Hunza and Nagar.

NANGA PARBAT:

Nanga Parbat. situated at 8125 meters and at the western end of the mighty Himalaya range. It is about 15-20 Km from the Gilgit and the 2nd highest peak after K-2 and 9th highest in the world. One can also have a look over while passing through KKH which is also very fascinating and its beaty from the other sied i.e. Astore is enchanting. Nanga Parbat has different characteristics. A stunning views of Fairy Meadows, trekking opportunities and other tourists activities are in abundance. It is also known Killer Mountain due to large number of causality of mountaineers from any other peak. Inspite of that a large number of mountaineers come and climbed the Nanga Parbat. Most of the mountaineers took it as a challenging and come to climb it every year. It has a unique look/attraction for the mountaineers.

FAIRY MEADOWS: This is 19 Kms up a jeep trek that leaves the Karakoram Highway at Raikot Bridge. Beautifully placed on the northern slopes of Nanga Barbat. Fairy Meadows consist of alpine pastures surrounded by pine trees. There are a few huts and camping sites catering to the need of visitors. With breathtaking views of the snowclad north face of Nanga Parbat. It is an ideal place for trekkers and climbers to walk up to the base camp.

RIVER INDUS WITH WHITE WATER SPORTS: The river of Pakistan are spread lke a net throughout its length and breadth. Right from the heights of the Karakoram, the Himalayas and the Hindukush, Pakistan's rivers change their courses and finally they all meet the mighty INDUS, at Panjnad and flowing further through the heart of the country covering a total distance of 2,880 Km. from Northern end to the south-western end before falling into the Arabian. River Indus is open for water sports from Jaglot to Thakot and River Hunza from Aliabad to Gilgit.

POLO ( a passion ):

The favourite sport in Gilgit-Baltistan is Polo which orgiginated here. It is more rugged, free-style version that the sedate variety known in the plains. A Polo tournament is held in Gilgit from 01-07 November every year. However, passion for Polo remains the highest on the world's highest Polo Ground. Every year, Shandur Pass(height of 3,700 meters) invites visitors to experience a traditional Polo tournament between the teams of Gilgit and Chitral from 07-09 July. The festival also includes folk music, fok dance, traditional sports and a camping village is be set up on the Shandur Pass.


----------



## Jiya seher

Islamabad
From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Jump to: navigation, search
For the steamship, see SS Islamabad.
Islamabad
&#1575;&#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605; &#1570;&#1576;&#1575;&#1583;
&#8212; Capital City &#8212;
Clockwise from top: Faisal Mosque, Serena Hotel, Parliament House, Pakistan Monument, Night view of Islamabad, and Prime Minister's Secretariat

Flag
Nickname(s): The Green City
Islamabad is located in Pakistan
Islamabad
Location within Pakistan
Coordinates: 33&#176;43&#8242;N 73&#176;04&#8242;E&#65279; / &#65279;33.717&#176;N 73.067&#176;E&#65279; / 33.717; 73.067Coordinates: 33&#176;43&#8242;N 73&#176;04&#8242;E&#65279; / &#65279;33.717&#176;N 73.067&#176;E&#65279; / 33.717; 73.067
Country Pakistan
Territory Islamabad Capital Territory Islamabad Capital Territory
Constructed 1960s
Government
- Governing body Capital Development Authority (CDA)
- Chief Commissioner Fazeel Asghar
- Chairman CDA Imtiaz Inayat Elahi
Area
- Capital City 120.00 km2 (46.3 sq mi)
- Metro 233.00 km2 (90 sq mi)
- Specified area 3,626.00 km2 (1,400 sq mi)
- Rural area 466.00 km2 (179.9 sq mi)
Highest elevation 1,604 m (5,263 ft)
Lowest elevation 457 m (1,499 ft)
Population (2009)
- Capital City 1,740,000 (2,009 est.), 805,000 (1,998 census)
- Density 880/km2 (2,279.2/sq mi)
Time zone PST (UTC+5)
Postcode 44000
Area code(s) 051
Website Visit Islamabad: Islamabad The Beautiful

About this sound Islamabad (help&#183;info) (Punjabi, Urdu: &#1575;&#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605; &#1570;&#1576;&#1575;&#1583 Isl&#257;m &#257;b&#257;d (Meaning "Abode of Islam" or "Abode of Peace") is the capital of Pakistan, and is the tenth largest city in Pakistan with an estimated population of 1.74 million in 2009.The Rawalpindi/Islamabad Metropolitan Area is the third largest in Pakistan, with a population of over 4.5 million inhabitants.

Islamabad is located in the Pothohar Plateau in the north of the country, within the Islamabad Capital Territory. The region has historically been a part of the crossroads of Punjab and Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, Margalla pass being a gateway to the Khyber Pakhtunkhwa. The city was built during the 1960s to replace Karachi as Pakistan's capital.

Islamabad is the greenest city of pakistan and the most planned one. According to a survey, Islamabad is considered the cleanest city in Pakistan.The city is well-organized, being divided into different sectors and zones. Islamabad was ranked as a Gamma world city in 2008. The city is home to Faisal Mosque, the largest mosque in South Asia and the sixth largest mosque in the world. Islamabad has the highest literacy rate in Pakistan.Islamabad is home to the top ranked university in Pakistan, Quaid-i-Azam University, and the top two engineering universities in the country, the Pakistan Institute of Engineering & Applied Sciences and National University of Sciences and Technology.Allama Iqbal Open University in Islamabad is the world's largest university by enrollment.

---------- Post added at 10:18 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:18 AM ----------

*RAWAT FORT*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jiya seher

*CENTAURUS*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jiya seher

*Night view of the Faisal Mosque from Margalla Hills*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jiya seher

*Jinnah Avenue is located in Blue Area, the main business district of Islamabad.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jiya seher

*Faizabad Interchange connects Islamabad with Rawalpindi*


----------



## Jiya seher

*BEAUTY OF CHITRAL*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jiya seher

*Kalam Valley*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz

I have saved thousands of more new pics of pakistan but it'll take some to upload them i'll be posting loads more in the coming weeks during my free time so stay tuned and enjoy

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mehru

*Autumn in Hunza*


----------



## mehru

*Skardu*




















*Hunza*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mehru

The third region of *Hindukush ranges is the Hindu Raj* or the Thui range lies entirely in Pakistan stretching 240km along Swat and Kohistan valley. 

























*Hindu Raj*











*karakoram range*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mehru

*Shimshal*





*shangrilla*






























*Karakuram*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mehru

*Baltoro Glacier*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mehru

*Baltoro glaciers*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mehru

*Baltoro*





*Uli Biaho Tower*




















*Kaghan Valley*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nishan

pakistan the Heaven on Earth

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mehru

*Khyber Pukhtoonkhwa*





*Shangrilla*





*Kaghan*





*Upper Kachura Lake*










*K-2*





*Paye Lake*


----------



## mehru

*Khanpur dam*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mehru

*Baltoro glacier*





*Khanpur dam*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mehru

*Trango Towers *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanz




----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz




----------



## khanz




----------



## khanz




----------



## khanz




----------



## khanz




----------



## khanz




----------



## khanz




----------



## khanz




----------



## khanz




----------



## khanz




----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz




----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz




----------



## khanz




----------



## khanz




----------



## khanz




----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz




----------



## khanz




----------



## khanz




----------



## khanz




----------



## khanz




----------



## khanz




----------



## Malik Usman

Awesome Pictures

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz




----------



## khanz




----------



## Tayyab1796

a few of the pics remind me of Wales in UK.


----------



## khanz

.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pk_Thunder




----------



## Pk_Thunder



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pk_Thunder



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mehru

*Plains of Punjab*


*MULTAN*
Multan is known as the City of Sufis or City of Saints due to the large number of shrines and Sufi saints from the city. The city is full of bazaars, mosques, shrines and ornate tombs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mehru

*MULTAN*


----------



## mehru

*Nathiagali*


----------



## khanz




----------



## Karachiite



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mehru

*A Lake in Shimshal Valley*





*Karomber Lake*





*Deosai Lake *





*Noori Lake near Noori Top at the border between Azad Kashmir and Kaghan Valley*










*K-2-concordia*









*Gasherbrum*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mehru

*Great Trango Tower and Nameless spire from 6500 metres on Biale, Baltoro Karakoram*





*karakoram-pass*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Skies

Look his stream: Flickr: Amir Mukhtar Mughal's Photostream

Flickr: v1nz`

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Desert Fox

MashaAllah!


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ahmad

Truely beautiful!! Imagine if you live in these areas, free from all the hastle and bad news, no worries, no fight, no armies, no taliban, no killing, no atrocities, just you and your family, what a peace of mind and lovely life would it be.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pkpatriotic



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pkpatriotic



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mehru

*A Waterfall on the way to Noori Lake*





*Dharam Sar Lake, Kaghan Valley*





*Gattian Lake, Azad Kashmir*





*Sangar Lake, Kaghan Valley*





*Surkhail Lake, Sat-Sar-Mala Kaghan Valley
*




*A view of Lalazar, Kaghan Valley*





*Kaghan Valley*





*Mukhlaian Village, Kaghan Valley*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mehru

*A Stream in Sharan*





*Moonlight, Sheosar Lake, Deosai*





*A Misty Evening at Noori Lake*





*Frozen SambakSar Lake *





*Jalkhad Valley*





*Shogran Plateau & Makra Peak*





*Seral Valley*





*Autumn in Manur Valley*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mehru

*Batogah Lake*





*Murree Sunset*





*River Kunhar, Kaghan Valley*





*A Mountain Meadow in Upper Swat*





*Shyok River near Khaplu*





*Winter Scene, Thandiani*





*Utror River, Swat*

*Well you guys must have seen many images of Kalash girls but never this one.*





*Kalash Girl . . . "I'll shoot you, if you shoot me"*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nForce

@ mehru ....

I can see names only.Arent these supposed to be pictures???Or maybe there is something wrong with my connection.


----------



## mehru

nForce said:


> @ mehru ....
> 
> I can see names only.Arent these supposed to be pictures???Or maybe there is something wrong with my connection.



Reload your page. I can see pics.


----------



## mehru

*Reflections in a stream, Mingora*





*Lok Virsa building, Islamabad*





*A waterfall near Mukhlaian, Kaghan Valley*





*On Shingri Top, Kaghan Valley*





*On the way to Shingri*





*Sunrise at Nanga Parbat, Fairy Meadows*





*Reflections, Nanga Parbat*





*Hunza*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mehru

* Swat Valley*





*Hunza*






*Rakaposhi*





*Local man with his cows, Kaghan Valley*















*Murree*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz




----------



## khanz




----------



## Moin91

*Nanga Parbat Base Camp (all photos by Faisal.Saeed) *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz




----------



## khanz




----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz




----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pkpatriotic

*The Shangrila hotel resort*











*This is a cafe made from an aircraft that crashed in a Skardu valley:*


----------



## pkpatriotic




----------



## pkpatriotic




----------



## pkpatriotic

*Picture of GIK Institute from the Clock Tower*





*Central Library - GIK Institute*





*A panorama of GIKI in its most frequently viewed direction*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pkpatriotic

*Rawal Lake*





*Cedar Trees from Chitral Gol National Park, Pakistan*





*Scenery in a side valley near Kalam(pakistan)*





*Abandoned House*










*Beutiful & Snowy Chitral*





*Malka- Parbat covered with cloud*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pkpatriotic

*Ansoo lake*















*Sea View Karachi*


----------



## pkpatriotic

*Mosque in Karachi...*












*Lahore.........
Shalamar Bagh* 










*Punjab University, Lahore*


----------



## pkpatriotic

*Lahore Museum...*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pkpatriotic

*Pics of "Daryaa E Haro" Khanpur city*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pkpatriotic

*Sun rising at "Keenjhar lake",Thatta*





*Nanga Parbat*





*Saif ul malook*










*Lalusar lake*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pkpatriotic



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pkpatriotic

*K-2*





*Crown of Neelum Valley*





*HUNZA*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pkpatriotic

_Dancing on the mountains: The Shandur Pass in Chitral Valley_





_Shandur: the highest polo ground in the world_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pkpatriotic

*Wild Grapes*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Skies

Flickr: Syed Xain's Photostream
Flickr: Raja Islam's Photostream
Flickr: Jamash's Photostream


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984

Sukkur and the River Indus, Sindh Province of Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanz




----------



## khanz




----------



## khanz




----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz




----------



## khanz




----------



## saadtn1

Great thread... lovely pictures. But it would be better if you guys post the source of pictures too. The photographer should be acknowledge for his work!


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bharat Muslim

Can everybody mention the dates when the photos were shot?


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WAQAS119

Great work Khan!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz

thx i'm glad atleast somebody's viewing !


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Moin91

Great Work Khanz. Thanks a lot for all of these Beautiful pictures...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz




----------



## khanz




----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz




----------



## khanz




----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RabzonKhan

*Saints and sinners!*





At least four people were killed and 13 were injured in a bomb blast outside the Sufi Farid Shakar Ganj shrine in Pak Pattan, some 200 kilometers (125 miles) west from Lahore.





It is estimated that there are over 300,000 pigeon fanciers in Lahore. Pigeon keeping in Pakistan dates back to the Mughal period.





Only in Pakistan. lol


----------



## RabzonKhan

An elderly woman crossing a road during the first rain of the winter season in Quetta. October 30, 2010





A concert in Karachi provides a ray of hope. The brainchild of Gumby who wanted to put something together to raise funds for the flood victims, the concert took only two to three weeks to put together. - Photo Courtesy: Ali Khurshid






Afghan refugees and Pakistanis gather around a roadside food vendor on the outskirts of Islamabad, Oct. 27, 2010. - Photo by AP.






Seven-year-old Shamsa stands outside her house in a village in Noor Pur Shahan, October 28, 2010. - Photo by Reuters.


----------



## mr42O

Silent observer said:


> simly dam. i have never been to simly dam before so i can not tell how much development is there but it is beautiful, isnt it?



thats not rawal dam

---------- Post added at 04:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:13 PM ----------




Silent observer said:


> this is said pur model village islamabad



No its not.


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aristocrat

very beautiful!!!!!!can we have more pics from cities also.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## oct605032048

spectacular beautiful country!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Omar1984

Mangla Dam

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984

Kanhatti gardens & waterfalls, Soon valley, District Khushaab, Punjab province of Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984

Pakistan military in Kakul, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Province of Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Omar1984

PC Bhurban, Murree, Punjab Province of Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RabzonKhan

ISLAMABAD: Students pose for a photograph during 31st convocation of COMSATS Institute of Information Technology. app


*For cat and dog lovers in Karachi, the cat and all-breed championship dog show, part of the DAWN Lifestyles Exhibition, was the place to be.*


----------



## AUz




----------



## Frankenstein

Rabzon said:


> An old man hoist national flag on his makeshift home which his patriotism with his country while living in this condition, Lahore.



*
Picture of the Day !!*

Nice work people, most of the time we only show the most beautiful and glamorous part of our countries, but you are doin a great job, I am enjoin more

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Frankenstein

mr42O said:


> thats not rawal dam



It is simily Dam, I have been there, It is close to an Army training place I guess, 

Simly Dam - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Frankenstein

This is the most beautiful picture of Nanga Parbat I have ever seen


----------



## Frankenstein

POLO FESTIVALS
















The world famous Shandur pass is a bout 3738 meter an above sea level and lies midway between Chitral and Gilgit. The distance from Chitral is 147 Km and Gilgit is about 211Km. These areas remains snow covered in winter and turn into the green heaven during summer season. There is a big lake in the area. The traditional polo tournament played between Chitral and Gilgit teams in the month of hot July. Foreign tourist and native came to see the festival. The first recorded polo tournament played at this ground was in 1936, since then every year in July a grand polo tournament takes place at Shandur pass.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RabzonKhan

KARACHI: The latest styles, trends, designs and fashions from Maria B, Republic, Nayna, Ali Xeeshan, Rano&#8217;s Heirlooms, Fahad Hussayn and Kamiar Rokni were displayed on Friday - the third day of Fashion Week 2 for Spring/Summer 2011 collections.
















CID office blast kills 20 in Karachi . Explosive-laden truck blows up inside department&#8217;s head office located in red zone. Police says incident reaction of arrest of terrorist affiliated with Lashkar-e-Jhangvi. November 12, 2010 






Okara, Punjab. Men waiting their turn to have a haircut at a street barber wait patiently.


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## RabzonKhan

ENTERING THE SHAH RUKN-E-ALAMS DARBAR
Shah Rukn-e-Alams Tomb, Multan, Punjab
The tomb of the Sufi saint Shah Rukn-e-Alam (The pillar of the world) was built between 1320 and 1324. Photographer: Mohammad Anwerzada






Clifton Beach, Karachi, Sindh
A camel ride by the deceptively calm waters of the Arabian Sea is one of the main recreational activities for visitors to Cliftons famous beach strip  Sea View.






Pakistan Fashion Week 2, Karachi, Sindh
A model prepares for the ramp at Pakistan Fashion Week 2. Held in Karachi in March 2010, the event showcased local and international designers and was covered in the international media including New York Fashion, The Independent, The Telegraph, Time as well as CNN and the BBC. Photography by: Malika






St. Patricks Cathedral stands tall and majestic in the night. The Cathedral was consecrated in April 1881. It was built in the Gothic style and designed by three members of the Society of Jesus: Father Wagner, Brother Kluver and Brother Lau.
Photographer: Tahir Jamal


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Omar1984

BIG SISTER&#8217;S BABY BROTHER 
Taubat, Neelum Valley, Azad Jammu & Kashmir 
A young girl from Taubat carries her baby brother as she walks back to her hometown, Taubat in the Neelum Valley. The Neelum Valley is a 200 kilometre long valley and runs along the Neelum River (known as Kishanganga pre-Partition). It is considered to be the most picturesque of Kashmir&#8217;s valleys and is famous for its scenic beauty, fir forests and waterfalls.
Photographer: Tapu Javeri 








MOUNTAIN FISHERMAN
Chitral District, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa
A local man throws a net into the glistening waters of the Chitral River, which is well known for trout fishing. Chitral, which is located at an altitude of 1,100 metres, lies at the foot of Tirich Mir Mountain, the highest peak of the Hindu Kush range (7,708 metres). For six months the district is snowbound. Chitral is home to the elusive snow leopards.
Photographer: Sharjeel Ahmed








RIDING INTO THE SUNSET
Kanjwani, Punjab 
These tent peggers with lances aloft ride away after a day in the arena. Tent pegging is a popular equestrian sport in Pakistan. A rider, carrying a lance or sword, attempts to pull out a peg screwed into the ground. He wins four points if he is able to carry the peg for a distance of three metres. If the peg drops before, he only wins points. If he is unable to pull the peg, he is dropped from the game.
Photographer: Umair Ghani

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## muse

The federal government and the provincial governments should really change their focus from attracting tourists from abroad to developing and catering to, internal tourists -- I think more people travel to Dubai and Europe than they do to all these beautiful wonders inside Pakistan, with our own peoples.

thanks for the excellent pics - really good job.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

Some pictures, i took my self while visiting the northern areas of Pakistan. 

Mouwden Jheel or lake, felt like Jurassic environment.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Windjammer

One of my best shots, river Swat heading into Kalam Valley.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mehru

khanz said:


> thx i'm glad atleast somebody's viewing !



Great pics Khanz! Never stop posting them. No matter if anyone else views them or not, I will always view them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mehru

*Gattian lake*






*Ratti Gali lake*











*Saiful Maluk lake*






*Lulusar lake*






*Kachura lake*






*Seral lake*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mehru

*NEELUM VALLEY*







*A Waterfall on the way to Noori Lake*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mehru

*KASHMIR*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mehru

*KASHMIR*






*Purbinar Valley 
*





*Kaghan valley*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mehru

*Bahawalpur*

Bahawalpur (Punjabi/Urdu: &#1576;&#1729;&#1575;&#1608;&#1604;&#1662;&#1608;&#1585, located in the province of Punjab, is the twelfth largest city in Pakistan. The city was once the capital of the former princely state of Bahawalpur. The city was home to various Nawabs (rulers) and counted as part of the Rajputana states (now Rajasthan, India). The city is known for its famous palaces such as the Noor Mahal, Sadiq Ghar Palace, and Darbar Mahal, as well as the ancient fort of Derawar in the Cholistan Desert bordering India.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jerichos

Beautiful!

Pakistan's image must be resfreshed

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mehru

*Jhelum*

*Jhelum is a city on the right bank of the Jhelum River, in the district of the same name in the north of Punjab province, Pakistan. Jhelum is known for providing a large number of soldiers to the British and later to the Pakistan armed forces due to which it is also known as city of soldiers or land of martyrs and warriors. Jhelum is a few miles upstream from the site of the Battle of the Hydaspes between the armies of Alexander the Great and Raja Porus. A city called Bucephala was founded nearby to commemorate the death of Alexander's horse, Bucephalus. Other notable sites nearby include the 16th century Rohtas Fort, the Tilla Jogian complex of ancient temples, and the 16th-century Grand Trunk Road which passes through the city.*


----------



## mehru

*Jhelum*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mehru

*Deosai plains*
















*Chitral*











*Neelum valley*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mehru

*HUNZA*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mehru

*SHOGRAN*






*Neelum valley*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kambojaric

Such a beautiful colour the water has, so clear and clean

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984

*BEAUTIFUL PAKISTAN*


----------



## khanz




----------



## Last Hope

*I L O V E I T *


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz




----------



## khanz




----------



## khanz




----------



## TrMhMt

Amazing pictures !! I really liked style of trucks ...  why are they colorful like that? 

And i have one question. Can you give us some info(little info below of them) about pics that you have posted? Where are they located ? Islamabad, Karachi, Lahore etc? I saw a few magnificent mosques but i dont know where are they located !! 

It will be useful for people (like me) who are going to visit Pakistan !! And thanks for these beautiful pictures !!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## THE MASK

khanz said:


>



The Great Sphinx of Giza look alike


----------



## Rajput Warrior

TrMhMt said:


> Amazing pictures *!! I really liked style of trucks ...  why are they colorful like that? *



Culture.... of truckers.



> And i have one question. Can you give us some info(little info below of them) about pics that you have posted? Where are they located ? Islamabad, Karachi, Lahore etc? I saw a few magnificent mosques but i dont know where are they located !!
> 
> It will be useful for people (like me) who are going to visit Pakistan !! And thanks for these beautiful pictures !!



Plz post the pics your talkin abt so tht we could identify them.


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## eastwatch

khanz said:


>



Pakistan north and north-west are very beautiful. Send more pictures for us to see and enjoy. Before 1971 it was a dream for us in the east to see all these places. I went to and saw only Karachi. But, before going to northern places I had to come back. Now, it has become a foreign country to us.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## khanz

eastwatch said:


> Pakistan north and north-west are very beautiful. Send more pictures for us to see and enjoy. Before 1971 it was a dream for us in the east to see all these places. I went to and saw only Karachi. But, before going to northern places I had to come back. Now, it has become a foreign country to us.



thx i'm glad atleast somebody is seeing them this thread hardly gets any participation it goes ages without any comments other than me posting pics i have posted thousands of epic pics of pakistan which have gone unviewed  nonetheless i will still keep posting anyway stay tuned for more.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## khanz

YouTube - Beautiful Pakistan -Sohni Dharti

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## glitteringstar

Who told you nobody visits this topic....I am a regular visitor here. Please post some more awesome pictures. They are lovely and i really enjoyed seeing them


----------



## Karachiite

Great pics, I agree this thread and the other pictures of Pakistani cities threads hardly get any comments.


----------



## ghazi52

Great pictures. Keep coming.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## glitteringstar

Kaghan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## glitteringstar

Skardu


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nightcrawler

Hope you already had listened this in news this happened in my nearby vicinity at FAISALABAD




I am an eyewitness to it; problem is they charged me 20rps to take a shot


----------



## Omar1984

khanz said:


>




Amazing. Looks better than Switzerland.

PAKISTAN ZINDABAD


----------



## DesiGuy

nice pics.....keep posting everyone.


----------



## Fasih Khan

*Self Deleted*


----------



## Fasih Khan

*
Pakistan, My Love. 


God Bless My Pakistan (The Land Of Pure). Ameen.*


----------



## Omar1984

Naran







Jhelum







Islamabad







Murree

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Fasih Khan

*Mahabat khan Masjid: Work of Utter Beauty
*






Mahabat Khan Masjid the largest mosque of Peshawar is located in the old city of Peshawar known as ander shehr(inner city). Built in seventeenth Century it is named after Mahabat Khan Mirza Lerharsib who twice governed Peshawar under Shah Jahan and Aurangzeb time period. The exact date of the completion of this masjid is not clear as there are three years marked for its completion that are (1627, 1630 & 1670 AD) . But 1670 is said to be more as masjid completion date than the other two .

It is also said that Mahabat khan masjid was completely destroyed in the great fire of june 1898 which raged through Bazzar.It was renovated in 20th century and is now a remarkable example of mughal architecture with elements like fluted domes and courtyards.

---------- Post added at 10:49 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:48 AM ----------

Mahabat khan Masjid: Work of Utter Beauty | Wateen Infotainment Portal


----------



## Karachiite

South Pakistan is just as beautiful as the North. 

Makran Coastal Area, Balochistan















Karoonjhar Range, Sindh





Nangar Parkar, Sindh





Keenjhar Lake,Sindh

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

YouTube - Pakistan we never knew (Adventure Pakistan)


----------



## Omar1984

A few pictures of Azad Jammu & Kashmir

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RabzonKhan

Civil society rallies against Qadris supporters 

LAHORE: The Joint Action Committee for Peoples Rights on Saturday organised a rally outside the Quaid-e-Azam Library to protest against the mindset of a section of society, which was treating Punjab Governor Salmaan Taseers killer as a hero.

The civil society activists belonging to the federation of 33 social organisations participated in the Rally Against Fear with the theme Take your country back! Do not be silenced by fear! And raise your voices for justice.

The participants included PPP Senator Abida Hussain, Shehrbano Taseer, former NCA dean Nazish Attahullah, Saleema Hashmi, Tahira Syed, Beachonhouse National University Dean Dr Mehdi Hassan, Punjab University English Department Chairperson Prof Dr Shaista Sonnu Sirajuddin, Sajida Vandal, Pervaiz Saleha, Bushra Aetizaz and Abida Syed. *Read more*






*Islamabad | Enlightened*


----------



## Fasih Khan

*Beauty Of My People's Hearts ... My Official Email.*

*Pakistan Indeed is Beautiful. Mash' Allah.*

Assalamu Alaikum,

Dear All,

FSA Team is raising funds for the wedding of a girl from a deserving family. 

What we did with the funds raised in the month of Dec-10 is mentioned below.

For treatment of a kid affected by an accident  Rs. 5,000

Food pack for a deserving family Rs. 2,500

Two Students to pay their school fee Rs. 2,000

For supporting a deserving family to start shop Rs. 7,000

--------------------
Rs. 16,500

Hope to have the receive funds from your side soon, as always &#61514;

Stay Happy and Blessed,

Assalamu Alaikum

Best Regards,

ABC | ERP Executive -XYZ


----------



## aks18

Lake dudipatsar Kaghan valley 










Malika parbat ( Queen of mountains ) it is the tallest mountain in kaghan valley







view of lake saif ul malook from the base camp of malika parbat 










Lake saif ul malook kaghan vallley

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## roadrunner

natural evolution at its finest


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RabzonKhan

*Critical thinking  another national deficit?*












ISLAMABAD: Civil society members, human rights activists and people from different walks of life chant slogans for promotion of peace, tolerance and religious harmony at Kohsar Market, F-6/3. (R) Women light up candles in memory of (late) Punjab governor Salmaan Taseer at the place where he was martyred. shabbir hussain






Pakistani civil society activists shout slogans and hold placards during a protest in Lahore on January 8, 2011, against the killing of late Punjab Governer Salman Taseer.  Photos by Reuters and AFP

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## krash

I, alhumdulillah, have had the opportunity to travel our north many times. I have some pictures, which quite literally knock the senses right out of you, that I took myself and would love to share them here with you people. Could someone please be kind enough to tell me how?....
Thanking you in advance 

ps: there is no place more beautiful than my beautiful Pakistan.


----------



## khanz

just use imageshack or photobucket and post the links

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RabzonKhan

A Pakistani girl laughs with another while carrying wood over her head.- AP Photo






Pakistani girl Aysha Gulfeyaz, 3, drinks water from a hand pump. - AP Photo






Afghan refugee girl Zeenat Selab, 4, walks in a slum in Islamabad.- AP Photo






Civil society activists hold lighted candles as they march in tribute.  Photo by AFP.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## farhan_9909

the best thread in the whole forum..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## krash

nightcrawler said:


> Hope you already had listened this in news this happened in my nearby vicinity at FAISALABAD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am an eyewitness to it; problem is they charged me 20rps to take a shot



sir cant see your picture


----------



## krash

I went to a trekk to Barrah Broq (4300 meters) this december. These are some of the pics I took there:





Masherbrum (K1) 7821 meters. It is 22nd highest mountain in the world and the 11th highest in Pakistan:










Barrah Broq(4300 meters):





















All these pics were taken from a very average camera which did not do justice to what I saw with my eyes. 

ps:These are very few of the pics i took. Will be uploading more and from other trips aswell inshAllah.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Im thinking of joinin some mountaineering club.....wanna climb K-2 one day!

Anybdy got some info abt tht kinda stuff?


----------



## krash

People around the world dream of coming here......
http://www.dirjournal.com/info/ten-of-the-most-beautiful-places-of-the-world/
http://www.dirjournal.com/info/most-beautiful-places-of-the-world-part-2/


----------



## krash

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> Im thinking of joinin some mountaineering club.....wanna climb K-2 one day!
> 
> Anybdy got some info abt tht kinda stuff?



I usually either go with my university's adventure society, Adventure foundation of Pakistan or by hiring personal guides and porters. Its really not that difficult to have such things arranged. The guides can even give you a 'Complete package deal' meaning all you'll have to do is show up (and pay them of course ) and they'll already have arranged everything else. I dont know about climbing K-2 but I'v promised my self that I will go to Concordia soon inshAllah! But be warned there is nothing more addictive than our north and once your hooked there's no turning back and you'll also be called names like 'mountain boy' etc  im a prime example of that.  I love my country!

ps: If you need any info Im your guy.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Krash doesnt one need some sort of training or somethin to climb these peaks? plus wats the overall cost of such an adventure?


----------



## krash

mehru said:


> *HUNZA*


 
The first four pics are of Lower Kachura or Shangrila Lake (You can see the Shangrila lodge in the pics) Its about 1-2 hours ride away from Skardu. Realy beautiful place!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## krash

khanz said:


>



Sir could you please tell me the name of this mountain?



TrMhMt said:


> Amazing pictures !! I really liked style of trucks ...  why are they colorful like that?


Its a trucking culture here to color the trucks like this. The truckers decorate their trucks in what ever way they can.



TrMhMt said:


> It will be useful for people (like me) who are going to visit Pakistan !! And thanks for these beautiful pictures !!



Do come sir you have un-imagined beauty waiting for you here, still untouched by man.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Tht mountain is really magnificent.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## krash

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> Krash doesnt one need some sort of training or somethin to climb these peaks? plus wats the overall cost of such an adventure?



Sir it absolutely does. Iv attempted Sling peak (5700meters) and Hom Broq peak (5900 meters). Both the times I was unsuccessful. The first time by 200 meters and the second time by about 900 meters. It was by far the most difficult thing I have ever attempted. I had trekked upto 4500+ meters 6 times before (supposedly an extensive experience) but going further than that is unbelievably difficult. Above 4000 meters something as simple a task as breathing becomes impossible. You cant even process your thoughts at around 5000 meters. 

Now if we compare them with the 7000 meter peaks let alone K-2 (8611 meters) they are mere dwarves. The difficulty of the climb increases exponentially with each vertical meter. Climbing serious mountains takes years and years of training. Specially the ones we've got in our backyard. The peaks here rise more precipitously than anywhere else in the world (acclaimed by all the well known mountaineers out there). These mountains cannot be climbed by mere mortals.

But that said trust me you can still do *allot* without putting your life at peril. You can go trekking to more places than one can count, literally! The sadist thing is that our own people dont know about these places and instead they spend allot more money going to Switzerland etc. I guarantee you we have tons more than Switzerland has.

And sir the costs wary, majorly, with each and every trip. It all depends on where your going, what time of the year you are going, what you are going to do, how many people are going, who is your guide and how good are your negotiating skills  But just to give you an example my university's adventure society took 13 of us (20 were supposed to go) to Barrah Broq (4300 meters) right up the mountain behind Barrah village (about a 4-5 hours drive from Skardu) on an 8 day trip this december. It cost us 15000 per person (exclusive of the expenditure on the gear and clothes). Each porter was payed Rs.500 per day and the guides were payed around Rs.1000. We had 10 porters and two guides for 5 days. But, again, this is a specific example.


----------



## krash

More from Barrah Broq:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## krash

Pakistani Nationalist I also forgot to tell you that last year I went to AHAS (army high altitude school) Rattu and the colonel there told us that they were soon going to start different courses their for civilians which included mountaineering, skiing, trekking, etc. And the cost too I remember was extremely low. I remember him telling me that the mountaineering course would be of arround 10-15 days in which they would train you and then take you up till 6000 meters! I'll inform here when ever these courses start.


----------



## Durrak

YouTube - Beautiful Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Durrak




----------



## Durrak



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RabzonKhan

*The thin line dividing Pakistan*






Pictured on top  People stand next to burning tyres holding banners and chanting slogans during a protest in support of Mumtaz Qadri, alleged killer of Punjab governor Salman Taseer, in Islamabad, Pakistan, Monday, Jan. 10, 2011.Pictured above  Christians gather in a Cathedral in Lahore on January 9, 2011, for special prayers for the late Punjab Governer Salman Taseer.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

No problem il get info abt it........anyways thanks.


----------



## RabzonKhan

ISLAMABAD: Jan19  Prime Minister Syed Yousaf Raza Gilani, Federal Minister for Education & Information Technology Sardar Assef Ahmad Ali and others posing for a group photo during a ceremony organized by PTA to *celebrate 100 Million Mobile Subscriptions in Pakistan.*





U.S. Ambassador Cameron P. Munter, accompanied by his wife, Dr. Marilyn Wyatt, visited the Eidgah Shareef Shrine in Ralwalpindi and met with Pir Naqeeb ur Rehman, the Custodian of the Shrine. During their meeting, Ambassador Munter expressed appreciation for the messages of peace, harmony, and tolerance.





ISLAMABAD: Women taking keen interest in the pieces of art displayed during the press preview of an exhibition at Nomad Art Gallery.





PESHAWAR: January 19 - A person who sustained injuries after bomb blast at Nothia Jadeed being treated at Lady Reading Hospital.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RabzonKhan

Students cheer for their team during a netball match of Inter Collegiate Girls Netball Championship organised by the Lahore Board at the Queen Marry College. daily times






ISLAMABAD: Argentinean Ambassador Rodolfo J Martin visits National Martyrs Monument at Police Lines Headquarters to lay floral wreath as tribute to the martyred souls. app





The teams from the mountainous regions of Chitral and Gilgit meet annually to claim the crown of the King of the Games. The venue is the Shandur Pass; a beautiful natural stadium amidst the snowy peaks of the rugged mountains.






Lahore: A gridlock on the Canal Bank Road on Monday. daily times


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RabzonKhan

*The annual Urs of Data Ganj Bakhsh*






Devotees light candles at the shrine of Sufi Saint Data Ganj Bakhsh in Lahore.  AFP











A devotee dances outisde the shrine of Sufi Saint Data Ganj Bakhsh in Lahore on January 23, 2011. The three-day celebrations of 967th festival of Hazrat Ali Bin Usman popularly known as Data Gunj Bakhsh started with traditional zeal with 'chaddar' laying ceremony at the shrine after the after noon prayers.  AFP






A boy and a family of buffalo enjoy the waters of the Indus River near the town of Kotri in southern Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Safriz

I wonder if he is trying ti find a brain in there? Looks disappointed though


----------



## RabzonKhan

*Dreaming of Bombay in Karachi.* 

The musical Bombay Dreams opened this week in a riot of lights and color on January 27 in Karachi.

The play  that will run till February 20  is directed by Shah Sharahbeel who previously produced versions of Moulin Rouge and Phantom of the Opera. It is a local rendition of an Andrew Loyd Webber production that opened in 2002 and ran for two years in London, followed by a Broadway production in 2004.
















A Hindu woman arranges earthern lamps near to Hindu Goddesses to celebrate Diwali the festival of lights, at her home in Lahore, Pakistan on Saturday, Oct. 17, 2009. Hindus living in Pakistan are celebrating Diwali where people decorate their homes with light.  AP Photo






Lahore. kulfi wala (Ice Cream Man)


----------



## RabzonKhan

*Images from the second and third day of the Islamabad Fashion Week where some 90 models, mostly newcomers, are participating in the four-day event which aims to promote Pakistans textile industry.  AFP photos*





A creation by Pakistani designer Rehana Saigol.





A creation by Pakistani designer Rehana Saigol.





A creation by Pakistani designer Rehana Saigol.







Supporters of the religious and political party Jamaat-e-Islami hold a banner that reads Pakistani Demand to Hang Raymond Davis Immediately while praying during a protest rally in Karachi January 30, 2011.  Reuters

*The bad and ugly side of pakistan!*

Yeah right, without due processes, lets hang him.


----------



## RabzonKhan

Murree, 1910 






Murree.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Pukhtoon

*SWAT* through my eyes

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pukhtoon

ARMY picz Coming Soon !!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RabzonKhan

MURREE: Snow caps buildings in Murree on Monday. online






Karachi: A girl shouts slogans while holding a defaced poster of Egyptian President Hosni Mubarak during a rally in support of Egyptian anti-Mubarak protesters on Sunday. ap






Lahore: Newly graduated Rescue 1122 officers parade during their passing out ceremony on Monday. online






Lahore: People enjoy boating at a lake in the Racecource Park as sun sets, on Sunday. iqtidar zaidi


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mehru

khanz said:


> thx i'm glad atleast somebody is seeing them this thread hardly gets any participation it goes ages without any comments other than me posting pics i have posted thousands of epic pics of pakistan which have gone unviewed  nonetheless i will still keep posting anyway stay tuned for more.


 
No Khanz. You will always have one viewer and that is me.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mehru

More than green areas, i love Pakistan glaciers. Green ice and clear reflecting water. It's a totally different world.





*K-2 glacier*






*Great Abruzzi glacier*






*Passu Glacier*






*Baltoro Glacier*






*Glacier wall*






*Concordia*






*Batura glacier*






*Biafo glacier*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## F86 Saber

I would say instead of posting pictures anyone can google, users should try to post pictures taken by themselves. I believe most of us must have visited Islamabad and Muree at least and I for one am more interested in capturing natural beauty instead of taking pictures of people. So i'll start posting from tomorrow inshaAllah and i would like people to chip in.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mehru

F86 Saber said:


> I would say instead of posting pictures anyone can google, users should try to post pictures taken by themselves. I believe most of us must have visited Islamabad and Muree at least and I for one am more interested in capturing natural beauty instead of taking pictures of people. So i'll start posting from tomorrow inshaAllah and i would like people to chip in.


 
You are right but it's not easy to go all such places. Besides they are present all over the internet and here you can view all of them in at one place. Frankly i came to know about many of these places after viewing this thread. So in a sense it is a good introductory thread for even Pakistanis. 

However your idea is not bad. Looking forward to you input.


----------



## Karachiite

*World's Largest Mud Volcano in Hingol National Park, Balochistan[/B



*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RabzonKhan

mehru said:


> You are right but it's not easy to go all such places. Besides they are present all over the internet and here you can view all of them in at one place. Frankly i came to know about many of these places after viewing this thread. So in a sense it is a good introductory thread for even Pakistanis.
> 
> However your idea is not bad. Looking forward to you input.


Ditto. ....


----------



## RabzonKhan

A Punjab University student sets himself on fire during a protest on Wednesday. inp






ISLAMABAD: Passengers waiting at Benazir Bhutto International Airport as flights are delayed due to PIA Air League holding protest demonstration in favour of their demands. app






Village life in Pakistan


----------



## Major Sahab

Long Live Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Karachiite

Chotiari Reservoir in Sindh





Northern Areas


----------



## RabzonKhan

*Thousands of devotees attended a two-day festival at the shrine of the Sufi saint Mian Mir Sahib during his 387th death anniversary in Lahore on February 11, 2011.*






Pilgrims light mud lamps during the 387th annual urs of Sufi saint Hazrat Mian Mir in Lahore on 11 February, 2011.  Online photo





A Pakistani devotee of famous fifteenth century Sufi saint Mian Mir, performs a ritual dance.  Photo by AP





Pakistani Muslim devotees light candles and oil lamps.  Photo by AFP





Lahore; Artists perform during a ceremony to mark the 100th birthday of legendary poet Faiz Ahmad Faiz at the Bagh-e-Jinnah on Sunday. online


----------



## F86 Saber

Poonch River---AJK





Neelam Valley


----------



## F86 Saber

All of these pictures have been taken by me and are of surrounding areas of Muree

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rohailmalhi

Its a a video song abt Gilgit Baltistan .Enjoy the Heaven on the Earth.


----------



## khanz

]

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Karachiite

Great pics.


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz




----------



## Rana4pak

wonderfull thread thumbs up man to


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TOPGUN

MASHALLAH & SUBHANALLAH our country is so beautyful we love you Pakistan & always will


----------



## REHAN NIAZI FALCON

MASHA ALLAH , SUBHAN ALLAH,,,,,,,,,,
may ALLAH keep PAKISTAN in HIS blessings . aameeeen


----------



## khanz




----------



## A1Kaid

^ It's not like most Pakistanis ever get to see that. Unless they actually live in the NA's. Though these areas do attract foreign tourist and some Pakistanis living abroad. I'm going to have to make a trip to the NA's of Pakistan.


----------



## A1Kaid

Pakistan should build a new modern city in the NA. It could be the capital of the NAs.


----------



## Karachiite



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz

come on guys i have been saying saying this thread is neglected for a while now and it's finally happened.......considering this is a pakistani forum we just got owned i can't believe the indian picture thread just got more views than this one 
seriously pakistanis this is a beautiful pakistan thread why is so inactive other than me and few posts even then very few and far in-between ? don't you wanna "big up" your country surely you can do better ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Rafi

And then indian's ask why they are hated lol. 

And I wish to commend Khanz and other posters for this beautiful thread, sometimes we travel miles to see something, that we have in our own home.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanz

lets get back on track....

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Stealth_fighter

U CAN FIND VERY BEAUTIFULL AND EVEN THE OLD (18TH CENTURY) PICTURES ASWELL
Pakistan Vintage Photos « THE PEOPLE OF PAKISTAN

Wilderness of Glacier & Snow Lake | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

---------- Post added at 01:32 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:32 AM ----------

U CAN FIND VERY BEAUTIFULL AND EVEN THE OLD (18TH CENTURY) PICTURES ASWELL
Pakistan Vintage Photos « THE PEOPLE OF PAKISTAN

Wilderness of Glacier & Snow Lake | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rana4pak



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## glitteringstar

Neelum Valley Pics

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mirza Jatt

nice pics guys..I regularly vistited this thread, but then suddenly it disappeared....keep the pics coming.


----------



## glitteringstar

Neelum valley continued...


----------



## glitteringstar

Neelum valley...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## glitteringstar



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## glitteringstar




----------



## glitteringstar



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## glitteringstar

Ratti Gali Lake, AJK


----------



## glitteringstar

Kumrat valley, Dir

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## glitteringstar

Leepa Valley, AJK


----------



## glitteringstar

Leepa Valley AJK

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## @nline

Mera sohna des Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## glitteringstar

Sialkot (The Mountains are from Pir Panjal ranges)




Another picture of the nearby location

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hindukush

subhan'Allah, the best of Central Asia is without a doubt in Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz

^ u mean south asia


----------



## mehru

*TAXILA*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mehru




----------



## mehru

*More pics of Taxila*


----------



## mehru

*CHINIOT* is a city in the Punjab province of Pakistan. It is located on left bank of the Chenab River on the Sargodha to Faisalabad road. The population of Chiniot is estimated to be 1.5 million. Chiniot is on the bank of River Chenab, and is famous for its furniture industry, which it also exports. Its labour force is specially skilled in woodwork.Antiquity is the first message of the town. And, international quality furniture &#8220;made in Chiniot&#8221; is collectors delight with potentials for marketing all over the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mehru

*More pics of Chiniot
*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz

what still nobody posting beautiful pics even on pakistan day ? awwww c'mon !!!!!!


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bling bling

lovely country...greetings from maghreb,libya


----------



## RabzonKhan

*Sacred lights*







Devotees light oil lamps around a fireplace on the first day of the Urs of saint Madhu Lal Hussain. daily times






People gather in front of the Parliament House during Earth Hour on Saturday. Lights were turned off around the world for Earth Hour to stress the need to save energy, show concern over global warming and preserve environment for a better future. afp






Pakistan to seek Interpol help to arrest Musharraf.


----------



## mehru

*Attock*

*Attock District is a district in the north-west Punjab Province of Pakistan. The district was created in April 1904 by the merger of Talagang Tehsil in the Jhelum District with the Pindigheb, Fatehjang and Attock tehsils from Rawalpindi District of the Punjab province of British India. Attock District is a place of great historic significance. Alexander the Great of Macedonia passed through it as did the first Mughal, Babar, and the various Afghan Sultans before him. Dhullian is a village in Pindigheb Tehsil. This village has important resources namely oil and gas. It has been providing oil since the 1930s.*


----------



## mehru

Attock


----------



## mehru

*Forts of Pakistan*





*Altit Fort*











*Baltit fort*






*Bala Hisar*











*Pharwala Fort*











*Ramkot-Fort*


----------



## aks18

amazing documentry by BBC on pakistan's greta mountain ranges must watch it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aks18

i have seen whole thread most of the pics are without name kindly mention names of places


----------



## mehru

*Forts of Pakistan*










*Ranikot Fort*






*Rawat Fort*






*Rohtas Fort*






*Skardu Fort*






*Attock fort*






*Derawar Fort*





*Lahore Fort*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mehru

*Forts of Pakistan*





*Muzaffarabad Fort*






*Bhagsar*






*Khangah Lahore Fort*






*Kot-Diji Fort*






*Pharwala Fort*






*Qasim fort*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mehru

*Forts of Pakistan*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mehru



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mehru

*Passu*

*Passu is a small village on the Karakoram Highway, beside the Hunza River, some 15 kilometers from Gulmit, the Tehsil Headquarter of Gojal in the Gilgit-Baltistan region of Pakistan, and about 150 km upriver from Gilgit.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mehru

*Passu*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mehru

*Sangla Hill*






*Chaukundi Tombs*






*Monument at fatima jinnah park*











*Badshahi Masjid At Night*











*Tollinton Market, Mall Road, Lahore*


----------



## mehru

*Passu Cones*





*Aewan-e-Auqaf - Mall Road, Lahore*





*Gym Khana in Lawrence Garden, Lahore*





*Lahore*


----------



## Stealth_fighter

bloody nice pictures man...u guys should focus on tourism sector & attracting foreign tourist..trust me u gonna earn a lot hard cash

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

A beautiful paradise. 

More Chinese tourists should visit there.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## glitteringstar

Sialkot,Pakistan








Kaghan,Pakistan





Noteictures collected from different online sources.


----------



## glitteringstar

Note: pictures collected from different online sources.


----------



## PakistaniPacifist

Brilliant work Khan and Mehru you guys don't disappoint and constantly put up pictures to amaze us all. Props to you guys.



Stealth_fighter said:


> bloody nice pictures man...u guys should focus on tourism sector & attracting foreign tourist..trust me u gonna earn a lot hard cash



Pakistan needs to sort out it's security concern then i'm certain we will have a steady flow of tourist especially to these region as they are still extremely peaceful unlike the rest of Pakistan. 



ChineseTiger1986 said:


> A beautiful paradise.
> 
> More Chinese tourists should visit there.



As China economy continues to prosper and the people become more wealthier i'm certain we will see this happen and many villagers i know from the North informed me on my last visit that they have a great deal Chinese people visit the Northern towns, Pakistan is proud to host Chinese people and any other nationality bar Indians. 

I just wished we had a competant government so people all around could see the great beauty this country contains within it, Pakistanis are probably the greatest host anyone could wish for as our people are known for their hospitality when welcoming guests. We have a great deal to offer the world and it's about time the people demand their rights so they can showcase their talents and attributes to the rest of the world.


----------



## Watani

Jeez guys atleast mention alertness for weak hearted ones because mine stopped beating for a while!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RabzonKhan




----------



## khanz




----------



## aks18

yar plzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz its my request to mention the names of places in pics


----------



## aks18

*Sangla Hill*


is was born in sangla hill city named by bristisher its near faisalabad this hill is really important as a historic point of view also alexander the great stayed on the top of hill when he visited this area in his times .....


It is an historic town located at a height of 313m from sea level[1]. The town has some very old buildings belonging to Hindu people who left them in place during the partition of 1947. A Hindu temple is still visible at the side of Salarwala Sangla Hill road just outside the main city. The chief feature and logical reason for the name of the town is a hill. The magnificent peak of this hill is visible from five miles. 

The whole city is built around the Main bazaar and the Committee bazaar which lie at the heart of the city and act as the economic center of the city. All the shops and markets are situated here and this also acts as the primary source of income.
*There are several stories about Alexander the Great visiting the hill, spending almost a year at the peak, and liking it. At that time the hill was a massive one.* Some hills were also in chak no 46 chatha. But now they have almost vanished. It is strange due to the presence of a lonely hill in it. These hills are strange because the land almost within 100 km does not contain any hill and is a perfect plain.
The city is 20 km south-west of Shahkot and 35 km North West of Sheikhupura.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

aks18 said:


> *Sangla Hill*
> 
> 
> is was born in sangla hill city named by bristisher its near faisalabad this hill is really important as a historic point of view also alexander the great stayed on the top of hill when he visited this area in his times .....
> 
> 
> It is an historic town located at a height of 313m from sea level[1]. The town has some very old buildings belonging to Hindu people who left them in place during the partition of 1947. A Hindu temple is still visible at the side of Salarwala Sangla Hill road just outside the main city. The chief feature and logical reason for the name of the town is a hill. The magnificent peak of this hill is visible from five miles.
> 
> The whole city is built around the Main bazaar and the Committee bazaar which lie at the heart of the city and act as the economic center of the city. All the shops and markets are situated here and this also acts as the primary source of income.
> *There are several stories about Alexander the Great visiting the hill, spending almost a year at the peak, and liking it. At that time the hill was a massive one.* Some hills were also in chak no 46 chatha. But now they have almost vanished. It is strange due to the presence of a lonely hill in it. These hills are strange because the land almost within 100 km does not contain any hill and is a perfect plain.
> The city is 20 km south-west of Shahkot and 35 km North West of Sheikhupura.


 
I saw this place when i was a kid.....It looked massive....... wat has happened to it?


----------



## aks18

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> I saw this place when i was a kid.....It looked massive....... wat has happened to it?


 
this hill was spreaded on sum kms but govt cutted it and used stones in making of roads etc but in 90s govt made this hill station as park now there is not cutting etc going on from 90s but the size of hill is much lower then before


----------



## aks18

*Mullah ki Basti*






dudipatsar lake, kaghan valley





Balakot , kaghan valley






Naran valley






Naran valley






Naran valley






Lalazar ,kaghan valley

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GhulamRasool

WOw good pic sir. Never knew this face of pakistan


----------



## aks18

Lalazar , kaghan 







Lalazar , kaghan 





Jungle mungle , mansehra






Jungle mungle , mansehra 






River rafting in naraan valley






Baby Saral lake , kaghan






Batakundi , kaghan valley





Batakundi , kaghan valley

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aks18

*Sharan - Hidden Beauty of Kaghan Valley*

A jeep road leads to Sharan from Paras (on Kaghan Road). It is about 16 km away from the town of Paras. Sharan is a beautiful place in middle of Manshi forest. There's a youth hostel and forest rest house.

When you are going to Naran from Balakot. As soon as you reach the town of Paras, there's a jeep road going on left side which leads to Sharan. When you catch that road, first you will have to cross the river kunhar over a bridge and then continue to go ahead on the road.







here is the bridge and the road leading towards Sharan , very few people know about this valley , it got wal nut forest in it  hope to visit this summer






jeep track and forest






jeep track






forest in sharaan










view of Musa Ka Musallah from shaaran



As soon as you reach Sharan, you will fall in love with this place (if you are nature and adventure loving). It is ideal place for trekking and exploring the forest. You can hear lots of birds but will rarely see them because they are hidden in trees and usually in more deeper forest.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RabzonKhan

Cameron seeks fresh start with Pakistan
* Pakistan, UK launch enhanced strategic dialogue to strength bilateral relations in trade, security and education.





Participants of the Vintage Car Rally pose for a photograph on Tuesday. The rally was organised by the Lahore Chamber of Commerce and Industry as part of the ongoing Lahore Shopping Festival. daily times


----------



## khanz

naran





payala lake





katora lake





dir,khyber pakhunkhwa

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NmHqh2JbVo

Beutiful indeed. For similar pictures in China, you will usually see a great wall crawling up the ridges all the way to the top of the mountain and going down far away to the end of horizon.
Sorry, but the great wall was never my idea...



khanz said:


>

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aks18

Shogran in winters





















shogran in winters

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aks18

PTDC cottage in Shogran






road going towards shogran

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## aks18

*Karoonjhar Mountains
Tharparkar, Sindh, Pakistan*

It consists of granite rocks, (probably an outlying mass of the crystalline rocks of the Aravalli range. The Aravalli series belongs to Archaen system which constitutes the oldest rocks of the Earth's crust) and Chinese clay. This is a small area quite different from the desert. The tract is flat and level except close to Nagarparkar itself. The principal range, Karunjhir,is approximately 19 km in length and attains a height of 305 m. Smaller hills rise in the east, which are covered with sparse jungle and pasturage and give rise to two perennial springs named Achleshwar and Sardharo as well as temporary streams called Bhetiani and Gordhro, after the rains. Karoonjhar Dam is being constructed to supply water to people of Nagarparkar area.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## red_baron

khanz said:


>


 
subhan'Allah my land ....the best of central asia


----------



## red_baron

khaplu, skardu , PAKISTAN by TARIQ HAMEED SULEMANI, on Flickr






fairy meadows by TARIQ HAMEED SULEMANI, on Flickr





Masherbrum by zerega, on Flickr





The Hindukush II by zerega, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## red_baron

ptdc motel ayubia &quot;pakistan&quot; by TARIQ HAMEED SULEMANI, on Flickr





Kutwal Lake by Asif Saeed (ON CHINA EXPLORE), on Flickr




Fort, Lahore by Torsum Khan, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## red_baron

Ripple... by M Atif Saeed, on Flickr




Am I Dreaming......... by M Atif Saeed, on Flickr




Morning.. by M Atif Saeed, on Flickr




3D Light by M Atif Saeed, on Flickr




Change... by M Atif Saeed, on Flickr


*Best of Central Asia found in Pakistan*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fdxb

AgNoStIc MuSliM said:


> Monument in Islamabad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Islamabad at Night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Islamabad Viewpoint
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shah Faisal Mosque
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daman-e-Koh, Islamabad


 
seemz like you've taken these pics on your own...haven't you?...


----------



## red_baron

Khalti Lake by M Atif Saeed, on Flickr


this country is a goldmine from top till bottom 




Gawadar Port by Zahid Shahid, on Flickr




Gawadar - Sea View by mabdullah, on Flickr

makran highway




Pure Asphalt by mabdullah, on Flickr




Soo Rugged by Khurram Mukhtar, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## red_baron

tombs from 15th century




Tomb of Mirza Isa Khan by Asim EOS, on Flickr






The Tomb of Meerza Tughral Beg! by Asim EOS, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PakistaniPacifist

Stella pictures boys keep them coming, next time I visit Pakistan i'll probably buy a dslr and set up a flickr account, M Saeed pictures are breathtaking.

Aks did u rent the cottages in Shogran? How much did it cost and whom did you contact to rent them out?


----------



## red_baron

PakistaniPacifist said:


> Stella pictures boys keep them coming, next time I visit Pakistan i'll probably buy a dslr and set up a flickr account, M Saeed pictures are breathtaking.
> 
> Aks did u rent the cottages in Shogran? How much did it cost and whom did you contact to rent them out?



check this out 
Flickr: Discussing Places to Visit in Pakistan with complete information in Pakistan Photographers


----------



## red_baron

Snow Crunching in Shogran by !shtiaQ Ahmed, on Flickr





Mahli Ka Parbat by !shtiaQ Ahmed, on Flickr





Castaway by !shtiaQ Ahmed, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A1Kaid

Truly majestic, Kashmir & North Pakistan have unparalleled beauty.


----------



## khanz

red_baron said:


> subhan'Allah my land ....the best of central asia


 
we are in south asia


----------



## A1Kaid

^ Geographically one could argue North Pakistan and Kashmir are proximity wise closer to Central Asia than South Asia and at the edge of Central Asia considering they border E Turkistan/Xinjiang (Central Asian region). Some parts of North Pakistan are just miles away from Tajikistan (Central Asian state). So there is that aspect one should consider.


----------



## aks18

PakistaniPacifist said:


> Stella pictures boys keep them coming, next time I visit Pakistan i'll probably buy a dslr and set up a flickr account, M Saeed pictures are breathtaking.
> 
> Aks did u rent the cottages in Shogran? How much did it cost and whom did you contact to rent them out?



brother i stayed at pine park hotel n resort in shogran ,,,,

here we stayed 












in season pine park is really expensive , we went there in september the room where we stayed was of 700 pkr rent while the same room in season goes for 3000 pkr ,, about PTDC prices i dnt know much  i never stayed there , but will try to get info

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tiger Awan

Some UNPROFESSIONAL photography by ME

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Tiger Awan

Soon i will be at the top of this mountain

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Tiger Awan

Now at the top. You people can see my village

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tiger Awan

The Sakesar Lake

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Tiger Awan

Injured Swans. They cant return to their home 










---------- Post added at 02:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:43 PM ----------







A basic health unit near my village (my father served here for 1 year)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hindukush




----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aks18

yaaar plz mention names of places


----------



## RabzonKhan

Students of Government Postgraduate College for Women Samanabad pose for a photo at the convocation on Tuesday. daily times






Peshawar, residents of Jamrud Road migrate to a safer place due to deteriorating law and order situation in the area. online






ISLAMABAD: Students of different educational institutions stage a protest outside National Press Club against HEC devolution. online






A view of a street covered with rose-petals spread by dealers for drying before selling them in the market, in the city outskirts. ap


----------



## khanz

aks18 said:


> yaaar plz mention names of places


 
If i have the names i will mention them


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

khanz said:


>



IM IN LOVE!
I CAN SPEND MY ENTIRE LIFE HERE:





With a Sheesha,beautiful wife, cozy lil house and a 4x4.


----------



## Omar1984

Skardu: Shangrila Holiday Resort


----------



## Omar1984

Road to Murree

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

Murree

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

Sialkot

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

More pictures of Shangrila Holiday Resort in Skardu, PAKISTAN

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Omar1984

Shangrila Holiday Resort in Skardu, PAKISTAN (continued)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## glitteringstar

khanz said:


>


 
Neelum valley is awesome indeed...Pakistan's jewel


----------



## American Pakistani

khanz said:


>


 
OMG................................simply no words.

Looks like heaven to me.


----------



## sur




----------



## Omar1984

Ghulam Ishaq Khan Institute of Engineering Sciences and Technology in Swabi District of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Province of Pakistan.


----------



## RabzonKhan

RAWALPINDI: A model walking on the ramp during Versatile Fashion Night.







LAHORE, PAKISTAN, APR 18: Supporters of Pakistan Pharmacist Association.







Lahore, Flowers are in full bloom on the green belt of the Mall Road. daily times






ISLAMABAD: Artists Basak Akcakaya (Turkey), Katayonu K Mbongwa (S Africa), Katayoun Karmi (Iran), Naqsh Raj, Muzammil Raheel and Hasan Mujtaba (Pakistan) pose as build-up to their exhibition that opens at Rohtas Gallery on April 18. inp

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AAtish

Oh i have missed this thread.. don't know why?.. now i get the image of Pakistan clearly.. it is composed of Fashion, Mazars and protests only.. is that so guys? Here are a few others

Pictures of Pakistan

A bunch of more pics


----------



## mohsinkid

gik is a gr8 place to study 
though expensive


----------



## RabzonKhan

AAtish said:


> Oh i have missed this thread.. don't know why?.. now i get the image of Pakistan clearly.. it is composed of Fashion, Mazars and protests only.. is that so guys? Here are a few others
> 
> Pictures of Pakistan
> 
> A bunch of more pics


Thanks for your input.

When you have time, check out these threads:

http://www.defence.pk/forums/general-images-multimedia/45929-beautiful-pakistan-169.html


http://www.defence.pk/forums/general-images-multimedia/3713-pictures-cities-karachi-52.html


http://www.defence.pk/forums/general-images-multimedia/3743-pictures-cities-lahore-33.html


----------



## Omar1984

Islamabad-Murree Highway


----------



## Ajaxpaul

Omar1984 said:


> Murree


 
Absolutely B E Autifull. Btw where is this place??


----------



## Omar1984

ajaxpaul said:


> Absolutely B E Autifull. Btw where is this place??


 
Near Islamabad in Northern Punjab Province of Pakistan.


----------



## Omar1984

Balochistan Province of Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Burger Boy

Omar1984 said:


> Balochistan Province of Pakistan



Is this Gwadar, or Ormara?


----------



## Nishan

Omar1984 said:


> More pictures of Shangrila Holiday Resort in Skardu, PAKISTAN


 
I wish i can visit this Beautiful site

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

d1rty Minded said:


> Is this Gwadar, or Ormara?


 
Gwadar 

---------- Post added at 05:56 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:55 AM ----------




Nishan said:


> I wish i can visit this Beautiful site


 
You are welcomed anytime my brother


----------



## aks18

Nishan said:


> I wish i can visit this Beautiful site



there are daily flights for skardu in summers u can visit any time  


Shangrila Resort - Heaven on Earth, Skardu Pakistan


----------



## American Pakistani

Omar1984 said:


> Balochistan Province of Pakistan


 
nice picture, it would look absoulutely brilliant if govt spend some money & build tall skyscrapers here.


----------



## AAtish

Rabzon said:


> Thanks for your input.
> 
> When you have time, check out these threads:
> 
> http://www.defence.pk/forums/general-images-multimedia/45929-beautiful-pakistan-169.html
> 
> 
> http://www.defence.pk/forums/general-images-multimedia/3713-pictures-cities-karachi-52.html
> 
> 
> http://www.defence.pk/forums/general-images-multimedia/3743-pictures-cities-lahore-33.html


 
Thanks a LOT.. now thats what i am talking about.. Cheers!


----------



## sur

How are these beautiful pictures taken...*???*
Where it's night BUT hill & land is quite lit...



khanz said:


> ]





khanz said:


>


----------



## flameboard

sur said:


> How are these beautiful pictures taken...*???*
> Where it's night BUT hill & land is quite lit...


 
Either during a full moon when moon light can sometimes really light up places. Or electric lights where used were used at an angle to make appear as if the shadows cast are by the moon

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RabzonKhan

A Pakistani model presents a jewellery creation from designer Taiba during a show in Lahore on April 16, 2011. 






A stall at International Cultural Exhibition organized by International Islamic University (IIUI) on Monday. PHOTO: MUHAMMAD JAVAID/FILE






Christian community marked Palm Sunday by holding processions and prayers at different churches in Karachi. Palm Sunday is celebrated as the day Jesus Christ entered Jerusalem, one week before Easter. PHOTO: ATHAR KHAN/EXPRESS






Chiniot Pakistan an annual Partridges show is held where people from different villages of Punjab bring their pets and the most beautiful and most healthier bird is given a prize.


----------



## Omar1984

Nathia Gali







Deosai National Park,Sheosar Lake











Dudipatsar lake,Kaghan valley








Fairy Meadows,Diamer

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

Askole Valley







Swat







Swat







Swat







Swat

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

Fairy Meadows - Foothill of Nanga Parbat (the 9th highest mountain in the world)


----------



## Omar1984

More of Fairy Meadows and Nanga Parbat (the 9th highest mountain in the world)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jayron

flameboard said:


> Either during a full moon when moon light can sometimes really light up places. Or electric lights where used were used at an angle to make appear as if the shadows cast are by the moon


 
No. they are bad photoshop works. I love most of the pics posted here, except for the few photoshopped ones.


----------



## Omar1984

HUNZA Serena Hotel








GILGIT Serena Hotel













Shangrila Hotel in Murree


----------



## Omar1984

White Palace Hotel, SWAT








Hotel Thames MANGORA








PTDC Motel SHOGRAN








PTCD Motel AYUBIA


----------



## Omar1984

PC Bhurban, MURREE


----------



## red_baron

Omar1984 said:


> More of Fairy Meadows and Nanga Parbat (the 9th highest mountain in the world)


 
this is verily the best of central asia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## red_baron

Untitled by Raheel Adnan, on Flickr




FIFTY FIFTY by PHOTOROTA, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## red_baron

skardu, PAKISTAN by TARIQ HAMEED SULEMANI, on Flickr





naltar valley , pakistan by TARIQ HAMEED SULEMANI, on Flickr





Accept Change by !shtiaQ Ahmed, on Flickr





Time for Home by !shtiaQ Ahmed, on Flickr





Unguarded Access by !shtiaQ Ahmed, on Flickr





Come to The Present by !shtiaQ Ahmed, on Flickr





Welcome to Pakistan by !shtiaQ Ahmed, on Flickr


----------



## red_baron

rush lake (4740 meters) highest lake in pakistan by TARIQ HAMEED SULEMANI, on Flickr






saral lake, PAKISTAN by TARIQ HAMEED SULEMANI, on Flickr





dodipat sar lake, kaghan valley , PAKISTAN by TARIQ HAMEED SULEMANI, on Flickr





shangrila by TARIQ HAMEED SULEMANI, on Flickr


----------



## RabzonKhan

ISLAMABAD: People from Para Chanar, situated on the border between Pakistan and Afghanistan, protest against Taliban terrorists, who have laid siege to the area for long, inflicting death and hunger on locals with no discrimination between children and women. shabbir hussain







A model walk on the ramp during Fashion and Cultural Show at CDA Open Air.






In Pakistan fighting competitions between different animals is very common but there is no such fight like the dog fighting. In rural areas, they are often staged in barns or outdoor pits. 






Kalash kid, Chitral, northern Pakistan


----------



## red_baron

DSCF6370 by Mota-Bacha, on Flickr


----------



## red_baron

Looking back from the trekking path to Saif-ul-Malook by jzakariya, on Flickr





Cabin in PTDC Motel by jzakariya, on Flickr





PTDC Motel, Naran by jzakariya, on Flickr


*this is not anchorage alaska but naran,Pakistan*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Secret Service

red_baron said:


> Looking back from the trekking path to Saif-ul-Malook by jzakariya, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cabin in PTDC Motel by jzakariya, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PTDC Motel, Naran by jzakariya, on Flickr
> 
> 
> *this is not alaska but naran,Pakistan*


 
Mashallah ......i never visit northern areas ,,, inshallah one day i will visit ...


----------



## red_baron

*from kashgar,China to Chitral,Pakistan*


----------



## sur

Couldn't find another thread where this would have been more appropriate, thus posting here...
*"No one could be a more welcome guest than Pres. Ayub" said Kennedy...*
-

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RabzonKhan

A model presents a creation on the last day of Bridal Couture Week, in Karachi, on April 24, 2011. PHOTO : INP/FILE






A model presents a creation on the last day of Bridal Couture Week, in Karachi, on April 24, 2011. PHOTO : INP/FILE






Men who were arrested in connection with the alleged gang rape of Mukhtaran Mai in 2002, walk with their belongings after being released from the Central Jail on Tuesday. online




*A walk down the streets of the old city of Lahore is like walking through history. In the androon shehr, every street, structure, nook and cranny has a story to tell. It is a city rich with cultural heritage as it has remained the capital for many successive empires: Shahi kingdoms (11th century), Ghaznavid empire (12th century), Ghurid state (12th and 13th century), Mughal empire (16th century), Sikh empire (early 19th century) and the capital of the province of Punjab from the mid 19th to the early 20th century when the subcontinent was under the British Raj.*





Lahoris are known for their love for food as evident by the photo.






The Delhi Darwaza was built during the Mughal era on a road that led directly to Delhi from Lahore. This is one of the 13 gates leading to the walled city.


----------



## yousaf goebbels

sur said:


> Couldn't find another thread where this would have been more appropriate, thus posting here...
> *"No one could be a more welcome guest than Pres. Ayub" said Kennedy...*
> -


 
Ayub khan and his personality demanded such sort of welcome and thats what he got


----------



## krash

red_baron said:


> this is verily the best of central asia


 
Except that its no where near central asia.


----------



## krash

American Pakistani said:


> OMG................................simply no words.
> 
> Looks like heaven to me.


 
Sir you haven't seen nothing yet 




Stealth_fighter said:


> bloody nice pictures man...u guys should focus on tourism sector & attracting foreign tourist..trust me u gonna earn a lot hard cash


 
Honestly Id rather keep it this way........These really are some of the truly last untouched places remaining on the planet. And I just wont risk them for any amount of money.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RabzonKhan

Mullah brigade.







Pakistani sweets (mithai).







Pakistani sweets (mithai).






IT was a hit. This Bridal couture week took place in Karachi and Lahore. Various designers from Pakistan such as Lajwanti, Hajra Hayat, Shireen Hasan, Reem, Deepak parwani and e.t.c were present. Also, India's very famous J.J. Valaya was also present there in Karachi to showcase his work, which was worn by Meera. 







IT was a hit. This Bridal couture week took place in Karachi and Lahore. Various designers from Pakistan such as Lajwanti, Hajra Hayat, Shireen Hasan, Reem, Deepak parwani and e.t.c were present. Also, India's very famous J.J. Valaya was also present there in Karachi to showcase his work, which was worn by Meera. 







ISLAMABAD: A stall at the IIUI womens campus presents a tableau on Punjabi culture. APP

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## American Pakistani

Must Watch Video.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## American Pakistani

krash said:


> Sir you haven't seen nothing yet


 

Lol, yea i never saw, i just went to Muree in real life once & it was sooooo beutiful, but in this thread i saw 10000 times more beutiful places than Muree, i wonder how pleasent will these places look like if i really went their.


----------



## @nline

Patta nahi kiss ki nazar lagi hai iss pyare watan ko?


----------



## yousaf goebbels

red_baron said:


> Looking back from the trekking path to Saif-ul-Malook by jzakariya, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cabin in PTDC Motel by jzakariya, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PTDC Motel, Naran by jzakariya, on Flickr
> 
> 
> *this is not anchorage alaska but naran,Pakistan*


 
awesome

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yousaf goebbels

Omar1984 said:


> More of Fairy Meadows and Nanga Parbat (the 9th highest mountain in the world)


 
well done

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pak_Sher

Beautiful pictures. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## yousaf goebbels

red_baron said:


> Ripple... by M Atif Saeed, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Am I Dreaming......... by M Atif Saeed, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Morning.. by M Atif Saeed, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3D Light by M Atif Saeed, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Change... by M Atif Saeed, on Flickr
> 
> 
> *Best of Central Asia found in Pakistan*


 
well done


----------



## red_baron

Murree Road.....Motel Amore...nice place to spend a night

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hindukush

nice thread and a reflection of what Pakistani central asia has to offer


----------



## indianpatriot

wow...better than Alps!


----------



## codenamegibraltar

yes much better have been northren areas of pakistan are msot beautiful


----------



## Skyline

red_baron said:


> Looking back from the trekking path to Saif-ul-Malook by jzakariya, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cabin in PTDC Motel by jzakariya, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PTDC Motel, Naran by jzakariya, on Flickr
> 
> 
> *this is not anchorage alaska but naran,Pakistan*


 

Awesome pictures! Hey anyone have photo blogs about those areas and Pakistan lifestyle? I'm really interested to have.


----------



## aks18

Skyline said:


> Awesome pictures! Hey anyone have photo blogs about those areas and Pakistan lifestyle? I'm really interested to have.


 
you can join my page at facebook 

https://www.facebook.com/ExplorePakistan

i have added proper albums of different areas of pakistan with captions u can check it

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yousaf goebbels

Skyline said:


> Awesome pictures! Hey anyone have photo blogs about those areas and Pakistan lifestyle? I'm really interested to have.


 
you are welcome to join us up in the north too sometime


----------



## faisaljaffery

Neelam Valley






08052010832 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

08052010866 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

07052010822 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## red_baron

Enjoying... by M Atif Saeed, on Flickr


----------



## red_baron

Thandiani Top by S.Mehdi Bukhari, on Flickr


----------



## Huda




----------



## Huda



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Huda



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## salvage

red_baron said:


> Looking back from the trekking path to Saif-ul-Malook by jzakariya, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cabin in PTDC Motel by jzakariya, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PTDC Motel, Naran by jzakariya, on Flickr
> 
> 
> *this is not anchorage alaska but naran,Pakistan*


 
i have been here,thanks for sharing

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## salvage

Omar1984 said:


> More of Fairy Meadows and Nanga Parbat (the 9th highest mountain in the world)


 
thanks for sharing

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## salvage



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## salvage



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## houshanghai

sino-pak Karakoram Highway

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## salvage

*Nathiagelli*


















*Naran* PTDC Motel

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mehru

*Parachinar (The hidden beauty)*
*Parachinar is the capital of Kurram Agency, FATA.It is situated on a neck of Pakistani territory south of Peshawar, that juts into Paktia Province in Afghanistan and is the closest point in Pakistan to Kabul and borders on the Tora Bora region in Afghanistan.The name of the town Parachinar comes from a big tree of Chinar (Maple tree) at a place which now is encompassed by the headquarter offices of Kurram Agency.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mehru

More pics of Parachinar

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

do visit beautifulpakistan.com


its a very comprehensive website with loads of loads of pictures of Pakistan uploaded by members...


P.S thhaaannnxxxxxsss Mehru for wonderful Parachinar pictures, I never thought it was so damn beautiful....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mehru

Parachinar

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Leader

mehru said:


> More pics of Parachinar


 
*this is lower toppa, near murree,picture taken from express highway, not Parachinar.*


----------



## salvage

parachinar is also known for its pine trees


----------



## S.M.R

*Beautiful Thandiani (Abbotabad)*







---------- Post added at 06:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:01 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 06:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:01 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 06:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:01 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 06:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:01 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 06:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:01 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 06:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:02 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 06:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:02 PM ----------


----------



## S.M.R

---------- Post added at 06:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:06 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 06:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:06 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 06:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:06 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 06:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:07 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 06:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:07 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 06:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:08 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 06:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:08 PM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## S.M.R

---------- Post added at 06:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:08 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 06:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:09 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 06:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:09 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 06:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:09 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 06:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:09 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 06:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:09 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 06:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:09 PM ----------


----------



## Bas_tum_Pak

I love my Abbottabad


----------



## aviator

Pakistan has got some really great places and mountains , too bad I will never get to see them in real. Its pakistan.


----------



## krash

aviator said:


> Pakistan has got some really great places and mountains , too bad I will never get to see them in real. Its pakistan.


 
Not really you still can. You'll be surprised by the hospitality shown by Pakistanis towards Indians.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## U-571

simly dam, near islamabad, rawalpindi










ansu(tear) lake in northern areas










rawal dam










muzaffarabad, azad kashmir


----------



## U-571

^ the last picture of muzaffarabad, i had mistaken that image for europe 

mashallah


----------



## aviator

krash said:


> Not really you still can. You'll be surprised by the hospitality shown by Pakistanis towards Indians.


 
Thank you, I appreciate that but owing to ideological differences I would pass that.


----------



## krash

aviator said:


> Thank you, I appreciate that but owing to ideological differences I would pass that.


 
Well that would be your choice then. But hate can only take you so far.

Now on a happier note il be trekking to ansu lake this 7th!:




U-571 said:


> ansu(tear) lake in northern areas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



ps: This lake is in KPK not the Gilgit Baltistan/northern areas. On one side it has KPK on the other it has Azad Kashmir.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Thanks for sharing pictures. Very beautiful .


----------



## WAQAS119

*Skardu Desert, Up North, Skardu*






*Badshahi Masjid, Lahore*






*Himalayan Bear*






*Bunji Mess*






*Islamabad*










*Agha Khan University, Karachi*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAQAS119

*Coastal Highway, Gwadar-Karachi *










*Motorway*






*Lahore*










*Lahore Gymkhana Club, Lahore*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAQAS119




----------



## WAQAS119




----------



## Chanakyaa

Awesome Pakistan...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mehru

*Bahawalpur*

Bahawalpur (Punjabi/Urdu: &#1576;&#1729;&#1575;&#1608;&#1604;&#1662;&#1608;&#1585, located in the province of Punjab, is the twelfth largest city in Pakistan. The city was once the capital of the former princely state of Bahawalpur. The city was home to various Nawabs (rulers) and counted as part of the Rajputana states (now Rajasthan, India). The city is known for its famous palaces such as the Noor Mahal, Sadiq Ghar Palace, and Darbar Mahal, as well as the ancient fort of Derawar in the Cholistan Desert bordering India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mehru

*More pics of Bahawalpur*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAQAS119

*Lake Saif Ul Maook*


----------



## WAQAS119




----------



## WAQAS119

*Mohatta Palace, Karachi*






Karachi










*Mianwali, Punjab*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nowaday

Nice pics. Beautiful pakistan country. Maybe i will visit pakistan in the future

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

Nowaday said:


> Nice pics. Beautiful pakistan country. Maybe i will visit pakistan in the future


 
most welcome and always welcome

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAQAS119




----------



## WAQAS119

*Lahore Fort*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAQAS119

*Passu*






*Karakorum Highway*






*Kaghan Valley*










*River Indus at Gilgit*






*Satpara Lake, Baltistan*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAQAS119

*SOUTH PAKISTAN*










*Tombs: Some of Alexanders army is buried in this graveyard.*






*A small ghost town.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAQAS119

*Journey To Chitral*














*Balochistan*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAQAS119

*Balochistan*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAQAS119

*Hingol - Balochistan*























*Neza-e-Sultan Balochistan*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WAQAS119

*Neza-e-Sultan Balochistan*














*Hingol - Balochistan*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## WAQAS119

*Local Huts: En route to Nani Mandar.*






*Groovy Mountain: The remains of a fossilized sea bed.*






*Approaching the temple: The walk to the temple is through a rocky and mostly dry river bed*






*Walking to the temples in Nani Mander. An idyllic walk along the stream.*






*Nani Mander Valley: The way to the temples.*






*View from the Valley: Looking up from the Nani Mander valley.*






*En route: On the way to Nani Mander.*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

salvage said:


> parachinar is also known for its pine trees


 
we are famous for the Chinar tree --- the tallest (and oldest one) being in my village of Parachinar...village name 'Alamsher'


----------



## W.11

WAQAS119 said:


> *Neza-e-Sultan Balochistan*


 

nice pictures waqas, please share more on balochistan beauty if u manage time thnx


----------



## Peregrine

*Sunset at KalarKahar Lake*


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Hey im planning a trip with my frnds....... Any suggestions would be helpfull!

Where should we go?


----------



## WAQAS119

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> Hey im planning a trip with my frnds....... Any suggestions would be helpfull!
> 
> Where should we go?



Naran, Kaghan, Shogran, Siri Pay etc etc.

or anywhere in Balochistan e.g.,

*Mud volcanoe* in Balochistan.






*Approaching the Mud Volcanoes: Driving to the mud volcanoes.*






*Dry River bed Balochistan*






*A lone hut on the way to hinglaj*






*Rain shaped: worn away over the years by the rain and the wind.*






*Sandy Hills*






*Sandstorm en route*






*River bed: The river bed, walking towards the temples at Hinglaj*







God has blessed Pakistan with great beauty. You can try anything.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## WAQAS119

*Volcanoe Crater 1: A picture of the smaller mud volcanoe. There is a large lake inside, with a gas bubbling up.*






*Crater 2: Another view of the lake in the smaller mud volcanoe*






*View of Mud Volcanoe: Looking from the smaller mud volcanoe towards the larger one.*






*Mud Crater: Super quicksand...*






*View from the Volcano: Picture from the top of the largest mud volcano in the world.*











*Martin alongside his Landcruiser: Picture taken at Galuga.*


----------



## WAQAS119

*Enroute to Nag from Panjgur.*


----------



## WAQAS119




----------



## WAQAS119

*Wao..........! A Paradise on Earth.*


----------



## WAQAS119




----------



## WAQAS119

*Enjoy this song while browsing through this thread.............! *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAQAS119




----------



## WAQAS119




----------



## WAQAS119



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## WAQAS119



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 53fd

Darbar Mahal, Bahawalpur:












Noor Mahal, Bahawalpur:


----------



## 53fd

Derawar Fort, Cholistan:


----------



## 53fd

Pir Ghaib, between Sibi & Mach cities in Balochistan:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## love this cake

this thread is wonderful


----------



## WAQAS119

*World's 2nd Largest Dam (Tarbela Dam)*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nothing4U

nice,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Nothing4U

all hail waqas119 amazing pictures


----------



## WAQAS119




----------



## salvage

subhan'Allah this is verily a gift from Almighty Allah given on Friday,27th of Ramdan,1947.


----------



## faisaljaffery

Lake View Park Islamabad


----------



## faisaljaffery

Daman-e-Koh Islamabad

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BelligerentPacifist

salvage said:


> subhan'Allah this is verily a gift from Almighty Allah given on Friday,27th of Ramdan,1947.



Can we then say Allah should have culled off the people in it first so it could stay hopeful for the rest of the planet's residents?


----------



## salvage

BelligerentPacifist said:


> Can we then say Allah should have culled off the people in it first so it could stay hopeful for the rest of the planet's residents?


 
i dont know what you are saying


----------



## salvage

Neelam Valley ..... Helmet by z u b a i r, on Flickr





Neelam Valley ..... Arang Kel by z u b a i r, on Flickr





Neelam Valley ..... Taobut by z u b a i r, on Flickr





Chanjal, Azad Kashmir { **EXPLORED** } by z u b a i r, on Flickr


----------



## salvage




----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAQAS119

Recent Office Tour to Swat, Naran Kaghan and many other places.
Few Pics.


----------



## ghazi52

Thanks for sharing. http://www.defence.pk/forums/images/smilies/cute/azn.gif


----------



## mohsinkid

trip to noorani baba mazar has great scenery as well


----------



## aks18

me in front of mighty nanga parbat 9th highest peak on earth in Fairy meadows 1st camp of nanga parbat before base camp.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

great shot sir!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aks18

i made up to base camp of nanga parbat and the view in the above picture we got after 3 days stay cz nanga parbat was covered with clouds from last week when we reached there but we were lucky to see nanga parbat clearly when we were to leave fairy meadows


----------



## darkinsky

aks18 said:


> me in front of mighty nanga parbat 9th highest peak on earth in Fairy meadows 1st camp of nanga parbat before base camp.


 
nice photo, but you didnt get the peak picture, that dude got your bottoms instead


----------



## Leader

aks18 said:


> i made up to base camp of nanga parbat and the view in the above picture we got after 3 days stay cz nanga parbat was covered with clouds from last week when we reached there but we were lucky to see nanga parbat clearly when we were to leave fairy meadows


 
fairly meadows is the best place to be...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Thw air. Its so clean and pure that is sedates you....mr aks - nice touch with the hair style


----------



## aks18

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> Thw air. Its so clean and pure that is sedates you....mr aks - nice touch with the hair style


 
hehe thank you


----------



## aks18

Leader said:


> fairly meadows is the best place to be...


 


no doubt it was simply heaven


----------



## aks18

Green Land cottages here we stayed nice staff really enjoyed our stay there .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Leader

aks18 said:


> Green Land cottages here we stayed nice staff really enjoyed our stay there .


 
one typical Lahori response for you.... "na ker BC !! alla yar...."

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

must have enjoyed really, what ws the package staying there? and where exactly ?


----------



## Rocky rock

_i would like to say just one thing Pakistan mean's the Heaven on earth Long Live Pakistan <3_


----------



## TOPGUN

Mashallah our Pakistan is so beautyful inshallah many of our problems will be solved soon keep shining Pakistan GOD bless you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aks18

Leader said:


> must have enjoyed really, what ws the package staying there? and where exactly ?


 
700 room cottage rent tha food thori expensive hai yahan so hum ready food packs lahore say he lay kar gai hua thay normally they charge 150 per head for breakfast which includes 1 paratha 1 egg and 1 cup of tea, and lunch n dinner is of 200 to 300 rupees which includes daal chawal but quality of food is not that much good there so i will recommend you guys to take ready food packs from hyper star lahore which is cheaper n quality product than the food up there . there are 3 hotels where is stayed is green land hotel which is cheaper you can also stay in raikot sarai which is of rahmat nabi n its expensive too cz its the oldest one with good view of nanga parbat but its your luck you got nanga parbat clear view or not cz of clouds n fog all around it  and 3rd hotel is of qari rahmat ullah which is also few meters away from green land hotel whole area is simply awesome


----------



## aks18

while going towards base camp of Nanga Parbat it was really hard to get there






wild flowers near base camp of Nanga parbat.











Ponies grazing in the meadows near Nanga Parbat Base Camp.






Me and my friends at Beyal Camp Second Camp Of Nanga Parbat.











Monument for one of the best trekker in the world "Karl Unterkircher" (lost his life on Nanga Parbat)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aks18

sheeps n goats grazing at meadows near nanga parbat base camp








Raikot sarai cottages .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## aks18

At morning nanga parbat was bit clear so took some pics of nanga parbat it was a giant peak really hugeeeee






Another peak forget the name on the left side of Fairy meadows.







Crossing The Forest On The Way To Beyal Camp. Picture from my recent fairy meadows tour.















NEar Beyal camp of nanga parbat.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aks18

Water Stream Running Along the trek from fairy meadows till beyal camp 




















Tried to capture Picture of Butterfly in BEyal Camp

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aks18

Beyal Camp






Beyal Camp 






Beyal Camp Of Nanga Parbat.






cows grazing in the meadows of Beyal CAmp.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## salvage

Bara Pani (Deosai plateau) by Diamir Face, on Flickr


----------



## salvage

Mughal's Frame.. by M Atif Saeed, on Flickr





Rakaposhi.. by M Atif Saeed, on Flickr





Emotions by M Atif Saeed, on Flickr





Hug.... by M Atif Saeed, on Flickr


----------



## salvage

Islamabad - Attaturk Avenue by Talhah, on Flickr


----------



## Omar1984

Beautiful pictures. North-East Pakistan looks like heaven on earth. Unfortunately, I've never been outside Punjab when I was in Pakistan.


----------



## salvage

Omar1984 said:


> Beautiful pictures. North-East Pakistan looks like heaven on earth. Unfortunately, I've never been outside Punjab when I was in Pakistan.


 
North Pakistan represents the best of Centra Asia with unparallel natural beauty,Karakoram highway and the original silk road the trademark of central asia

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mabs

Guys, a humble request. We have been blessed with the most beautiful and diverse country as any and it is our *inherent responsibility* to take care of it and improve upon it. Whenever you go anywhere for tourism purposes, make sure you do not do anything which will *damage* or *degrade* the *environment*. Make it your utmost duty to keep the surroundings in their natural condition and protect the habitat and enlighten others about it as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Ameen to that brother.

You are absolutely right.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cyborg

Hallo, I want to visit the KK Highway. What are the best means and what is the situation with security?


----------



## krash

Cyborg said:


> Hallo, I want to visit the KK Highway. What are the best means and what is the situation with security?


 
The security issues are very ordinary. Only the kohistan stretch poses some concern and that too only at night from dacoits. Two caravans leave for the drive through the kohistan, one at 8pm and the other at 10pm. If you are able to join them then you have nothing to worry about. And I would not suggest traveling through the Kohistan stretch at night without the caravan. You're safer there than in Lahore. If your looking for the cheapest way then get on NATCO and have fun. But if you really want to experience every town and village on the way and have a more wholesome experience then go on your own car. BTW the KKH is a bit too long to just get on it and start travelling. If you are serious and need any further details then just drop by my profile and leave a message. 

ps: I cant understand why people ask about the security situation on the KKH every time. It has no history of any serious security issues. Lovely people, most of the times, mind blowing scenery and an awesome experience every time.


----------



## sur

*100 Kg flag flown by parajumper over Sawt ...*



-

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984




----------



## Omar1984




----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jihad

Wow.
I have to go to Pakistan soon. End of the year or starting next year.
Where are these areas located brother Omar?


----------



## Bilal Akhtar

Visit Kaghan | Home

the kaghan valley ,always a place worth visiting

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

Jihad said:


> Wow.
> I have to go to Pakistan soon. End of the year or starting next year.
> Where are these areas located brother Omar?


 
random pictures of hunza, sakardu, kaghan etc

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984

Leader said:


> random pictures of hunza, sakardu, kaghan etc


 
And Chitral


----------



## aks18

Bilal Akhtar said:


> Visit Kaghan | Home
> 
> the kaghan valley ,always a place worth visiting


 


Soory to say kaghan valley is getting worse day by day cz of deforestation KPK govt need to take some serious steps against the mafia involve in it they are destroying this beautiful place i visit kaghan valley every year but this time i felt really bad we people really dnt deserve such beautiful areas we are destroying them  people of gilgit baltistan care more about nature they dnt allow anyone to cut trees illegally they are well educated people we should bring awareness among the local people of kaghan valley .








here is the pic of babusar pass area which was once lush green cz of trees all around you can see the level of deforestation


----------



## aks18

lonely tree on the mountain near jeep track of fairy meadows

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aks18

Trek of fairy meadows from tato to fairy meadows it was amazing trek


----------



## aks18

electricity generation turbine in tato village

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aks18

huge piece of rock on the edge of mountain






ponies grazing on the trek

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aks18

crossing the water stream of raikot glacier of nanga parbat 

















clouds wandering

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aks18

pics taken while trekking towards fairy meadows

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aks18

one of ous friends distributing toffes to the cute local kids

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aks18

Mount rakaposhi in hunza valley 27th highest mountain on earth visible from the fairy meadows trek , nanga parbat was in front of us hidden in clouds but this pic is of rakaposhi looking back while trekking .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aks18

took pics of wild flowers on trek

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aks18

Nanga parbat hidden in clouds

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aks18

trek of fairy meadows

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aks18

After visiting many areas of pakistan and driving on Karakoram Highway i have special words for my beloved land 

" If You Want To See The Whole World's Diverse Landscapes And Different Ancient Cultures And Sites Simply Take A Ride On Karakoram Highway , The Summary Of Whole World ALLAH Merged In A Land With Limited Area Called PAKISTAN . "

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yousaf goebbels

Winter is Coming by M Atif Saeed, on Flickr





Lowari pass, Chitral, Pakistan.. by imranthetrekker (chitralguy) ready for adventure, on Flickr





Beginning of New Era.. by M Atif Saeed, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## superNova

aks18 said:


> After visiting many areas of pakistan and driving on Karakoram Highway i have special words for my beloved land
> 
> " If You Want To See The Whole World's Diverse Landscapes And Different Ancient Cultures And Sites Simply Take A Ride On Karakoram Highway , The Summary Of Whole World ALLAH Merged In A Land With Limited Area Called PAKISTAN . "


 
where can i find pakistani amazon forest


----------



## Omar1984

Chinar Golf course, Bhurban


----------



## Quick MIK

Great pics pakistan is truly beautiful.keep it up


----------



## khanz




----------



## Ibr0kEmYrAz0r

Good work! Awesome landscape and certainly like to visit many of the places.


----------



## GentlemanObserver

Road to Passu - Chitral Mountain Range





The Silk Road and onwards. 





Me Para-gliding in Islamabad.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

This is a real picture. Deosai Plateau

---------- Post added at 08:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:34 PM ----------

has anyone visited Kuldana? In muree? there is an army cantt there. Beautiful scenery of the mountains far far away as soon as you enter the gate of the cantt.


----------



## American Pakistani

Beautiful God gifted land Pakistan.

Plz protect it well.


----------



## khanz




----------



## Saifullah Sani



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saifullah Sani

It's Wall of Sindh in Ranikot [3 hrs drive from Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

Hunza Valley, Gilgit








Shuwor Sheer, Karomber Pass, Gilgit








Phander, Gilgit








Darkot Village and Darkot An, Upper Yarkhun Valley








Shyok River, Khaplu, Skardu








Sokhterabad, Ishkoman, Ghizar








Gopus, Gilgit


----------



## Jango

New Karakorum Highway a road to heaven.


----------



## Windjammer

Saifullah Sani said:


> [/QUOTE]
> This is the famous Trango Tower, a group of dramatic granite spires located on the north side of the Baltoro Glacier, in Baltistan, a district of the Gilgit-Baltistan region of Pakistan (formerly Northern Areas). They are part of the Baltoro Muztagh, a subrange of the Karakoram range. The Towers offer some of the largest cliffs and most challenging rock climbing in the world. The highest point in the group is the summit of Great Trango Tower, 6,286 m (20,608 ft). The east face of the Great Trango Tower features the world's greatest nearly vertical drop.
> 
> [url=http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=-M99QbbJMYI]Basejump Great Trango Pakistan - YouTube[/url]


----------



## anathema

nuclearpak said:


> New Karakorum Highway a road to heaven.



always wanted to take a drive on Karakorum highway...possibly the most breathtaking road...how many of you have taken a ride through this highway ?


----------



## krash

anathema said:


> always wanted to take a drive on Karakorum highway...possibly the most breathtaking road...how many of you have taken a ride through this highway ?



At least twice and on average thrice every year since I was two  Been a little mad for these places! But one thing I have to clarify is that the KKH passes through ever changing landscapes and scenery as you drive along. The only thing that remains a constant are the monstrous mountains and the feeling of all your senses being knocked out of you after every 15 min. The question 'has one been on the KKH' is incomplete and too vague. Its a long LONG road. It starts from the hills of Abbotabad to Khunjrab pass (Pak-China border) and then on to Kashgar. Iv traveled from Abottabad till Khhunjrab and everywhere else in between. One more thing: The Gilgit-Skardu road which shoots off from the KKH at Alam chowk, which is approximately a 2-3 hour drivefrom Jaghlot, is never given its dew credit. Its almost always told and known as a section of the KKH which it actually isnt. Up till Skardu its been built on terrain more dangerous and hazardous than the KKH itself. Through out its length is passes through very very narrow gullies and valleys with seriously tall, black mountains of the Karakorum shooting straight up, and I do mean straight up, right besides you. You are always traveling right at the edge of at least a 100 meter drop. Its a beautiful beautiful road passing through even more beautiful places. At least for me that road has always been a more exciting and terrifying experience than the KKH itself. Many people see pictures of those places and they are dumbfounded by the beauty but I promise you that the pictures dont come close to doing justice to those places. One cant even explain the feeling one gets when standing in the middle of it all and taking it all in through sight, smell and sound. Its an overwhelming feeling which starts from the pit of your stomach and overtakes the whole body. Theres no other feeling that comes close to standing right at the feet of the tallest and most precipitous mountains in the world. Iv seen people fall down on their knees and burst out in tears with my own eyes (i promise you that this is not even a little exaggerated). Your life and the world around you suddenly starts looking more beautiful than ever. One always come's back from there brand new with an undying hunger to go back. Id better stop myself now or ill keep on blabbering about the north all night.




Windjammer said:


> The east face of the Great Trango Tower features the world's greatest nearly vertical drop.



Sir just a little correction: The tallest vertical face belongs to Nangaparbat. Its south face, or the Rupal face, runs for 4600 meters straight up. The Rupal face was first climbed by the most famous mountaineer Reinhold Messner and his younger brother Gunther Messner in 1970. Gunther died on the way back.

Bellow are some famous pictures of the great Slovenian alpinist Tomaz Humar stuck on the Rupal face. He was stuck on that same spot for six days before he was rescued by the Pak army helicopters. The rescue itself is considered pretty amazing since it defied all odds.











The second tallest cliff face belongs to Ultar Sar at arround 3000 meters. I think its either the southwest face or the southeast pillar. You get a fantastic view of the Ultar Sar from Karimabad in Hunza. A pic of the southeast pillar bellow:






Then comes the Great Trango Tower's east face:








Interesting fact: Reportedly the 11 highest vertical/near vertical faces of the world are all situated inside Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aks18

anathema said:


> always wanted to take a drive on Karakorum highway...possibly the most breathtaking road...how many of you have taken a ride through this highway ?


 
i have been there on motor bike , car and bus its amazing road


----------



## krash

aks18 said:


> i have been there on motor bike , car and bus its amazing road



Iv only been from badgram to patan on a bike in march once. Its an amazing feeling. Its still cold and the mountains are lush green at that time. rest of the times its always been a bus or a car (hitch hiked many times too). But sticking ur head out of the window of ur car/bus is pretty awesome and fun too :p


----------



## wind

Its refreshing ! World knows very little about the diversity of PAK. Promote the better side to the world.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Are KKH,deosai,fairy meadows and other beautiful places in Gigil Baltistan province accessable in december by road? i just retored by CJ5 and im thinking of visiting these areas during my winter vacation with 4 of my frnds>> any advice and can u guys kindly tell me the distance between Rwp-G/B? I have a budget of around 80,000...


----------



## krash

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> Are KKH,deosai,fairy meadows and other beautiful places in Gigil Baltistan province accessable in december by road? i just retored by CJ5 and im thinking of visiting these areas during my winter vacation with 4 of my frnds>> any advice and can u guys kindly tell me the distance between Rwp-G/B? I have a budget of around 80,000...



That is a difficult question sir one laden with many variables. It all depends on the weather. Iv been up there almost every winter. But theres always a good chance of the roads being snowed shut. At times the second snow is late and the roads can stay open uptill early january. On the other hand at times they close before december. But in any case the roads dnt stay closed for more than 2-3 days on average. They have to keep them open, its a busy highway. One thing u shud do is constantly keep in contact with people of those places, hotel managers etc. They can update u on the situation of the routes. Also some places almost always get snowed in very early and remain so though out the winters e.g. Deosai and fairy meadows.

Gilgit Baltistan is quite big. Where exactly are you planning to go? The first major town on the KKH when you enter Gilgit Baltistan is Chillas. You can either reach it by the classic KKH route which would take you through Badgram, Bhesham, Patan, etc folowing the Indus all the way. Or you could take the route which shoots off from the KKH at Mansehra and takes you through Balakot, Kaghan, Naran and Babusar to Chillas. This route is shorter. But the road was barely jeepable from Jalkhad onward when I took this route a year ago (the road is unbelievably amazing from Naran till Jalkhad). A friend recently came from there and told me that its allot better a passable. But its still unpaved for long patches. 

Id suggest you take the classic route following indus (A little less than 500 km if I remember correctly. It will take you around 15-20 hours, depending on how you drive and how may stops you make). It just has a different feel to it, its the KKH after all (Plus you'll get to see Kohistan). Its more majestic and regal. Also you can always go up till Babusar on a weekend trip. Now the real magic starts happening after Chillas. I could help you more if you could tell me where exactly you wanted to go and what you exactly wanted to do there. 

ps: 80k will be more than enough for all of you. Unless your thinking of some serious trekking or climbing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Id love to see the base camp of K-2 ... and *climb some 6000 feet summit... what do u think it will cost me?*


Also can u kindly tell me the best places to visit there?


I have heard alot abt rakaposhi,fairy meadows,deosai,hunza,chilla,besham,etc....


----------



## Emmie

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> Id love to see the base camp of K-2 ... and *climb some 6000 feet summit... what do u think it will cost me?*
> 
> 
> Also can u kindly tell me the best places to visit there?
> 
> 
> I have heard alot abt rakaposhi,fairy meadows,deosai,hunza,chilla,besham,etc....



Do visit Deosai, its awesome. If possible do extend your tour to Gilmit and Khanjerab Pass.

Reactions: Like Like:
 1


----------



## krash

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> Id love to see the base camp of K-2 ... and *climb some 6000 feet summit... what do u think it will cost me?*
> 
> 
> Also can u kindly tell me the best places to visit there?
> 
> 
> I have heard alot abt rakaposhi,fairy meadows,deosai,hunza,chilla,besham,etc....



Sir have you had any trekking or climbing experience? For this postim going to assume that you dont. Please correctme if you do:

K-2 base camp is a very serious matter. The trek alone from Askole to the base camp will take 8-9 days of very difficult trekking. The base camp sits at more than 5500 meters high. That is some serious altitude. In the winters id dare not try it. Also it will cost you allot. My last estimate overran 50k per person. Iv planned for it twice and both the times Iv had to abandon it due to cost over runs and logistical issues. Its my ultimate dream. The second time I changed the destination to Snow Lake which too ended in failure after 5 days of trekking because one of the fellows i was with dislocated his shoulder. IMHO you should leave it for some time latter.

Now if you meant a 6000 *feet* summit then sir even in the valleys you'l be above that height. Skardu is at around 7500 feet and it sits at the bottom of the valley. If you meant 6000 *meters* then that is a very serious and daunting task again. Especially in the winters. Iv tried three 5000 meter peaks in the winters and Iv failed two of them (one by only 60 meters). Once we were stuck in Khaplu for two days because the local authorities deemed it too difficult for us to climb HomBroq peak (around 5800 meters) in the winters. It was only after we had proved them that we had climbed Saling Peak (5080 meters) in the winter of the previous year that they allowed us the attempt. In short climbing 4000 meters and above is serious business. At these altitudes physical strength doesn't count for much. Its all about experience, technique and sheer mental resolve. Another thing which makes climbing more difficult than usual in these parts is the sheer gradient. Our Karakorum has the most precipitous mountains in the world. They just shoot straight up. I have a climb planned for Manglik Sar (6050 meters) coming January and even though its one of the easiest six thousanders in Pakistan im still scared as hell. Again id humbly suggest that you reconsider.

Now for my suggestion id advise you something simpler. One thing you can do is pick any major town up north e.g. Skardi, Gilgit, Karimabad, etc. The drive to these places alone will blow your mind away. Ill post this in detail so that everyone gets to know about the trips. This is going to be very long! Sorry :p

*1) Skardu:*

Firstly the road connecting Skardu with the KKH is breath taking with views of many high peaks along the way. Secondly you can do allot in Skardu. For example you can go see the hundreds of years old Kharphocho Fort (Skardu fort). Its built on the hill just behind Skardu. On one side its gives you the view of the valley and Skardu right beneath you and on the other side you can see the perma white peaks of Siachin. You can also go see the famouse Skardu desert. Its a sand desert (with dunes and everything) in the middle of snow capped peaks. Then there are the famous lakes around Skardu. You can reach Satpara lake in 30-45 min from Skardu. Its a good place for trout fishing. Then theres the upper Kachura lake and the lower Kachura lake (Shangrila lake). You can take a 2-3 hour jeep ride down to Shangrila lake. Then you can also go further north to Shigar village. Shigar village lies on one of the routes to K2. Its a beautiful place and there it too has an old fort (Shigar fort). Then for a little trekking you can go check out Narsok village. Theres a beautiful spring there. I havent seen the place but iv been told about it by the locals. 
Next, if you really want some serious fun, get back in your car and start driving further on the Gilgit Skardu road towards Hushe. Its a good days drive, 10-12 hours. You'l pass through Ghanche village, Barrah village, Khaplu and many other places which are a must see. You'l see trinity peak (6700 meters) on your way too. Hushe valley itself is beautiful! Standing in the middle of the village you'l see Laila Peak (6096 meters) right infront of you. 

Hushe village:






Laila Peak:




.

You can spend the night in Hushe or come back. In Hushe and in Skardu you can easily hire a local guide to take you on one of the many day treks available there. The guides there, for such treks, will charge from 1000 to 2000 rupees for a day, depending on your bargaining skills. Thus far iv only barely scratched the surface. There are too many beautiful places there to see. In short no matter where you point your nose and start walking/driving you wont be disapointed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Thanks bro... n kindly stop embarassing me by calling me sir...


----------



## krash

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> Thanks bro... n kindly stop embarassing me by calling me sir...



Hahaha sorry bro :p

*2) Karimabad:*

This town is a gem. The views you get from your rooms window in this town are phenomenal! You can take a 1 to 1.5 hour jeep ride or just hike to the eagle's nest where they have a hotel and camping grounds. The eagle's nest looks right down upon Karimabad. From here and the town you can see the likes of Rakaposhi (7788 meters), Ultar Sar (7388 meters), Drina (7266 meters), Lady finger(6000 meters) and Spantik (Golden peak- 7027 meters--This peak is considered one of the most beautiful peaks in the world). You can go visit the Baltit Fort too which is a beautiful ancient fort. Further more there are many medium difficulty treks that you can hire from here. For example Rakaposhi base camp, Hoper glacier trek and Rush lake trek. These are all 3 to 4 day treks and climbs. Rush peak attempts are also organized but the difficulty is not easy at all. Also these treks most probably would not be available during the winters. Damn facebook is down otherwise I would've uploaded some of the pics I took on all of these treks and the Rush peak attempt. There are many day treks available here too. The porters will cost you around 1-1.5k/day and the guides will cost you around 2-2.5k/day. There are many more things which you can do here. Ill add them later right now Im too sleepy to type. Below are some of the picks taken from in and around Karimabad and the Eagle's Nest:

Rakaposhi:

















Lady Finger:






Diran:






Spantik:






**Ultar Sar in the next post**


----------



## krash

Ultar Sar:










You can see the Baltit Fort below the mountain in the following pics:










Views from the Baltit Fort:










View of the Hunza valley from the eagle's nest:






View of the Hunza valley from Karimabad:







***Ill add more for Karimabad and then add Gilgit tomorrow. Hope you guys found my posts useful***

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

This is beautiful... i saw a prog on PTV where their host climbs spuntik... one day id climb K-2.<< ultimate wish.


----------



## glitteringstar

Nun Kun 7135 m around Ladakh in Indian Held Kashmir as visible from noori top, Pakistam


----------



## krash

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> This is beautiful... i saw a prog on PTV where their host climbs spuntik... one day id climb K-2.<< ultimate wish.



Sir K2 is where world class climbers die left and right. Honestly it scares the cr*p out of me. For now I dream of K2 base camp and just touching the mighty monster on its feet. I wish you the best of luck. Some of my favorite K2 quotes by different climbers: 

"From Everest Base Camp, you can walk four hours and you're lounging on grass, drinking beer with trekkers. K2 stands absolutely on its own. The approach is hard. The base camp feels like the moon. The mountain itself looks utterly impregnable, and there's no easy way up the thing. And all this hits you between the eyes when you see it for the first time. It's like that famous Munch painting. You know the one &#8212; The Scream &#8212; Except, of course, you're the one doing the screaming." &#8212; Jim Curran.


"No photograph can do justice to 13,000 feet of vertical relief." &#8212; Jim Wickwire about K2

&#8220;...just the bare bones of a name, all rock and ice and storm and abyss. It makes no attempt to sound human. It is atoms and stars. It has the nakedness of the world before the first man &#8211; or of the cindered planet after the last&#8221; 
&#8213; Fosco Maraini

I doubt anyone who knows anything about mountains would be unfamiliar with the name Reinhold Messner. Below is a pic of the front and back covers of his book on K2. The title reads "K2 Mountain of Mountains".

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

Swabi







Swabi







Murre Expressway







Murree







Murree







Murree







Murree

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FreekiN

MY PAKISTAN

I MISS YOU SO MUCH

I LOVE YOU

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## glitteringstar

I don't think there is any other lake more beautiful than Dudipatsar in Entire South Asia atleast.
Dudipatsar lake (Queen of All Lakes)




















All pictures are taken from flickr.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## glitteringstar

Summer Season on the Biafo Hispar Glacier in Pakistan. This is over 100 km of Glacier trek...The longest in the world outside arctic and polar regions.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## American Pakistani

Very beautiful, but tourism ministry is not doing anything to attract tourists.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## krash

American Pakistani said:


> Very beautiful, but tourism ministry is not doing anything to attract tourists.



Trust me its better this way. Let them stay hidden and untouched; only for those who are sincere in their love for these places. The tourists can keep their money.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz

Lulusar Lake, Kaghan Valley, Pakistan by Fotorix Studio, on Flickr




Saif-ul-Muluk Lake, Kaghan Valley, Pakistan by Fotorix Studio, on Flickr




Jalkhad Babusar Top, Kaghan Valley, Pakistan by Fotorix Studio, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz

Beautiful Pakistan by Alee_hasan, on Flickr




Beautiful Pakistan by Alee_hasan, on Flickr




Beautiful Pakistan by Alee_hasan, on Flickr




IMG_1050 by Alee_hasan, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanz

Enroute Kund Malir Beach, Balochistan, Pakistan by Rizwan Quraishi, on Flickr




DSC_0174 by zygo52, on Flickr




DSC_0151 by zygo52, on Flickr




DSC_0162 by zygo52, on Flickr




DSC_0204 by zygo52, on Flickr




pir ghaib summer 1992 by hu48is53, on Flickr




pir ghaib summer 1993 by hu48is53, on Flickr




pir ghaib summer 1993 by hu48is53, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

I dnt want foriegners in my country!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> I dnt want foriegners in my country!



Not even tourists?


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Nope... i dont want people to spoil these beautiful places....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Rafi

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> I dnt want foriegners in my country!



We want the beauty for ourselves.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## krash

VCheng said:


> Not even tourists?



Id rather first bar many Pakistanis (read: Dimwitted, polluting, senseless, shameless, uneducated, ill-mannered and careless retards who ruin everything they touch) from making frequent trips to the north. Pardon my french but my blood boils when I see whats happened to Naran. There was a time when the road to Naran was barely Jeep-able. Back then you had a hard time spotting any sort of trash anywhere. The famous posters that you see of Saif-ul-Malook are from that time. Then they built a beautiful road from Balakot to Naran. Naran now, though still breathtakingly beautiful, has started to show signs of fatigue from the swarm of idiots that invade it every summer. You wont find the picturesque grassy banks around the lake anymore. The northern bank now is nothing but dust and dirt from all the food stalls and the jeeps parked there. And then theres the trash floating in the lake itself. These idiots are ruining the very thing they go there to see i.e. the mind blowing beauty. These people dont deserve to see these places. Murree is enough for this retarded lot, they ruined it ages ago. 

Luckily the rest of the north, despite the brilliant KKH, is allot more difficult to access, due to the terrain, distances and the harsh climate, and hence is mostly visited by the ones who are in love and in result respectful of those places, be it foreigners or Pakistanis. Thankfully the locals up there are acutely aware of keeping these places clean and free of trash. These places are some of those very few remaining on the planet that have remained safe from us devouring animals. Please lets let them remain that way. Lets keep them wild and clean. If you can do that (and endure the difficulties in reaching those places) then no matter who you are you are most welcome to come and have all your senses knocked right out of you by our north. 

ps: If you dont see a trash can put your damn trash in your pockets!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

me and some friends ventured out there (admittedly yes, in 4x4s) some years back

suffice to say, i fully 100% agree with you about the trash. We used to bring a bunch of plastic bags and we'd bring our trash with us all the way back to Peshawar. 

we have to preserve the natural beauty of the place; and that means picking up after oneself. I do agree that vehicles also do damage to the local environment. They should perhaps make specific zones where off-roading is permitted

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## krash

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> me and some friends ventured out there (admittedly yes, in 4x4s) some years back
> 
> suffice to say, i fully 100% agree with you about the trash. We used to bring a bunch of plastic bags and we'd bring our trash with us all the way back to Peshawar.
> 
> we have to preserve the natural beauty of the place; and that means picking up after oneself. I do agree that vehicles also do damage to the local environment. They should perhaps make specific zones where off-roading is permitted



Sir, forget about my backpack, I swear when ever I get back all my pockets, of every piece of clothing that I take, are filled with cigarette *****, chocolate wrappers, tissue paper etc and only half of it belongs to me. People see it as obsessive and crazy I see it as the foremost responsibility for having been allowed into those places. Those places are beyond just beautiful, breathtaking or stunning. As Iv said before they knock all your bloody senses right out of you. The least we can do in gratitude is to leave them as we found them i.e. clean, wild and beautiful. Every time I go there I thank God that not every fat, middle aged buffoon can just load his three kids up in his corolla and drive them up there. Had our north been anything like Nepal we would be finding coke bottles at K2 base camp and bubble gum wrappers at Rush lake. Furthermore thankfully the locals up there are sensible enough to diligently keep the places clean. Those blessed souls quickly pick up any thing you throw away. 

Off-roading is ok as long as one doesnt over do it. For example the government or the locals could have easily disallowed any vehicles from going beyond the point where the star hotel is (one of the only three hotels just before driving down to Saifulmalook. I could be mistaking the name though). Its an easy 2 min walk down to the lake from there. The hundreds of jeeps going up there every day are destroying the place. 

Ill share one example with you of what these places truly hold and what their value is to the sane and responsible. In 2007 I was on a camping trekk to Concordia and Gondogorola (sadly three people got sick and forced us back before we could reach K2 case camp). We had a Japanese couple, a German couple and three of us with two guides and seven porters. The Japanese couple and the German husband told us that it had been their life long dream of catching a glimpse of K2. The German had been saving money for five years for this trek. They told us how lucky we were to have these unimaginably beautiful places in our country. The German woman told us that she had been dragged into this trip by her husband and was not excited until she reached Chillas. From Chillas onward she had only been crying because of what she saw. 
K2 stays hidden behind other mountains until the last part of the trek. After eight days of trekking K2 finally crept out from behind a mountain on our left. This was the first time any of us had ever stood in front of the monster. All seven of us started crying like little girls. The Japanese couple fell into prostration to K2 and we three towards west. We just couldnt believe what we were witnessing. Anyway getting ourselves back together we moved on. Then our guide stopped and started peeing while facing K2. The German walked upto him, smacked him hard on his leg with his hiking pole and said "How dare you pee while facing that mountain you idiot! Iv traveled thousands of miles just to look at it!". This is how much people value these places while we destroy them when ever we get our hands on them.

Im sorry for the long post. I tend to keep on blabbering about these places.

And a pic I took from out last camp site:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng

I used to go to Thandiani for hikes all the time. The last time I went there after a gap of 12 years, I was shocked to see the amount of garbage strewn about just about everywhere. Very disappointing.

People have to be taught to take care of their own national treasures, for once spoiled, they are gone forever.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aks18

krash said:


> Id rather first bar many Pakistanis (read: Dimwitted, polluting, senseless, shameless, uneducated, ill-mannered and careless retards who ruin everything they touch) from making frequent trips to the north. Pardon my french but my blood boils when I see whats happened to Naran. There was a time when the road to Naran was barely Jeep-able. Back then you had a hard time spotting any sort of trash anywhere. The famous posters that you see of Saif-ul-Malook are from that time. Then they built a beautiful road from Balakot to Naran. Naran now, though still breathtakingly beautiful, has started to show signs of fatigue from the swarm of idiots that invade it every summer. You wont find the picturesque grassy banks around the lake anymore. The northern bank now is nothing but dust and dirt from all the food stalls and the jeeps parked there. And then theres the trash floating in the lake itself. These idiots are ruining the very thing they go there to see i.e. the mind blowing beauty. These people dont deserve to see these places. Murree is enough for this retarded lot, they ruined it ages ago.
> 
> Luckily the rest of the north, despite the brilliant KKH, is allot more difficult to access, due to the terrain, distances and the harsh climate, and hence is mostly visited by the ones who are in love and in result respectful of those places, be it foreigners or Pakistanis. Thankfully the locals up there are acutely aware of keeping these places clean and free of trash. These places are some of those very few remaining on the planet that have remained safe from us devouring animals. Please lets let them remain that way. Lets keep them wild and clean. If you can do that (and endure the difficulties in reaching those places) then no matter who you are you are most welcome to come and have all your senses knocked right out of you by our north.
> 
> ps: If you dont see a trash can put your damn trash in your pockets!


 

i second you , we ppl really dnt deserve this beauty i visited naran back in 2007 and now i can clearly see the difference trees had been cut down around naran trash in river kunhar n smell there ppl are ruining the natural beauty of these places


----------



## aks18

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> Are KKH,deosai,fairy meadows and other beautiful places in Gigil Baltistan province accessable in december by road? i just retored by CJ5 and im thinking of visiting these areas during my winter vacation with 4 of my frnds>> any advice and can u guys kindly tell me the distance between Rwp-G/B? I have a budget of around 80,000...




well fairy meadows is accessible in winters too i have a contact with owner of fairy land cottages talked to him few days back he told me if you want to come here in winter they can arrange things but we have to tell him 2 days before while arriving cz no budy lives there in winters , and about deosai i think deosai is not accessible in winters cz of heavy snow fall .


----------



## aks18

krash said:


> Iv only been from badgram to patan on a bike in march once. Its an amazing feeling. Its still cold and the mountains are lush green at that time. rest of the times its always been a bus or a car (hitch hiked many times too). But sticking ur head out of the window of ur car/bus is pretty awesome and fun too :p



thats cool  but yar while riding bikes in such beautiful valleys bring you more closer to the nature


----------



## aks18

well here are pictures of lake saif ul malook in snow in 2nd last week of october  enjoy the endless beauty of this beautiful lake hope the govt try to stop the building of hotels around this lake 
















this was amazing shot but this steel box ruined the image

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aks18

and here comes the most stunning pic of lake

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aks18

A walk from Marfo ghoro........towards the kingdom of secrets.... Biafo, Hisper........ The Lost Kingdom of Karakoram

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## krash

[/COLOR]


aks18 said:


> well fairy meadows is accessible in winters too i have a contact with owner of fairy land cottages talked to him few days back he told me if you want to come here in winter they can arrange things but we have to tell him 2 days before while arriving cz no budy lives there in winters , *and about deosai i think deosai is not accessible in winters cz of heavy snow fall* .



Yup and they dont clear it until spring, if they do clear it at all.



aks18 said:


> thats cool  but yar while riding bikes in such beautiful valleys bring you more closer to the nature



I completely agree with you on that. In fact thats exactly why im hanging out of my car's/bus's window most of the time. But see you know what the situation of the KKH has been, for a while now, up till Raikhot. Riding for that long through those kinds of pot holes would shatter my spine :p Lazy a$$ FWO zindabad!


----------



## aks18

krash said:


> [/COLOR]
> 
> Yup and they dont clear it until spring, if they do clear it at all.
> 
> 
> 
> I completely agree with you on that. In fact thats exactly why im hanging out of my car's/bus's window most of the time. But see you know what the situation of the KKH has been, for a while now, up till Raikhot. Riding for that long through those kinds of pot holes would shatter my spine :p Lazy a$$ FWO zindabad!



yeah road condition is worst now  but many people manage to cross those areas easily recently one of my friend returned from his biking tour one bike two guys he even ride his bike on doubling up to tatto village and jeep track of fairy meadows  leme share his pics here 

---------- Post added at 03:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:46 PM ----------

my friend was lucky to have beautiful n clear view of nanga parbat for whole 3 days and when i visited i just got 30 min time to clearly see nanga parbat then it was vanished in clouds

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aks18

the dangerous jeep track of fairy meadows 






i was also part of the plan but due to some issue i could join him but next summer tour is done with him


----------



## aks18

here are some amazing shots of my friend bhatti boy 





















pic of Mighty Nanga Parbat from the view point before base camp but he was not able to go there 







view of nanga parbat from beyal camp ,my friend was really lucky to have clear view

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aks18

check out the beauty it feels like artifical  and the cam used in all of these pics was mobile camera nokia x6 i am really amazed to see the result of nokia's mobile stunning

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## American Pakistani

very beautiful Pakistan.


----------



## salvage

Frozen Lake by M Atif Saeed, on Flickr




Diamond In the Sky.. by M Atif Saeed, on Flickr




Living on Stone.. by M Atif Saeed, on Flickr


----------



## salvage

Hug.... by M Atif Saeed, on Flickr




Patterns.. by M Atif Saeed, on Flickr




Parallel... by M Atif Saeed, on Flickr


----------



## David Young

Great vid! Wish I could visit Pakistan.


----------



## krash

David Young said:


> Great vid! Wish I could visit Pakistan.



And why cant you? You are most welcome here.....of course as long as you promise to keep these places clean :p


On another note, how many people here have actually seen K2 in front of them?


----------



## Omar1984

Baltoro Muztagh Range, Karakoram







Khalti Lake, Gupis Valley








Murree Hills








Nanga Parbat








The Himalayan Brown Bear (Ursus arctos isabellinus), also known as the Himalayan Red Bear, Isabelline Bear or Dzu-Teh, is a subspecies of the Brown Bear. The bear (as the Dzu-Teh) is thought to be the source of the legend of the Yeti.The Deosai National Park was established in 1993 to protect the survival of the Himalayan Brown Bear, Pakistan's largest omnivore, and its habitat. Having long been a prize kill for poachers and hunters, the bear now has a hope for survival in Deosai where its number has increased from only 19 in 1993 to 40 in 2005.

The Deosai Plains are also home to the Himalayan Ibex, Red Fox, Golden Marmot, Gray Wolf, the Ladakh Urial, the Snow Leopard, and over 124 resident and migratory birds. Birds in the park include the Golden Eagle, Lammergeier, Griffon Vulture, Laggar Falcon, Peregrine Falcon, Kestrel, Sparrowhawk and Snowcock.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984

Shandur







Phander







The Deosai National Park








Baltoro Muztagh Range, Karakoram

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Omar1984

Pictures of Tao Butt in Azad Kashmir:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## salvage

*Welcome to Pakistan...the best of Central Asia*





Dawn bliss by jonmartin (), on Flickr


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

Wonderfull view of snow covered peak Falaksair from Swat valley (Pakistan)







This is a view of Tupopdan mountain, one of the most amazing places along Karakoram highway.







Sunset at GT Road, Pakistan







Astore Valley







Derawar Fort, Cholistan, Pakistan







Uch Sharif







Dance of a Peacock in Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aks18

A photographic tribute to Hunza Valley By Syed Mehdi Bukhari .






Altit village hunza valley






Colors Of Blossom & Baltit Fort







Baltit Fort In The Season Of Blossom







Cherry Tree On Green Carpet 






Utopia






A Colorful Spring Morning In Hunza valley.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aks18

An April's Morning In Hunza valley






Spring In Town






Blossom & Ultar Peak






Blossom Everywhere 






Standing Alone






Adorable Kid Of Hunza







Elizbeth Tylor Of Hunza

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aks18

First Light On Rakaposhi





Panoramic View Of Rakaposhi






A Fertile Land







Cheery & Apricot 







Morning In Fields






Glitter







Nomal Valley (On Gilgit-Hunza Section)


----------



## aks18

Over The Mighty Karakoram Range, In Hunza Valley , Aliabad


----------



## glitteringstar

Kamri, Minimarg




Minimarg in early summers




Minimarg




Frozen Lake Minimarg




Somewhere near Burzil Pass

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## glitteringstar

Sadpara Lake, Skardu


----------



## khanz

A view along the trekking trail, Upper Dir by arshadthetrekker (Back from Swat Valley ), on Flickr




Falak Sher Mountain, a view from Ushu, Kalam Valley, Swat by arshadthetrekker (Back from Swat Valley ), on Flickr



A view of Mankiyal mountains from Kalam Valley, Swat by arshadthetrekker (Back from Swat Valley ), on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## khanz

Beautiful Pakistan by Alee_hasan, on Flickr



 Beautiful Pakistan by Alee_hasan, on Flickr




Beautiful Pakistan by Alee_hasan, on Flickr




Untitled by Alee_hasan, on Flickr




How glorious a greeting the sun gives the mountains! by . : Khalid Khan : ., on Flickr




Paaye-4 by bukhaari, on Flickr




Kund Malir Beach 01 by Inverted Rainbow, on Flickr




kail2 by javedchawla, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## khanz

Leda Naran 1998 - VI by Bakhtiar PWR, on Flickr




Leda Naran 1998 - III by Bakhtiar PWR, on Flickr




Saif ul Maluk Lake 1999 - Sunrise by Bakhtiar PWR, on Flickr




Malika Parbat 1996  by Bakhtiar PWR, on Flickr




Reflections @ Shangrila by Faisal.Saeed, on Flickr




Fairy Meadows Pond by Jahandad, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Leader

aks18 said:


> well here are pictures of lake saif ul malook in snow in 2nd last week of october  enjoy the endless beauty of this beautiful lake hope the govt try to stop the building of hotels around this lake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this was amazing shot but this steel box ruined the image



this is awful that they are developing hotel at such a beautiful place. if they must they could have developed a bit away from the lake.....disgusting !! hope it fails...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11

this is indeed outrageous, stop polluting the natural places, and if you want to rest near the lake, have a tent


----------



## pakau

BEAUTIFUL THREAD


----------



## Omar1984

Hingol national park stretches out to approximately 1,650 km and is one of the largest national parks of Pakistan.

It lies on the Makran coast in Balochistan and is situated about 190 km from Karachi.

The national park entails topographical features varying from barren forests in the north to cooler regions in the west that have regular rainfall and are home to different plants and animals.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rupeshkumar

Beautiful pics...


----------



## Omar1984

Murree, Punjab Province of Pakistan








View of Ormara hammer head from the coastal highway, Balochistan Province of Pakistan








The Ormara beach; Ormara is an old coastal city .When fleeting towards Gwadar all the way through Makran Coastal Highway. Ormara comes in central between Karachi and Gwadar. Its past routes are connected with Alexander the Great, who stayed there with his territorial army for a small number of days on his way back from the Indus region, after winning the lands of Sindh, Punjab and the Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Province.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aysha54

very nice ha


----------



## VCheng

Pakwheelers doing their bit to *Project Pakistan Positively*:

Why Pakistan Is The Greatest Tourist Country In The World

based on this thread:

Karchat - Kirthar National Park and surrounding areas - Libra - PakWheels Forums

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

Muzaffarabad, Azad Kashmir








































PC Muzaffarabad







Quaid-e-Azam Bridge

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984

Two dancers perform a local dance using sabres and shields. This dance in Hunza, which begins slowly and methodically, builds up to a wild frenzy at the end.







Margalla Hills, Islamabad





















Gujrat, Punjab







Children in Karachi







Jhelum, Punjab

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tauhaa

This thread has the images reflectiong the diverse beauty of Pakistani Land scape !!
Thanks for sharing !!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fasih Khan

*I Love My PAKISTAN*


----------



## aks18

VCheng said:


> Pakwheelers doing their bit to *Project Pakistan Positively*:
> 
> Why Pakistan Is The Greatest Tourist Country In The World
> 
> based on this thread:
> 
> Karchat - Kirthar National Park and surrounding areas - Libra - PakWheels Forums





no doubt pakwheelers are the guys who are trying to show the world real side of pakistan i love to explore new new thread on pakwheels related to tours n vacations simply awesome work by these guys


----------



## aks18

First ever HD video of Shangrila Resorts must Check it out  open the facebook link and login your Id and enjoy the endless beauty 

[video]https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=309537742418927[/video]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Punjabi Jattan Da Puttar

WoW, this is beautiful....

Especially kashmir's plains and mountains

But most beautiful province in Pakistan is Punjab :p


----------



## nikman

realy beautiful pics


----------



## Omar1984

Kaghan







A local collecting herbs in Kaghan







K2







Skardu during Autumn

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Omar1984

Kaghan Valley, Khyber-Paktunkhwa Province







Ancient town of Moenjodaro, Sindh Province







HAWKSBILL TURTLE, found mostly in the coast of Balochistan Province







Ayubia National Park, Khyber-Paktunkawa Province







Changa Manga Jungle, Kasur district, Punjab Province







Shogran, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Province







PC Bhurban in Murree, Punjab Province







Autumn in Hunza Valley in Gilgit-Baltistan

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## W.11

glitteringstar said:


> Kamri, Minimarg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minimarg in early summers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minimarg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frozen Lake Minimarg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Somewhere near Burzil Pass



so beautiful, did you take these photos??


----------



## Bhim

Very beautiful pictures. I hope a day will come when people from both sides could roam around freely.


----------



## W.11

krash said:


> Id rather first bar many Pakistanis (read: Dimwitted, polluting, senseless, shameless, uneducated, ill-mannered and careless retards who ruin everything they touch) from making frequent trips to the north. Pardon my french but my blood boils when I see whats happened to Naran. There was a time when the road to Naran was barely Jeep-able. Back then you had a hard time spotting any sort of trash anywhere. The famous posters that you see of Saif-ul-Malook are from that time. Then they built a beautiful road from Balakot to Naran. Naran now, though still breathtakingly beautiful, has started to show signs of fatigue from the swarm of idiots that invade it every summer. You wont find the picturesque grassy banks around the lake anymore. The northern bank now is nothing but dust and dirt from all the food stalls and the jeeps parked there. And then theres the trash floating in the lake itself. These idiots are ruining the very thing they go there to see i.e. the mind blowing beauty. These people dont deserve to see these places. Murree is enough for this retarded lot, they ruined it ages ago.
> 
> Luckily the rest of the north, despite the brilliant KKH, is allot more difficult to access, due to the terrain, distances and the harsh climate, and hence is mostly visited by the ones who are in love and in result respectful of those places, be it foreigners or Pakistanis. Thankfully the locals up there are acutely aware of keeping these places clean and free of trash. These places are some of those very few remaining on the planet that have remained safe from us devouring animals. Please lets let them remain that way. Lets keep them wild and clean. If you can do that (and endure the difficulties in reaching those places) then no matter who you are you are most welcome to come and have all your senses knocked right out of you by our north.
> 
> ps: If you dont see a trash can put your damn trash in your pockets!



there should be fine for esp tourists to northern area mountains, they create litters

but to be very frank our army in siachen is also destroying the place because of fighting the decades long war


----------



## W.11

kirthar national park(sindh/karachi)




























credits: http://www.pakwheels.com/forums/roa...thar-national-park-surrounding-areas-libra-23


----------



## W.11

credits: http://www.pakwheels.com/forums/roa...thar-national-park-surrounding-areas-libra-23


----------



## W.11

[/IMG]





















http://www.pakwheels.com/forums/roa...thar-national-park-surrounding-areas-libra-23


----------



## W.11

credits: Karchat - Kirthar National Park and surrounding areas - Libra - Page 5 - PakWheels Forums


----------



## W.11

credits: Karchat - Kirthar National Park and surrounding areas - Libra - Page 7 - PakWheels Forums


----------



## W.11

Karchat - Kirthar National Park and surrounding areas - Libra - Page 9 - PakWheels Forums

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11

indus river dolphins

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz

Evening at Saif-ul-Malook by Aamir Choudhry, on Flickr




Shelter from the storm by Asad K, on Flickr




Shounter Valley by I.D.A, on Flickr




100_7771 by M Farrukh Iftikhar, on Flickr




Rupal Valley! by Muhammad Hasnain, on Flickr




ushuron, swat, PAKISTAN by TARIQ HAMEED SULEMANI, on Flickr




Shangrila Resort by Haroon Sadiq, on Flickr




Malubiting 7458m &amp; Spantik 7027m Peak by M Atif Saeed, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## khanz

btw is it just me or is anyone else bothered by the fact the indian thread has way more views and more active than this ? lol yes i am jealous i admit it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Desert Fox

KarachiPunk said:


>



Why are they taking the Dolphin out of the water? They should let them be, rare species like these should be protected by law, these are our national animals.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

Desert Fox said:


> Why are they taking the Dolphin out of the water? They should let them be, rare species like these should be protected by law, these are our national animals.



yaar you shot in dark guy is from WWF pakistan they are not taking her anywhere they bring them back many times these are blind dolphins .look logo on shirt of guy 

there was image info look 
















*Rescues of blind indus dolfin*

Rescues of Blind Indus Dolphin photo by jahangir khan

THE Blind Indus Dolphin or Bulhan as it is called in local parlance, is a fresh water mammal and considered to be the second most threatened species among river dolphins the world over.

The species of dolphin, endemic to Pakistan, survives in an extremely shrinking habitat in the River Indus from Chashma Barrage to Kotri Barrage (an area of 1,300kms).

Due to the shrinkage of their habitat and division of its population into four to five groups among the barrages, its breeding behaviour has also drastically changed. Many natural and manmade problems have posed as serious threats to this unique specie. Among others, the stranding of dolphins into the barrage canals is the main problem and a serious threat to the Bulhan.

Since water scarcity has arisen in the Indus, the dolphins have moved to the canals, perhaps for shelter, food or breeding. When the mighty Indus flowed with full capacity, no reports were received regarding strandings. But as soon as it shrunk, these creatures have started moving about for survival.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11

yes dolphins are being rescued,some thing really must be done to save these dolphins from extinction,maybe increase their breed in captivity

look these poor dolphins died


----------



## Imran Khan

KarachiPunk said:


> yes dolphins are being rescued,some thing really must be done to save these dolphins from extinction,maybe increase their breed in captivity
> 
> look these poor dolphins died



man no one kill them locals always save them but what we can do they are blind from god .so they come out and die by mistakes .


----------



## W.11

Imran Khan said:


> man no one kill them locals always save them but what we can do they are blind from god .so they come out and die by mistakes .



oohhi thought its because some times they go into canals by mistake and as canals dont have enough depth and water, they are stranded their

anyways, i just readin wikipedia their population in recent years have increased and we have like 400 dolphins so its not entirely a bad news, but like snow leopards they need to be breed in captivity like pandas who are being maintained some what in captivity


----------



## Imran Khan

KarachiPunk said:


> oohhi thought its because some times they go into canals by mistake and as canals dont have enough depth and water, they are stranded their
> 
> anyways, i just readin wikipedia their population in recent years have increased and we have like 400 dolphins so its not entirely a bad news, but like snow leopards they need to be breed in captivity like pandas who are being maintained some what in captivity



YES they need extra take care which is already doing and one farm also for save them and make more population


----------



## Omar1984

Balochistan Province of Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984




----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

Khuzdar, Balochistan Province of Pakistan
























Chogolisa (or Bride Peak) is a mountain in the Karakoram region of Pakistan. It lies near the Baltoro Glacier in the Concordia region which is home to some of the highest peaks of the world.








Rakaposhi 7788m 27th highest in the World is most beautiful mountain due to its sroundings.May the only such high peaks wich start from the field and raised toward sky.Rakaposhi is laid in Nagar valley, Northern Pakistan but this view was taken from Hunza valley side.
Rakaposhi (Räkapo&#351;i) is a mountain in the Karakoram mountain range in Pakistan. It is situated in the Nagar Valley approximately 100 km north of the city of Gilgit. Rakaposhi means "shining wall" in the local language. Rakaposhi is also known as Rakaposhi Peak. Rakapushi and Dumani ("Mother of Mist"). It is ranked 27th highest in the world and 12th highest in Pakistan, but it is more popular for its beauty than its rank might suggest and is said to be one of the most beautiful mountains in the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ace of spade

this thread is a proof that Pakistan is the heart of Central Asia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz

^ south asia 




Chitral scout Masjid by Iqbal Khatri, on Flickr




Blissful Solitude by NotMicroButSoft (Back in town), on Flickr




A Beautiful Painting Of Nature In The Early Morning! by usman_bukhari (waiting for next adventure, on Flickr




Jigsaw Puzzle of Ice and water by Aamir Choudhry, on Flickr

---------- Post added at 12:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:19 PM ----------

^ south asia 




Chitral scout Masjid by Iqbal Khatri, on Flickr




Blissful Solitude by NotMicroButSoft (Back in town), on Flickr




A Beautiful Painting Of Nature In The Early Morning! by usman_bukhari (waiting for next adventure, on Flickr




Jigsaw Puzzle of Ice and water by Aamir Choudhry, on Flickr


----------



## khanz

Wild Rose and Naked mountain by Aamir Choudhry, on Flickr




Lulusar Lake, Kaghan Valley by Aamir Choudhry, on Flickr


----------



## Fasih Khan

*Khanz Plz let me know how do I post pictures here. I'd like to contribute aswell.*


----------



## khanz

Fasih Khan said:


> *Khanz Plz let me know how do I post pictures here. I'd like to contribute aswell.*



put the link of the pics around an image tag ---->


----------



## silk route

khanz said:


> ^ south asia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chitral scout Masjid by Iqbal Khatri, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blissful Solitude by NotMicroButSoft (Back in town), on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Beautiful Painting Of Nature In The Early Morning! by usman_bukhari (waiting for next adventure, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jigsaw Puzzle of Ice and water by Aamir Choudhry, on Flickr
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:19 PM ----------
> 
> ^ south asia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chitral scout Masjid by Iqbal Khatri, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blissful Solitude by NotMicroButSoft (Back in town), on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Beautiful Painting Of Nature In The Early Morning! by usman_bukhari (waiting for next adventure, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jigsaw Puzzle of Ice and water by Aamir Choudhry, on Flickr



*without a doubt this the best of Central Asia*


----------



## silk route

khanz said:


> ^ south asia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chitral scout Masjid by Iqbal Khatri, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blissful Solitude by NotMicroButSoft (Back in town), on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Beautiful Painting Of Nature In The Early Morning! by usman_bukhari (waiting for next adventure, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jigsaw Puzzle of Ice and water by Aamir Choudhry, on Flickr
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:19 PM ----------
> 
> ^ south asia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chitral scout Masjid by Iqbal Khatri, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blissful Solitude by NotMicroButSoft (Back in town), on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Beautiful Painting Of Nature In The Early Morning! by usman_bukhari (waiting for next adventure, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jigsaw Puzzle of Ice and water by Aamir Choudhry, on Flickr



*without a doubt this is the best of Central Asia*


----------



## khanz

silk route said:


> *without a doubt this is the best of Central Asia*




umm......pakistan is part of south asia just coz we might share part of same plate doesn't mean were central asian has always been considered as south asian and we're part of saarc and our geopolitical history has always been with the sub-continent dude central asia is mostly landlocked former soviet states and we have never been part of the central asian states so stop trying to make us something were not.Don't be one of those pathetic inferiority complex pakistanis who falsely claim it's part of a different region just because of religion.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fasih Khan

khanz said:


> put the link of the pics around an image tag ---->



Couldn't get a bit ... I'm sorry


----------



## Shapur

Nice pictures everyone, Truly beautiful.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## khanz

World Tourism Day by High Blue!, on Flickr




Dalsampa-Saicho Stage by Asif Saeed [uploading Soan Valley], on Flickr




Rush Lake by Mudassar Ahmed Dar, on Flickr




Emerald by Amir Mukhtar Mughal | www.amirmukhtar.com, on Flickr




Lake at Banjosa, Pakistan's Kashmir by Raheel Adnan, on Flickr




Glowing peak. by JHNZB, on Flickr




Hansraj lake,azad kashmir,pakistan by khurram Saddiqui, on Flickr




The Dancing Light by Raheel Adnan, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz

valley and hills by javedchawla, on Flickr




sharda by javedchawla, on Flickr




neelam valley 3 by javedchawla, on Flickr




sardari neelam by javedchawla, on Flickr




taobut3 by javedchawla, on Flickr




Skardu Desert. by Nadeem Khawar., on Flickr




Deosai Plains. by Nadeem Khawar., on Flickr




Tariq Sulemani ke namm. 6,010 m (19,718 ft) by Nadeem Khawar., on Flickr


----------



## Omar1984

FATA (Federally Administered Tribal Areas), Pakistan


----------



## Omar1984

LasBela, Balochistan Province of Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz

Yet to Melt by jzakariya, on Flickr




140 by shahmurai, on Flickr




Seat of The Giant (DeoSai) by !shtiaQ Ahmed, on Flickr




playing fields by shahmurai, on Flickr




run by shahmurai, on Flickr




jalkhad, kaghan valley, pakistan by usman_bukhari (waiting for next adventure, on Flickr




Edge Of The Lake ! by KR-Waleed, on Flickr




Untitled by Johan Assarsson, on Flickr


----------



## khanz

Yet to Melt by jzakariya, on Flickr




140 by shahmurai, on Flickr




Seat of The Giant (DeoSai) by !shtiaQ Ahmed, on Flickr




playing fields by shahmurai, on Flickr




run by shahmurai, on Flickr




jalkhad, kaghan valley, pakistan by usman_bukhari (waiting for next adventure, on Flickr




Edge Of The Lake ! by KR-Waleed, on Flickr




Untitled by Johan Assarsson, on Flickr


----------



## khanz

Blissful Solitude by NotMicroButSoft (Back-in-Town), on Flickr




WINTER INERTIA by PHOTOROTA, on Flickr




Ice cold glacier water. by JHNZB, on Flickr




Another Day In Paradise by General Sahab_Honey i am home!!, on Flickr




PRECIOUS LAND - SHAGRILLA by PHOTOROTA, on Flickr




Sialkot Landscape by Irfan Mirza, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## khanz

Dharam Sar Lake-2, Naran-Pakistan by Mian Aamir, on Flickr




Gondogoro Glacier by Fidai, on Flickr




SATPARA LAKE. by PHOTOROTA, on Flickr




Ataabad Lake Hunza. by Karrar Haidri, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VCheng

Hasn't the Attabad Lake been drained by blasting the landslide dam?


----------



## aks18

VCheng said:


> Hasn't the Attabad Lake been drained by blasting the landslide dam?




its still there lake's water level is just few feets down by blasting


----------



## Omar1984

Beautiful valley of Nagar Parker in Sindh Province of Pakistan. These are pure Granite mountain in Thar Nagar Parker.







Balochistan Province of Pakistan







Natural Spring in Balochistan Province of Pakistan












Dolphin in Miani Hor, near Lasbela Balochistan Province of Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Omar1984

Rural areas of Punjab Province of Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

Rural Sindh Province of Pakistan







An old man from Northern part of Punjab Province of Pakistan







A girl from Gilgit-Baltistan, Pakistan







Gilgit-Baltistan, Pakistan







Dharam Sar Lake, Naran, Kaghan Valley, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Province of Pakistan







Villagers in Swat, Khyber Pakhtunkwa Province of Pakistan







Hunza Valley, Gilgit-Baltistan, Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Omar1984

The Indus River in Kohistan District of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Province of Pakistan








Lake Saif-ul-Maluk in winter in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Province of Pakistan







Shogran, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Province of Pakistan






The famous Attabad Lake in Hunza, Gilgit Baltistan, Pakistan (frozen this winter).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Omar1984 said:


>


 
This place is near zhob airport... airport staff lives here.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DRaisinHerald

Rawalakot, Azad Kashmir

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## darkinsky

ormara, Balochistan






Desert Beauty. 
Zangi Nawar, Nushki, Balochistan






khuzdar, Balochistan






Aerial view of a river near zhob, Balochistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

Uli Biaho Tower, Baltoor Glacier, Pakistan







Lake Saiful Maluk, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Province of Pakistan







Kalam Valley, Swat, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Province of Pakistan







Hunza Valley, Gilgit-Baltistan, Pakistan


----------



## DRaisinHerald

Charakusa Valley, Gilgit-Baltistan


----------



## darkinsky

Makli tomb


----------



## darkinsky




----------



## darkinsky

Naran Valley, KP

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky

Kot Diji Sindh

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Karachiite

My apologies if these pics have been posted before.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Karachiite



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## darkinsky

red fort


----------



## American Pakistani

Kallar Kahar Lake Park.


----------



## DRaisinHerald

Masherbrum (K1), Gilgit-Baltistan


----------



## DRaisinHerald

Fairy Meadows, Nanga Parbat in Gilgit-Baltistan


----------



## darkinsky

cave city of Balochistan






Spin Karez is located 6-8 miles east of Quetta city that is a water channel constructed by the British to convert snow and rain water for filling of water in Hanna Lake. A Must visit place specially during summers. If you make your visit in morning, youll get to see the local coal workers en-route to spin karez all the way working which is an another treat to eye.


























en-route to Karachi from Khuzdar, Balochistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky

Urak Valley, Quetta






An Aerial Viiew Quetta, Balochistan






Spin Karez, Quetta






gidani picnic spot

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky

Zhob, Balochistan






Quetta Bakra Mandi






Kech River, Turbat, Balochistan, Pakistan - March 2008

The Kech River is a tributary of the Dasht River which flows from Iran. Dasht means desert. The whole of the Balochistan province is arid and water scarce. Rivers and lakes have been known to dry up in times of drought too.











road to karachi balochistan






ormara balochistan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## darkinsky

Phander Valley, Gilgit-Baltistan


----------



## Omar1984

Murree, Punjab Province of Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Isaths

I think red fort of post 2871 is in India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky

Isaths said:


> I think red fort of post 2871 is in India.



sorry,my mistake, i thought it was the one in lahore


----------



## khanz

&#1662;&#1578; &#1580;&#1726;&#1681; &#1548; &#1575;&#1583;&#1575;&#1587; &#1605;&#1608;&#1587;&#1605; &#1575;&#1608;&#1585; &#1580;&#1726;&#1740;&#1604; by SMBukhari, on Flickr




Crystal by SMBukhari, on Flickr




P1030960 by Irina Rosenbrand, on Flickr




P1030968 by Irina Rosenbrand, on Flickr




HAPAKUN by PHOTOROTA, on Flickr




NALTAR VALLEY by PHOTOROTA, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanz

SHANGRILLA RESORT by PHOTOROTA, on Flickr




INDIGO by PHOTOROTA, on Flickr




Hari-Parbat by Asif Saeed [ BACK FROM KALAM ], on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky

Karli lake, Sindh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky

Chenab, Punjab

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

Skydiving with the largest and heaviest flag (100 kg) from a Pakistan Army Mi-17 helicopter at 10,000 ft. over Swat Valley, Pakistan during the 45-day "Spirit of Swat" Festival, 15 July 2011.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Omar1984

Rush Lake







K2







Lake Saif







Karakorum







Baltoro Glacier







Lake Khanpur







Swat







Kel Valley

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DRaisinHerald

Cottage at *Fairy Meadows, Nanga Parbat, Gilgit-Baltistan*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DRaisinHerald

*Murree*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## shuttler

These sceneries from #2883 to 2889 are surreal! They're breath-taking and very beautiful, Pakistan!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## darkinsky

avalanche

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

shuttler said:


> These sceneries from #2883 to 2889 are surreal! They're breath-taking and very beautiful, Pakistan!



Northern Pakistan is considered to be the one of the most beautiful places on earth.





Skardu







Chilam

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DRaisinHerald

Omar1984 said:


> Northern Pakistan is considered to be the one of the most beautiful places on earth



 Kashmir Jannat Nazir


----------



## Omar1984

DRaisinHerald said:


> Kashmir Jannat Nazir



Azad Kashmir, Swat, Gilgit-Baltistan, Eastern Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, Northern Punjab are all very beautiful places of Pakistan


----------



## DRaisinHerald

Omar1984 said:


> Azad Kashmir, Swat, Gilgit-Baltistan, Eastern Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, Northern Punjab are all very beautiful places of Pakistan



What about Southern Punjab, Western KPK, Sindh and Balochistan?


----------



## darkinsky

if thats the case, we should kick all millions of punjabis and pathans from karachi because Allah didnt make sindh very beautiful??


----------



## Omar1984

darkinsky said:


> if thats the case, we should kick all millions of punjabis and pathans from karachi because Allah didnt make sindh very beautiful??



I guess everyone has their own taste. Some people like tropical places, I personally don't. I like these cool mountainous areas of Northern Pakistan.

People go to Karachi to make money. Karachi is a port city. Now we can't make Swat a port city can we? However, we need development in Northern Pakistan too at the same time we need to preserve the beauty. We shouldn't cut down trees and build too much buildings in Northern Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## darkinsky

every palce has its own beauty, if there had been no sindh or balochistan, pakistan had been afghanistan, so if you like beautiful places go and live in mazar shareef


----------



## khanz

Naltar Valley by Johan Assarsson, on Flickr




Kaghan Valley by aamir567, on Flickr














Shimla Hill Abbottabad by Asmar Hussain, on Flickr





attabad lake by Asmar Hussain, on Flickr




Lake Saif ul malook by Asmar Hussain, on Flickr




Lalazar pleatue,Naraan Pakistan. by Asmar Hussain, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz

Phandar Valley Gilgit baltistan by Asmar Hussain, on Flickr




Road to Lalazar Naraan.. by Asmar Hussain, on Flickr




Lalazaar Greenery by Asmar Hussain, on Flickr




Lake Saif ul Malook. by Asmar Hussain, on Flickr




GahKoch ,Ghizer Valley Gilgit baltistan by Asmar Hussain, on Flickr




38695_1540814288316_1473698176_1407914_744503_n by Asmar Hussain, on Flickr




naltar by Asmar Hussain, on Flickr




Heaven valley by Asmar Hussain, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## khanz

karimAbad Hunza Gilgit Pakistan by Asmar Hussain, on Flickr




Banjosa Lake,Lush Green Heaven. by Asmar Hussain, on Flickr




Gupis,Ghizer Valley.Gilgit by Asmar Hussain, on Flickr




Banjosa Lake Hutt.. by Asmar Hussain, on Flickr




Babusar top, Naran by Asmar Hussain, on Flickr




lake saiful malook by Asmar Hussain, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanz

Rush Lake (Highest Lake of Pakistan, 4750 Meters) and Malubiting Range (7458 Meters) by Tanwir Jogi ( [url]www.thetrekkerz.com )[/url], on Flickr




Sharda, Neelam Valley by Tanwir Jogi ( [url]www.thetrekkerz.com )[/url], on Flickr




KEL IN SNOW (Explored) by Tanwir Jogi ( [url]www.thetrekkerz.com )[/url], on Flickr




Kunhar River in Naran Valley by KR-Waleed, on Flickr




Nature of Naltar valley &quot;North Pakistan&quot; by alriyami, on Flickr




Felling-in-Love Nanga Parbat by ZaIGHaM-IslaM, on Flickr




fairy meadows by TARIQ HAMEED SULEMANI, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanz

Fairy Meadows by M.Omair, on Flickr




A wider view of Gattian Lake by aamir567, on Flickr




Sat siri mala by Asif Saeed [ 250,000 + Views], on Flickr




A Majestic View Of Shahi Masjid. by KR-Waleed, on Flickr




Autumn Of Hunza by Nayyer Reza, on Flickr




view from rushphari peak , nagar, PAKISTAN by TARIQ HAMEED SULEMANI, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bang Galore

^^^ Such beautiful places. Can't understand for the life of me why people blow themselves up to go to paradise when paradise is all around.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz

First Snow.... by M Atif Saeed, on Flickr




Shausar Lake (Urdu: &#1588;&#1575;&#1572;&#1587;&#1585; &#1580;&#1726;&#1740;&#1604  by M.Omair, on Flickr




Dudipatsar Lake by The Adventurer., on Flickr




Naltar 2 by Nadeem Khawar., on Flickr




Chita Katha lake , Kashmir by ahmadwaleed1, on Flickr




Blue Heart.. by M Atif Saeed, on Flickr

http://www.flickr.com/photos/mabid/5345647717/
SUNSET ON RAKAPOSHI by PHOTOROTA, on Flickr




Nanga Parbat South Face, Gilgit-Baltistan, Pakistan by Johan Assarsson, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanz

Bowl... by M Atif Saeed, on Flickr





Jahazdand Lake Dir Pakistan by Nauman Ghouri, on Flickr




Frozen... by M Atif Saeed, on Flickr




Khurdopin Pass, Pakistan by Dr Ahsan, on Flickr




Doodi-Pat-sar by GHULAM RASOOL MUGHAL, on Flickr




Summer is Coming.. by M Atif Saeed, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sugarcane



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

*Multan:*


----------



## Edevelop

*More of Multan:*


----------



## Edevelop

Does anyone know whether we have an organization that preserves our old heritage?
I think we need to create one before its too late.


----------



## Sugarcane

Gorrgeous scene of Shishkat

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz

karombar under sun by rockaholiciam, on Flickr





0179A by Sabrite, on Flickr




Mubarak Village-003 by OSidPhoto, on Flickr




0153A by Sabrite, on Flickr




0197A by Sabrite, on Flickr




Snowy Patriata Top - New Murree by Anjum Sohrab Satti, on Flickr




Mubarak Village-008 by OSidPhoto, on Flickr




Rush Lake by Mudassar Ahmed Dar, on Flickr


----------



## VCheng

cb4 said:


> Does anyone know whether we have an organization that preserves our old heritage?
> I think we need to create one before its too late.



Yes, there was a Department of Archeology and Museums within the Ministry of Culture at the federal level, but I think that the responsibility was devolved to the provincial level as part of the 18th Amendment.


----------



## Sugarcane

Naran Valley

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sugarcane

Near Thandiani KPK

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

Quetta, Balochistan:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz

why can't i post pics on this thread


----------



## khanz




----------



## aks18

Taobut Azad Kashmir , Heaven on Earth

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## aks18

Taobut Azad Kashmir , Heaven on Earth

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## aks18

Taobut Azad Kashmir , Heaven on Earth






Neelum Valley Near Taobut











Bridge at Neelum River in neelum Valley Near Taobut Amazing place

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## aks18

River Neelum in Neelum Valley

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## aks18

River Neelum in Neelum Valley

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## aks18

Wind Power Plant near Thata took this pic in dec 2011 . there were 4 such type of units

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## explorer9

aks18 said:


> River Neelum in Neelum Valley


Really Beautiful!!!


----------



## W.11

aks18 said:


>



heavenly............

it can be best place to shoot some hollywood fantasy movie

it looks so beautiful with chinar trees, but idiots are cutting down the trees, cutting trees should be prohibitted!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## aks18

[:::~Spartacus~:::];2956358 said:


> heavenly............
> 
> it can be best place to shoot some hollywood fantasy movie
> 
> it looks so beautiful with chinar trees, but idiots are cutting down the trees, cutting trees should be prohibitted!!!



yes we should preserve this beauty same case is with kaghan valley they are spoiling these beautiful valleys  i have more then 200 pics of neelum valley these are one of the pics of that album will post whole album some time 







Clouds all over Neelum Valley

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haviZsultan

Beautiful pictures!


----------



## Omar1984

Skardu

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sugarcane



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984

Beautiful Rural Punjab, Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sugarcane

walk on the crystal clear ice covered Atabad Lake


----------



## Sugarcane

Patriata Murree Hill Station





Mohmand Agency, Tangi





Gilgit

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Desert Fox

loveicon said:


> Gilgit



How is it possible that the mountains are dark as if the sun has set and its past evening but the trees are bright as if the sun is shining on them?


----------



## Sugarcane

Desert Fox said:


> How is it possible that the mountains are dark as if the sun has set and its past evening but the trees are bright as if the sun is shining on them?



I am also thinking about this, maybe someone from gilgit can answer it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## brainlara73

Why so many satellite images are used. Real pictures project more beauty


----------



## Sugarcane

I am gonna Post the videos of Program "Safar Hai Sharat" which shows the Karakorum Highway and beautiful areas around it, Although guyz are not experienced and were unable to show the beauty like professional cameramen - but still watch it when you have free time - Hers is episode 1


















One interesting fact (at-least for me) they pointed out in 4th part @5:20 that Ashoka ruled in that part, i don't know why Indians made film on him as He is not part of Bhart's history lolz.. jk

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sugarcane

Safar Hai Shart Episode 2













6 To 9 = on Ashoka





Idiots - 90% of time camera is focused on them rather than surroundings

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## American Pakistani

Desert Fox said:


> How is it possible that the mountains are dark as if the sun has set and its past evening but the trees are bright as if the sun is shining on them?





loveicon said:


> I am also thinking about this, maybe someone from gilgit can answer it



It's normal & in a place like Gilgit it is maybe more often. It happens due to clouds presence in certain area which blocks sunlight to reach that area(in this case clouds maybe over that mountain which is stopping the sunlight over that area).


----------



## Sugarcane

Safar Hai Shart Episode 3

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sugarcane

Safar Hai Shart Episode 4


















I think i am gonna watch all episodes today

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## debashish_j20

Desert Fox said:


> How is it possible that the mountains are dark as if the sun has set and its past evening but the trees are bright as if the sun is shining on them?



THIS IS CALLED PHOTOSHOPPING!!!!!!


----------



## Sugarcane

Safar Hai Shart Episode 5




From 7:15 to ownwards - very informative 




First 2 minutes - I didn't know that we have this kind of police somewhere in our country 
From 4 to ownwards - very informative

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DRaisinHerald

debashish_j20 said:


> THIS IS CALLED PHOTOSHOPPING!!!!!!



You jelly?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sugarcane

Safar Hai Shart Episode 6

















Part 2, 3, 4 - Very interesting

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sugarcane

Safar Hai Shart Episode 7

Legend Rehamat - Salute this guy for matintaining natural beauty of the area.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Killuminati

Wow!! Didnt know Pakistan was that green!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sugarcane

Safar Hai Shart Episode 8

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## American Pakistani



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## debashish_j20

DRaisinHerald said:


> You jelly?


HAHA, PEOPLE ARE JEALOUS OF THOSE WHO ARE AHEAD OF THEM !.........IN MY CASE I'M JEALOUS OF CHINA....BUT I DONT FIND ANY REASON TO BE JEALOUS OF YOU GUYS.......so cool down ,bro!!!http://*************.net/flag-smiley-7331.gif


----------



## Sugarcane

Safar Hai Shart Episode 9

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sugarcane

Safar Hai Shart Episode 10








All Lahories, Karachitiies must watch - We think we are more civilized.... period

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sugarcane

Safar Hai Shart Episode 11




First 3 mintues - very intresting




No words

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sugarcane

Safar Hai Shart Episode 12

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sugarcane

Safar Hai Shart Episode 13

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sugarcane

Safar Hai Shart Episode 14 - Final Episode

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sugarcane

*Katas Raj (Shiv Temple)*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sugarcane

*Deadliest Journeys- Pakistan*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sugarcane

*Snow Leopard in Pakistan - Beyond the Myth*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sugarcane

Journeys to the Ends of the Earth

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sugarcane

*Khewra Salt Mines Pakistan*


----------



## Sugarcane

Broghil, also spelled Boroghil or Broghol and several other ways, is a high mountain pass that crosses the Pamir and connects the Wakhan Corridor of Afghanistan with Chitral in Pakistan. According to the National Geographic Geographic Project, Broghil Pass appears to be the route used by the ancestors of all modern Western Europeans to reach Europe. Broghil is a relatively low pass, only 3,798 meters or 12,460 feet high. It was closed for about three months each winter because of snow, but for much of the rest of the year it was passable even for cart traffic. It is located at 37°00'N 73°26'E.

The area of Broghil is inhabited by Wakhi Tajiks and by Kyrgyz.

The Broghil Pass is one of the four major mountain passes enter Chitral. The others are the Dorah Pass from Badakshan in Afghanistan, Shandur Top from Gilgit, and Lowari Top from Dir in Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Killuminati

Just wanted to say that all these youtube video spams causes for some cpu usage and making the PC slow lol..

Anyway beutiful country. My next trip = to Pakistan!!! Insha Allah.


----------



## user1

Desert Fox said:


> How is it possible that the mountains are dark as if the sun has set and its past evening but the trees are bright as if the sun is shining on them?




I think that:

The mountains in the background are the in the East.

The sky is overcast with grey clouds (giving the impression of night time).

It is mid to late afternoon sun. 

Some of sun's rays are shining through a gap in the clouds at an angle that they illuminate only the tree line and the area below it. 

In the post-processing, the colours are enhanced and the contrast is maximized.

Above is just a guess work.

The question reminds me of the narrative about 'People of the Cave' (Ashab-e-Kahaf) in Quran. The location of that cave is mentioned in some geographic terms describing the rising of the sun and the angle of light. Probably we are told the location of the cave. One day, probably it will be discovered. 

_And [had you been present], you would see the sun when it rose, inclining away from their cave on the right, and when it set, passing away from them on the left, while they were [laying] within an open space thereof. That was from the signs of Allah . He whom Allah guides is the [rightly] guided, but he whom He leaves astray - never will you find for him a protecting guide. Quran 18:17_

Example:

A similar photo that I took back in 2004; with a 2.1 MP auto-focus camera. 






Here is the enhanced version:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## krash

loveicon said:


> Safar Hai Shart Episode 11
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First 3 mintues - very intresting



What in God's name was that!?! Not taking away any credit from loveicon for sharing this video I must say that these two chaps and their program is utter garbage. Not only were they more camera hungry than a couple of teenage girls they didn't show any of the place that they were there to show. They were in Karimabad and they didn't show any of it. Rakaposhi, Ultar Sar, Diran Peak, Ladyfinger, Spantik, Eagles' nest....did you see them? Did they say anything about them? Did they even show where the Baltit Fort stands? For heaven's sake all this can be seen from your hotel room window when your staying in Karimabad. Did they even tell where Hunza is? Did they show any of it's people? Did they talk about it's history? Did they tell you what you can do when your there? They even failed to manage a panoramic shot of the Hunza valley from the fort's damn balcony where they were sitting pretty talking about sitting on a king's throne like two idiots! Add to that the fact that they didn't know jack squat about the place. For example Hunza water, which they blabbered on about for many minutes, isn't water. It's the local wine! Had they talked to any local for 5 minutes he would've told them tonnes more than what they talked about. Who sent these monkeys there? 

ps: And when the hell will these people learn to buy good cameras for such programs. It makes all the difference!


----------



## W.11

Haripur, Hazara







Tarbeela dam hazara






Haripur






Haripur






Hasanabdal, Punjab












Kala Dhaka Triibal Area. Across the river is Shangla and Buner


----------



## W.11

Kala Dhaka Tribal Area






galiyat


----------



## W.11

Kaghan






Kaghan






Kaghan






Kaghan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sugarcane

krash said:


> What in God's name was that!?! Not taking away any credit from loveicon for sharing this video I must say that these two chaps and their program is utter garbage. Not only were they more camera hungry than a couple of teenage girls they didn't show any of the place that they were there to show. They were in Karimabad and they didn't show any of it. Rakaposhi, Ultar Sar, Diran Peak, Ladyfinger, Spantik, Eagles' nest....did you see them? Did they say anything about them? Did they even show where the Baltit Fort stands? For heaven's sake all this can be seen from your hotel room window when your staying in Karimabad. Did they even tell where Hunza is? Did they show any of it's people? Did they talk about it's history? Did they tell you what you can do when your there? They even failed to manage a panoramic shot of the Hunza valley from the fort's damn balcony where they were sitting pretty talking about sitting on a king's throne like two idiots! Add to that the fact that they didn't know jack squat about the place. For example Hunza water, which they blabbered on about for many minutes, isn't water. It's the local wine! Had they talked to any local for 5 minutes he would've told them tonnes more than what they talked about. Who sent these monkeys there?
> 
> ps: And when the hell will these people learn to buy good cameras for such programs. It makes all the difference!



I have already pointed out it in first or second post and also on their channel. If you have good documentaries specially in English than share it here

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11

Abbottabad

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## krash

loveicon said:


> I have already pointed out it in first or second post and also on their channel. If you have good documentaries specially in English than share it here


 
There aren't many. In "Don't tell my mother Im in Pakistan" the host only goes to the Lower Kachura lake and sits there in the boat. The shots were pretty awful to be honest, bad camera work and little knowledge of the places on the host's part e.g. He says that 4 out of the 5 highest peaks are in Pakistan, but his take on the place was interesting.

Could only find the hindi dubbed version on youtube:

Don't Tell my mother I am in Pakistan Part 5 of 5 - YouTube

Then was this long documentary "The Himalayas". The host starts off from the Khyber Pass, goes through Chitral, Kailash, Shandur, etc. Takes a helicopter ride to Concordia too. It's a decent documentary but the man hardly does justice to the places. It was as if he was only building on a prologue for Nepal and Mount Everest. Then he ruins it by saying that Pakistan and India are fighting over the Baltoro region. There are interesting comments here and there though.

The Himalaya

Then come some awesome ones. One is a documentary on the Lowari pass "Pakistan: Deadliest Journeys". It's pretty good, a must watch.

Deadliest Journeys- Pakistan - Part 1/2 - YouTube

Then one of my absolute favorites "The Birdman of the Karakorum". This is the kind of stuff which demands to be watched in HD. Not only are the shots, by Alun Hughes, breath taking and absolutely brilliant but John Silvester himself is pretty awesome! John is a para-glider who regularly visits the Hunza valley and stays in Karimabad. He's very well known there. There are shots of him flying over Rakaposhi, Ultar Sar, Diran Peak, Spantik, etc. Sadly I've been searching for years and still haven't been able to find the complete documentary. Can't find it in HD on youtube. You'll have to be patient for better quality:

Birdman of the Karakoram 10 mins on Vimeo


But the best shots by far were shown in BBC's Planet Earth series' first season's second episode, The Mountains, narrated by Sir. David Attenborough. In it they showed the Baltoro region, the Markhor and the Snow Leopard. I have the full episode in HD but it's an hour long. I uploaded the Baltoro part on youtube a long time ago. It's not HD and the sound is a bit sketchy. There are other interesting facts about this documentary and I'll share them in a little while. Enjoy this while I upload the whole part on Pakistan in HD:

Concordia Pakistan-- The Throne Room of Mountain Gods - YouTube

ps: Im pretty sure that you must have seen these vids before, many of them must have been uploaded here too. Also Iv only linked the first parts of all the videos to save the page from over loading. The rest of the parts can be found through the links.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## krash

I almost forgot. This little collection of clips deserves a special mention, even though it only covers a grain out of the sand dune that is the Gilgit Baltistan. These clips were shot by a man who traveled some length of the KKH armed only with a simple compact Sony camcorder. He was traveling independently for his own pleasure. When he went back home he decided to compile the clips into a video and gave them a little narration. The shots are amazing specially when considering the simple camera and the amateur cameraman:

The Karakoram Highway - from China to Pakistan - YouTube

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Banu Umayyah

[:::~Spartacus~:::];3013193 said:


> Kaghan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kaghan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kaghan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kaghan


OMG no wonder India & Pakistani are fighting over Kashmir!


----------



## Omar1984

Banu Umayyah said:


> OMG no wonder India & Pakistani are fighting over Kashmir!



That's not Kashmir. That's Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Province of Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## W.11

Deosai






thandiani






Mansehra






Manora






Sheosar lake in Deosai






Thandiani, winter






Astore

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## aks18

Banu Umayyah said:


> OMG no wonder India & Pakistani are fighting over Kashmir!




its not part of kashmir its kaghan valley part of Khyber pakhton khuwa hazara division , but this valley connects with Neelum valley of kashmir by a Noori pass Neelum valley is parallel to this kaghan valley

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11

Thandiani






Chillam valley






nanga parbat

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## aks18

krash said:


> There aren't many. In "Don't tell my mother Im in Pakistan" the host only goes to the Lower Kachura lake and sits there in the boat. The shots were pretty awful to be honest, bad camera work and little knowledge of the places on the host's part e.g. He says that 4 out of the 5 highest peaks are in Pakistan, but his take on the place was interesting.
> 
> Could only find the hindi dubbed version on youtube:
> 
> Don't Tell my mother I am in Pakistan Part 5 of 5 - YouTube
> 
> Then was this long documentary "The Himalayas". The host starts off from the Khyber Pass, goes through Chitral, Kailash, Shandur, etc. Takes a helicopter ride to Concordia too. It's a decent documentary but the man hardly does justice to the places. It was as if he was only building on a prologue for Nepal and Mount Everest. Then he ruins it by saying that Pakistan and India are fighting over the Baltoro region. There are interesting comments here and there though.
> 
> The Himalaya
> 
> Then come some awesome ones. One is a documentary on the Lowari pass "Pakistan: Deadliest Journeys". It's pretty good, a must watch.
> 
> Deadliest Journeys- Pakistan - Part 1/2 - YouTube
> 
> Then one of my absolute favorites "The Birdman of the Karakorum". This is the kind of stuff which demands to be watched in HD. Not only are the shots, by Alun Hughes, breath taking and absolutely brilliant but John Silvester himself is pretty awesome! John is a para-glider who regularly visits the Hunza valley and stays in Karimabad. He's very well known there. There are shots of him flying over Rakaposhi, Ultar Sar, Diran Peak, Spantik, etc. Sadly I've been searching for years and still haven't been able to find the complete documentary. Can't find it in HD on youtube. You'll have to be patient for better quality:
> 
> Birdman of the Karakoram 10 mins on Vimeo
> 
> 
> But the best shots by far were shown in BBC's Planet Earth series' first season's second episode, The Mountains, narrated by Sir. David Attenborough. In it they showed the Baltoro region, the Markhor and the Snow Leopard. I have the full episode in HD but it's an hour long. I uploaded the Baltoro part on youtube a long time ago. It's not HD and the sound is a bit sketchy. There are other interesting facts about this documentary and I'll share them in a little while. Enjoy this while I upload the whole part on Pakistan in HD:
> 
> Concordia Pakistan-- The Throne Room of Mountain Gods - YouTube
> 
> ps: Im pretty sure that you must have seen these vids before, many of them must have been uploaded here too. Also Iv only linked the first parts of all the videos to save the page from over loading. The rest of the parts can be found through the links.




awesome share brother  i have seen the one dnt tell my mom i am in pakistan and loved the part of eagles nest morning scene simply awesome 



[:::~Spartacus~:::];3016030 said:


> Thandiani
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chillam valley
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nanga parbat




Nanga parbat fairy meadows , astore , rama meadows , chillum and deosai are our next destination of our coming july tour 







Rama Meadows , Astore 

Photo by: Syed Mehdi Bukhari

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## W.11

Mubarak village







Mubarak village







Mubarak village






Mubarak village






Mubarak village








Mubarak village







Mubarak village

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Sugarcane

@Karah - Thanks dude, I have seen it but forgot the links, thanks for sharing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aks18

This series of dont tell my mom is misleading alot this 5th part host is totally mis leading and showing skardu part of talibans hide outs  i was talking about another series by saira khan let me share her videos this guy is totally talking crap


----------



## aks18

i was talking about this one check it out its amazing documentary better then that bull ****


----------



## aks18

i was talking about this one check it out its amazing documentary better then that bull ****


----------



## aks18

i was talking about this part of video Hunza Valley From 1:40 sec onwards Dawn in Hunza Valley

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11

on the way to murree

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan

lolz my village

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## W.11

K2 expedition

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## W.11

top of K2

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11

Khanpur Dam

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11

Kirana Hills

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11

waziristan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11

*3000​*













*0*


----------



## DRaisinHerald

[QUOTE='[:::~Spartacus~:::]*3000​*[/QUOTE]

What?


----------



## W.11

DRaisinHerald said:


> What?



think harder


----------



## DRaisinHerald

[:::~Spartacus~:::];3021646 said:


> think harder



3000 (+5) Posts?


----------



## W.11

DRaisinHerald said:


> 3000 (+5) Posts?


----------



## DRaisinHerald

[:::~Spartacus~:::];3021657 said:


>



You're finally 3000 years old?


----------



## W.11

Hunza


----------



## W.11




----------



## W.11




----------



## W.11

daaman e koh


----------



## W.11

punjab






naraan






lahore fort






Jalkhad, Naran valley






punjab village road






muzaffarabad


----------



## W.11

naran






irrigation canal punjab


----------



## W.11

marree


----------



## W.11




----------



## W.11

islamabad





















Hunza valley


----------



## W.11

mianwali


----------



## krash

aks18 said:


> This series of dont tell my mom is misleading alot this 5th part host is totally mis leading and showing skardu part of talibans hide outs  i was talking about another series by saira khan let me share her videos this guy is totally talking crap


 
Yeah like I said he doesn't know anything about the place :s. That's a problem with many of the short clips shot here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aks18

yar please mention names of places



krash said:


> Yeah like I said he doesn't know anything about the place :s. That's a problem with many of the short clips shot here.



check out the other series of Saira khan's dont tell my mother i am in pakistan that one is awesome  which i shared in earlier posts


----------



## W.11

aks18 said:


> yar please mention names of places
> 
> 
> 
> check out the other series of *Saira khan's dont tell my mother i am in pakistan* that one is awesome  which i shared in earlier posts



its only saira khan's pakistan, its not dont tell my........


----------



## aks18

[:::~Spartacus~:::];3025193 said:


> its only saira khan's pakistan, its not dont tell my........



you can check it out its whole name is dont tell my mother i am in pakistan saira khan's documentary


----------



## W.11

aks18 said:


> you can check it out its whole name is dont tell my mother i am in pakistan saira khan's documentary



these are two different programs, dont tell my mother series which follows a guy going to iran, NK, pakistan etc, and saira khans' pakistan adventure 

source: BBC Two - Saira Khan's Pakistan Adventure, Episode 2

this source: Don't Tell My Mother


----------



## W.11

A view of Shigar valley, Northern Pakistan. At a distance of 32Km from Skardu, Shigar is the gateway to the high mountains of Karakarom.


----------



## PERSIAN GOD KING

Some of these are breathtaking...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*From KPK-Baluchistan border..*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanz

Colourful valley-the Kamrat in Pakistan by NatLuv, on Flickr




Jilpur peak by Asif Saeed [ 1500 + Uploads...], on Flickr




Kamrat the beautiful hidden valley by NatLuv, on Flickr




Pir Hassimar Trek by Asif Saeed [ 1500 + Uploads...], on Flickr




Barthain  by Asif Saeed [ 1500 + Uploads...], on Flickr




Saral Lake by Asif Saeed [ 1500 + Uploads...], on Flickr




Naltar and Shani River by Asif Saeed [ 1500 + Uploads...], on Flickr




Nanga Parbat by Asif Saeed [ 1500 + Uploads...], on Flickr


----------



## W.11

Highway to Tandu Allah yar showing series of beautiful trucks Pakistan







Buzzi pass







Taken midway at the newly built Sheikhupura-Faisalabad Road







Skardu Desert Pakistan







Simly Dam Road Pakistan







Road to Thandiani Pakistan







Road to Nathiagali Pakistan







Road going from Murree to Kohala Pakistan


----------



## W.11

Passu Pakistan







Pakistan Glacier






Makran Coastal Highway Pakistan







Islamabad-Muzaffarabad Motorway Pakistan







Hingol National Park covers about 1650km and is the largest of National Parks of Pakistan and lies on the Makran coast in Balochistan







Derawar Fort Pakistan







Chapursan Valley Pakistan







Bessel Naran Valley Highway to Bessel Jalkhad and Babusir Top Pakistan


----------



## W.11

malakand pakistan


----------



## W.11




----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11

Stormy skies






lahore

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz

MATILTAN by IBRAHIM JAVED, on Flickr




006 by IBRAHIM JAVED, on Flickr




LIGHT-,-SHADE-AND-COLORS by IBRAHIM JAVED, on Flickr




0013 by IBRAHIM JAVED, on Flickr


----------



## Omar1984

River Indus near Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Province of Pakistan








Dera Ismail Khan







Peacock in Dera Ismail Khan







Mianwali, Punjab Province of Pakistan







Mianwali


----------



## khanz

Aga khan hospital by akbar mistry, on Flickr




Mubarak Village beach by Aliraza Khatri, on Flickr




The lake by akbar mistry, on Flickr




At the beach by hÃ¶henmagnolie, on Flickr




peer chinasi  by easiddiqui, on Flickr




Toli Pir(dist poonch) by easiddiqui, on Flickr




From Kashmir(Silent Beauty) by easiddiqui, on Flickr




kutton-4 by AJKTours, on Flickr


----------



## khanz

Kaghan by NotMicroButSoft (Back-in-Town), on Flickr





neelum-valley-12 by AJKTours, on Flickr




neelum-valley-2 by AJKTours, on Flickr




kutton by AJKTours, on Flickr




kutton-2 by AJKTours, on Flickr




neelum-valley-10 by AJKTours, on Flickr




neelum-valley-9 by AJKTours, on Flickr




Biodiversity Conservation - the Call of the Day by NotMicroButSoft (Back-in-Town), on Flickr


----------



## khanz

Winding Trail - Kaghan Valley - Pakistan by Anas Ahmad, on Flickr




Ice cold glacier water. by JHNZB, on Flickr




Walk Back Home - Evening Over Greenland - Pakistan by Anas Ahmad, on Flickr




The Open Beauty - Kaghan Valley - Pakistan by Anas Ahmad, on Flickr




Sunset Over Cornfield at Shinkiari - Mansehra - Pakistan by Anas Ahmad, on Flickr




Lake Saiful Muluk - Kaghan Valley - Pakistan by Anas Ahmad, on Flickr




Color Vista - Kaghan Valley - Pakistan by Anas Ahmad, on Flickr




Valleys of northern Pakistan. by JHNZB, on Flickr


----------



## Omar1984

Shimshal Pass, Pakistan


----------



## khanz

&#1582;&#1608;&#1575;&#1576; &#1605;&#1585;&#1578;&#1746; &#1606;&#1729;&#1740;&#1722; &#1748; by KR-Waleed, on Flickr




Azad Kashmir ! by KR-Waleed, on Flickr




Night in The Lights ! by KR-Waleed, on Flickr




Remember The Golden Parts of Life ! by KR-Waleed, on Flickr




Dawn of the shepherds ! by KR-Waleed, on Flickr




Malika-e-Parbat by KR-Waleed, on Flickr




Edge Of The Lake ! by KR-Waleed, on Flickr




Lala Zaar (Naran Valley) by KR-Waleed, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz

Colourful valley-the Kamrat in Pakistan by NatLuv, on Flickr




first snow falling at night. neelum valley  by easiddiqui, on Flickr




beer pani by easiddiqui, on Flickr




morninig in village by easiddiqui, on Flickr




HAVELY by easiddiqui, on Flickr




SURKHAIL LAKE KAGHAN VALLEY by easiddiqui, on Flickr


----------



## Cr.7

The most beautiful places in pakistan are in khyber pakhtunkhwa or balochistan


----------



## debashish_j20

i, as an indian start trolling only when provoked, otherwise i love to appreciate pakistan beauty peacefully.....And indeed, its really beautiful landscape, even better than canada....why are lovely kids getting hit by drones and destroying such exotic places?? may god save them!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hyde

Don't think this image is from Pakistan but if it is as said by the watermark on this image.. Subhan'Allah


----------



## VCheng

A Pakistani carpenter works on a traditional fishing boat at the harbour of Karachi, Pakistan
Picture: AP Photo/Shakil Adil

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MM_Haider

Desert Fox said:


> How is it possible that the mountains are dark as if the sun has set and its past evening but the trees are bright as if the sun is shining on them?



Moonlight bro..


----------



## Thorn




----------



## khanz

Bhai Zakir said:


> Most of these pics are from disputed territory called Kashmir and its pakistan that calls Kashmir a disputed Territory.
> 
> So these pics are not from pak but a land presently under pak control.



not really they are from all over Pakistan though a few of the pics from recent pages are from kashmir but as probably the largest contributer to pics on this thread I can tell you the largest number of pics are actually from khyber pakhtunkwa/nwfp and a huge amount from balochistan too if you look at this entire thread in it's totality.


----------



## VCheng

A Pakistani man controls two oxen during an ox race competition on the outskirts of Rawalpindi, Pakistan

Picture: AP Photo/Muhammed Muheisen

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng

Here is a good selection of photographs about Pakistan, if any body is interested:

Pakistan's Travel and Photography Portal.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Areesh

Bhai Zakir said:


> Most of these pics are from disputed territory called Kashmir and its pakistan that calls Kashmir a disputed Territory.
> 
> So these pics are not from pak but a land presently under pak control.



Yeah whatever but we will keep posting pics from GB and AJK in this thread titled "Beautiful Pakistan". Thanks for your unwanted contribution.


----------



## get straight

VCheng said:


> Here is a good selection of photographs about Pakistan, if any body is interested:
> 
> Pakistan's Travel and Photography Portal.



this is awesome pic


----------



## khanz

Moodu Yamu by Dhanushka Jayakody, on Flickr




Naran by Dhanushka Jayakody, on Flickr




No Rain only Salty waters by Dhanushka Jayakody, on Flickr




Rama O Rama by Four@Wanderers, on Flickr


----------



## get straight

khanz said:


> [/url]
> No Rain only Salty waters by Dhanushka Jayakody, on Flickr



amazing picture


----------



## get straight




----------



## get straight




----------



## get straight




----------



## get straight




----------



## get straight



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## get straight



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## get straight



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Thorn said:


>



Where are these pics from?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## get straight



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## get straight



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## get straight



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## get straight



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## get straight



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## get straight




----------



## get straight



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## get straight




----------



## get straight




----------



## get straight




----------



## W.11




----------



## W.11




----------



## W.11




----------



## W.11




----------



## W.11




----------



## W.11




----------



## W.11




----------



## W.11




----------



## W.11




----------



## W.11




----------



## W.11




----------



## W.11




----------



## W.11




----------



## W.11




----------



## W.11




----------



## W.11




----------



## W.11




----------



## W.11

[video]http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7168/6453797677_450d1f0d68_b.jpg[/video]


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11




----------



## W.11




----------



## W.11




----------



## W.11




----------



## W.11




----------



## W.11




----------



## W.11




----------



## W.11




----------



## W.11




----------



## W.11




----------



## W.11




----------



## W.11




----------



## W.11




----------



## W.11




----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cherokee

the most beautiful part of Pakistan is Thrones of kings . after that lahore lahore ey :


----------



## A1Kaid

Great pictures, in my opinion Pakistan overall is the most beautiful country in the world and has a very diverse environment. I think it's important to ban all foreigners from northern areas of Pakistan, we don't want these areas to become polluted.


----------



## W.11




----------



## W.11




----------



## W.11




----------



## W.11




----------



## W.11




----------



## persistent

regreting ! i had opp. to visit pakistan regarding software deployment in major company , But my parents opposed.


----------



## W.11




----------



## W.11




----------



## W.11




----------



## W.11




----------



## W.11




----------



## W.11




----------



## persistent

Beautiful Pakistan 






but compare too much make up yaar


----------



## W.11




----------



## W.11

persistent said:


> Beautiful Pakistan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but compare too much make up yaar



haha, hina rabbani is not so beautiful, she has manly voice


----------



## W.11




----------



## W.11




----------



## W.11




----------



## W.11




----------



## W.11




----------



## W.11




----------



## W.11




----------



## W.11




----------



## W.11




----------



## W.11




----------



## W.11




----------



## W.11




----------



## W.11




----------



## W.11




----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11




----------



## W.11




----------



## W.11




----------



## regular

Beautiful pics. some pictures are extremely nice and loving.Wow , reminds me of a dreamland.....


----------



## W.11




----------



## W.11




----------



## W.11




----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11




----------



## W.11




----------



## W.11




----------



## W.11




----------



## W.11




----------



## W.11




----------



## W.11




----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11




----------



## W.11




----------



## W.11




----------



## W.11

fort munro


























http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=trygeDsk1Y0&feature=related


----------



## American Pakistani




----------



## W.11

Gorakh Hill station sindh


----------



## W.11

Following are the mountain ranges that are fully or partially included in Pakistan:

1) *Karakoram range*, highest peak is K2 (8,611 m or 28,244 feet).[1] including K2, the second highest peak of the world (8,611 m/28,251 ft)
2) *Himalaya range*, highest peak in Pakistan is Nanga Parbat (8,126 m or 26,653 feet).[2]
3) *Hindu Kush range,* highest peak is Tirich Mir (7,690 metres or 25,230 feet).
4) *Pamir Mountains*, junction of the Tian Shan, Karakoram, Kunlun, and Hindu Kush ranges.
5) Hindu Raj Hindu Raj is a mountain range in northern Pakistan, between the Hindu Kush and the Karakoram ranges.
6) *Sulaiman Mountains range*, highest peak is Takht-e-Sulaiman (3,487 m or 11,437 feet).
7) Spin Ghar Mountains range, highest peak is Mount Sikaram (4,761 m or 15,620 feet)
8) *Salt Range*, highest peak is Sakaser (1,522 m or 4,946 feet), a hill system in the Punjab Province, abundant in salt
9) *Toba Kakar Range*, southern offshoot of the Himalayas in the Balochistan
10) *Makran range*, semi-desert coastal strip in the south of Balochistan, in Iran and Pakistan, along the coast of the Arabian Sea and the Gulf of Oman. The narrow coastal plain rises very rapidly into several mountain ranges. Of the 1,000 km coastline, about 750 km is in Pakistan
11) *Kirthar Range*, is located in the Balochistan and Sindh provinces of Pakistan. It extends from north, southward for about 300 kilometres (186 mi) from the Mula River in east-central Balochistan to Cape Muari (Cape Monze) west of Karachi on the Arabian Sea.

The upcoming Hill Station of Sindh at Gorakh, in Kirthar Mountains Range, off Dadu, at the height of 5,688 feet (1,734 m), averaging 5,500 feet (1,700 m), is one of the two large plateaus in the Sindh segment of Kirthar mountains.

isnt our country so beautiful??

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## W.11

and this is in balochistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mitth

Pakistan Dresses Tour de` PAK: Beautiful Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Faysii



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SHAMK9

My world famous city Abbottabad

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SHAMK9



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

[:::~Spartacus~:::];3182500 said:


>



This is Zhob-DI Khan road... i posted pictures of these places in the "your photography" thread..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

[:::~Spartacus~:::];3182289 said:


>



Zhob,Baluchistan...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aks18

am On the Edge of Eagle's Nest Hunza Valley Behind Me is Mighty Karakorams 






My Group Dancing On Sino Pak Border Khunjrab Border World's Highest Pass  We were there last week met many chinese groups will share pics soon

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hasbara Buster

Pakistan looks much cleaner and more developed than India to me.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

aks18 said:


> *am On the Edge of Eagle's Nest Hunza Valley Behind Me is Mighty Karakorams
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Group Dancing On Sino Pak Border Khunjrab Border World's Highest Pass  We were there last week met many chinese groups will share pics soon


 
Are you zaki? zaki also posted this picture as his...


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER




----------



## clmeta

Swat is very beautiful.
Death to Taliban.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aks18

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> Are you zaki? zaki also posted this picture as his...


 
no i m not zaki my name is faizan and these images are mine and i have posted them in othet thread your photography too


----------



## Imran Khan

G.T ROAD leading to MULTAN near MIANCHANNU

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SamranAli

Erdogan said:


> Pakistan looks much cleaner and more developed than India to me.


 
Thank you. It looks because it is. Cleanliness is part of our belief.


----------



## VCheng

Lansdowne Bridge in Sukkur, photographed by Aqeel Baig:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VCheng

A Kalashi Girl, photographed by Fahad Bhatti:


----------



## VCheng

F-6 at the PAF Museum Karachi, photographed by Hanif Bhatti:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng

A young boy in Sind, photographed by Aqeel Baig:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## VCheng

Lower Kachura, Shangrila, photographed by Mohammad Yaqub:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng

Kalakot, Thatta, photgraphed by Mohammad Yaqub:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bratva

Aansu Jheel.... ( Drop of tear Lake) Northern area of Pakistan. Credits- Taimoor Ali.


----------



## kobiraaz

Nice...........


----------



## VCheng

A view on the banks of Haleji Lake, captured by Aqeel Baig:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## get straight

quetta


----------



## krash

aks18 said:


> am On the Edge of Eagle's Nest Hunza Valley Behind Me is Mighty Karakorams



Haha! From left to right: Chokotan (Laila Peak), Gilgindar and the spectacularly beautiful Spantik behind the clouds. Awesome shot mate. It's amazing how one side of a mountain can be simple, non-technical and easy to climb while the other is a hellish nightmare. That's how Spantik is.



mafiya said:


> Aansu Jheel.... ( Drop of tear Lake) Northern area of Pakistan. Credits- Taimoor Ali.


 
This my good friend is in KPK, not the Gilgit Baltistan (formerly known as the Northern Areas of Pakistan). Right on the edge of the Naran valley over looking the Neelum valley in Azad Kashmir.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng

Kirthar National Park, photographed by Mohammad Yaqub:


----------



## VCheng

Banjosa Lake, photographed by Hanif Bhatti:


----------



## VCheng

A farmer's kid in the Punjab, photographed by Aqeel Baig:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan




----------



## WAQAS119

A guy from Lahore called Waqas at Babusar Top - captured By Waqas's friend 






Waqas's friend - captured by Waqas's another friend


----------



## khanz

double post


----------



## khanz

Road to |Lake Saif-ul-Maluk| by Sabee Kazmi, on Flickr




Does it need a caption? by NotMicroButSoft (Back-in-Town), on Flickr




Kumrat by Asif Saeed [ Hibernating....], on Flickr




Flowers at Dudipat Sar Lake by ksbukhari, on Flickr




KhanpurLake3 by My-Glass-Eye, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VCheng

^^^ The beauty of the northern areas is stunning indeed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz

Yeh to wohi jaga hay, guzray thay hum jahan say by NotMicroButSoft (Back-in-Town), on Flickr




Dream Valley - Neelum Valley by NotMicroButSoft (Back-in-Town), on Flickr




Kumrat by Asif Saeed [ Hibernating....], on Flickr




Marala - Sialkot by Irfan Mirza, on Flickr




Khanpur by My-Glass-Eye, on Flickr




Banjosa Lake by Irfan Mirza, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Safriz

I cant find the video of 1989 SAF games when all of the Islamabad Sports complex was Built and the opening and closing ceremonies were just spectacular...


----------



## W.11

[/IMG]


----------



## VCheng

Chittori, Cemetery of Talpur family, Mirpur Khas, photographed by Hanif Bhatti:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

chitral festival

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## aks18

The Karakoram Highway Destination Khunjrab Top Highest Border Crossing in World.






While Going Towards Sost Dry Port From Hussaini Village, On The Karakoram Highway on Right Side Its Karakorams And On Left Side Himalayas






From Hussaini To Sost Dry Port , Karakoram Highway &#9829;


----------



## American Pakistani

I think Skyrim is inspired from North Pakistan.

North Pakistan is heaven on Earth.


----------



## Edevelop

Welcome to Pakistan!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

Has anyone every wtinessed a desert and snow mountains in the background?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MastanKhan

WAQAS119 said:


> A guy from Lahore called Waqas at Babusar Top - captured By Waqas's friend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waqas's friend - captured by Waqas's another friend



What's up with his face----did it snow on it---.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan

Will like to share some photographs i took during my trip to Kaghan Naran this July. Have shared these on other thread already but will like to share some under "Beautiful Pakistan"

*Trout Breeding Center-Jaraid*




http://www.defence.pk/forums/general-images-multimedia/102843-your-photography-85.html#post3164926

*River Kunhar at Jaraid Trout Fish Farms*




http://www.defence.pk/forums/general-images-multimedia/102843-your-photography-85.html#post3164890

*Near Kaghan*




http://www.defence.pk/forums/general-images-multimedia/102843-your-photography-85.html#post3165077

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan

*Tamtma - Naran*




http://www.defence.pk/forums/general-images-multimedia/102843-your-photography-87.html#post3169282

*Track to Mali Meadows - Naran*





*Track to Mali Meadows - Naran (Neeli Nadi)*




http://www.defence.pk/forums/general-images-multimedia/102843-your-photography-90.html#post3176847

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arsalan

*View of Kohistan Mountains from Mali Top*




http://www.defence.pk/forums/general-images-multimedia/102843-your-photography-92.html#post3178030

Mali Top camp site: Mali Meadows - Naran














More at http://www.defence.pk/forums/general-images-multimedia/102843-your-photography-97.html#post3181322

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arsalan

*Mali Meadows*




http://www.defence.pk/forums/general-images-multimedia/102843-your-photography-103.html#post3189578





http://www.defence.pk/forums/general-images-multimedia/102843-your-photography-104.html#post3189662

More at http://www.defence.pk/forums/general-images-multimedia/102843-your-photography-104.html#post3189579

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arsalan

*Track from Mali Meadows back to Naran* 




http://www.defence.pk/forums/general-images-multimedia/102843-your-photography-111.html#post3210952

*A view of Kunhar River from Track - Mali Meadows to Tamtma*




http://www.defence.pk/forums/general-images-multimedia/102843-your-photography-114.html#post3214928

*Sahooj*














from http://www.defence.pk/forums/general-images-multimedia/102843-your-photography-114.html#post3215075

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arsalan

*Batakundi: Naran Jalkhand Road*









http://www.defence.pk/forums/general-images-multimedia/102843-your-photography-114.html#post3219739

*Batakundhi: River Kunhar in the depth of valley*




http://www.defence.pk/forums/general-images-multimedia/102843-your-photography-119.html#post3244779

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arsalan

*Famous Lake Saif-ul-Maluk*




http://www.defence.pk/forums/general-images-multimedia/102843-your-photography-129.html#post3277246

*Malika Parbat at Saif-ul-Maluk*




http://www.defence.pk/forums/general-images-multimedia/102843-your-photography-129.html#post3277260

*At track to Saif-ul-Maluk*




http://www.defence.pk/forums/general-images-multimedia/102843-your-photography-129.html#post3277261

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jango

I would really love to have some property in this place!!!


----------



## Arsalan

*View for Lahore-Islamabad Motorway*





*Faisalabad Canal Park*





*Lahore-Islamabad Motorway: Kalarkahar*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MM_Haider

can somebody post pictures from gutwala safari national park faisalabad.. i visited it in my school days.. it was huge with zebras, lions, cheetahs and other animals wandering here and there.. i cannot find much information on net..


----------



## RabzonKhan

*Pakistanis Against Stereotyping*

Were here to tell the world that it is virtually impossible to stereotype a population of 190,291,129 est. people into one racist, demeaning, hurtful character.

Were diverse, were different, were humans just like you. Stop stereotyping. Stop the hate.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aks18

karakoram Highway ahead of passu village 







Karakoram Highway Near Sost the peak visible at extreme end covered with snow is in Sost Town dry port of pakistan near China border 








And here is this beautiful peak in Sost town 
Note: These pics belongs to me

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop




----------



## RabzonKhan

*Pakistan In Pictures *








Pakistan Air Force cadets march at the mausoleum of the country's founder, Mohammad Ali Jinnah in Karachi on September 6, 2012, to mark the country s Defence Day. PHOTO: AFP







Sind Club, the oldest in Karachi, opened its doors in 1871 as an exclusively European gentlemen's club. After Pakistan gained independence in 1947, the club was opened to Pakistani elites. The club featured a billiards room, tennis court, squash court, walking track, sauna, and even a bakery. Once a year, women were invited to the Sind Club for its annual ball. 

Nightclubs in Karachi -- among them the Playboy, Excelsior, and Oasis -- were a big draw in the 1960s and 1970s, and most of them were much less exclusive than the gentlemen's club at Sind. Dancing and booze kept club-goers entertained. But in 1977, alcohol was banned and all nightclubs were ordered to shut down.







Karachi family poses for a photo. The woman, sporting short hair, a sleeveless dress, and sunglasses, appears to be taking fashion cues from American first lady Jacqueline Kennedy, who visited Karachi herself in the 1960s.







Frere Hall, a British Raj-era building built in 1865, was the site of public town hall meetings until Pakistan gained independence in 1947. It later became a hub for Karachi's social and cultural activities, housing many of the city's concerts and theatrical performances. *Jazz shows *became very popular in 1970s Karachi, and local pop artists enjoyed broad audiences.






Noori Top is located on the border between Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa and Kashmir. PHOTO: NOSTALGIC'S PHOTOGRAPHY







A road from the east of Jalkhad goes to Noori top which is approximately 2 to 2½ hours distance. PHOTO: NOSTALGIC'S PHOTOGRAPHY







Kalash smile

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## W.11




----------



## Edevelop




----------



## bravo0306

aks18 said:


> no i m not zaki my name is faizan and these images are mine and i have posted them in othet thread your photography too



bao g ki haal chaal ne? pehchana...twada jigri yaar


----------



## aks18

bravo0306 said:


> bao g ki haal chaal ne? pehchana...twada jigri yaar



ji bao ji pehchaan laiya ai  ki hal ai Welcome to PDF paa jee


----------



## aks18

Pic taken from Karakoram Highway While moving towards Sost Dry Port


----------



## aks18

Gilgit Baltistan Land of Natural Wonder


----------



## RabzonKhan

*Afro-Pakistanis*

In Pakistan, locals of Black African descent are called "Makrani", "Sheedi" or "Habshi". They live primarily along the Makran Coast in Balochistan and lower Sindh. In the city of Karachi, the main Sheedi centre is the area of Lyari and other nearby coastal areas. 

According to The African Diaspora in the Indian Ocean World, Pakistan has the largest African-descended population in South Asia, there are atleast 250,000 persons of East African descent that live on Pakistans southern coast.





The sufi saint Pir Mangho is regarded by many as the patron saint of the Sheedis, and the annual Sheedi Mela festival, is the key event in the Sheedi community's cultural calendar. Some glimpses of the rituals at Sidi/Sheedi Festival 2010 include visit to sacred alligators at Mangho pir, playing music and dance. Clearly, the instrument, songs and dance appear to be derived from Africa. 


























The Jamia Masjid Sheedi is a local landmark and is as old as the community itself.






Sara and Fatima Fazli.PHOTO COURTESY LOTUS
Hassan Sheheryar Yasin holds a preview for The World of HSY Prints 2012 in Lahore.






Imaan, Sofia & Mishaal.PHOTO COURTESY PHENOMENA
British Council holds a fashion exhibit featuring British designers in Karachi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## funworld

We have highest mountains, beatiful lakes, splended rivers, natural deep sea ports, big deserts.


----------



## W.11




----------



## W.11




----------



## Umair Nawaz

beautiful lake at deosai plain - Pakistan






Bara Pani, Skardu Pakistan






Baltoro Muztagh Range





Baltoro Muztagh Range


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Balti Fort, Hunza






Azad Kashmir !






awesome view of Faisal Masjid, Islamabad.






Ataabad Lake Hunza






At Khaplo Skardu- Pakistan




At glaciers in karakoram


----------



## djsjs

really beautiful photos ,i wish i could be there one day.......


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Astore Valley








ansoo lake freezed (tear shaped)




another view of Kachura lake




Another Day In Paradise; Pakistan




An aerial view Shangrila resort, Skardu


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Amazing view of Islamabad on a rainy Evening!.The Centaurus under construction





Amazing Gawadar Zone Baluchistan Pakistan	




Altit village hunza valley




After reaching K2's summit on August 23, 2011,She became the first Austrian n World female to reach the peak of this mountain.




A Pakistani man controls two oxen during an ox race competition	




A Himaylan Brown Bear standing over a cliff in Baltistan Region of Pakistan




A Heavenly view of a lake in fairy meadows near Nanga Parbat Base camp




A Glacial Mushroom near the Muztagh Tower Peak.


----------



## Umair Nawaz

A Colorful Spring Morning In Hunza valley.	




A beautiful capture! Shah Faisal Masjid Islamabad, Pakistan


----------



## Umair Nawaz

gashebrum 4 . Karakoram . Pakistan	




gashebrum 2 , 3, and 5 behind - Karakoram Pakistan	




GASHABRUM GLACIER - KARAKORAM - PAKISTAN	




Frozen Banjosa lake in Rawalakot - Azad Kashmir, Pakistan	




Frozen Ata Abad Lake in Hunza , Gilgit-Baltistan Pakistan	




First Light On Rakaposhi




Faisal Mosque, Islamabad.




Fairy Meadows, Nanga Parbat in Gilgit-Baltistan


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Fairy meadows . In the back ground is Nanga Parbat. (8150 meter) 9th highest mountain in world.Pakistan




Fairy meadows , Nanga parbat - Pakistan	




Edge Of The Lake




Eagle's nest hotel at night in Duikar, Hunza Pakistan	




Dudipatsar Lake - Kaghan Valley Pakistan	




Dolphin in Miani Hor, near Lasbela Balochistan Province of Pakistan	




Dharam Sar Lake, Naran, Kaghan Valley, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Province of Pakistan	




Derawar Fort, Cholistan, Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Derawar Fort Pakistan




Deosai plain covers about 3000 square Km area , the largest plain area at the height of 13500 ft in the world. A survey in Deosai plain in late 90s had said that is soo big that Pakistan can host winter olympics in this plain alone n its said that america was asking Pakistan to let them make an air base in this plain so that it can have a check at China,India n Central Asia








a mountain in concordia Northern Pakistan




concordia view - Pakistan




Concordia Glaciers- Pakistan	








Colors of Hunza Valley , Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Cloudy day on the Shapodin Pass (5000 m) in the Shimshal area, in north Pakistan.	




climbing the gashberum 3 Pakistan	




Chogolisa (or Bride Peak) is a mountain in the Karakoram region of Pakistan. It lies near the Baltoro Glacier in the Concordia region which is home to some of the highest peaks of the world	




chitral




chitral, Pakistan




Chita Katha lake ,Azad Kashmir	




Chillam valley




Cherry Tree On Green Carpet

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Cheery & Apricot




Charakusa Valley, Gilgit-Baltistan	




Chapursan Valley Pakistan




Changa Manga Jungle, Kasur district, Punjab Province	




CAMPING AT URDUKAS - PAKISTAN	




Camping at Marble Peak Pakistan	




Camping at fairy meadows ,most beautiful place of South Asia and one of the few beautiful places of earth, - Pakistan	




Breathtaking killer aerial view of Kaghan valley with 6 lakes in this pics. Pakistan Allah is Greatest

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Bolan Range, Baluchistan, Pakistan.	




Blossom & Ultar Peak




Biafo Glacier, KaraKoram Range, Gilgit Baltistan, Pakistan	




Bhawalpur's Deewar Fort




beautiful view of rawlakot AJK - Pakistan	




beautiful meadows in Kaghan ( Makra peak in back ground ) - Pakistan	
Guys i Think Microsoft can make this picture their default background photo in their upcoming windows versions




Beautiful Lake Dudipatsar , Kaghan valley - Pakistan	




Gilgit , Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Gilgit-Baltistan Pakistan








Glacier river-Baltoro Glacier-Concordia-Pakistan	




Pakistan




Gondogoro Glacier




Great Trango Tower itself is a large massif with four identifiable summits Main (6,286 m) South or Southwest (circa 6,250 m), East (6,231 m) and West (6,223 m) - Pakistan	




GUYS what your say on our beloved and beautiful Pakistan.SUPER DUPER view of Yazghil Sar	




HAWKSBILL TURTLE, found mostly in the coast of Balochistan Province

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Umair Nawaz

horse polo, the national game of Gilgit-Baltistan, Pakistan	




Hunza valley




Ice Plates in Hunza Region - Gulmit.Beautiful Pakistan and Its Beautiful Landscapes are second to none	




Ice skatting at Malamjabba Swat - Pakistan	




iceberg in concordia - Pakistan	




Imazing view of baltoro glacier from plane - Pakistan	




imazing view of sunset from urdukas in uli biaho peak - Pakistan	




islamabad

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Jahazdand Lake Dir Pakistan	




K2 expedition




K2 Glacier




K2 Pakistan WITH A PAK MILLITARY HELLI	




K2




K2-base-camp-gondogoro-la-pass- Pakistan




Kalam Valley, Swat, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Province of Pakistan	




Karakoram - Pakistan . Almost 100 plus mountains exist in the Pakistan which are are above 7000 m which is even greater number than the rest of the world combine .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Karakoram highway , KKH towards China- Pakistan	




karakoram




karambarlake - Pakistan












karimAbad Hunza Gilgit Pakistan	




Kel , Neelam valley - Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Khalti Lake, Gupis Valley




khungrab pass , gilgit baltistan - Pakistan	




Khurdopin Pass, Pakistan




Kondal Lake Swat - Pakistan	




Kutton, Neelam valley, Azad Kashmir








Lake Saiful Maluk, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Province of Pakistan




Lake Saif-ul-Maluk in winter in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Province of Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Lush green meadows at Deosai plain - Pakistan	




makran coastal highway, Pakistan	




malakand pakistan




Mansehra




marree








Mashabrum (7821 m)




matteo zanga - nanga parbat


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Mesmerizing view of Naltar Lake, Gilgit Baltistan &#9829; Pakistan	




Methoka Water Falls, Pakistan	




Mighty Indus river 2900 km one of the longest river in world - Pakistan	




Khewrha mine from inside 




mitre peak Pakistan




Tangi, Mohmand Agency, Pakistan




Morning In Fields




Mud Volcano, Balochistan! Near Makraan coastal Highway, 3 hour drive from Karachi on coastal highway in Makran coastal area!


----------



## Umair Nawaz

multan





Murree Hills












My heaven spot on earth...Bhurban, Murree. Pakistan	




Naltar Lake








Nanga Parbat Killing Beauty of Himalayas in Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Nanga Parbat












Nanga parbat base camp (8150 meter) 9th highest mountain in world , also known as killer mountain .Pakistan	




Nanga Parbat South Face, Gilgit-Baltistan &#9829;	




Naran Bazaar, Naran Valley, Pakistan




This is the National Animal Of Pakistan




Natural Spring in Balochistan Province of Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Indus river dolphins








Near Abbaspur, Poonch Azad Kashmir this is LOC area this village come under heavy shelling from Indian Armed Forces




Neelam river muzafarabad - Pakistan








Neelum Valley, Azad Kashmir Pakistan - A Glimpse of Heaven	




Neelum Valley, Azad Kashmir	




Night view of a Cottage at fairy meadows, Nanga Parbat Base Camp.


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Nights in the wilderness of karakorams, Gilgit-Baltistan &#9829; Pakistan	




Nomal Valley (On Gilgit-Hunza Section)	




Pakistan Air Force Shaheen---JF-17 THUNDER	




Pakistans capital, Islamabad is one of the few planned capital cities in the world, and is often cited as one of the most beautiful ones.	




passing through South Gasherbrum Glacier, with Gasherbrum V in front ( still no body could climb this peak ) - Pakistan	




Paye in Shogran, Pakistan




PC Bhurban in Murree, Punjab Province	




peragliding at shandoor, the world highest polo ground - Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Phandar Lake, Ghizer, Gilgit-Baltistan. Pakistan	








PRECIOUS LAND - SHAGRILLA	Resort




quetta




Quetta-Ziarat trip.




Rama Meadows , Astore valley




River neelam in neelam valley - Pakistan	




Road to Nathiagali in winter, Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Road towards Leepa Valley Pakistan	




Sindh Province of Pakistan	




Rush Lake (Highest Lake of Pakistan, 4750 Meters) and Malubiting Range (7458 Meters)	












Sadpara Lake Skardu  at skardu valley, Pakistan	




Saral Lake




sardari neelam valley

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Umair Nawaz

satpara lake sakardu - Pakistan	








Serena Hotel,Islamabad




Shandoor Lake , gilgit b/w chitral








Shangrila Lake, Skardu (Gilgit-Baltistan) Pakistan	




Shangrila Lake, Skardu Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## S.U.R.B.

Umair Nawaz said:


> beautiful meadows in Kaghan ( Makra peak in back ground ) - Pakistan
> Guys i Think Microsoft can make this picture their default background photo in their upcoming windows versions




Must agree with you on this.Makra pahar and the "Mini Switzerland" near it makes a perfect background image.I had applied it couple of years back,it looks so soothing and natural.

That's from my personal collection.(I'm not into photography or something,so hopefully it'll be acceptable.)













I was planning to visit the K-2 base camp this year.But luck was not on my side.And my precious time of leisure got wasted.Will try it the next year, InshaAllah!




*The images you posted above ,refreshed my memories.Thank you!*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Shangrila Resorts & Lake, Gilgit Baltistan, Pakistan	




sharda




Shimla Hill Abbottabad




Shimshal lake is located in Hunza Valley, Gilgit-Baltistan.Pakistan	
There is a funny story of this lake that after the 2005 earth quake the land naturally twisted such a way that it formed a shape of heart.This lake came in existance, in the 2006 when summer came the this lake was flooded by water from surrounding mountain's ice melting then it was first discovered by an army chopper's pilot who took the first phtos of it n it became famous since then




Shogran in winter - Pakistan	




Skardu Desert of white sand one of the rarest in World who is white n receives snow in winter




snow covered road in Azad Jammu & Kashmir - Pakistan	




Snow-Leopard in Pamir mountains - Pakistan ( This is most rare species of leapord found only in pakistan above 4000-5000 m high peaks )

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Umair Nawaz

snow-leopard




Somewhere near Burzil Pass	




Sonia Peak in Khunjerab Region pakistan.The Abode of Beautiful Mountains and the Trekkers are enjoying the Beautiful Landscape around Sonia Peak	




Spring In Pakistan




One of the melting Glaciers




Stunning Night view of Shangrila Resorts and Lake, Gilgit Baltistan, Pakistan	




Stunning view of a river near Gilgit




Sudhan Gali, Bagh, Azad Kashmir Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Umair Nawaz

SUNSET ON RAKAPOSHI




SURKHAIL LAKE KAGHAN VALLEY	





Tao Butt in Azad Kashmir 






















A Peak in Pakistan with height 6,010 m (19,718 ft)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Thandiani, Abbottabad








The Himalayan Brown Bear




There are hundreds of the Peak like this one..This is just a Glimpse of Beauty of Pakistan,Adver Sar 6400 Mtrs High	




This is a view of Tupopdan mountain, one of the most amazing places along Karakoram highway.




Trees of Murree, Pakistan




Uch Sharif, Multan




Somewhere in Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Umair Nawaz

valley and hills




view from rushphari peak , nagar, PAKISTAN	




view of uli biaho (20058 ft) -Pakistan	




Wonderfull view of snow covered peak Falaksair from Swat valley.




yark at shimshal valley- Pakistan	




Yet to Melt








Well guys this was my collection of the BEAUTY OF OUR GREAT COUNTRY, pAKISTAN hope to come again with a new collection till then enjoy these n forgive me if some are being repeated. Thanks!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## W.11

neelum valley






Bhikhi Wind Kasur Pakistan India Border






namal lake

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## W.11

Khai Dam Lake, Chakwal, Punjab







Sunrise Over the River Jhelum

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## W.11

Kalash girl sit by the mountain trail for rest.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SamranAli

thanks. my beautiful  no word can describe the beauty.

thanks. my beautiful  no word can describe the beauty.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11

balochistan






Jahaz Dand is a located at aprox 3500 m altitude, 3 hrs trek from Jahaz Banda in Upper Dir, KPK province Pakistan







sukkur






Toranwal, 
Sialkot, Pakistan.






tanaza lake fatehjang






The fort-walled city of Bhanbore facing the River Indus that time when it was ruled by the Raja Dahir.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11

The &#8220;Sat-Ghara&#8221; (seven temples) ruins of Ketas are the most prominent and significant Hindu temple in the Salt Range of Pakistan. These are attributed to the Hindu Shahiya (615-950 AD) and dedicated to Lord Shiva. Its famous pool is irregular in shape, 150 feet long and max 90 feet deep.






Kapip Wild Olive Forest in Zhob, Balochistan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11

rawal lake

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RabzonKhan

*Nation prays for Malala Yousafzai*

Taliban&#8217;s cowardly attack on child activist Malala Yousafzai has spark country wide anger. Across Pakistan prayers, demonstration and rallies were held to show support for Malala.

















Pakistani students pray for the early recovery of child activist Malala Yousafzai at a school in Mingora on October 11, 2012.






Peshawar, students of Frontier College pray for Malala Yousafzai. 






Pakistani civil society activists carry placards with a photograph of the gunshot victim Malala Yousafzai as they shout ant-Taliban slogans during a protest rally against the assassination attempt on Malala Yousafzai, in Islamabad on October 10, 2012







Pakistani civil society activists and journalists carry candles and photographs of gunshot victim Malala Yousafzai during a protest against the assassination attempt on Malala Yousafzai, in Islamabad on October 11, 2012






Pakistani pray for the early recovery of child activist Malala Yousafzai, who was shot in the head in a Taliban assassination attempt, during a Friday prayers in Quetta on October 12, 2012.






Pakistani demonstrators carry candles during a protest against the assassination attempt on Malala Yousafzai, in Karachi on October 11, 2012.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Edevelop

Swat:


----------



## krash

Umair Nawaz said:


> a mountain in concordia Northern Pakistan



That is not just a mountain in concordia my good man. That is the Gasherbrum IV. The second most beautiful mountain in the world (closely followed by Masherbrum and Matterhorn), in my opinion.

Gasherbrum IV, VII, V and VI:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## khanz

Autumnic Boat  by Amir Mukhtar Mughal | www.amirmukhtar.com, on Flickr




Under The Shadow of Peace - Evening Over The Banks of Chenab River - Pakistan by Anas Ahmad, on Flickr




Ramkot Fort by Irfan Mirza, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz

Foggy Morning Over Green Pastures of Lalazar - Kaghan Valley - Pakistan by Anas Ahmad, on Flickr




Shadows Over Green Hills - Mansehra - Pakistan by Anas Ahmad, on Flickr




Full Moon Over Naran - Kaghan Valley - Pakistan by Anas Ahmad, on Flickr




Calm Evening Over Green Fields Near Multan - Pakistan by Anas Ahmad, on Flickr




The Blind Turn - Balakot - Mansehra - Pakistan by Anas Ahmad, on Flickr




COMMERCIAL HUB by smrafiq, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanz

Nanga Parbat from Fairy Meadows! by W A R P D R I V E, on Flickr




Serene ! by W A R P D R I V E, on Flickr




The Terraced Fields. by W A R P D R I V E, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## krash




----------



## A.Rafay

*Deosai: The Blind Lake, Located in Gilgit Baltistan*









Himalayan Brown Bear In gilgit












*Deosai, or Sheosar Lake, lies in the Deosai National Park in Gilgit-Baltistan which Covers an Area of 3000 sq Kilometers and is 4000 meters above sea level.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

*Deosai plains are highest plateau in the world*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.Rafay

*Babusar Lake is one of the most beautiful Alpine Wetlands in the world.​*
























*In Kaghan valley, the mountain system is the highest of the area including the Babusar top.*








*The Kaghan area can be reached by road via the towns of Balakot, Abbottabad and Mansehra.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.Rafay

*Babusar Pass is the highest point in the Kaghan Valley.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Umair Nawaz

cb4 said:


>



this is the national animal of Pakistan. How many knew abt it????



krash said:


> That is not just a mountain in concordia my good man. That is the Gasherbrum IV. The second most beautiful mountain in the world (closely followed by Masherbrum and Matterhorn), in my opinion.



Sorry i didnt knew its name hehe.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## krash

Umair Nawaz said:


> this is the national animal of Pakistan. How many knew abt it????
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry i didnt knew its name hehe.



Sorry to do this to you again mate but that is not a markhor  That is in fact a Himalayan Ibex. The Himalayan Ibex is found throughout northern Pakistan. Its commonly misreported as the Markhor.

Himalayan Ibex:
















This is a Markhor:

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## krash

All the species of markhor are found in Pakistan except the Bokharan markhor. We have the Astor Markhor, the Kashmir(Pir Panjal) Markhor, the Kabul Markhor and the Sulaiman (Straight-Horned) Markhor (some also claim that the Chiltan Markhor is also a separate subspecies). The different species are usually identified by the difference in their horns. Markhor literally means snake (mar) eater (khor). Its name comes from the myth that markhor eat snakes. They simply kill snakes whenever they see one but don't eat them. Its the largest goat species in the world and is very temperamental.

(Sorry but all I could find were pictures taken by stupid hunters)

*A sketch on the different types of Markhor:*





*
Their ranges in Pakistan:
*







*Kashmir/Pir Panjal Markhor:*
















*Sulaiman/Straight-Horned Markhor:
*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## krash

*Kabul Markhor:*






















*Astor Markhor:*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Umair Nawaz

krash said:


> This is a Markhor:



hahaha it looks life a taliban of goat's world.


----------



## krash

Umair Nawaz said:


> hahaha it looks life a taliban of goat's world.



Check this out. Shot in Skardu valley.

BBC One - Planet Earth, Mountains, Markhor goat rut

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Trekkers ascending Khurdopin La -Inches the difference between life and death.This is the most beautiful picture and scaring picture i ever seen


----------



## arushbhai

Stop killing that poor and rare animal. W/e his name is. Dont kill it, its our national animal and we must respect it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## krash

arushbhai said:


> Stop killing that poor and rare animal. W/e his name is. Dont kill it, its our national animal and we must respect it.



Actually this is sanctioned hunting. Every year bids are accepted for a single markhor hunt licence which I believe last year went for more than $100,000. This money is then used for the conservation of the markhor and the locals around there. It's actually working well. The markhor populations through out Pakistan are on the rise.

However I too would rather have the money collected some other way.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## khanz

A night in Swat by Mobeen_Ansari (Leaving for Seattle), on Flickr




Starry night early morning in Chitral by Mobeen_Ansari (Leaving for Seattle), on Flickr




My work featured on National Geographic! by Mobeen_Ansari (Leaving for Seattle), on Flickr




Panthori Forest near Nanga Parbat, Northern Areas by Mobeen_Ansari (Leaving for Seattle), on Flickr




Neelum Valley landscape by Mobeen_Ansari (Leaving for Seattle), on Flickr




Cross culture by Mobeen_Ansari (Leaving for Seattle), on Flickr




Payee, Naran Valley, Pakistan by Kamran Paracha, on Flickr




Fairy Meadows and Raikhot under starry skies by Mobeen_Ansari (Leaving for Seattle), on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanz

Its Still All Frozen! by High Blue!, on Flickr




wild sunset by Iftikhar Gillani, on Flickr




Saif-ul-malook Lake ! by Iftikhar Gillani, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RabzonKhan

*Girls want education too! *

The Pakistani girl Malala shot in the head by the Taliban terroists for wanting an education stood up today in a remarkable comeback from her near fatal wounds.


*Jisay allah rakhay usay kon chakhay* (whoever God wants to save, no one can harm her/him.)











According to a recent UNESCO report, Pakistan has the 2nd largest number of out-of-school girls. PHOTO: AFP







A girl Lyba is photographed sitting with other students, while learning how to recite the Holy Quran, at the Jamia Binoria Al-Alamia Seminary Islamic Study School in Karachi. PHOTO: REUTERS







Teacher Noorzia Khan, 16, writes letters from Kalasha alphabet on blackboard during a lesson at Kalasha Dur school and community centre in Brun village located in Bumboret Kalash valley. PHOTO: REUTERS







Six-year-old Mozama leads a class in a lesson at the Rabia Beulkhi School for girls in Quetta's Hazaratown. PHOTO: REUTERS







Internally displaced girls fleeing a military offensive in the Swat valley hold classes inside a tent at an UNHCR camp in the outskirts of Peshawar. PHOTO: REUTERS







Girls attend a lesson outside a damaged classroom at Government Girls Primary School No 3 which was bombed by suspected militants in Swabi located in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa province, November 15, 2011. PHOTO: REUTERS







Girls learn how to use computers in a school in Swat. PHOTO: FAZAL KHALIQ/ EXPRESS

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tacit Wave

Al-zakir said:


> Rabzon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice pictures Rabzon. May Allah bless Pakistan until the end of day......
> 
> 
> 
> hey bro Thanks for kind words . same wishes for Bangladesh.
Click to expand...


----------



## khanz

Chitta Katha Lake by Irfan Mirza, on Flickr




Shounter Lake by Irfan Mirza, on Flickr




Shounter Lake by Irfan Mirza, on Flickr




Shounter Lake by Irfan Mirza, on Flickr




My Village by Iftikhar Gillani, on Flickr




IMG_0629a by Irfan Mirza, on Flickr




Banjosa Lake by Irfan Mirza, on Flickr




Golden Crop and Jamu Kashmir Mountains - Sialkot by Irfan Mirza, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

[video]https://www.facebook.com/v/420705254651571[/video]


----------



## Windjammer

*Albeit, Sakesar is a buzzword in the PAF, and i always thought it was located amongst some barren hills, ....how wrong i was.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aks18

Windjammer said:


> *Albeit, Sakesar is a buzzword in the PAF, and i always thought it was located amongst some barren hills, ....how wrong i was.*




The part of SOon Valley Which Recieves Snow Fall in winters ocassionaly is under PAF :p


----------



## darkinsky

Taken at outskirts of Hyderabad city near the bank of River Indus.






Balochistan






baluchistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky

Balochistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arushbhai

krash said:


> Actually this is sanctioned hunting. Every year bids are accepted for a single markhor hunt licence which I believe last year went for more than $100,000. This money is then used for the conservation of the markhor and the locals around there. It's actually working well. The markhor populations through out Pakistan are on the rise.
> 
> However I too would rather have the money collected some other way.


 You honestly think in a country like pakistan that is infested with corruption, 100,000 dollars would go towards conserving the rare species and the locals? Seriously? Please tell me you are joking


----------



## darkinsky

Karachi mubarak village






Do Darya






cape mount






Churna island

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky

nilan bhotu valley, KPK

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky

Thar desert after rain


----------



## krash

arushbhai said:


> You honestly think in a country like pakistan that is infested with corruption, 100,000 dollars would go towards conserving the rare species and the locals? Seriously? Please tell me you are joking



Don't need to believe. I know its happening. I have seen it, have first hand accounts from the locals and the foreigners working on these projects. The rise in the number of these animals is also a testament to what I am saying. There are similar projects concerning the conservation of the Pakistani snow leopards as well. Only this time the shooting is done with a camera instead of a rifle.

The whole point of these projects is to bypass the Pakistani system as much as possible, make the animals generate the funds themselves and make the locals the main players while renowned wildlife agencies, such as the US fish and wildlife services, manage it from above.

Firstly, this way the funds for the animals are no longer dependent on the impotent Pakistani government's whims. Then there is more than this $100,000 that the hunters bring with them. After getting the license they contact local guides, portars, lodgings, drivers, trackers, cooks, etc. This is where the locals make money and loads of it too. This creates a new source of income for the locals tethered to the survival of the animals themselves. Makes their own prosperity directly correlated to the well being of the animal and hence, quite magnificently, makes the locals themselves the most important tool in helping the animals survive, where as before these locals would have the been the primary threat towards the animals. The animals become more than just pelts and horns for them and they become conservationists from poachers. Spreads awareness faster than any info campaign.

I should also clarify that a very limited number of licenses are issued every year. Then on top of that only the animals which have passed beyond their prime of life are hunted. The hunters are constantly monitored to make sure that they abide by the regulations.

ps: Don't take credit away from the Pakistani wildlife foundations. They are doing some marvelous work. Projects for the snow leopards, the himalayan brown bears, the markhor, the ibex, the black bears, the campaigns to rescue the victims of bear baiting and its prevention, etc, etc, etc.


----------



## darkinsky

Thar desert after rain

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky

Thar desert contd

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## darkinsky




----------



## A.Rafay

Beautiful, I love to go to thar area Once!


----------



## darkinsky

near dadu


----------



## darkinsky

The Alpine Ibex






Black bear






brown bear


----------



## Masoom_Darinda

My love my Pakistan the most beautiful country in the world


----------



## darkinsky

Haripur


----------



## darkinsky



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## darkinsky



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## darkinsky



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aks18

yar plzz plzz mention the names of places with pictures too instead of flooding the thread with pics :S

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## GLASSYMAN

Beauty... I hope policies change and i get to travel in both the countries freely On my bike.....


----------



## darkinsky

quetta

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky

river ravi






northern area






karachi to quetta











balochistan






sonmiani

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky

near haripur






chakwaL PUNJAB






Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky

Town Hall Lahore

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky

Karachi






Lahore airport






Baltit Fort stairway






Jhelum, Punjab






River Ravi






Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky

Karachi


----------



## darkinsky

Kaghan






Rani Ghat, swabi, KPK






Pir Chinsai, AK






Foor street Lahoe, PJ






Larri adda Mansehra, KPK

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.Rafay

darkinsky said:


> Karachi



Looks like Lyari Expressway! Yes it is.





Keenjhar Lake, located 122km away from Karachi is the second-largest fresh water lake in Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## darkinsky

southern punjab

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## American Pakistani

Muree


----------



## American Pakistani

Road in Muree, Punjab





Road near Simly Dam, ICT





Torkham, FATA





Nathia Gali, KPK





Kallar Kahar, Punjab


----------



## American Pakistani

Babusar, KPK





Simlydam, ICT













Lower Topa, Punjab





Makran, Balochistan


----------



## American Pakistani

Fairy Meadows, GB


----------



## American Pakistani

Fairy Meadows, GB













Astore, GB





Gilgit, GB


----------



## American Pakistani

Shangrila, GB

















Neelum Valley, KPK


----------



## darkinsky

kaka itni purani pictures q post ker raha he


----------



## American Pakistani

Some pics of people of Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## American Pakistani

Banjosa, AJK





Rawlakot, AJK





Satpara, GB





Kalam, KPK





Gawadar, Balochistan





Miani Horr, Balochistan


----------



## American Pakistani

Kaghan, KPK





Neelum Valley, KPK





Swat, KPK





Kaghan, KPK


----------



## darkinsky

Gatttian Lake, Kaghan, KPK






Makli, Thatta, Sindh






Dera Ismail Khan, KPK






Thal desert, PJ






Gidani beach, Balochistan






Trango towers, GB






chotiari reservoir sindh






Nathia gali KPK


----------



## darkinsky

rural sindh






Kithar national park, sindh






Anarkali musoleum Lahore






Jami Masjid, Wah Gardens






Mustard farm Hazara KPK


----------



## darkinsky

Ancient Inscriptions, Thalpan Valley Chilas GB


----------



## krash

darkinsky said:


> Trango towers, GB



Not any of the Trango towers. Thats the Ladyfinger peak (Bublimating) in Hunza, stands right above Karimabad. Just a few meters higher than 6000m. On the right, in the background, you can see Ultar Sar's ridge line behind the cloud.

Lady finger (center), Ultar Sar (right):

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## krash

darkinsky said:


>



That is an awesome find. I'd thank you twice if I could.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RabzonKhan

*Pen-friends across the Pak-India border*

*CAP, Routes2Roots launched 'Exchange for Change' involving 2,400 children from Delhi, Mumbai, Lahore, Karachi. *






Ali Askari, a student of Grade 9 at Links School, holds a postcard he is sending to India through the program. PHOTO: CITIZENS ARCHIVE OF PAKISTAN







Students in Pakistan holding letters which they will send across the border. PHOTO: CITIZENS ARCHIVE OF PAKISTAN






Students in India express joy over the exchange program. PHOTO: CITIZENS ARCHIVE OF PAKISTAN






Students at The City School, PAF Chapter, writing letters to be sent to India. PHOTO: CITIZENS ARCHIVE OF PAKISTAN






Postcard which arrived from India sent by a student named Shantanu. PHOTO: CITIZENS ARCHIVE OF PAKISTAN






Front and rear shots of a postcard sent by Misbah Shaaib from Pakistan. Shaaib is a grade 9 student at Links School. PHOTO: CITIZENS ARCHIVE OF PAKISTAN



*A round-up of events this week: *






Uzma. Pepsi hosts the T20 World Cup Pakistan versus India match screening in Lahore. PHOTO COURTESY BILAL MUKHTAR AND PR

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

K2:





Spantik, Haromash Valley:





Kaghan Valley:





Phundeer Valley:





Rakaposhi:





Nanga Parbat @ 8126m:


----------



## RiazHaq

Shangri-la resort in Skardu

http://www.pakalumni.com/photo/shangrila-resort-skardu-pakistan


----------



## American Pakistani

Nice pictures Rabzon Sir, keep up the good work.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jandk

Rabzon said:


> Uzma. Pepsi hosts the T20 World Cup Pakistan versus India match screening in Lahore. PHOTO COURTESY BILAL MUKHTAR AND PR




She looks so white. She's hot. well atleast in the first photo. second photo she looks weird


----------



## jatt+gutts

can i post some pictures of real pakistan which i like? or indians not allowed to post here


----------



## AUz

jatt+gutts said:


> can i post some pictures of real pakistan which i like? or indians not allowed to post here



you can post....we allow everybody on this forum...even indians.


----------



## jatt+gutts

thanks bro






guy selling fair n lovely and other beuty products.


















pakistan village life

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jandk

jatt+gutts said:


> thanks bro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guy selling fair n lovely and other beuty products.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pakistan village life



lol'd hard/10


----------



## American Pakistani

Pakistani girl Malala Yousafzai in her school.





Pakistani Kalash girls attend school in the mountain valley.





School Students in FATA region of Pakistan.





Pakistani girls take a fairground ride on the third day of Eid al-Adha, or the Feast of the Sacrifice, in Rawalpindi, Pakistan.





Pakistani Muslims travel on an overloaded train as they head to their hometowns ahead of the Muslim sacrificial festival of Eid al-Adha

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Don Jaguar

jatt+gutts said:


> can i post some pictures of real pakistan which i like? or indians not allowed to post here



Real Pakistanis? 

So we are posting pics of fake Pakistanis?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## American Pakistani

Don Jaguar said:


> Real Pakistanis?
> 
> So we are posting pics of fake Pakistanis?



Leave it, he's a troll.

Just do a favour to this thread, report him.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## karan21

Post some pics of girs man. Hot girls, thats what I wanna see guys. Please


----------



## Edevelop

karan21 said:


> Post some pics of girs man. Hot girls, thats what I wanna see guys. Please



Go there:

http://www.defence.pk/forums/members-club/53253-pakistani-fashion-347.html


----------



## RiazHaq

Haq's Musings: Upwardly Mobile Pakistan on 66th Independence Day

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## terranMarine

The Karakoram Highway - from China to Pakistan - YouTube

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

*Abbottabad*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## seven7seven

Pakistan is a beautiful country. Congratulations!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RabzonKhan

*Pakistan In Pictures* 






Folk Architectural Style at Lok Virsa Islamabad






A monument made up of salt bricks at the world's second-largest salt mine in Khewra. Khewra Salt Mines are a major tourist attraction in Pakistan, drawing up to 250,000 visitors a year






A jockey holds on during traditional bull racing in Mari village on March 11. Dozens of bulls took part in a racing day in front of ten thousand spectators.







Pakistani Hindu women celebrate the Holi festival in Karachi on March 7. Holi, the festival of colors, is observed at the end of winter on the last full moon day of the lunar month






A man fixes wooden grips on knives at a workshop in Quetta, Jan. 26.



*A round up of events this week:*





Maham. Versace launches its perfume, Yellow Diamond, in Karachi. PHOTO COURTESY CATALYST PR





Shazdeh. Versace launches its perfume, Yellow Diamond, in Karachi. PHOTO COURTESY CATALYST PR

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jatt+gutts

camel fair pakistan






bright coloured bus


















some funny picz from pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SHAMK9



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SHAMK9



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SHAMK9



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SHAMK9



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jatt+gutts

hot pakistani girls


----------



## SHAMK9

*Akcent performing in Karachi*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## S_O_C_O_M

karan21 said:


> Post some pics of girs man. Hot girls, thats what I wanna see guys. Please



why you indians in every damn thread always talk about seeing hot Pakistani girls?

sickening minds


----------



## SHAMK9

jatt+gutts said:


>


----------



## A.Rafay

karan21 said:


> Post some pics of girs man. Hot girls, thats what I wanna see guys. Please



mulley aarahay haain

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky

Muzaffarabad











Mithi






Kawai village in the North-West Frontier Province of Pakistan






Punjab


----------



## SamranAli

seven7seven said:


> Pakistan is a beautiful country. Congratulations!



Thanks mate. Do visit and watch this beauty with your eyes.


----------



## darkinsky

hills near sehwan


----------



## darkinsky

River indus


----------



## Edevelop

Neelum Valley, AJK:





Upper Kachura Lake, Skardu:





Sarfa Rangah Desert , Skardu:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## darkinsky



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz

Taubut, Neelum Valley, Azad Jammu Kashmir, Pakistan by Black-Z-ro [90,000+ views], on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## khanz

Taubut, Neelum Valley, Azad Jammu Kashmir, Pakistan by Black-Z-ro [90,000+ views], on Flickr




Road to Sharda from Upper Neelum, Kel by Black-Z-ro [90,000+ views], on Flickr




Machal Fall by Black-Z-ro [90,000+ views], on Flickr




Way to Kel by Black-Z-ro [90,000+ views], on Flickr




Taubut Nullah of Neelum River by Black-Z-ro [90,000+ views], on Flickr




Around Hilmat by Black-Z-ro [90,000+ views], on Flickr




Evening at Kel, Azad Jammu and Kashmir, Pakistan by Black-Z-ro [90,000+ views], on Flickr




Shaunter Lake by Black-Z-ro [90,000+ views], on Flickr


----------



## khanz

Kund Malir by ZAK!, on Flickr




NARAN 2008 by khurram shahzad2009, on Flickr




KUND MALIR by khurram shahzad2009, on Flickr




Kund malir Beach ( View from coastal highway ) by Mr. Ooo...., on Flickr




Early morning at KKH by ZAK!, on Flickr




Paiyo evening by ZAK!, on Flickr




Rawal Lake by ZAK!, on Flickr




Desert Beach.. by GeniusDevil, on Flickr


----------



## darkinsky

Naudero, sindh pakistan

Laborers in Pakistan cut their paddy crops using traditional methods. Paddy fields are a major source of atmospheric methane and have been estimated to contribute in the range of 50 to 100 million tonnes of the gas per annum.


----------



## darkinsky

sawat water fall


----------



## darkinsky

pir ghaib balochistan











fort munro


----------



## darkinsky



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RabzonKhan

*Happy Diwali!  *





A Pakistani Hindu girl adjusts earthen lamps to decorate an area of her house to celebrate Diwali, the Hindu festival of lights, Tuesday, Nov. 13, 2012 in Karachi, Pakistan. Hindus across the country are celebrating Diwali, where people decorate their homes with light and set off firecrackers. Photo: Shakil Adil, Associated Press 






The Italian Archaeological Mission on Wednesday discovered an ancient cemetery dating back thousands of years at Odigram, Swat  a site experts believe was built between 1500 BC to 500 BC.

The newly-discovered vessels symbolise simple but competent craft  ranging from copper pins used to fix hair to small perfume bottles. A total of 23 graves have been excavated at the site that seems to be an ancient cemetery, indicating that they belonged to the pre-Buddhist era.
One grave contained two bodies placed strategically such that they face each other. The region was identified as Ora by Aurel Stein, the city where Alexander the Great fought one of his battles.






Abbottabad is situated 50 kilometres northeast of the capital Islamabad. PHOTO: ANEEK KAYANI







Like much of the mountainous northern areas, tourism is one of the important sources of income in Abbottabad. PHOTO: ANEEK KAYANI







Bahawalpur








A man rides a cow-cart as fog shrouds the road on the outskirts of Faisalabad on November 14, 2012. PHOTO: REUTERS



*A round up of events this week:*




Alyzeh and Natasha. Saba showcases her Eid collection at La Chantal, Lahore. PHOTO COURTESY SAVVY PR AND EVENTS






Saad and Zainab. Propaganda Pakistan launches at Vogue Towers in Lahore. PHOTO COURTESY BILAL MUKHTAR EVENTS & PR

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## darkinsky

rocks of rohri, sindh from national highway


----------



## krash

darkinsky said:


>



A privilege must have been to take this picture. Taken from the Godwin Austen glacier north of the Gasherbrum massif. You can see the Gasherbrum IV (center right) and the Gasherbrum II (Center left, way at the back). It is sad how pictures never have and never will do justice to the scale or the beauty of these behemoths.


----------



## darkinsky

road to wahgah border

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky

sheep in ziarat











muzaffarabad


----------



## American Pakistani



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## W.11

mianwali


----------



## W.11




----------



## W.11




----------



## W.11

Luk pass tunnel


----------



## W.11




----------



## W.11




----------



## Edevelop

Shiger Desert Area , Skardu





Nanga Parbat:





Mingora, Swat:





Shimshal valley:





Village Lawat in State of Azad Jammu and Kashmir





The view at Mariabad in Quetta Balochistan.





Deewar Fort, Cholistan:


----------



## W.11

abbottabad


----------



## W.11

Ranikot, sindh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aks18

A new day..

Uchhali Lake, Soon Sakaser, Salt Range, Pakistan.

All pictures in my photostream are copyright © 2007-2012 Atif Saeed. 
All rights reserved. 
They may not be used or reproduced in any way without my permission. If you'd like to use one of my images for any reason or interested in getting a print of one of my photos, please contact me at ssatif@yahoo.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11

Gwadar at night

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Leader

^^^ looks like a housing scheme !!


----------



## Marshmallow

very beautiful pictures of my Pakistan


----------



## Leader

darkinsky said:


> road to wahgah border



no way............


----------



## W.11

Babusar Top

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## krash

*"Let other people play at other things. 
The King of Games 
is still the Game of Kings"*

This is what a stone tablet says at the highest Polo ground in the world; Shandur (3,700 meters). I just remembered this out of the blue and felt like sharing it with you guys. Sadly, I do not have a digital photo of the plaque and could not find one on the web either. I hope these two pictures will be some consolation:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

*Murree*


----------



## A.Rafay

ISLAMABAD: An attractive view of leaves of tree changing their colour during autumn season in Federal Capital City.


----------



## W.11

farm house lahore


----------



## W.11

This road goes to Shah Noorani, Dureji and Baran











Goth Sokhio


----------



## W.11




----------



## W.11

Sunset at Tando Allahyar








abbasi mosque bhawalpur


----------



## W.11

tharparkar


----------



## W.11




----------



## W.11

A trip to karachi VIA Super Highway --> 400KM











Bypass near karachi






near Hub road towards karachi






Gadani

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11

Quetta to Killa Saifullah - engineermali


----------



## W.11




----------



## Edevelop

Muree, Punjab :


----------



## A.Rafay

*Attabad Lake: Nature&#8217;s redecoration
Attabad Lake was formed in January 2010 after a massive landslide blocked water flow in the Hunza River.*


----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## W.11

lahore






kot adu






king edwards, lahore






Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11




----------



## W.11

mangla lake






Pakistan afghanistan border






interior sindh






clifton


----------



## A.Rafay

PIA Airline Landing At Multan International Airport.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

Chenab river & Sargodha-Faisalabad road in Chiniot.











Dawn At Chanab River


----------



## A.Rafay

Outside Sialkot. Pir Panjal mts in the bkground


----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## A.Rafay

Swat Valley, Pakistan


----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## A.Rafay

*Road to Buner valley!*















Khuzdar - Wadh N25 (RCD Highway) Baluchistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyperion

@A.Rafay wonderful yara - keep up the good work!


----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## A.Rafay

Hyperion said:


> @A.Rafay wonderful yara - keep up the good work!








how wonderful is this pic!!! This is KKH near China-Pakistan Border!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

RCD Highway, Baluchistan from Quetta to Cave City near Bella.





Balochistan Central Bruhi mountain range between MuslimBagh & Bostan in Balochistan.
N50 










Road to Soon Valley, Khushab Punjab.





RCD Highway, Baluchistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

Road to Naran





Islamabad Peshawar Motorway

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## Hyperion

A.Rafay said:


> how wonderful is this pic!!! This is KKH near China-Pakistan Border!



Yara, it looks like some road next to the Alps!


----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## A.Rafay

*Sukkur to Quetta*
















Islamabad-Murree


----------



## A.Rafay

*MCH*















KKH

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

Muree





On the way to the village of Kotli Satiyaan from Rawalpindi





Chitral















Sarai Alamgir with Jhelum river in the back





MCH





KKH

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

*Astola: Pakistan&#8217;s largest offshore island*

*Astola Island is a medium-sized, uninhabited island in the Arabian Sea in Pakistan's territorial waters.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

The island is approximately 6.7 km in length with a maximum width of 2.3 km. Its highest point is 246 feet above sea level.
















Astola Island is located near Pasni in the Gwadar District of Balochistan.
















The island is at about three hours boat ride from Pasni Harbour.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

Quetta





Northern Pakistan










Swat





Lake Saiful Mulook





Peshawar- Torkham

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

Aerial View Of Gayari Sector Avalanche





Chound mountains of Azad Kashmir





Tirchmir Mountain Chitral

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

Khairpur, Sindh

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## W.11

punjab






rawalkot






near lahore






Lahore gymkhana

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

*Quetta*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.Rafay

A view of valley at Margalla Hill range in the federal capital city of Pakistan


----------



## A.Rafay

*MURREE: A beautiful view of snow covered road.*






*CHITRAL: December 13 - Mountains and Upper Chitral receiving light snowfall as a result of temperature decreased below freezing point.*


----------



## W.11

church in sialkot


----------



## W.11




----------



## A.Rafay

*ABBOTTABAD: A beautiful view of snow covered mountains after snowfall.*






*SWAT: Dec15 &#8211; Commuters facing hardships due to heavy snowfall at Malam Jabba, Swat.*


----------



## W.11

quetta snowfall


----------



## W.11

Hannah valley Quetta


----------



## A.Rafay

*Muree in Winter*


----------



## A.Rafay

*Rawalkot*





*Malam Jabba*


----------



## American Pakistani




----------



## American Pakistani



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11

jhelum river


----------



## A.Rafay

Historical Shahi Fort at Garamchashma of Royal Family in Chitral


----------



## W.11

saeen jo astan






River ravi


----------



## RabzonKhan

Indus River, Khaplu, Morning.. (by Atif Saeed)






Port Grand Food Street. Karachi






Baluchistan/ Photography by Steve McCurry






A man attends to the crocodiles near a pond at the shrine of Manghopir, on the outskirts of Karachi, Jan. 26. The shrine's pond is home to one of the largest colonies of crocodiles in Pakistan.







A Christian girl attends Easter mass at St. John's Church in Peshawar on April 8







Women supporters of Pakistani religious party Jamaat-e-Islami attend pro-hijab (pro-veil) rally in Lahore, Sept. 4, during nationwide rallies to observe Hijab Day to highlight what the group sees as the importance and value of veil for Muslim women.







Nida and Nauman. Verve hosts its annual Halloween party in Lahore. PHOTO COURTESY VERVEPR







Saira Yousuf. Bridals off the rack launches at the multi-brand store, Feathers, in Karachi. PHOTO COURTESY TAKE II

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## A.Rafay

Nice thread @Rabzon Keep Posting

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Safriz

Kenjar Lake near Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SHAMK9



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SHAMK9



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

*Rural Pakistan*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SHAMK9



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Marshmallow

*Faisal Masjid Islamabad*











*Margala Hills*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marshmallow



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Marshmallow

*Saidpur Village Islamabad*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Marshmallow



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Marshmallow



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Marshmallow



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Marshmallow



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Marshmallow



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Marshmallow

*The Monument in Islamabad*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## American Pakistani

Sindbad Reopens-Karachi.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Marshmallow

American Pakistani said:


> Sindbad Reopens-Karachi.



aww look at this baby in spectacles

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## darkinsky

Chitta Khatta Lake






ansoo lake


----------



## RabzonKhan

Wazir Khan Mosque, Lahore






Gandhara Art is mainly represented by the numerous sculptures found in the Gandhara Valley, in the north west region of Pakistan.






The State Bank of Pakistan inaugurated its money museum on Friday, July 1, 2011. With a fascinating collection which charts the rise of money over 2500 years, the place offers a wonderful insight into the sub-continents of economy. From cowries to credit cards, metal sculptures and murals by the great master Sadequain, the SBP money museum is a welcome addition in the city by the sea.  Photos and text by Sumera Adil






Peshawar: Islamia College is an educational institution located in the city of Peshawar in the KhyberPukhtoonkhwa province of Pakistan. It was founded in October 1913 by Nawab Sir Sahibzada Abdul Qayyum and Sir George Roos-Keppel.






Karachi: Pigeon Square







Lahore: Sufi Quwwali singer






Nausheen Shah 

There are many out there who are struggling to enter the limelight. Some succeed, while others have to wait till their stars turn lucky for them. Among those who are climbing up the ladder of success rapidly, Nausheen Shah, with her killing looks stands out.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## A1Kaid

Pakistan I enjoy...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## krash

Watch in HD:











Awesome pictures at the end:
















Pakistan is increasingly becoming the most sought after place for paragliding, all thanks to this guy who introduced the world of paragliding to Pakistan:






Biking across the north:


----------



## darkinsky

KKH


----------



## darkinsky

Jhal magsi rally

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Luqman Khan

its gr8 to be in islamabad. (visit lahore last week).. Pakistan paindabad

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky

punjab






bhawalpur






Abbasi Masjid (Derawar Fort)
















Saral Top






bhawalpur






rahim yar khan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DeMoN_HuNteR

Luqman Khan said:


> its gr8 to be in islamabad. (visit lahore last week).. Pakistan paindabad



Hey since you are in Islamabad will take some pictures of Underconstruction projects? like Centaurus and the Hayat hotel?


----------



## darkinsky



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## darkinsky

The Inner Dome of Sunheri Masjid (Golden Mosque)






Rawalkot

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## darkinsky

Hernai, Balochistan


----------



## Princess

Great Beautiful Pakistan! China and Pakistan are brothers forever!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jaibi

Mashallah, it's is turly beautiful!


----------



## DeMoN_HuNteR

Princess said:


> Great Beautiful Pakistan! China and Pakistan are brothers forever!



Brothers FOREVER AND EVER AND EVER AND EVER!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## darkinsky

chitral fort

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aks18

darkinsky said:


> KKH



Its Chinese Side of KKH

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## darkinsky



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky




----------



## darkinsky

ziarat











zhob






muslim bagh


----------



## darkinsky




----------



## RabzonKhan

*The Royal Tour of Pakistan 1961*





Queen Elizabeth II drives through Karachi in a white Cadillac, at the start of her visit to Pakistan, 1st February 1961






1961, Royal Tour to Pakistan, Queen Elizabeth II shakes hands with the Governor of West Pakistan, Malik Mohammed Khan at Peshawar Airport






In August 1959, only seven months after the Cuban revolution, a nine-member goodwill delegation from the country made a private visit to Pakistan. The delegation led by Che Guevara met President Ayub Khan on August 10. Foreign Minister Manzoor Qadir can also be seen in the picture.






Palace Umer Hayat, Jhang District, Pakistan







Walled City, Lahore






Humaima Malik. Zong holds a New Year party in Karachi. PHOTO COURTESY CATALYST PR & MARKETING






Konain. Zong holds a New Year party in Karachi. PHOTO COURTESY CATALYST PR & MARKETING






Mathira. Zong holds a New Year party in Karachi. PHOTO COURTESY CATALYST PR & MARKETING

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Rabzon said:


> *The Royal Tour of Pakistan 1961*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Queen Elizabeth II drives through Karachi in a white Cadillac, at the start of her visit to Pakistan, 1st February 1961
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1961, Royal Tour to Pakistan, Queen Elizabeth II shakes hands with the Governor of West Pakistan, Malik Mohammed Khan at Peshawar Airport
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In August 1959, only seven months after the Cuban revolution, a nine-member goodwill delegation from the country made a private visit to Pakistan. The delegation led by Che Guevara met President Ayub Khan on August 10. Foreign Minister Manzoor Qadir can also be seen in the picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palace Umer Hayat, Jhang District, Pakistan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Walled City, Lahore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humaima Malik. Zong holds a New Year party in Karachi. PHOTO COURTESY CATALYST PR & MARKETING
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Konain. Zong holds a New Year party in Karachi. PHOTO COURTESY CATALYST PR & MARKETING
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mathira. Zong holds a New Year party in Karachi. PHOTO COURTESY CATALYST PR & MARKETING



Mr dont post these pics in this forum.That u had posted in indiandefenceforum.


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Rabzon said:


> *The Royal Tour of Pakistan 1961*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1961, Royal Tour to Pakistan, Queen Elizabeth II shakes hands with the Governor of West Pakistan, Malik Mohammed Khan at Peshawar Airport
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In August 1959, only seven months after the Cuban revolution, a nine-member goodwill delegation from the country made a private visit to Pakistan. The delegation led by Che Guevara met President Ayub Khan on August 10. Foreign Minister Manzoor Qadir can also be seen in the picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palace Umer Hayat, Jhang District, Pakistan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Walled City, Lahore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humaima Malik. Zong holds a New Year party in Karachi. PHOTO COURTESY CATALYST PR & MARKETING
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Konain. Zong holds a New Year party in Karachi. PHOTO COURTESY CATALYST PR & MARKETING
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mathira. Zong holds a New Year party in Karachi. PHOTO COURTESY CATALYST PR & MARKETING



Mr dont post these pics in this forum.That u had posted in indiandefenceforum.



Rabzon said:


> http://rabzonpakistan.blogspot.com/2012/11/happy-diwali.html


*


another indiandefence forum's replica.
seriously dude dont copy n past from their forums that too with '' Happy diwali'' title. and models.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RabzonKhan

Umair Nawaz said:


> Mr dont post these pics in this forum.That u had posted in indiandefenceforum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> another indiandefence forum's replica.
> seriously dude dont copy n past from their forums that too with '' Happy diwali'' title. and models.


Why is it so difficult for you to understand that I am trying to promote soft image of Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## darkinsky

Rabzon said:


> Why is it so difficult for you to understand that I am trying to promote soft image of Pakistan.
> 
> I thank the administration of PDF for making Pakistan in pictures a Sticky Thread.
> 
> Cheers.



your idea of pakistani soft image is limited to posting few boobs pictures??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RabzonKhan

I thank the administration of PDF for making "Pakistan in pictures" a Sticky Thread.

Cheers.


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Rabzon said:


> Why is it so difficult for you to understand that I am trying to promote soft image of Pakistan.



why is its *SO* difficult for u to understand that this is NOT a soft image of our Islamic Republic. Specially when u will post pictures titled as ''Happy Diwali'' when even its not..........


----------



## RabzonKhan

A cute view of Liberty Market Lahore






Kalam Valley is located across the Swat River in Swat, in the Khyber Pakhtunkhwa province. Kalam Valley is famous for its magnificent waterfalls, lakes and lush green hills. It is 270 km drive from Islamabad. It is one of the popular destinations for tourists. At 2,000 meters (6,800 ft) above sea level, the two rivers (Ushu and Utrot) join to form the Swat River. From Matiltan, Traveller gets a wonderful view of the snow-capped Mount Falaksir 5918 meters (19,415 ft) high.





Hotel Kalam​





The players line up before the match. PHOTO: FEROZ KHAN

GILGIT: For some, playing a friendly football match on the frozen surface of a 70-feet deep lake in bitter cold was more adventurous than scaling the K2, the second highest peak after Mount Everest.

A match was organised on the frozen Khalti Lake in Ghizer Valley of Gilgit-Baltistan with G-Bs Minister for Education Ali Madad Sher attending as the chief guest. It lasted for 30 minutes and was played between Ghizer-11 and Minister-11, which the former won 4-3.







Deceased Adezai peace militia founding member Dilawar Khan (left) and late militia member Israr Khan (right) are pictured with their bodyguards after a meeting. PHOTO: EXPRESS

PESHAWAR: A staunch opponent of the Taliban, founding member and ex-commander of the Adezai Peace Militia, Dilawar Khan, 46, was laid to rest in his ancestral graveyard in Adezai on Friday. Dilawar was admitted to Combined Military Hospital (CMH) six days ago with a respiratory illness and was in the intensive care unit (ICU) since.

Farman Khan told The Express Tribune his brother breathed his last in the hospital Thursday night. He is no more. We have lost him, he said. Dilawar was also the vice-president of Pakistan Muslim League-Nawazs Peshawar chapter. He is survived by a widow and six children.






Visitors taking keen interest in car during Classic and Vintage Car Show held at National Park Road, Rawalpindi.







Nadia Ali and Natasha. Hassan Sheheryar Yasin holds his annual party, Rukhsati, in Lahore. PHOTO COURTESY QYT EVENTS





Ayesha Omar. Hassan Sheheryar Yasin holds his annual party, Rukhsati, in Lahore. PHOTO COURTESY QYT EVENTS

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## A.Rafay

FAISALABAD: February 01 - An attractive and eye-catching view of mustard field.


----------



## darkinsky

Governer House Nathia Gali

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky

saif ul maluk lake

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## American Pakistani

Idrees, 10, and Shehzad, 7, with pictures they drew at a temporary school in Pakistan.





Ten-year-old Shabeer Ali brushes her younger brother's hair with a comb that was part of a household kit provided by Save the Children. Photo: Alixandra Fazzina

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Patch

Beautiful photos (mostly) thanks for sharing.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## darkinsky

Chakwal punjab

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky

gwadar






makli


----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## darkinsky




----------



## darkinsky

granite hills of Karoonjhar Nagarparkar, sindh

This the only hill in the district near Nagarparkar on the northern edge of the Rann of Kutch. It consists of granite rocks, (probably an outlying mass of the crystalline rocks of the Aravalli range. The Aravalli series belongs to Archaen system which constitutes the oldest rocks of the Earth's crust) and Chinese clay. This is a small area quite different from the desert. The tract is flat and level except close to Nagarparkar itself. The principal range, Karunjhir,is approximately 19 km in length and attains a height of 305 m. Smaller hills rise in the east, which are covered with sparse jungle and pasturage and give rise to two perennial springs named Achleshwar and Sardharo as well as temporary streams called Bhetiani and Gordhro, after the rains. Karoonjhar Dam is being constructed to supply water to people of Nagarparkar area.





















*Salt Desert, Great Rann of Kutch
*
The Great Rann of Kutch, is a seasonal salt marsh located in the Thar Desert in the Kutch District of Gujarat, India and the Sindh province of Pakistan. North part of Kutch is the Great Rann - it has many moods and appearances which change from dawn to dusk. Salt crystals dazzle like millions of diamonds under the scraching sun. Its still vastness is eerie under the bluish glow of the full moon and the best time to view it is in full moon. During a thunderstorm at night it flashes brilliantly. Rann has vast area about 4000 kms. The name "Rann" comes from the Hindi word ran (&#2352;&#2339 meaning "desert".

My bad luck just one day before my visit to this place it rained and so that's why you can see patches of mud in between else its only pure white during this time.

Please do not copy, use and modify any of my photographs without my explicit written permission. All rights reserved.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky

*The Soon Valley, Khushab District, Punjab, Pakistan*
















The Soon Valley (Urdu: &#1608;&#1575;&#1583;&#1574; &#1587;&#1608;&#1606 or Soon Sakesar is located in the northwest of Khushab District, Punjab, Pakistan.
The Soon Valley starts from Padhrar village and ends in Sakesar which at 5010 feet is the highest peak of the Salt Range.


----------



## darkinsky

A 'dhaba' at a river bank near Punjnad Headworks

District Bahawalpur, Punjab, Pakistan


----------



## RabzonKhan

Lahore Metro Bus service all set to launch on Sunday






The beautiful landscape of Manthuka Kharmang Baltistan







Dhana Sar, Balochistan. PHOTO: ASIF NAWAZ







Dudiptsar Lake or Dudipat Lake is a lake encircled by snow clad peaks in Lulusar Dudipatsar National Park. The lake lies in the extreme north of the Kaghan Valley 







Weldon Moms and members of Critical Mass organize cycling event, ride from Sea view to Zamzama and back. Karachi. PHOTO: AYESHA MIR







Abdullah and Mohsin. Enem store launches international brands like Cerruti, Mont Blanc, Cartier, ST Dupont, Moreschi, Dior, Marks & Spencer and Zara in Lahore. PHOTO COURTESY QYT EVENTS PR







Zain, Uzair and Anwaar. Enem store launches international brands like Cerruti, Mont Blanc, Cartier, ST Dupont, Moreschi, Dior, Marks & Spencer and Zara in Lahore. PHOTO COURTESY QYT EVENTS PR

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## darkinsky

Pasni Balochistan






Peshawar islamabad motorway






Thar desert after rain






Beautiful Landscape Before entering Muzaffarabad--AJK--PAKISTAN






ghotki feeder canal, sindh pakistan






makran coast






makran






rohtas


----------



## darkinsky

Historical graves, Shahpur Chakar






Goth Amanullah Dehri, Sindh


----------



## darkinsky

near mianwali






AK

















Aliani ancestral tombs, las bela

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## darkinsky

Ranikot Fort






ranikot fort






balochistan






balochistan






Rani fort






balochistan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## darkinsky



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky

Lahore motorway

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky

zhob


----------



## darkinsky

Amazing view of Ramkot Fort , beside the Mangla Dam, Azad Kashmir - Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## darkinsky

nathiagali beach karachi






karachi






spantik peak


----------



## pk_baloch



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pk_baloch




----------



## darkinsky

bhambore


----------



## darkinsky

umerkot, sindh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky

superhighway

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Argus Panoptes

Pakistan is indeed a beautiful country.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Argus Panoptes said:


> Pakistan is indeed a beautiful country.


Very true .....................


----------



## darkinsky



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RabzonKhan

Indus River, It is one of the longest rivers in the world, with a length of some 1,800 miles (2,900 km). It also has courses through western Tibet (in China) and Northern India. Originating in the Tibetan plateau in the vicinity of Lake Mansarovar, the river runs a course through the Ladakh region of Jammu and Kashmir, Gilgit, Baltistan and flows through Pakistan in a southerly direction along the entire length of Pakistan to merge into the Arabian Sea near the port city of Karachi in Sindh. The rivers annual flow is about 272 billion cubic yards (207 billion cubic metres)twice that of the Nile River and three times that of the Tigris.







Shangirila, Skardu






B.R.B Canal, Kasur







US Ambassador Richard Olson greets 100 alumni of the Study of the U.S. Institute (SUSI) exchange program in Islamabad. 







Pakistani girls sit on the rubble of their destroyed school near the Afghan border, that was allegedly bombed by Taliban terrorists.







A man reads the Koran at the Sunehri (golden) mosque after evening prayers in Peshawar 







Pakistani Mehndi Designs






Tv Actress Hiba Ali

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Darth Vader

MY PAKISTAN

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## darkinsky

sindh






chichawatni

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky

islamabad

















ahmedpur


----------



## darkinsky




----------



## darkinsky



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky

Karachi hyderabad highway

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky

lucky cement

















Rohri


----------



## darkinsky

karachi






lahore

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DeMoN_HuNteR

My Beautiful Pakistan!


----------



## darkinsky

mehran university






gorakh


----------



## darkinsky

Gorakh hill, sindh


----------



## Lone

Pak really has some true potentials for tourism, I don't know about the infrastructure but if they can take care of terrorism situations, Pak can earn sh*t load of money from tourism sector alone

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Lone said:


> Pak really has some true potentials for tourism, I don't know about the infrastructure but if they can take care of terrorism situations, Pak can earn sh*t load of money from tourism sector alone



our highways are among the best in all of the sub-continent and much of Asia; our infrastructure isnt the real issue but its mismanagement by a corrupt and visionless leadership - though in some remote areas it is also issue of some infrastructure as well

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

Paye






Kawai






Shounter Lake






Fairy Meadows, Nanga Parbat






Hunza






Karakorum






Katpana village, Skardu






Sheosar Lake, Deosai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

Phandar Valley






Sadpara Lake






Skardu desert






^^






Mahudand Lake, Ushu Valley, Kalam, Swat






Karakorum






^^






^^

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

Giligit serene hotel
















Sheosar Lake 






Mountains & Hannah lake, Quetta!






The Shigar Fort Residence

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky

canal view at night

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

The Shigar Fort Residence































Amburiq Mosque Restoration






Khilingrong Mosque

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky

sialkot


----------



## Edevelop

Khilingrong Mosque
















Sayyed Mohammad Astana


----------



## darkinsky

Karachi quetta highway






-----






-----





-----





----





----





----





-------


----------



## Edevelop

Shigar Fort


























Baltit Fort


----------



## darkinsky

Karachi Quetta highway







------





-----






----





------



[/QUOTE]





kamranwj said:


> --------------
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -------------


----------



## Edevelop

Baltit Fort































Altit Fort


----------



## darkinsky

balochistan






quetta cantt





















quetta


----------



## darkinsky

sangarh punjab






punjab






quetta cantt


----------



## darkinsky

ziarat











quetta






zhob






zhob di khan bypass






road to quetta


----------



## darkinsky

kohat indus highway






sindh


----------



## Edevelop

*Baltit Village*































*Shigar Village*











*Shigar Fort*
















*Khaplu Fort*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Edevelop

*Khaplu Fort*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Edevelop

*Baluchistan:*






















*Chenab river & Sargodha-Faisalabad road in Chiniot. *






*Near Sahiwal*






*Soon Valley*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## darkinsky

hingol river

















Hub river

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyperion

Thanks @cb4. I love those stone houses.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DeMoN_HuNteR

Choro yaar, Dukh hota hai dekh kar ke itnay khoobsurat Mulk ke sath kitni Nainsafi hui hai...............


----------



## darkinsky

Hub rally Balochistan






















































































gidani beach

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky

bolan




































quetta, balochistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky

Majestic Cigarette Peak - name comes from the fact that warm winds are always blowing loose snow from its sides - looks like a smoking cigarette.


----------



## Edevelop

Hyperion said:


> Thanks @cb4. I love those stone houses.



Thanks to Agha Khan. He resotored these in Hunza.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky




----------



## darkinsky

tikka baran






kirthar






dureji







































































kirthar national park sindh






cholistan












french beach


----------



## darkinsky

Kund Malir












dureji























jhal magsi






kanrach


----------



## darkinsky

indus river at kalabagh


----------



## darkinsky

indus river at kalabagh






ayubia











thal desert











chickpeas grown in sand


----------



## darkinsky

Dhana Sar, Balochistan






dureji, balochistan






Sunrise from Andhar Mountain






andhar mountains






dureji






dureji











kanrach

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky

Hub balochistan






kanrach

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky

quetta


----------



## Edevelop

Abbottabad:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Safriz

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=390707934358917

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EAK

ATTABAD LAKE HUNZA VALLEY

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## darkinsky



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky

karachi offroader's club

ziarat

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky

sorh valley


----------



## darkinsky

Haleji lake


----------



## Edevelop

Baluchistan:


















Abbottabad:

Apricot tree





Shohada Monument

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tractor

All know where,look so great.
















































almost heaven

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Edevelop

Tractor said:


> almost heaven

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky

sindh


----------



## darkinsky




----------



## darkinsky



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RabzonKhan

A portrait of bomb victim Sleema is pictured on her coffin on the third day of protests following Saturday's bombing in Quetta on February 19, 2013. PHOTO: AFP






Mystic female musical group from Gilgit-Baltistan Bazm-e-Liqa (Mystic Assembly for the Vision of Beloved) performs at Sufi Music Festival organized by the Rafi Peer Theatre in collaboration with Pakistan National Council of the Arts at PNCA auditorium. PHOTO: MUHAMMAD JAVAID / EXPRESS TRIBUNE






Folk singer from Balochistan Akhtar Channal Zehri performs at Sufi Music Festival. PHOTO: MUHAMMAD JAVAID / EXPRESS TRIBUNE







Folk singer from Cholistan Krishan Lal Bheel (in golden waistcoat) performs at Sufi Music Festival. PHOTO: MUHAMMAD JAVAID / EXPRESS TRIBUNE







Shaukat Dholia (Drummer) from Data Darbar Lahore performs at Sufi Music Festival. PHOTO: MUHAMMAD JAVAID / EXPRESS TRIBUNE







Large number of audience including ambassadors and diplomats enjoying the Sufi Music Festival organized by the Rafi Peer Theatre in collaboration with Pakistan National Council of the Arts at PNCA auditorium. PHOTO: MUHAMMAD JAVAID / EXPRESS TRIBUNE







Nadir Magsi sets off first as Bahawalpur Ameer Nawab Salahuddin Abbasi drops the flag to kick start the last of the rally. PHOTO: SHAHID SAEED

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## darkinsky

some where north of bhawalpur











KKH

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bigzgvr4

Pakistani Nationalist said:


>



wuts this place called and where in pakistan it is located it is beautifull


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

bigzgvr4 said:


> wuts this place called and where in pakistan it is located it is beautifull



Its from gilgit baltistan... sorry dont know its name.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## darkinsky

kirthar park

















nagar






dadu


----------



## krash

bigzgvr4 said:


> wuts this place called and where in pakistan it is located it is beautifull



That's Phandar Lake in Phandar valley, Ghizer district in the region of Gilgit-Baltistan, Pakistan. This area connects Chitral with Gilgit through the famous Shandur pass.

More of the Phandar valley:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## darkinsky




----------



## darkinsky




----------



## darkinsky




----------



## darkinsky

faisalabad


----------



## darkinsky




----------



## darkinsky

lake saif ul malook


----------



## MM_Haider

darkinsky said:


> lake saif ul malook



cute avatar...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CULPRIT

long live Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## darkinsky

abbottabad

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## darkinsky

karachi











Quetta serena hotel






quetta airport

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aks18

krash said:


> That's Phandar Lake in Phandar valley, Ghizer district in the region of Gilgit-Baltistan, Pakistan. This area connects Chitral with Gilgit through the famous Shandur pass.
> 
> More of the Phandar valley:



i love this valley  will visit some day  INSHA ALLAH






Balakot , Mansehra District KPK Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aks18

bigzgvr4 said:


> wuts this place called and where in pakistan it is located it is beautifull



its borith lake Upper Hunza Valley , Gojal gilgit baltistan


----------



## krash

aks18 said:


> its borith lake Upper Hunza Valley , Gojal gilgit baltistan



aray nahi yara....the trick is to look for the trees and the hill besides the bank; Phandar has more trees (Borith has few trees and more shrub and grass) and the little hill forms an immediate curving bank with the road and the trees lining its foot. Also that's a typical shot of the Phandar Lake from the couple of motels besides the lake. Some other shots from the same angle:





























Some of Borith:





















These are very similar lakes, not just in their shapes but also in their surroundings.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aks18

krash said:


> aray nahi yara....the trick is to look for the trees and the hill besides the bank; Phandar has more trees (Borith has few trees and more shrub and grass) and the little hill forms an immediate curving bank with the road and the trees lining its foot. Also that's a typical shot of the Phandar Lake from the couple of motels besides the lake. Some other shots from the same angle:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of Borith:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are very similar lakes, not just in their shapes but also in their surroundings.



thanks for the correction  wat are your summer plans this time

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## krash

I don't know what God was thinking when he made these places, I'm just grateful that he did.

South Side, Nangaparbat:






Hilmat, Neelum valley:
















Dessan Valley:






Kalam, Swat:








aks18 said:


> thanks for the correction  wat are your summer plans this time



I don't know yar. Honestly, right now I'm just praying that I get to go back to Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky




----------



## darkinsky




----------



## darkinsky




----------



## darkinsky

malam jabba

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky

canoeing on river indus

starts 1:59 minutes

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## darkinsky



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jabalultariq

I have been to KHI airport 3 times , all of the times we had to WALK to the terminal building due to faults with the jet-bridge

Be real we're dying


----------



## darkinsky

jabalultariq said:


> I have been to KHI airport 3 times , all of the times we had to WALK to the terminal building due to faults with the jet-bridge
> 
> Be real we're dying



you dont walk, you are escorted through a coaster or airport bus

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Huda

Nellam Vally

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## darkinsky

karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Huda

@darkinsky Karachi after strike

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## darkinsky

@Mirzay dont be naive

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Huda

darkinsky said:


> @Mirzay dont be naive



But that's true ....Bitter reality

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky

Mirzay said:


> But that's true ....Bitter reality



if i start posting bitter realities of entire pakistan then every picture will have another grim picture attached to it, also this strike was necessary to avoiud any another bombing like abbas town in future

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Huda



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

darkinsky said:


> you dont walk, you are escorted through a coaster or airport bus



Even quetta airport has those buses.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky

fields of haripur hazara






shogran

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Marshmallow

*Banjosa Lake, Rawalakot*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Huda



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## darkinsky

yeh ladkiyan apne size ke (choti) pictures q post ker rahe hain? @Mirzay @Marshmallow

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## darkinsky

RCD highway balochistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Huda

*Islamabad
*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Huda

*Ranikot Fort (Largest Fort in the world
*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## RabzonKhan

Pakistani women ride their bikes towards the city's landmark Faisal Mosque to mark International Women's day in Islamabad on March 8, 2013. PHOTO: AFP






Gorakh is an under-Development Hill Station of Sindh, Pakistan. It is situated at an elevation of 5,688 ft (1,734 m). in the Kirthar Mountains Range's Sindh Segment, 93 km north west of Dadu city. Gorakh Hill Station is situated on one of the highest plateaus of Sindh, spread over 2,500 acres (10 km2), and due its surroundings, a unique adventure point for nature lovers.







The Deosai plain is located in the Skardu, Astore Districts of Gilgit-Baltistan, in northernmost Pakistan. Deosai means 'the land of Giants'.







Baradari Hazuri Bagh, Lahore


Hazuri Bagh is bounded by the Lahore Fort (east side), Badshahi Mosque (west side), the Samadhi of Ranjit Singh (north side) and the Roshnai Gate (south side). In the center stands the Hazuri Bagh Baradari, built by Ranjit Singh in 1813 to celebrate the capture of the famous Koh-i-Noor Diamond from Shah Shujah of Afghanistan. 






Khanpur Valley near Taxila produces World's best "red blood oranges" and Shakri Malta "sugar oranges".






Pakistani villagers travel on a horse-cart in the outskirts of Lahore.







Pakistani Classical dancer.

Kathak dance is the classical dance of Pakistan, based on a combination of footwork and facial expressions. Ghulam Hussain Kathak (1905 &#8211; 2001) had the distinction of singularly sustaining the tradition of classical dance in Pakistan and producing students like Nahid Siddiqui, Fasih ur-Rehman, Nighat Chaudry, Amy Minwala and Panna among many others.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Huda

*Donga Gali
*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RabzonKhan

ISLAMABAD: Pakistans parliament made history Thursday by becoming the first national assembly in the countrys history to complete a full term in office, dissolving in a low-key session that paves the way for elections.






Beautiful arches at Lahore Fort.






A natural refrigerator in the way of Kalam Valley Swat.







Thick forest, Kalam Valley Swat.







Ushu valley in Swat is truly one of the most beautiful valleys in Pakistan.







Huma and Amna. Master Celeste flagship outlet launches in Lahore. PHOTO COURTESY VERVE PR







Hina. Master Celeste flagship outlet launches in Lahore. PHOTO COURTESY VERVE PR







Ursula. Master Celeste flagship outlet launches in Lahore. PHOTO COURTESY VERVE PR

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Huda

*Road to Neelum Valley azad kashmir Pakistan*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Huda

*Motorway
*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## American Pakistani



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## darkinsky

Kashmir, Khyber Pakhtun Khwa, Punjab SUBMERGE

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Huda

*Satpara Lake, Skardu Valley. 
*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## darkinsky

Early Morning at Tharparkar, Sindh

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## darkinsky

GT road, khan bela

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## darkinsky

sawat valley

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

Rural Sindh

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RabzonKhan

Former President Pervez Musharraf greets supporters upon his arrival at Karachi airport in Pakistan






Imran pledged in his speech to always speak the truth with the nation. 

Tens of thousands of people converged on Minar-e-Pakistan on Saturday to attend Pakistan Tehreek-i-Insaf's rally. PHOTO: SHAFIQ MALIK/ EXPRESS






Mosque in Chitral, Chitral is 365 km from Peshawar and connected through Lowari Pass. The route is closed during winter and the town is cut off by snow from the rest of the country for six months in a year.






Hindukush Heights is the best hotel in Chitral. Tatler, UK, in its travel guide 2010 ranks it among the best 101 hotels in the world. The hotel is run by its owner Siraj Ulmulk, an ex PIA pilot, and his wife Ghazalla Ulmulk.






Hindukush Heights Chalets at Mastuj Fort, Northern Chitral. Photo contributed by Siraj Ulmulk. Main branch of Hindukush Heights Hotel is located in Chitral town.






Chitral Airport is a small domestic airport situated 3.7 km north of Chitral town.






Ayaan, Saadia Mirza presents her latest bridal collection in Lahore. PHOTO COURTESY SAVVY PR AND EVENTS






Noor and Fatima Kasuri. Saadia Mirza presents her latest bridal collection in Lahore. PHOTO COURTESY SAVVY PR AND EVENTS

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

2 little inhabitants of these beautiful mountains & valleys from Swat











Serena Hotel Gilgit










http://dc601.*******.com/img/O9hdU8Xz/s7/1__1_.jpg

A Lawn In a village near chitral

http://dc601.*******.com/img/DLMzsK3s/s7/A_Lawn_In_a_village_near_chitr.jpg

view of kaghan valley-kpk

http://dc601.*******.com/img/ro6h9iJD/s7/an_other_awesum_view_of_kaghan.jpg

A morning of Karimabad, Taobat in Neelam Valley

http://dc601.*******.com/img/3o_vAQ20/s7/A_morning_of_Karimabad_Taobat_.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Edevelop

http://dc615.*******.com/img/pftZkd-a/s7/An_other_beautiful_view_AJK--P.jpg

River of Kumrat Valley

http://dc601.*******.com/img/ArFymsxX/s7/Another_view_of_River_of_Kumra.jpg

ansu lake naran valley-kpk

http://dc601.*******.com/img/Od9XMP9N/s7/Ansoo_Lake_Ansoo_is_an_urdu_wo.jpg
http://dc616.*******.com/img/xEyMDWQv/s7/ansu_lake_naran_valley-kpk--_p.jpg

Arang Kel

http://dc601.*******.com/img/Wu9PQP7O/s7/Arang_Kel_AJK----------Pakista.jpg

Astola island balochistan

http://dc601.*******.com/img/aGJClxib/s7/ASTOLA_ISLAND---BLOCHISTAN---P.jpg
http://dc365.*******.com/img/muA83qaC/s7/Astola_Island--Makran_Coast--P.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

Atabad Lake bridge G.B

http://dc601.*******.com/img/atqSws8Z/s7/Atabad_Lake_bridge_Gilgit_Balt.jpg

view of ajk

http://dc310.*******.com/img/VtJK8wA9/s7/beautifull_view_of_ajk--pakist.jpg

cable cars in patriata--muree

http://dc601.*******.com/img/avsyNsh4/s7/cable_cars_in_patriata--muree-.jpg

garhi habibullah , mansehra district-kpk-

http://dc601.*******.com/img/qZgJc_5-/s7/garhi_habibullah__mansehra_dis.jpg

Jarkand in Kaghan Valley-KPK

http://dc601.*******.com/img/vd68FBag/s7/Jarkand_in_Kaghan_Valley-KPK--.jpg

historical islamia college-peshawar

http://dc370.*******.com/img/gKZpykv0/s7/famous_and_historical_islamia_.jpg

Dates in Bahawalpur

http://dc535.*******.com/img/I3Sp0evB/s7/Drying_the_Dates_in_Bahawalpur.jpg


Chanab River - Sialkot

http://dc601.*******.com/img/xLTrEL1L/s7/Beauty_of_Chanab_River_-_Sialk.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

Shangrila resort Skardu










Shingar Fort






Handicrafts in gilgit






Making dry fruits in hunza






Jheel Saiful Malook






Mahodand Lake Kalam






In some rural area

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

kaghan valley--KPK

http://dc601.*******.com/img/CM0FfkPV/s7/kaghan_valley--KPK--PAKISTAN.jpg

kalam

http://dc365.*******.com/img/q8z2xZoe/s7/kalam_is_2070_m_high_and_100_k.jpg

Makra shogran 

http://dc615.*******.com/img/KQp0CmEv/s7/Makra_shogran_Pakistan.jpg

beauty of Mansehra 

http://dc601.*******.com/img/jwmZH_Tg/s7/Mind_blowing_beauty_of_Mansehr.jpg

monal resturant--islamabad

http://dc601.*******.com/img/RD-2b4Uo/s7/monal_resturant--islamabad.jpg

NIkhron Valley--AJK

http://dc591.*******.com/img/IAM78fqT/s7/NIkhron_Valley--AJK--PAKISTAN.jpg

noori nar valley, kaghan-kpk

http://dc601.*******.com/img/PV-ka4to/s7/noori_nar_valley_kaghan-kpk--p.jpg

Pasni Balochistan

http://dc616.*******.com/img/iolzeFx_/s7/Pasni_Balochistan--Pakistan.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

Shandur Lake, Ghizer

http://dc340.*******.com/img/jy2NMj7N/s7/Shandur_Lake_Ghizer_Pakistan.jpg

Paya Meadows--KPK

http://dc601.*******.com/img/3UnwSVwj/s7/Paya_Meadows--KPK--PAKISTAN.jpg

Waterfall in Pir Ghaib, Balochistan






Decorated trucks 














Jhall Magasi, Baluchistan






traditional clothing during Sindhi Cultural Day at a school in Hyderabad

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11

sindh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

@Armstrong yaar ajao mera saat join karlo 

Paye






Nehari






Sindhi Biryani






Kabuli Palao






Dumpukht






Beef Kebab






Beef Karhi

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Im going to take my wife to GB for sure..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

Chapli Kebab






Rogan Josh






Peshawari Mutton Karhai






Balochi Sajji 






Peshawari Naan






Kahwa






Mint Lassi






Kashmiri Chai

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Baluch cuisine:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## W.11

punjab






balochistan






peshawar KPK

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Edevelop

Hunza

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## W.11

Farming in Thar desert






thar desert 360 view

Very unique thing for Thar region, agriculture with tube well irrigation system in Sindh desert.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11

nagar parker, karonjer hills






nagarparker 360 view

1st PANO IN KAROONJHAR HILLS, A BEAUTIFUL VIEW OF STARRY NIGHT WITH HELP OF SHUTTER SPEED TECHNIQUE FROM ROOF OF NAGER REST HOUSE THAR SINDH


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11

Fort Munro between punjab and balochistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

Wheat Crop in a village near SUKKUR

http://dc601.*******.com/img/nvUuVwg6/s7/Wheat_Crop_in_a_village_near_S.jpg

Wheat crop with orange trees, Malakwaal Punjab

http://dc538.*******.com/img/FyBH-H5T/s7/wheat_crop_with_orange_trees_m.jpg

Jagraan-AJK

http://dc601.*******.com/img/TYQ4ZrpR/s7/worth_seeing_place_jagraan-ajk.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Edevelop

Water Gate of Jahaz Dand with Ice Flowing Over Water.

http://dc601.*******.com/img/L0Mz6K3C/s7/Water_Gate_of_Jahaz_Dand_with_.jpg

Upper Kachura Lake, Skardu

http://dc601.*******.com/img/kXq8ItWg/s7/Upper_Kachura_Lake_Skardu--PAK.jpg

world's ninth highest mountain.nanga parbat 

http://dc601.*******.com/img/RrWDGRyg/s7/the_worlds_ninth_highest_mount.jpg

kaghan valley--KPK

http://dc601.*******.com/img/CM0FfkPV/s7/kaghan_valley--KPK--PAKISTAN.jpg

Katpana Lake & Village , Skardu

http://dc601.*******.com/img/BABpNdfi/s7/Katpana_Lake__Village__Skardu-.jpg

on the way to naran kpk

http://dc601.*******.com/img/Or_qgy1p/s7/on_the_way_to_naran--kahyberpa.jpg

Tandiani-Muree

http://dc601.*******.com/img/I-x-gYWV/s7/Road_to_Tandiani-Muree--PAKIST.jpg

Skardu Cold desert

http://dc601.*******.com/img/Vc_NMl7h/s7/Skardu_Cold_desert--PAKISTAN.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

small lake & family picnic point in ponch-ajk

http://dc601.*******.com/img/ndTuexw_/s7/small_lake__family_picnic_poin.jpg

SWAT Valley kpk

http://dc361.*******.com/img/CL4I55PS/s7/SWAT_Valley---Khyber_Pakhtunkh.jpg

Taobat Vilage--Neelum Valley ajk

http://dc601.*******.com/img/oNvdibsG/s7/Taobat_Vilage--Neelum_Valley_A.jpg
http://dc601.*******.com/img/d67WSAD5/s7/Taobut_villlage_AJK--PAKISTAN.jpg

An Autumn view of a Park In Islamabad

http://dc601.*******.com/img/NzzhZadB/s7/An_Autumn_view_of_a_Park_In_Is.jpg

an evening view of Quetta city--balochistan

http://dc601.*******.com/img/qssj_Id-/s7/an_evening_view_of_quetta_city.jpg

Desert and_Sea by_costal highway balochistan

http://dc369.*******.com/img/eS38PBGi/s7/Desert_and_Sea_by_costal_highw.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

Orakzai agency
















Town of Hangu






Town of Khar in Bajaur Valley






Near Mansehra






Dir

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

Kabul River, in Mohmand Agency






Manto Nala waterfall, Skardu










Kot Diji

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

Pakistan is one of the most beautiful countries in the world. Greetings from Saudi Arabia (Hejaz) and Yemen.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## CHARGER

NUST
https://imageshack.us/a/img17/3594/24881010150195448122525.jpg


----------



## RabzonKhan

*Its election season!  *






Pakistani workers prepare flags of the political party Pakistan Tehreek Insaf (PTI) in Lahore on April 13, 2013, for the upcoming general elections. PHOTO: AFP






Workers prepare posters of the political party Pakistan Muslim League in Karachi for the upcoming general elections. PHOTO: MOHAMMAD NOMAN/EXPRESS







Workers prepare posters of the political party Muttahida Qaumi Movement in Karachi for the upcoming general elections. PHOTO: MOHAMMAD NOMAN/EXPRESS







Lahore welcomes spring in a unique way. Lahore Canal. PHOTO: ONLINE






Lahore. Jashan-e-Baharan is celebrated to mark the arrival of Spring. PHOTO: APP






View of a mosque on Mall Road, Lahore. PHOTO: ONLINE






A flowers exhibition was also held at Bagh-e-Jinnah Lahore. PHOTO: ONLINE






Sana, Nooray and Mahra. Pakistan Fashion Design Council launches PFDC fashion store in Lahore. PHOTO COURTESY BILAL MUKHTAR EVENTS & PR

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## W.11

how about this? Hanna Urak, balochistan































snow in the background


----------



## W.11




----------



## W.11

Quetta

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

Rawalkot Airport


----------



## Imran Khan

sukker city from indus river view

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mian H Amin.

Google Image Result for http://static0.demotix.com/sites/default/files/imagecache/a_scale_large/700-6/photos/1313370688-pakistan-independence-day-celebrated_791216.jpg

Google Image Result for http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-4AmS7sAKafM/UCK6tbxBVbI/AAAAAAAAK_k/jG53olIrrI4/s400/Independence-Day-Wallpapers-500x408-100043.jpg

http://www.google.co.uk/imgres?start=226&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&biw=1366&bih=643&tbm=isch&tbnid=kiEolw67Utfn2M:&imgrefurl=http://www.lashmusic.net/dramas/google-celebrate-pakistan-independence-day-14th-august/&docid=R3TfeeXrV34rmM&imgurl=http://www.lashmusic.net/dramas/wp-content/uploads/2012/08/Google.jpg&w=639&h=356&ei=HItxUZrECam00QWatoGAAw&zoom=1&ved=1t:3588,r:37,s:200,i:115&iact=rc&dur=215&page=12&tbnh=167&tbnw=295&ndsp=23&tx=193&ty=67


----------



## W.11




----------



## khanz

Another way of looking at things by Black-Z-ro [100,000+ views], on Flickr




You can feel colors of autumn when you are on ground by Black-Z-ro [100,000+ views], on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Here are some of my click... some are from my village and some from a frnd of mines village in punjab and others random from baluchistan and attock-KPK border

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hassan346

amazing pics wana visit those areas

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hassan346

if we could improve our road network and solve the terrorism issue lot of ppl from around the world would like to visit pakistan


----------



## khanz

Another View Of Makran Coastal Highway by Qaiser Islam, on Flickr




Kund Malir...After Work by Qaiser Islam, on Flickr




Morning in shangrela resort Skardu by saleem shahid, on Flickr




SHANGRILA RESORT,PAKISTAN by www.thsulemani.com, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz

rl=http://www.flickr.com/photos/ksbukhari/8320375223/]




[/url]
Near Sardari at Neelum Valley by ksbukhari, on Flickr




Neelum Valley by ksbukhari, on Flickr




Kishan Ganga, Neelum Valley by ksbukhari, on Flickr




Chitta Khatta Lake with Mountains by ksbukhari, on Flickr




Heart at Sardari, Neelum Valley by ksbukhari, on Flickr




Sar Lake at My Native Village, AJK by ksbukhari, on Flickr




1384 by Mobeen Mazhar, on Flickr




Reflection at Chitta Khatta Lake, Neelum Valley by ksbukhari, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kbd-raaf

Was talking to a few friends about going on a road trip through India, Pakistan, Iran all the way to Israel if possible.

Is such a trip possible in the current political climate?


----------



## Umair Nawaz

cb4 said:


> kaghan valley--KPK
> 
> http://dc601.*******.com/img/CM0FfkPV/s7/kaghan_valley--KPK--PAKISTAN.jpg
> 
> kalam
> 
> http://dc365.*******.com/img/q8z2xZoe/s7/kalam_is_2070_m_high_and_100_k.jpg
> 
> Makra shogran
> 
> http://dc615.*******.com/img/KQp0CmEv/s7/Makra_shogran_Pakistan.jpg
> 
> beauty of Mansehra
> 
> http://dc601.*******.com/img/jwmZH_Tg/s7/Mind_blowing_beauty_of_Mansehr.jpg
> 
> monal resturant--islamabad
> 
> http://dc601.*******.com/img/RD-2b4Uo/s7/monal_resturant--islamabad.jpg
> 
> NIkhron Valley--AJK
> 
> http://dc591.*******.com/img/IAM78fqT/s7/NIkhron_Valley--AJK--PAKISTAN.jpg
> 
> noori nar valley, kaghan-kpk
> 
> http://dc601.*******.com/img/PV-ka4to/s7/noori_nar_valley_kaghan-kpk--p.jpg
> 
> Pasni Balochistan
> 
> http://dc616.*******.com/img/iolzeFx_/s7/Pasni_Balochistan--Pakistan.jpg


 @cb4 sada sher ha bus duum lanny di dair ha.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RabzonKhan

A group of Indus Valley terracotta figures from Harappa, North Pakistan (3rd millenium BC) via Christies







A Beautiful Church in Nathya Gali 







Markhor , the national animal of Pakistan, a large specie of wild goat is an indigenous mammal of Afghanistan , Pakistan ( Gilgit Baltistan , Hunza Nagar Valleys and Kashmir regions ) , some parts of North India , Southern Tajikistan and Southern Uzbekistan.







Pure Water - beat that! A common sight as you move up North of Pakistan







Humaima Mallick. Nida Azwer launches her debut collection in Karachi and Lahore. PHOTO COURTESY LOTUS PR







Jia. The Noodle House opens at Dolmen Mall in Karachi. PHOTO COURTESY TAKEII







Amna Bashir. Nida Azwer launches her debut collection in Karachi and Lahore. PHOTO COURTESY LOTUS PR

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## farhan_9909

swat

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## soccerhero

I love the northern areas. Beautiful pics. Looks like heaven

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky




----------



## darkinsky




----------



## khanz

0133 by Mobeen Mazhar, on Flickr




0074 by Mobeen Mazhar, on Flickr




0011A by Mobeen Mazhar, on Flickr




0061 by Mobeen Mazhar, on Flickr




2435 by Mobeen Mazhar, on Flickr


----------



## khanz

1212 by Mobeen Mazhar, on Flickr


1227 by Mobeen Mazhar, on Flickr



1225 by Mobeen Mazhar, on Flickr


1205 by Mobeen Mazhar, on Flic



1168 by Mobeen Mazhar, on Flickr



1366 by Mobeen Mazhar, on Flickr


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Zarvan said:


>



Thats the best pic.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Roybot

Zarvan said:


>



Thats India, not Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rohailmalhi

Travelling along the N-40 National Highway from the border town of Taftan to the provincial capital Quetta. The 600 kilometers journey includes unplanned off-road adventures and tons of unexplored desert. &#8212; in Pakistan.





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=538001339576066

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RabzonKhan

Breathtaking scenery in Karakoram Mountains, Pakistan (by M. Afzal).






Taobat Neelum Valley






Nawaz Sharif (R) leader of Pakistan Muslim League - Nawaz (PML-N) walks with his personal secretary Asif Kirmani at his house in Lahore. 






Supporters of Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaaf (PTI) or Movement for Justice party take part in an election campaign rally in Lahore on May 5, 2013. AFP Photo

MK Nations IK kurtas are priced at Rs4,000 each.






First ever women candidate from Bajaur Agency, NA-44 Badam Zari, promotes her election campaign. ONLINE Photo






Pakistani Models from Stoneage and Wateen Photo shoots






Designer Nida Azwer says her clientele includes a lot of people from Lahore. PHOTO: PUBLICITY

LAHORE: A treat for fashion aficionados, the much awaited couture house Nida Azwer Atelier from Karachi opened its doors to Lahore on Tuesday.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky

Kotadu, multan











taunsa barrage

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1


----------



## Edevelop

Oghi, Mansehra






saif ul maluk






buner


----------



## Edevelop

near abottabad






Shimla Hill, Abbottabad






PMA abbottabad






rural sindh






rural sindh






rural sindh






rural sindh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

*District Haripur KPK*

Paraglider's Cam view during his flight in Darwaza Village






Tarbela Lake 






Khanpur Dam






Bhuttri Dam






Tarbela Lake Trip






Chajiyan waterfall near Rehana






Khanpur Lake 






Sirikot


----------



## Edevelop

*District Haripur, KPK*

Tarbella Lake






A view of Canal near Khanpur Dam






Khanpur Dam






Tanawal Chapper Road






View of Pind Hashim Khan and Sarai Naimat Khan from Village Bhaiki






Paragliding near village Darwaza






*District Abbotabad, KPK*

Army Burn Hall School






Murree Road


----------



## Edevelop

*District Abbotabad, KPK*

Namli Maira






Old Barracks house in Thandian






Harnoi






Beautiful view of chinar road






Abbottabad City at Night Time






The road from Nathiagali to Abbottabad.






Road To Havelian From Hajja Gali






Sajikot Waterfall in Winter

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

*District Mansehra, KPK*

Lulusar Lake , Naran






Babusar Pass , Naran Valley






Beautiful Shogran, Kaghan Valley






Cloudy weather over lake saif ul malook , Kaghan






Lake Saif ul Mulook from a different angle






Lulusar Lake , Kaghan Valley






Jhalkad , Naran


----------



## Edevelop

*District Mansehra, KPK*

Beautiful Shogran






The cyclists compete during the second stage of the Himalayas International Mountainbike Race in the mountainous area of Lake Saif-ul-Maluk 






Shogran






Road to Jalkhad , Kaghan Valley






*District Battagram, KPK*

Small wooden bridge over the flowing water in Bateela






Waterfall in Paimal Shareef

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

* Mulk - e - Tanawal KPK*

Indus River near Kariplian village






Beer Village






Corn in crop

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bratva

The stunning Sajikot waterfall near abbotabad

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RabzonKhan

The 18-year-old female mountaineer Samina Baig has become the first Pakistani woman to scale Mount Everest, the world&#8217;s highest mountain with a peak at 8,848 metres.







Ayesha Gulalai Wazir is the Member of National Assembly (MNA) of PTI. Ayesha hails from war torn tribal area of South Waziristan, she is the only women parliamentarian from the region.







Pakistani truck makes it way along the Karakoram highway in Pakistan's central Hunza valley. The high wooden prow above the cab is typical of local truck art, and is referred to as the "taj" or crown, according to Aikins.







Bashir, a truck driver for 25 years, sits inside his cab at a truck stop in Rawalpindi. Elaborate decoration is not limited to the trucks' exteriors. In Karachi, the center of Pakistan's truck painting industry, rows of shops whose sole purpose is to furnish truck interiors brim with ornaments, plastic flowers, and small chandeliers. 







In the 1960s, during a boom in Pakistan's economy, British Bedford trucks became "the prestige truck of choice." According Durriya Kazi, this meant that the "style of painting and decoration evolved to fit the Bedford like a glove." 







Shehroz and Syra. Unilever Pakistan launches the Toni&Guy Hair meet Wardrobe in Karachi. PHOTO COURTESY CATALYST PR AND MARKETING COMPANY







Areej Fatima. Maria B launches her lawn collection in Karachi. PHOTO COURTESY TAKEII







Urooj, Arsalan and Nadia. Al-Fatah launches its department store in Islamabad. PHOTO COURTESY VERVE PR

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

K2






Batagram Valley






Karakorum






Naran






Naran Valley






Naran Valley






Nanga Parbat






Bangla Village Naltar Valley Gilgit

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

Naltar Valley






Shahimal lake






Kutton Valley






Ganesh Valley






Altit Fort, Hunza






Hunza






Appricot Blossoms, Hunza






Attabad Lake

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RabzonKhan

*Democracy rocks*







Ali Zafar and Ayesha Fazli






Maheen Kardar Ali






Sameen Kasuri






Asma Javeri






Faiza Farooq






Anum and Ayesha Yousaf






Zainab Omar






Zara Peerzada

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Edevelop

Muree

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

Naltar Lake






Shindoor pass, Gilgit






Makra peak






Kundol Lake and Milkyway - Swat Valley






Neelum Valley

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

mubarak village






Kund malir 






somewhere in sindh or balochistan










Gilgit Airport






Gilgiti






Muzaffarabad

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

Gilgit Baltistan










Banjosa Lake in AJK






Rural Punjab










Balochistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VelocuR

All we see here is many mountains, some rivers, and farms. That's nothing amazing. 

*Think about 2030- What will Pakistan become?*









































beautiful, right? Maybe Pakistan will achieve $15 Trillion Billion Economy in 2030 or later.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11

south waziristan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

Rice fields of Leepa Valley, AJK






Miranjani trek - Galiyaat Region






Pine tree






Tributary of River Kunhar near Naran






Kunhar River, Naran






Kunhar river at Jalkhad, Kaghan Valley






Muree

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz

Shangrella resort on lake lower Kachura Skardu pakistan by saleem shahid, on Flickr




Dudipatsar Lake, Pakistan by ksbukhari, on Flickr




Solitude by khankayani, on Flickr




Sialkot by Irfan Mirza, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

Neelum Valley





Sardari, Neelum Valley






Prime Minister in Neelum Valley






Nanga Parbat 






Hunza Valley






Hunza Valley






Rakaposhi from Ghulmit Viewpoint in Moon Lit Night






Shandur-Lake, Chitral

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

Katpana, Skardu 






Traditional Polo Match at Maqpoon Polo Ground Skardu






Muree






Somewhere in Balochistan






Coastal Areas

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RabzonKhan

*Democracy rocks Part 2*






Chief of the Army Staff General Ashfaq Parvez Kayani cast his vote here on Saturday in NA-54 Rawalindi. According to details, General Kayani, in his uniform, followed all the procedures of producing his national identity card to the polling staff, got the ballot papers and then cast his vote for National and Provincial Assembly seats.







Zara Faizan







Sasha Feroze Salahudin







Shehryar Taseer is the son of the late Punjab governor Salmaan Taseer.







Alizeh Khalid







Ainy Jaffri







Abdullah and Amina Khan







Mahmood Rahman and Meesha Shafi


----------



## Edevelop

road Near Mahandri






Batakundi 






Shogran

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

Chitta Katha Lake







Satpara Lake










Rush Lake






A lake in the desert

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ashira_amjad

wOw! this is something really nice..plz keep posting


----------



## darkinsky

River chitral

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

New Look - Kalma Chowk Lahore; from Barkat Market

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Umair Nawaz

cb4 said:


> Rush Lake



this is the highest lake in our country.


----------



## Edevelop

Shandur Top






View of Fairy Meadow.






Ghizar District 






A Glacial Stream in Front of the Shigar Fort






Gilgit Daniyor bridge and tunnel






Muree

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Edevelop

Tarbela Dam on the Indus River







Playing Polo in Chitral






Passu Cones






Shangla, KPK






Nathia Gali resthouse after snowfall






Masjid in Bamborate village in Kalash Valley, Chitral






Paya, Kaghan Valley











Swat Valley






Saidpur, Islamabad

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Edevelop

Sajikot Waterfalls - Havelian






Moola Pass : Khuzdar , Balochistan






Riqo dik 






Paya Meadows, Kaghan Valley






Parachinar, FATA






Desert in Skardu






view Of Khaplu






Khaplu Palace & Residence

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

Pishukan, a small fishing town near Gwadar






Panjar, Rawalpindi district






Head Marala, Sialkot











Gulzar Mahal, Bahwalpur






Shimla Hill, Abbottabad






Rural Sindh






Harnoi Abbottabad

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

Concordia, Karakorum






Golden Peak (7027 Meters High)






Base camp beneath K6 north face, Charakusa valley 






Khanpur Lake - About 25 Miles from Islamabad 






Rural Sindh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz

shahi bagh panorama by iftikhar alvi alvi, on Flickr




IMG_2878 by iftikhar alvi alvi, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

Makra Peak






Jabba Pass, Mansehra






Beautiful hillstation Ayubia near Abbottabad






Mountain peak of Kaghan Valley named "Moosa ka musalla"






Hunza






Gilgit City






Eagle Nest Hotel

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MM_Haider




----------



## FCPX

Beautiful pics!


----------



## Edevelop

Gwadar










Photograph Shot from MI-17 while flying from Muzaffarabad to Kel






Baltit Fort & Ultar Peak






Hunza






Deosai






Gorakh hills






Khairpur

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Marshmallow

@cb4

one thing i appreciate abt u which is,posting beautiful pics of Pakistan here minus any pic related to PMLN

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

Rech Valley, Upper Chitral







Gilgit Airport






Swat






Muree










Halmat






Kaghan Valley

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Edevelop

Shigar Fort



















Derawar Fort






Skardu Desert

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Edevelop

Mianwalii






Kot Diji






Altit Fort 






Shangrila






Khaplu






Cold Desert






Skardu Desert






Skardu

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Edevelop

ancient Buddhist Eeligious Monument of Dharmarajika Stupa in Taxila






Rabwah






Tharparkar, Sindh






Panjpir, Kahuta






Kot Diji Fort, Khairpur






Rohtas Fort






Ranikot Fort: The great wall of Sindh

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

Ranikot Fort: The great wall of Sindh














Nushki 










Shaal, Balochistan





near Kallar Kahar 






Shahi Masjid, Chiniot

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Edevelop

Kalaat Balochistan






Khuzdar, Balochistan






Chenab River






Ramkot Fort, Mangla, AJK






Keenjhar lake






Fort Manro,Punjab






Near Abbottabad






Taxila Museum, Taxila

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## zeeshanaayan07

What a great snaps shot


----------



## Edevelop

road to phir sohawa






Naltar Lake






Banjosa lake










Attabad lake






Saral Lake






Ibex in Chitral

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Edevelop

Himalayan Brown Bear

Alpine Ibex in Hunza Valley
















hub, balochistan






Great Barbet sitting on a tree and calling for mate






Shimshal valley

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Edevelop

Naran to Gitidas/Jalkhad Road






Taobut






Tolipeer Meadows , Rawalakot






Chitral airport






Multani crafts










Sukkar






Bolan Tunnel - Balochistan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanz

Terichmir 7708 m by imranthetrekker , new year new adventures, on Flickr




Ayun by imranthetrekker , new year new adventures, on Flickr




Karombar Lake, North Pakistan by imranthetrekker , new year new adventures, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

Mansehra






Paya Meadows, Kaghan Valley






On the Way To Nathia Gali ...







Malamjabba, Swat Valley






Pine Park Hotels & Resorts, Shogran














Nathia Gali






Laila peak - Karokorum

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IamBengali

Pakistan is really a beautiful country. Thanks for sharing. Bangladesh is another country which is very beautiful.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MM_Haider

IamBengali said:


> Pakistan is really a beautiful country. Thanks for sharing. Bangladesh is another country which is very beautiful.



one of my friend visited Dhaka this year and updated his facebook status as Dhaka looks like Gujranwala... .. but i know its a really beautiful country especially suburbs..


----------



## Black Eagle 90

Rabzon said:


> *Democracy rocks*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ali Zafar and Ayesha Fazli
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maheen Kardar Ali
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sameen Kasuri
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asma Javeri
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faiza Farooq
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anum and Ayesha Yousaf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zainab Omar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zara Peerzada



Can you show more pictures of PTI supporters 

Karachi actual counted votes for PTI was about more than 40% and the rest were given to Jamat, ASWJ, PPP and you know Wood Tehada...


----------



## Black Eagle 90

RaptorRX707 said:


> All we see here is many mountains, some rivers, and farms. That's nothing amazing.
> 
> *Think about 2030- What will Pakistan become?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautiful, right? Maybe Pakistan will achieve $15 Trillion Billion Economy in 2030 or later.



It won't look like that but even better with more greenery as well as wider roads.


----------



## Black Eagle 90

Rabzon said:


> *Democracy rocks*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ali Zafar and Ayesha Fazli
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maheen Kardar Ali
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sameen Kasuri
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asma Javeri
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faiza Farooq
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anum and Ayesha Yousaf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zainab Omar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zara Peerzada



Are you not scared of Opponent parties that can harm you.

You know Karachi....  I am scared too....


----------



## Edevelop

Kharmang - About 100 km from Skardu






Deosai and Skardu 






Karimabad, coming down from Baltit Fort






Deosai Plains






between Hunza & Gilgit






Hunza










Blossom season in Hunza Valley

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## khanz

Shounter Lake by Jibran85{Looking 4 Snow}, on Flickr




Green Pastures (Fairy Meadows) by M. Mudabbir, on Flickr




iExplore Kashmir - Keran AJK by Black-Z-ro [100,000+ views], on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## khanz

Throne Room of The Mountain Gods (Concordia) by Haider &#923;li, on Flickr




Shine by Shehzaad Maroof Khan, on Flickr




www.hassanrana.com by Hassan Rana ( HSN ), on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

this thread is about the people... not beautiful scenery...


----------



## khanz

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> this thread is about the people... not beautiful scenery...



no it's not it was a beautiful pakistan topic and was the main thread rabzon's general pictures thread was similar so got merged .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Umair Nawaz

[MENTION=148509][Bregs][/MENTION] 

who dont u visit this thread instead posting comments in individual places threads?

It has more then 3000 pictures and u can entertain yourself for Months.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## [Bregs]

Umair Nawaz said:


> [MENTION=148509][Bregs][/MENTION]
> 
> who dont u visit this thread instead posting comments in individual places threads?
> 
> It has more then 3000 pictures and u can entertain yourself for Months.



Bro actually in separate threads its easier to recognize which pics have been seen or to which place t hey belong to, and here its i feel all are collected at one place so hard to keep tab which ones i have seen

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Umair Nawaz



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## [Bregs]

Umair Nawaz said:


>



marvelous scenic beauty


----------



## Huda



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Imran Khan

multan

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Afira555

Pakistan has natural beauty and need to protect it............

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aghakhan

Its really beautiful Pakistan is naturally very beautiful country.every part of the country look too beauty which gives a lot pleasure to the visitors.


----------



## natee

Long Live Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CometMibro

Pakistan sure is beautiful 

Actually, to think about it, it kind of makes me sad that we can't share more of its beauty with others. Insha-allah one day!


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Awesome pics man!!! @cb4


----------



## RabzonKhan

*Aadab, Lucknow!* 

From the long dastarkhawan(spread of food) to the rich meals of the Nawabs, Lucknow is known for its hospitality and food. And Avari Hotel is all set to provide the luxury and delight of Lakhnavi fine dining in Pakistan.





The restaurant is a visual treat and gives one a taste of the Nawabi lifestyle, literally. PHOTO: SHAFIQ MALIK/EXPRESS

Being the latest addition to the hotel, the Lakhnavi is a one-of-a-kind restaurant — it is the only place in the country serving authentic Lakhnavi cuisine.






PHOTO: SHAFIQ MALIK/EXPRESS






Avari Hotel has flown notable chefs from Lucknow to Pakistan, so that they can train the chefs in Lahore. With nearly 20-minute intervals between each course, an average meal can take two hours to finish.






Islooites are all set for their coiffure needs with Toni & Guy’s new salon

ISLAMABAD: Pakistan’s fashion industry seems hell-bent on defying the country’s current economic conditions, as evidenced by Toni & Guy launching their latest and largest world franchise in Islamabad on Saturday evening. With the addition of the expert salon, it appears the otherwise quaint city will get a chance to add some character to its landscape.






Lahore Literary Festival 2014

One of the book stalls at Alhamra Art Center. – Photo by Hamza Cheema






A dog rests on a buffalo near Ravi River in Lahore, Pakistan, on Febuary 4, 2013. (Photo by Mohsin Raza/ Reuters).






The cover of Project Lalala in Pakistan, which is inspired by local truck art. PHOTOS: PUBLICITY

KARACHI: Music knows no boundaries. You need not know the language in which a song has been sung in order to appreciate it. Its beauty lies in its tonality and more importantly, the universality of its message. Speaking of music, a recent development that is music to our ears is ‘Project Lalala’, which has been initiated by the French cultural institution Alliance Française.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

@Rabzon sir thank you for this thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RabzonKhan

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> @Rabzon sir thank you for this thread.


It is my pleasure, brother.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DRaisinHerald

Derawar Fort, Bahawalpur, Punjab.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## dexter

*The landscape from Pakistan's cities to the villages, fields, valleys and mountains is visually stunning.*
*




Khanpur Lake





Shandur Valley. *
*




Sunset at Khanpur Lake.





Saif-ul-Muluk, Kaghan Valley





Clifton Beach, Karachi.

*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mahha Umer



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Minibus in UK





*With love, from Pakistan to India*




In Kolkata, India. Mandir's Puja Pandal.

*With love, from Pakistan to India*




In Kolkata, India. Mandir's Puja Pandal.

Made by Pakistani artists

joybhattacharjya (joybhattacharj) on Twitter







Pakistani truck artists Haydar Ali and Mamtaz Alam add finishing touches to a painting at a Durga puja pandal in Kolkata

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Umair Nawaz

ghazi52 said:


> Minibus in UK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *With love, from Pakistan to India*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In Kolkata, India. Mandir's Puja Pandal.
> 
> *With love, from Pakistan to India*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In Kolkata, India. Mandir's Puja Pandal.
> 
> Made by Pakistani artists
> 
> joybhattacharjya (joybhattacharj) on Twitter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pakistani truck artists Haydar Ali and Mamtaz Alam add finishing touches to a painting at a Durga puja pandal in Kolkata


these pictures are not for this thread. The pictures shared here are from within pakistan.


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan in Pictures* not
* Pictures in Pakistan*


----------



## dexter

A hardworking guy! Salute 

P.s the picture was taken by a friend of ours after seeing the boy studying. 

He isn't calculating the money or anything related to his work. 

#kpk

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## qamar1990

dexter said:


> m
> A hardworking guy! Salute
> 
> P.s the picture was taken by a friend of ours after seeing the boy studying.
> 
> He isn't calculating the money or anything related to his work.
> 
> #kpk


so much talent gets wasted in pakistan, its just sad..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Interior pictures of the *New* Sindh Assembly

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dexter

I was flying from Islamabad to Karachi tonight and there was a lady who was sick and was in serious condition. First of all the stretcher took more seats than the patient had booked, but the other passengers managed it somehow. When we were on the way, the captain announced that the patient needs medical assistance and he requested all the doctors sitting in the plane to contact seat 54 where the patient was lying. What a great feeling it was to see around 15 people raising from their seats and rushing towards the patient. They were all doctors and half of them were women. They gave free assistance to that patient. What a fabulous time it was to see all the doctors discussing and figuring out what to do. They helped the patient and showed that Pakistan is with everyone of us. These people...they are Pakistan.The twinkling eyes of the cute sick girl were saying "I am proud to be Pakistani". After many days, Being Pakistani made my day. Long live Pakistan.

I love this country!!
via Wahid Khan

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Pakistani shaheens

Shonter lake, Pakistan






Sadpara lake; Pakistan






Swat valley; Pakistan






Kalam, Pakistan







Kalambar lake; Pakistan





Noori nar valley; Pakistan







Abbotabad ; Pakistan






Chitral; Pakistan






Gilgit ; Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

.
.
Pakistan Military Academy Kakul during the late fifties ......

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Armstrong

@Karla M - Check this thread out !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Karla M

Armstrong said:


> @Karla M - Check this thread out !



Swat Valley wooooow!!!! I'm gonna stick to this thread !! thanks for tagging me

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

dexter said:


> I was flying from Islamabad to Karachi tonight and there was a lady who was sick and was in serious condition. First of all the stretcher took more seats than the patient had booked, but the other passengers managed it somehow. When we were on the way, the captain announced that the patient needs medical assistance and he requested all the doctors sitting in the plane to contact seat 54 where the patient was lying. What a great feeling it was to see around 15 people raising from their seats and rushing towards the patient. They were all doctors and half of them were women. They gave free assistance to that patient. What a fabulous time it was to see all the doctors discussing and figuring out what to do. They helped the patient and showed that Pakistan is with everyone of us. These people...they are Pakistan.The twinkling eyes of the cute sick girl were saying "I am proud to be Pakistani". After many days, Being Pakistani made my day. Long live Pakistan.
> 
> I love this country!!
> via Wahid Khan



how a true NATION's people must act

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

..kohat university (KUST)
.




.
.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aks18

Deosai National Park, Skardu Pakistan

A fine Evening at World's Second Highest Plateau

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.
.Agha Hasan Abedi Auditorium, GIKI.. Topi ..KPK

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Osama Ali_16

Pakistans Awesomme!!!!!!!! Proud to be Pakistani!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistani shaheens



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

University of Peshawar

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## aks18

Sun Set at Deosai National Park, Skardu Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.
.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hallian_Khan

Tarbella lake...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hallian_Khan

Tarbella lake





tarbella jheel

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hallian_Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Neelwan ponds, kalar kahar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Swat

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Yaseen Valley on the way of Darkoot

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Muqeet Ahmed

airport karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Naltar Lake

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Gilgit City

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistani shaheens

*Satellite images of Islamabad*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pakistani shaheens

*Satellite images of Islamabad *
*



























*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Thanks for sharing..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.Rawal Lake

.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Kuri Dolaal, Mandra

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

.
.
Attock Khurd station. Border of Punjab and KPK. That river is Indus river.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Farmers busy in harvesting the wheat crop in DG Khan...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Men in Green

MITHI, THARPARKAR SINDH (AFTER RAIN)






Jain Temple Nagarparkar






Bhodisar Pond at Nagarparkar






Nagarparkar













Age old Hanuman Temple in Bhoddesar, Tharparkar.






Nagarparkar after Rain

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Oghi, Mansehra

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

The following pictures look like Australias Gold Coast. Hope it stays that way forever





Gadani Balochistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Jamia masjid in Wah Cantt

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PakGuns

At Sharda, AJK.. My snap  during August..




sharda, AJK.. OMG I'm missing it

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PakGuns

the helmet, AJK.




big guns, 3 of this kind were there  at Helmet...take pics on ur own risk 

Another






View infront of majestic Helmet..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PakGuns

Lahore sectaryate by me.. using XSP's camera...





Makbr



a-e-Noor Jahan.. Shahdara, LHR.

Makbra-e-Noor Jahan, LHR.










Makbra-e-Jahangir.. Shahdara.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PakGuns

River Ravi.... at black cloudy weather...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan Camel beauty. The job takes about 3 years to make an engraved tatoo for an individual camels. First 2 years, there is just growing the hair and starts trimming. Inhabitant of desert does not use the iron engraved for the camels. They just cut and dye the camel hair. I have never seen such a beautiful works in the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## RabzonKhan

*The serenity of Ghanche: Of mountains, rivers and valleys*

Syed Mehdi Bukhari

Gilgit-Baltistan's Ghanche district stands almost aloof with its beautiful valleys and settlements inhabited by the most hospitable locals and river irrigated lands.

The central location in the district is Khaplu, which is a beautiful landscape with high summits, flowing blue waters and waterfalls.

The people of this small settlement on the bank of River Shyok, are warm and loving, as they were centuries before, when travellers, wandering through Yarkand and Saltoro, first arrived here.

As soon as one leaves Skardu, a narrow, paved road with poplar trees lined up on both sides provides a soothing shade for the travellers as they make their way through small specks of sunlight filtering through the leaves; casting shadows on the darkened road, leaving an aesthete spellbound. 





Near Khaplu. — S.M.Bukhari





Road to Khaplu. — S.M.Bukhari





Stream in Khaplu. — S.M.Bukhari





Autumn In Khaplu. — S.M.Bukhari





Daily life in Khaplu. — S.M.Bukhari





Road to Shigar. — S.M.Bukhari





Shigar delta. — S.M.Bukhari

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Rabzon said:


> *The serenity of Ghanche: Of mountains, rivers and valleys*
> 
> Syed Mehdi Bukhari
> 
> Gilgit-Baltistan's Ghanche district stands almost aloof with its beautiful valleys and settlements inhabited by the most hospitable locals and river irrigated lands.
> 
> The central location in the district is Khaplu, which is a beautiful landscape with high summits, flowing blue waters and waterfalls.
> 
> The people of this small settlement on the bank of River Shyok, are warm and loving, as they were centuries before, when travellers, wandering through Yarkand and Saltoro, first arrived here.
> 
> As soon as one leaves Skardu, a narrow, paved road with poplar trees lined up on both sides provides a soothing shade for the travellers as they make their way through small specks of sunlight filtering through the leaves; casting shadows on the darkened road, leaving an aesthete spellbound.
> 
> View attachment 216208
> 
> Near Khaplu. — S.M.Bukhari
> 
> View attachment 216209
> 
> Road to Khaplu. — S.M.Bukhari
> 
> View attachment 216210
> 
> Stream in Khaplu. — S.M.Bukhari
> 
> View attachment 216211
> 
> Autumn In Khaplu. — S.M.Bukhari
> 
> View attachment 216212
> 
> Daily life in Khaplu. — S.M.Bukhari
> 
> View attachment 216213
> 
> Road to Shigar. — S.M.Bukhari
> 
> View attachment 216214
> 
> Shigar delta. — S.M.Bukhari


this legendary thread is only for pictures.


----------



## WAQAS119

Karakorum highway is no doubt 8th wonder of the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi.. *Sindhi muslim

*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## [Bregs]

of the best natural pics ever posted 



ghazi52 said:


>

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

I have seen myself........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAQAS119

Hallian_Khan said:


> Tarbella lake
> View attachment 63236
> 
> 
> tarbella jheel


I have spent 16 years in Tarbela 
Such a beautiful place Tarbela is

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hallian_Khan

WAQAS119 said:


> I have spent 16 years in Tarbela
> Such a beautiful place Tarbela is


another view of Tarbeela jheel

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Near my village .....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

WAQAS119 said:


> Karakorum highway is no doubt 8th wonder of the world.




Road from DIK to Zhob has similiar patches...


----------



## ghazi52

Cross 4000 replies........................

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## [Bregs]

this is very unique amazing thread without any oneupmanship replies....lol

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Track to Deosai (Land of Giants):








Hunza:








Altit Village:







Crystal clear water of Naltar Lake;






Shouter Valley:








Rakaposhi Peak:








Shogran Valley:

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## [Bregs]

Some of the pics looks like out f this world heavenly

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Shangrila Resort:







Nangaparbat Rupal base camp:






Boltoro Glacier :




Hunza:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## [Bregs]

Breathtaking scenic places

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Islamabad :







Lahore - old City:









My "photography".. (lol)..,


Attock Bridge... River Kabul (dark water) meets Indus (blue water):








[Bregs] said:


> Breathtaking scenic places


Bhai which city in india are you from ?

Hingol National Park Baluchistan:






....

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hallian_Khan

[Bregs] said:


> this is very unique amazing thread without any oneupmanship replies....lol


hope u r not missing thm

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Click..........
..........Islamabad in 2.2 Gigapixels






.
.
*© Zulqarnain Ali Syed*
Islamabad 2.2 Gigapixels; is an exposure merging of 552 pictures to create 184 HDR photos, stitched together showinga very high-resolution (148960 x 14862 = 2213843520 px) panoramic view of the Pakistan's capital.
Equipment: Canon T4i, 70-200mm f/4L.

p.s .........Each zoom level calls for new pictures to be loaded of whats in view, in case of pixelated image wait for theHD version to load.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## [Bregs]

@DESERT FIGHTER

bro i am from Chandigarh



Hallian_Khan said:


> hope u r not missing thm




lol i am not missing dear at all, i love spending time on this thread and get to know abt amazing tourism potential of this side in peace without any trolling

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## RabzonKhan

*Gojal: Where Pakistan begins 

Syed Mehdi Bukhari
*
It’s the second week of November. There is a tremendous silence around me; snowflakes fall gently from the sky. The day is so white — there’s no color in sight save for my red jeep and gray jacket, all other colors have become invisible under the thick snow.

There is neither a military check post, nor any signs of civilian settlement here. This is the Pak-China border, and I am standing at the Khunjerab Pass, with my face towards Pakistan’s brother, China. 





*Attabad Lake Crossing.
*
As the boat is fully loaded, the sailor lifts the anchor. You couldn’t hear the person next to you in the terrible noise of engine, so everyone is involved in himself. The journey is 45 minutes long. As the boat makes a sharp turn, I see Passu Cones, a series of mountains pointed as nails.

Strong winds rock the boat, my heart easily skips a couple of beats. The sailor observing my face, smiles. I look past him at the Passu Cones, just to not feel the fear, I tell myself. The boat finally reaches the bank, and everyone gets off. The sailors are mostly Pakhtuns, who have come here to earn a living. I had a brief exchange with the sailor. He happened to have sailed in the Kabul River once, now the Attabad Lake is his second home.

I have reached the Hussaini Village. In the bright sunlight, the Passu Cones are bathed in gold. 





*Gulmit Village and Passu Cones.*
*




Gulmit Village.
*
This entire area is called Upper Hunza or Gojal. The Gojal Valley borders China and Afghanistan, with its border meeting the Chinese border at Khunjerab — 15,397 feet above sea level — and remains covered with snow all year long.

In the north west, there is Chiporsun, whose border touches the Wakhan region of Afghanistan. Wakhan is about six square miles in area, after which starts Tajikistan. The Karakoram Highway which connects Pakistan to China also passes through Gojal Valley and enters China at Khunjerab.





*Karakoram Highway in Gojal.*

As I exit the Hussaini Village, I see children crowding the road. Golden hair, blue eyes, and faces so red they could outshine apricots! Riding along the river, I reach Gulmit, Gojal’s most populated village.

It is autumn, and it feels as if the entire village is asleep in the cool afternoon. The blowing wind frees the leaves from trees, and this is the only sound I can hear.

The Passu Cones were in sight constantly. The fields have been harvested, and the farmers are resting in their homes. I pass by a few elderly women, wearing traditional caps, followed by naughty little children. In return to my salutations, I receive countless prayers. When my jeep moved forward, I could see the children waving in my rear view mirror. 





*A child at Hussaini.*
*




A child at Hussaini.
*
Just one kilometer ahead, the Borith Lake appears. There is an old hotel at the bank of the lake, the taste of its food still fresh in my memory. The bank had tall grass; in the backdrop, there stand snow-covered mountains, and their reflection would cast a spectacular white in the murky water. Four waterhens lazily float on surface.

The lake is coloured black, and I feel joyous at the sight of these swamp chickens. But as Mustansar Hussain Tarar says, “What do four waterhens have to do with happiness?”. Happiness comes from somewhere inside. At some point in the past, the lake was home to waterlife and migrating birds, but now the level is reducing and the lake is gradually drying up.

The gang of waterhens flies and vanishes somewhere far away in the mountains. Happiness has nothing to do with them, but I sense my own fled with them. An elderly man came out of the hotel, welcomed me, and said: “Terrorism has badly affected tourism. Not many people visit such faraway lands now. Once in a blue moon there’s a random traveler, who becomes the source of my bread. You must click some nice photographs and show them to the world so that tourism once again gains momentum. Come, I will feed you some great meals.” His sweet bribe made me teary as I smiled at him in response.

A Danish girl approaches me and we start conversing — she is a doctorate student who is doing a thesis on climate changes in the Karakoram Mountain Rrange. She told me that she liked the lake so much, that she had been staying here at the Borith Lake for the past three months.

Then she asked me if I had ever seen the lake on a full moon night. I responded negatively. She insisted, “you won’t that photograph anywhere else.”

My driver and I eat, while she talks. When I am finally about to leave, she says, “Your country is beautiful, do go to the Batura Glacier if you happen to visit the Passu Village, I have seen swans gathering on the white snow of the glacier.”





*The Glacial Lake of Batura Glacier Passu.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RabzonKhan

*Gojal: Where Pakistan begins *
Syed Mehdi Bukhari continues:





*Autumn and the Karakoram Peaks.*



I had to leave this beautiful place, even though I really didn't want to. When you are travelling towards Sost from Passu, a jeep road turns to Shimshal. This is a vast area and its borders touch both China and Baltistan.

Pamir is also in the Shimshal Valley. Due to its hard terrain, it was disconnected from rest of the world until a jeep road was built here. The locals have given many sacrifices for the construction of this road.

Shimshal is famous for producing the country's finest mountaineers, including Samina Baig, who is the first Pakistani woman to have climbed Mount Everest. Shimshal’s Rajab Shah and Meherban Shah have scaled Pakistan’s highest summit. Experienced mountaineers in Pakistan mostly hail from Shimshal. 





*Hussaini Village.*





*Hussaini Village.*


Sost, the last town of Pakistan, is filled with motor workshops. There is no other settlement on the Karakoram Highway when you leave Sost for China. After Sost, there is the Khunjerab Pass at 15,397 feet above sea level, where China and Pakistan’s border is located. Apart from Pakistan Customs office, there’s a dry port in Sost, where goods to and from China are stored.

A large number of traders and labourers from different areas of Pakistan dwell here, which has given rise to economic activities more than other places in the region. After Sost, a jeep road turns to the Chiporsun Valley. It’s northwestern part is connected to Afghanistan’s Wakhan area through the Irshad Pass.

Ahead of Sost is Khunjerab, which is the last Pakistani territory. The name actually is combination of two words _Khun_ (blood), and _Yeraf_ (glacial stream), and literally translates to 'Stream of Blood'.

It is said that an ancient psychic had once prophesied that a battle would be fought here, and that the bloodshed would be so great that the horse riders’ feet would be dripping with blood. Thus, the area is named so. This region is home to several rare species, including snow leopards, bears, and the golden eagle. 





*The water stream near Sost.*


At Khunjerab, the snowfall is constant, enveloping streams, springs, roads, mountains, everything. I raise my head to look at the sky, soon my eyelashes are covered with snow. As I wipe my eyes, my driver states: “_Sahib_, Pakistan ends here, let’s go back home.”

He turns our jeep around, and I say to him: “Sharif, Pakistan doesn’t end, it begins here.” On my right hand, there is a sign which reads “Welcome to Pakistan.”





*Khunjerab Border Crossing.*



Syed Mehdi Bukhari is a Network Engineer by profession, and a traveler, poet, photographer and writer by passion.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Thanks for sharing. ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## [Bregs]

nice pics, thanks for sharing

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Rabzon said:


> *Gojal: Where Pakistan begins
> 
> Syed Mehdi Bukhari
> *
> It’s the second week of November. There is a tremendous silence around me; snowflakes fall gently from the sky. The day is so white — there’s no color in sight save for my red jeep and gray jacket, all other colors have become invisible under the thick snow.
> 
> There is neither a military check post, nor any signs of civilian settlement here. This is the Pak-China border, and I am standing at the Khunjerab Pass, with my face towards Pakistan’s brother, China.
> 
> View attachment 229940
> 
> *Attabad Lake Crossing.
> *
> As the boat is fully loaded, the sailor lifts the anchor. You couldn’t hear the person next to you in the terrible noise of engine, so everyone is involved in himself. The journey is 45 minutes long. As the boat makes a sharp turn, I see Passu Cones, a series of mountains pointed as nails.
> 
> Strong winds rock the boat, my heart easily skips a couple of beats. The sailor observing my face, smiles. I look past him at the Passu Cones, just to not feel the fear, I tell myself. The boat finally reaches the bank, and everyone gets off. The sailors are mostly Pakhtuns, who have come here to earn a living. I had a brief exchange with the sailor. He happened to have sailed in the Kabul River once, now the Attabad Lake is his second home.
> 
> I have reached the Hussaini Village. In the bright sunlight, the Passu Cones are bathed in gold.
> 
> View attachment 229941
> 
> *Gulmit Village and Passu Cones.
> 
> View attachment 229942
> 
> Gulmit Village.
> *
> This entire area is called Upper Hunza or Gojal. The Gojal Valley borders China and Afghanistan, with its border meeting the Chinese border at Khunjerab — 15,397 feet above sea level — and remains covered with snow all year long.
> 
> In the north west, there is Chiporsun, whose border touches the Wakhan region of Afghanistan. Wakhan is about six square miles in area, after which starts Tajikistan. The Karakoram Highway which connects Pakistan to China also passes through Gojal Valley and enters China at Khunjerab.
> 
> View attachment 229944
> 
> *Karakoram Highway in Gojal.*
> 
> As I exit the Hussaini Village, I see children crowding the road. Golden hair, blue eyes, and faces so red they could outshine apricots! Riding along the river, I reach Gulmit, Gojal’s most populated village.
> 
> It is autumn, and it feels as if the entire village is asleep in the cool afternoon. The blowing wind frees the leaves from trees, and this is the only sound I can hear.
> 
> The Passu Cones were in sight constantly. The fields have been harvested, and the farmers are resting in their homes. I pass by a few elderly women, wearing traditional caps, followed by naughty little children. In return to my salutations, I receive countless prayers. When my jeep moved forward, I could see the children waving in my rear view mirror.
> 
> View attachment 229945
> 
> *A child at Hussaini.
> View attachment 229946
> 
> A child at Hussaini.
> *
> Just one kilometer ahead, the Borith Lake appears. There is an old hotel at the bank of the lake, the taste of its food still fresh in my memory. The bank had tall grass; in the backdrop, there stand snow-covered mountains, and their reflection would cast a spectacular white in the murky water. Four waterhens lazily float on surface.
> 
> The lake is coloured black, and I feel joyous at the sight of these swamp chickens. But as Mustansar Hussain Tarar says, “What do four waterhens have to do with happiness?”. Happiness comes from somewhere inside. At some point in the past, the lake was home to waterlife and migrating birds, but now the level is reducing and the lake is gradually drying up.
> 
> The gang of waterhens flies and vanishes somewhere far away in the mountains. Happiness has nothing to do with them, but I sense my own fled with them. An elderly man came out of the hotel, welcomed me, and said: “Terrorism has badly affected tourism. Not many people visit such faraway lands now. Once in a blue moon there’s a random traveler, who becomes the source of my bread. You must click some nice photographs and show them to the world so that tourism once again gains momentum. Come, I will feed you some great meals.” His sweet bribe made me teary as I smiled at him in response.
> 
> A Danish girl approaches me and we start conversing — she is a doctorate student who is doing a thesis on climate changes in the Karakoram Mountain Rrange. She told me that she liked the lake so much, that she had been staying here at the Borith Lake for the past three months.
> 
> Then she asked me if I had ever seen the lake on a full moon night. I responded negatively. She insisted, “you won’t that photograph anywhere else.”
> 
> My driver and I eat, while she talks. When I am finally about to leave, she says, “Your country is beautiful, do go to the Batura Glacier if you happen to visit the Passu Village, I have seen swans gathering on the white snow of the glacier.”
> 
> View attachment 229947
> 
> *The Glacial Lake of Batura Glacier Passu.*




Sometimes when I go back home and pass through the barren mountains of balochistan.... I ge tears in my eyes ...

Our country is indeed beautiful but today it bleeds.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Palwasha Furqan

Love these pictures

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Palwasha Furqan said:


> Love these pictures


Palwasha Furqan= Palwasha four kan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Waseem.Khan

Lovely pictures thanks for sharing it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kiran Qasim

Terrorist destabilize Pakistan


----------



## ghazi52

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
>..




..Karakoram and beautiful light in the morning...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

...............Nanga Parbat from Sheosar Lake, Deosai Plains.......
.

.



.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Thunder Bolt

A suspension Bridge over Shyok River Khaplu valley. #GilgitBaltistan





Taobat Bala, Azad Kashmir





Gojal #GilgitBaltistan




A beautiful view of Karakoram Highway, Gilgit-Baltistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Thunder Bolt

LifeWithoutWifi would be perfect if u live in the place like this #Shogran #KaghanValley #KPK #Pakistan #KPKTourism 








# LawrenceCollege #GhoraGali #Murree #Rawalpindi

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## [Bregs]

some marvelous places to visit

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Thunder Bolt

The beautiful mountains and river of #NeelamValley #AzadKashmir #AJK situated in the northeast of #Muzaffarabad














#Minimarg valley situated in northern areas of #Pakistan near Deosai Plains, approx. 900 km from #GilgitBaltistan

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Thunder Bolt

Some beautiful scenes at #Kahuta #Malikwal #Khushab 



















#7thAvenue #Islamabad one of the places where u feel like living in the #*bestlocation* #beautifulPakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Thunder Bolt

#Ranikot Fort aka Great Wall of Sindh #Jamshoro #Sindh. World's largest fort & Tentative #UNESCO #WorldHeritageSite 













Colours of #FaisalMosque #Islamabad 















#PakistanMonument #Shakarparian #Islamabad representing the four provinces #Punjab #Sindh #KPK #Balochistan #VisitPk

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Thunder Bolt

#ToliPeer is a #hilltop area situated in #Rawalakot #Poonch District #AzadKashmir about 30 km frm #Rawalakot #AJK












#KhanpurDam located on the #HaroRiver near #Khanpur village, #KPK #Pakistan, abt 40 km frm #Islamabad, #Pakistan 










#Bumburet or #Mumuret the largest valley of #Kalash in #Chitral #KPK #beautifulPakistan #TourismPk #TravelPk #travel

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## [Bregs]

Great share. amazing pics

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Thunder Bolt

[Bregs] said:


> Great share. amazing pics


Thanx Man 

#Ghizer #GilgitBaltistan #Pakistan. Ghizer is crossroads between #Gilgit #Chitral and also to #China #Tajikistan















#Serena #ShigarResort at #Shigar #GilgitBaltistan #Pakistan #TrekPakistan #beautifulPakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Thunder Bolt

#Mahodand Lake #UshoValley #Swat #KPK #Pakistan. 40 km frm #Kalam. A good resort for #fishing, #boating and #rafting














Beautiful clicks at #ManglaDam #JhelumRiver #Mirpur #AJK #Pakistan #Kashmir #beautifulPakistan #TourismPk #VisitPk

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Thunder Bolt

#Winters at #ChanglaGali #Abbotabad Just few km away from #Murree #Rawalpindi #Punjab #Pakistan #beautifulPakistan 








the magic and attraction of this place #SaifulMaluk #Naran #KaghanValley #KPK #beautifulPakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Thunder Bolt

#Narh A beautiful village in #Kahuta #Rawalpindi almost 35-40 km from #Islamabad #UnseenPakistan #beautifulPakistan 

















#Motorway #M2 #KalarKahar #SaltRange #SafeTravel #beautifulPakistan #beautifuljourney

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Thunder Bolt

#Deosai #NationalPark #Skardu #GilgitBaltistan #Pakistan Accessible frm Skardu in the north & the #Astore in the west

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Thunder Bolt

MalamJabba #SkiResort the only such resort in #Pakistan located in #MalamJabba #SwatValley #KPK #BeautifulPakistan 














Colours of #SwatValley #SwatRiver #KPK #BeautifulPakistan #KPKTourism #TourismPk #TravelPk # VisitPk

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## [Bregs]

Huge potential of foreign tourism these places have which could be biggest revenuer earner too

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Thunder Bolt

#Abbotabad #Cricket Stadium. One of the beautiful grounds in #BeautifulPakistan #cricketreturnshome #CricketComesHome 









#NeelaSand #BlueSand A beautiful and less explored place near #Islamabad #Pakistan #beautifulPakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Thunder Bolt said:


> #Ranikot Fort aka Great Wall of Sindh #Jamshoro #Sindh. World's largest fort & Tentative #UNESCO #WorldHeritageSite
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Colours of #FaisalMosque #Islamabad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #PakistanMonument #Shakarparian #Islamabad representing the four provinces #Punjab #Sindh #KPK #Balochistan #VisitPk


Ranikot Fort's wall is 9 km long!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng

Thunder Bolt said:


> MalamJabba #SkiResort the only such resort in #Pakistan located in #MalamJabba #SwatValley #KPK #BeautifulPakistan



Malam Jabba once looked like this, but not anymore. It was destroyed in the Swat operation, and is only now slowly being repaired.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ultima Thule

Mr.Thander Bolt where is Baluchistan and sindh, pakistan mean all Pakistan not Punjab and KPK


----------



## ghazi52

..................................
Click..........
.
.. .... . ..Islamabad in 2.2 Gigapixels

Islamabad 2.2 Gigapixels; is an exposure merging of 552 pictures to create 184 HDR photos, stitched together showinga very high-resolution (148960 x 14862 = 2213843520 px) panoramic view of the Pakistan's capital.
Equipment: Canon T4i, 70-200mm f/4L.

p.s .........Each zoom level calls for new pictures to be loaded of whats in view, in case of pixelated image wait for theHD version to load.





.
.


.........


----------



## Thunder Bolt

pakistanipower said:


> Mr.Thander Bolt where is Baluchistan and sindh, pakistan mean all Pakistan not Punjab and KPK


no need to be offended  will be shared soon....



Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> Malam Jabba once looked like this, but not anymore. It was destroyed in the Swat operation, and is only now slowly being repaired.


yeah soon will get again real beauty .....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

............................
...
...



..

..














........

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.................................
Ranikot Fort is a historical fort near Sann, Jamshoro District, Sindh. 
Ranikot Fort is also known as The Great Wall of Sindh
...................
...
.



.












..






..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.................



.....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## [Bregs]

nice that fort is spread in very big area

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

[Bregs] said:


> nice that fort is spread in very big area



Yes very big area.. ... .. ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Christinalorence said:


> I like the atmosphere in Pakistan. It is really good.



Come visit anytime, Christina.


----------



## LeslieEngel

Nice place. I would like to visit these place.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Wanderlust

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1724498924436052


----------



## BikersNation.Inc

With love from Balochistan...
Our first ever post on defence.pk





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1645422002401340

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Humaira Noor

Pakistan is a land of heaven in world......we need gud leaders only


----------



## khanz

Edifice.. by Atif Saeed, on Flickr



Satpara Dam.. by Atif Saeed, on Flickr



Full Moon Magic.. by Atif Saeed, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## khanz

Passu Cathedral by Asad Sheikh, on Flickr




Jalkahd norinar by Asad Sheikh, on Flickr




Rainbow Lake by Amer Raja, on Flickr


----------



## khanz

Sky with rainbow by Imran Schah, on Flickr



Balochistan.........NK__4278-2 by Nadeem Khawar, on Flickr


----------



## khanz

Neelam Point Beach by Umair Ulhaque, on Flickr



k2,PAKISTAN by TARIQ SULEMANI, on Flickr



Naran Pakistan by S M JOYIA, on Flickr



Bahria Country Club Lahore by Bahria Town Official, on Flickr



1349 by Mobeen Mazhar, on Flickr



Rainbow lake by muzzammil rabbani, on Flickr



Morning at Karomber Lake by Omar Javaid, on Flickr




Seaview by Shehzaad Maroof, on Flickr


----------



## khanz

Travelling by Ishtiaq Ahmed, on Flickr



Minimerg Panorama (Heaven on Earth) by Ishtiaq Ahmed, on Flickr



The Real Magic by Ishtiaq Ahmed, on Flickr



Yaks of Shandur by Ishtiaq Ahmed, on Flickr


----------



## ghazi52

Cricket in Qalqasht, Chitral


----------



## khanz

Phander Ultimate Beauty of Gilgit Baltistan http://ift.tt/Ybj0M4 http://ift.tt/11zwfoE #Pakistan by junaidrao, on Flickr



SWAT-The Switzerland of Pakistan by Hamza Naeem, on Flickr


----------



## khanz

Lalazaar! by hamidijaz, on Flickr



Lake Saif ul Malook, The Beauty!!! by hamidijaz, on Flickr



Margallas by hamidijaz, on Flickr



Look Up by hamidijaz, on Flickr


----------



## khanz

ugh....seriously hardly anyone contributes here anymore this thread is dead u guys suck


----------



## khanz

panorama MIRPUR ranges Abbottabad by usman bukhari (life is GOOD)!!! , on Flickr



next target....TOWARDS LAKES OF SATSIRI MALA by usman bukhari (life is GOOD)!!! , on Flickr



Neelam Point Beach by Umair Ulhaque, on Flickr



Ladyfinger Peak (6000 m.) by Pichaya V. (Zolashine), on Flickr


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## batool100

Beautiful Pictures , That shows Our Pakistani Nation ... Thanks to add this...





Sari Bhool Humari Thi - Drama Seriel

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ultima Thule



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ultima Thule



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz

Malam Jabba, Swat, Pakistan by Faizan Khan, on Flickr



Sunset by Faizan Khan, on Flickr



Chitral National Park by Faizan Khan, on Flickr



The Last Light by Faizan Khan, on Flickr



Tirich Mir - Highest Mountain of Hindukush Range by Faizan Khan, on Flickr



View from Chitral National Park at 9700 Feet by Faizan Khan, on Flickr



Ayubia National Park by Faizan Khan, on Flickr



Hunza Valley HDR by Faizan Khan, on Flickr


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## khanz

You can feel colors of autumn when you are on ground by Irfan Ahmed, on Flickr


----------



## khanz

Baltit Fort Balcony Hunza by Irfan Ahmed, on Flickr



A small green valley where a slow stream flows And leaves long strands of silver on the bright Grass; from the mountaintop stream the Sun&#x27;s Rays; they fill the hollow full of light. by Irfan Ahmed, on Flickr



Mystery of mountains by Irfan Ahmed, on Flickr



Ushu Valley by Nauman Malik, on Flickr


----------



## khanz




----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz

Taobat by Ahmad Kamal, on Flickr



Hunza Morning by Shehzaad Maroof, on Flickr



Attabad Lake, Gojal aka Gojal Lake by umairadeeb, on Flickr



Minimarg, Astore - Gilgit Baltistan, #Pakistan. by Usman Khalid, on Flickr


----------



## khanz

Climbing out from the waves by Madeeha Syed, on Flickr



Makran coastal highway by Iqbal khatri, on Flickr



Kund Malir by Mahzain Malik, on Flickr



Kund Malir, Balochistan by Hasan Zubair Bhatti, on Flickr



Way To Shandur (Winter) by KAMRAN SALEEM, on Flickr



Shandoor Lake by Syed Mehdi Bukhari, on Flickr


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz

Naran Valley Waterscape by Everything has beauty, but not everyone sees it..., on Flickr



Khanpur Lake/Dam by Everything has beauty, but not everyone sees it..., on Flickr



Naran by Everything has beauty, but not everyone sees it..., on Flickr


----------



## ghazi52

Gojal Valley




_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanz

Thandiani by Everything has beauty, but not everyone sees it..., on Flickr



Banjosa Lake Rawalakot by Everything has beauty, but not everyone sees it..., on Flickr



Naran Valley by Everything has beauty, but not everyone sees it..., on Flickr


----------



## khanz

#hingol #karachi #Pakistan by hammad ghori, on Flickr



Malika Parbat View by Everything has beauty, but not everyone sees it..., on Flickr



Lake Saiful Muluk by Everything has beauty, but not everyone sees it..., on Flickr



Chitta Katha Lake by Asad Raheem, on Flickr



Balakot - River Kunhar by Everything has beauty, but not everyone sees it..., on Flickr



Monsoon Weather ~ Islamabad by Everything has beauty, but not everyone sees it..., on Flickr



Naran Valley Waterscape by Everything has beauty, but not everyone sees it..., on Flickr



Kund Malir Beach, Balochistan by Aqeel Ahmed, on Flickr


----------



## khanz

why am I the only one keeping this thread alive ???


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## Ultima Thule

PAMIR LAKE, Gilget baltistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ultima Thule



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

Great escape from hectic city life.....Sunny Bank, Murree.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ahsanhaider

azad kashmir in 4K






Northern Areas of Pakistan ( t travel blog documentary)


----------



## ahsanhaider

PHARRELL Williams - Happy ( Pakistani Version) Check it out and share, it is the first one made for Pakistan. faces from every city of pakistan,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Same video posted dozen times........................


----------



## ahsanhaider




----------



## ahsanhaider

Aerial Views of Okara and Sahiwal District/ Ravi River Punjab




[youtube]XVsRD8PYrN8[/youtube]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Faces of Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ahsanhaider

For the First Time Ever, Balochistan and Quetta City in 4K! Amazing!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fawad Sadique

ahsanhaider said:


> Aerial Views of Okara and Sahiwal District/ Ravi River Punjab
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [youtube]XVsRD8PYrN8[/youtube]


----------



## ahsanhaider




----------



## ahsanhaider

Multan to Lahore 354km Timelapse on N-5 National Highway in 4 minutes.




[youtube]UXwV9-GOaW0[/youtube]


----------



## ahsanhaider

University of Lahore Tribute to Pakistan Army


----------



## ahsanhaider

Skardu and Shangrila Resort Aerial Views


----------



## ghazi52

* There is a market in Peshawar named ‘Qissa Khawani Bazaar’ which is purely dedicated to books.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ahsanhaider

Volcanoes in Pakistan


----------



## ahsanhaider

Karacho Documentary 2016 by mastercard


----------



## ahsanhaider

Highest Waterfall of Pakistan and South Asia at 50+ Meters in Baltistan, Must Watch and Share!


----------



## ahsanhaider

Telenor Rawaan in English


----------



## Rashid Mahmood

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10154353757572663


----------



## ahsanhaider

Enjoy this Great Video with aerial views of Bahria Town in documentary style


----------



## ahsanhaider

Islamabad City 2016 New video, by pakistan explorer




[youtube]emGoA55K7fM[/youtube]


----------



## ahsanhaider

Sorry for all the Broken Links Guys, it appears "Pakistan Explorers" youtube channel was suspended, so all the links are down, i would appreciate if any mod could delete all those posts with broken links.

This is the New Channel of "Pakistan Explorer"
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCd1EfPX1V8HTzzrKZgObl1A


----------



## ahsanhaider

Azad Kashmir in 4K ( broken Link fixed) Subscribe to pak explorer again,


----------



## ahsanhaider




----------



## Zeeshan Farooqi

BATMAN said:


> View attachment 56554
> 
> View attachment 56555
> 
> View attachment 56556


Allama Iqbal Airport Lahore.


----------



## ghazi52

Sindh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsala.nKhan

God Bless Pakistan.


----------



## Rafa51

Stunning Satellite Views.


----------



## ahsanhaider

Informative Video on 2017 Projects


----------



## ahsanhaider

Wonderful Video, A visual Montage!


----------



## ahsanhaider




----------



## RangeMaster

Humans of Hunza...





Humans of Hunza...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ahsanhaider




----------



## khanz

Shyok River, Skardu by Adeel Shaikh, on Flickr



Lower Kachura Lake by Asim Nisar Bajwa, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fiza200

Beautiful pictures . I will also share more pictures of Pakistan.


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Gulki, Koh e Suleman Range DG khan






Soon Valley

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## [Bregs]

lol villagers playing gotiyan is very cool 



RangeMaster said:


> Humans of Hunza...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humans of Hunza...



damn it cute apple himself is plucking apples

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RangeMaster

Kund Malir,Balochistan




Infinity...Balochistan plateau

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Mount Chogolisa, GB









Mount K2 and its surrounding peaks









Mount Nanga Parbat from Fairy Meadows

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ultima Thule



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

The sky at Moola Chotook lights up with the planet Venus and Jupiter and the constellation Orion’s belt.
*Khuzdar in Balochistan.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ultima Thule



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kollang

Beautiful photos, anyway there needs to be a sticky thread advertising PIA, the flag carrier airline of Pakistan in a section which Pakistan tourism industry is concerned.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

1000 miles, 10 People, 5 days and ONE destination "Khunjerab Pass". Unconquerable peaks, Glaciers and the mighty Karakorum highway. I wish I could narrate true essence of Northern Pakistan.

Video by Bilal Yasir Dab






__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reichsmarschall

LadyFinger Peek





Khunjarab Pass


----------



## Reichsmarschall

Khunjarab Pass





Upper Kachura Lake


----------



## ghazi52

Where three mountain ranges meet..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## STRANGER BIRD

*Its not Switzerland..... Its Pakistan




*


----------



## STRANGER BIRD



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## STRANGER BIRD

*

Chitta Khatta Lake...Shounter Valley Azad Kashmir*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## STRANGER BIRD

*A heart shaped lake in Skardu, Gilgit Baltistan, Pakistan*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## STRANGER BIRD

*RamkotFort: amazing island fort of #Pakistan, picturesquely located on the summit of hill and surrounded by bluish water of #River #Jehlum.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## STRANGER BIRD

RohtasFort #ManglaFort #DerwarFort #RaniCortFort

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## STRANGER BIRD

*A huge Fort in Sindh*
*




*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dalit

Some recent pics from Chitral.









































Right click and open image in new tab to get a bigger pic.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## STRANGER BIRD

*This is Duiker, Hunza, Gilgit Baltistan, Pakistan *






*Hindu Raj mountains of Pakistan.*
*




*


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

STRANGER BIRD said:


> *A huge Fort in Sindh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Huge fort is called The Great Wall of Sindh.


----------



## STRANGER BIRD

*Mesmerizing Beauty Of Arang Kel, Neelum Valley Azad Kashmir Pakistan.*
*



*


----------



## STRANGER BIRD

*
Naran after recent snowfall *









*First rain of winter, 14 November Islamabad*







*Beautiful view of Kalam, #SwatValley #KPK #Pakistan






*


*
Nights of Baltoro - Being there in the wilderness of Karakorams and In the shadows of K2 mountains 






*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Aladin park , Gulshan-e-Iqbal*


----------



## uzbi aka viper




----------



## ghazi52

Highlands of Mansehra District, KPK.


----------



## STRANGER BIRD

*Beautiful recent photo of Attabad Lake, Hunza GilgitBaltistan *


----------



## STRANGER BIRD

*Teen talwar Karachi*


----------



## STRANGER BIRD




----------



## STRANGER BIRD




----------



## STRANGER BIRD

*Teen talwar Karachi*


----------



## STRANGER BIRD

Frozen Attabad Lake, #Gojal, #Pakistan







---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## ghazi52

Kalma Chowk Interchange


----------



## ghazi52

Frozen Attabad Lake, Hunza


----------



## ghazi52

Malam Jabba Ski Resort

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reichsmarschall

mansehra kpk

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Thanatos

Maje


STRANGER BIRD said:


> *A heart shaped lake in Skardu, Gilgit Baltistan, Pakistan*


Majestic, looks unreal . <3


----------



## ghazi52

*Murree Patriata Chairlift Road*








Murree recently 








Murree-Islamabad Expressway this winter. 









Nathiagali Park After Snow 
Nathia Gali Galyat Region KPK








.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Lahore.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Soan-Sakesar Valley; Punjab


----------



## ghazi52

CHOLISTAN DESERT RALLY 2018 THIS WEEK

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Multan Auto Show 2018
*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Mahodand Lake, Swat Valley.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

TOP 9 HISTORICAL LANDMARKS IN PAKISTAN THAT YOU NEED TO VISIT







The historical places in Pakistan dominate the whole arena because of its wealthy records and one of the oldest civilizations of this international had lived wherein Pakistan stands these days.


*Mohenjo-Daro*






Mohenjo-Daro is probably the most attractive historic lace in the country which is famous all through the world. It is part of the Larkana District of the province of Sindh and it is just at the right bank of the mighty River Indus. The archeological ruins of the place take us back into the history till 3000BC. They were first discovered in the year 1922 but, it was the year 1965 when significant excavations were completed. Now, people come from all over the places to witness this historic site.

*Lahore Fort and the Shalamar Gardens*






These places in Lahore tell about the charismatic approach of the Mughal dynasty when it comes to making some really attention-grabbing beautiful constructions.






They both are distinct places and the royal complexes of the unforgettable Mughal era. The Shalamar Gardens on the other side is the Royal Mughal Gardens with beautiful lawns, fountains and beautiful constructions. It was built by Shah Jahan in the year 1642.

*Makli*






Makli is actually a necropolis in the famous and the historic city of Thatta. The history of Makli dates back to the 14th century. People flock here from different parts of the country and even from outside Pakistan for witnessing the amazing mausoleums and the monuments in the country.

*Takht-i-Bahi*






The literal meaning of Takht-i-Bahi is the ‘spring throne’ which refers to the monastic complex of the Buddhists dating back to the 1st century BC. It is situated right up a 152 m hill and the place is about 16 km from Mardan city and some 80 odd km from the Peshawar city. It has four major parts which are its Stupas courts, monastic complex, tantric complex and a temple complex.

*Taxila*






Taxila is a great archeological site which is very much approachable and nearby the capital city of Pakistan, Islamabad. The history of this city takes us back to the Gandhara period and now it holds the ruins of that civilization. It used to be a very critical place in the history for the Hindus and the Buddhists. Further, it still is a great place for the visitors and also sacred for the people who follows Hinduism or Buddhism traditions.

*Minar-e-Pakistan*








The literal meaning of Minar-e-Pakistan is the ‘Tower of Pakistan’. It is situated right at the heart of Lahore city and it took about 8 years to complete in the year 1968. The history of this place is that the famous Lahore resolution in the year 1940 was passed at this location by the founder of Pakistan, Quaid-e-Azam.

*Rohtas Fort*






This fort was actually built as a garrison by the then ruler of the area, Sher Shah Suri. It is located near Jhelum, Punjab at a distance of just about 15 km. This fort is loved by all because of its exceptional architecture and apart from this it also beautifully reflects the Islamic architecture of military. It was built with the help of architectural intelligence of the designers from the Indian subcontinent and Turkey.

*Badshahi Mosque*






The Great Badshahi Mosque is one of the oldest mosques of the region which was built in the Mughal Era by the Great Emperor Aurangzeb. It was constructed in the year 1671 and today it is the second largest mosque in the country after Shah Faisal Mosque. It can accommodate as much as 100,000 worshippers at a time when all its halls and courtyards are occupied. It was till 1986, that this historic mosque was known as the largest mosque in the world. But, with Shah Faisal Masjid and several other mosques in the entire world were constructed which were bigger than this one.

*Ziarat Residency*






Quaid’s Residency is the last place where the great leader Jinnah spent the last few months of his life. It is located in Ziarat which is a picturesque hill station some 3 hours’ drive from the Quetta city of Baluchistan province. It has historic relevance for the entire nation as the ailing Quaid was recommended by his doctors to live in a peaceful area such as Ziarat. It was because of the fresh mountain air and the fragrance of the place which convinced Jinnah to live here.


----------



## khanz




----------



## ghazi52

SPRING TIME IN ISLAMABAD THIS WEEK


----------



## ghazi52

Lahore















Quaid e Azam Library


----------



## ghazi52

Quaid-e-Azam and Nawabzada Liaquat Ali Khan along with other Muslim League leaders arriving at the venue of the *Pakistan Resolution Session* at Lahore on March 23, 1940..


----------



## khanz



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Pak_Sher

ghazi52 said:


> ...


Beautiful churches of Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Soon sakesar valley*








*Cholistan*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Next to Jazbanda Valley, Upper Dir, KPK


----------



## Taimoor Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## khanz




----------



## Rajeev_Anand

khanz said:


>


Beautiful Pics.



khanz said:


>


Congrats to you if you visited all of them.


----------



## khanz




----------



## ghazi52

Lahore


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi.
Frere Hall.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

*Sialkot
*


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

night falling in Islamabad.







Pakistan Beautiful 

Ghizer District is the westernmost part of the Gilgit-Baltistan region of Pakistan . Its capital is Gahkuch. Ghizer is crossroads between Gilgit and Chitral and also to China, Tajikistan via Qurumber pass through Ishkoman /Darkut Yasin (which are connected via Shandur Pass). Ghizer is a multi-ethnic district and three major languages are spoken; shina, khowar and Burushaski. There are also Wakhi speakers in Ishkoman and some Tajiks.







Phandar Valley Gilgit Baltistan Pakistan

A beautiful small village on the way to Shadur pass (World’s highest Polo ground is situated at an elevation of about 3738 meters above sea level) 61 Kilometer from Gupis. A couple of kilometers beyond the village is a good campsite in a meadow beside the river, where one can swim, fish (trout) and enjoy the serene place.
A twisting road passing through lush green fields and forests with a view of flowing river and icy peaks will lead you to this charming valley. From springs of crystal clear waters to lakes and rivers of deep blue water, there are all colors of nature’s beauty in Phandar Valley. The very first glance of this valley will eliminate all fatigue of journey and will energise you with its mesmerizing views. Peaceful deep blue waters of River Ghizer and surrounding lush green and golden fields are breathtaking.


----------



## ghazi52

*University of Agriculture, Faisalabad.*








*Panoramic View of the 8 bazaars of Faisalabad!
from Ghanta Ghar*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi shore

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Merewether Clock Tower. Karachi


----------



## ghazi52

Lake Attabad

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Taimoor Khan

ghazi52 said:


> Merewether Clock Tower. Karachi




Did anyone notice the Satanist pentagram or star of david on this thing. I suspect they got their "eye" on top as well.

Pakistan needs to clean the freemasonry/illuminate shite from colonial era.


----------



## ghazi52

Yes. Everybody knows about Star of David on the Tower. Still it's there.
It is there in some other buildings as well.


----------



## Taimoor Khan

ghazi52 said:


> Yes. Everybody knows about Star of David on the Tower. Still it's there.
> It is there in some other buildings as well.





Its pure filth and Satanist. Black magic and Kabbalah guaranteed 100%. They should atleast wipe it off from the structure. God know what kinda evil they been pulling through this structure over my beloved city.


----------



## ghazi52

A Look Into The Mirror! Gilgit Baltistan


----------



## ghazi52

KKH


----------



## ghazi52

Hand In Hand With The Sun.

Skardu , Gilgit Baltistan


----------



## ghazi52

*KHYBER PAKHTUNKHWA | Malam Jabba Ski Resort *


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Now enjoy the ultimate luxury bus line at most economical promotional fare of just Rs 2500 from Twin City Islamabad to City of Lights Karachi.


----------



## Ultima Thule



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Indus River and Desert of Skardu 
Just after Leaving Kachura Village.






.

Hushe Valley and Masherbrum behind the Clouds


----------



## Chakar The Great

Lahore after rain,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Everything that is made beautiful and fair and lovely is made for the eye of one who sees. 

Beauty of Arang Kel, Neelum Valley Azad Kashmir Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

ضلع غزر مقام گلاغ مولی پھنڈر گلگت بلتستان

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Jagbanal Meadows, Kalam, Swat Valley

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

The Karakoram Highway viewed from Karimabad Fort

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reichsmarschall

Islamabad in rain

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

100 years ago, a life of our elders in Punjab village.


آج سے تقریبآ سو سال پہلے پنجاب میں ہمارے بزرگوں کی کیسی زندگی تھی
ایک انگریز کی برصغیر (پنجاب) میں بنائی گئی خوبصورت ویڈیو





__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Aerial View of Murree/Islamabad Expressway & Murree Hills In BackGound*


----------



## Chakar The Great

Stunning beauty Neelum Valley ( Pakistan)















































Nalter Valley ( Pakistan)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Bin Qasim park, Karachi.


----------



## ghazi52

.






Hunza River, Gojal. GB

.





Karakoram Highway in Gojal.


----------



## ghazi52

Dusk on the creek,* Karachi*


----------



## ghazi52

Rainbow Lake, Domel. GB


----------



## ghazi52

Family at work


----------



## STRANGER BIRD



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Chitral

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Road to fairy meadows

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Naltar Valley

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Minimarg, Astore,

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Shigar Valley

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Beauty of Kumrat, Jaazbanda & Lamotai, The Undiscovered Shire of Pakistan
by Furqeee







__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## ghazi52

Kallar Kahar Lake 

Kallar Kahar is a town and subdivision of Chakwal District in Punjab, Pakistan. It is the capital of Kallar Kahar Tehsil. This beautiful place is famous for the natural gardens of loquat trees, Salt Water Lake with beautiful species of peacocks.


Kallar Kahar Lake used to be a haven for migratory birds, however, I haven't witnessed any more migrating birds since 2012 due to one main reason: the lake now serves as a sewer for the town of Kallar Kahar, and that dirty water has repelled scores of species of birds that used to come during the winter months.


Emperor Babur described Kallar Kahar in his memoirs, the Takht-e-Babri, as a "charming place with good air". But now during the breeding season, literally pillars of mosquitos are formed above the lake, reaching out into the skies. The tourism department of Punjab has done nothing to cleanse the lake or make its environment cleaner.





Attabad Lake

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Children of Skardu

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Spell bounding winter beauty of Passu.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Kaghan Valley

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Yakshin gardan 7530 m it is part of hispar muztagh range,karakoram.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Katpana Cold Desert, Skardu, GB

By Qamar Wazir

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Rakaposhi View Point, Nagar , Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Ratti Gatti Lake

*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Village Jastar road..near BaraGali
Abbottabad....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kamikaze Pilot

ThanatosI said:


> Lahore after rain,


Where's the old Lahore that partition refugees left and now want to see one last time before they die?



Reichsmarschall said:


> Islamabad in rain


If possible post the date when the photos were taken. Good to know the context and times of the pics.


----------



## Chakar The Great

abcxyz0000 said:


> Where's the old Lahore that partition refugees left and now want to see one last time before they die?
> 
> 
> If possible post the date when the photos were taken. Good to know the context and times of the pics.


Good point, sure. Would try that next time.


----------



## Kamikaze Pilot

STRANGER BIRD said:


> RohtasFort #ManglaFort #DerwarFort #RaniCortFort


This are Indian forts!


----------



## Chakar The Great

The famous truck of Arang kel.
PIC : Abdullah Khan
















Neelum Valley 






Kanchay Bridge, Ghizer Valley!






SinoPak border






Islamia University Peshawar 






Qalat Balochistan






Khojak Tunnel ( Balochistan) , 
The tunnel was constructed in 1891 under the Khojak Pass and remains one of the longest tunnels in South Asia, and the longest in Pakistan. There are several local legends about Shela Bagh — none of which can be verified, but the locals swear by them. The first is that that the area was named after a dancer called Shela who would entertain the labourers that worked tirelessly building the Khojak tunnel. The second, darker legend is that the chief engineer of the project killed himself before his masterpiece — the tunnel — could be completed. Nobody knows why.






Yadgar-e-Shahuda ( Quetta Balochistan)







Chandergup Volcano

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Nagar Valley, Pakistan








Damadam, Naran, KPK

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

View of 969 MW Neelum Jhelum Hydroelectric Project recently completed in AJK..








Full moon over Chitral Valley, KPK

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Good morning - katpana

Glamping
glamcamp
skardu


----------



## ghazi52

Attabad Lake, Hunza.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Katpana Desert , Skardu.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Rakaposhi, Nagar, GB

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Barah Valley Khaplu
Picture Faiq Malik.


----------



## ghazi52

*Bilamik, Rondo , Skardu*

Photo By : Qamar Wazir

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Fairy Meadow , Gilgit , 
Photo .. By : Mr Hunzai


----------



## ghazi52

Hunza Valley

Photo By : Ali Awais

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chakar The Great

Thar desert Pakistan , Some stunning pics
Credits: Pakistan Travel places

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Askoli , Shigar , Skardu
Photo By : Altaf Noori


----------



## ghazi52

Flowers in winter, Shigar Valley , Pakistan
Pic by: Qammer Wazir

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Malam Jabba Ski Resort *

Winter Progress

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

View from Skardu Khaplu road near KERIS..


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## Chakar The Great

Karakoram Highway.
Chilas.






An aerial view of autumn of Doghani, near Khaplu.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Khar Bajaur agency
*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Ghanta Ghar Faisalabad!*


----------



## ghazi52

No Words Just Amazing... ❤❤❤
*Khaplu valley ghanche, Gilgit Baltistan* 
Zahid yatoooooow photoghraphy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Trango Towers

Sunset today from my roof


----------



## Kamikaze Pilot

Chakar The Great said:


> Thar desert Pakistan , Some stunning pics
> Credits: Pakistan Travel places


HOLY SHIT! 

These places and the people there are identical to India's Rajasthan. If Pakistan had not been mentioned, anybody would mistake it to be Rajasthan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Trango Towers

abcxyz0000 said:


> HOLY SHIT!
> 
> These places and the people there are identical to India's Rajasthan. If Pakistan had not been mentioned, anybody would mistake it to be Rajasthan.



We are similar people just split by borders and politics


----------



## Kamikaze Pilot

snow lake said:


> We are similar people just split by borders and politics


I was struck by the first pic of the three women veiled and carrying pitcher. Would anybody believe it's Pakistan?!!

And also the second pic of camel man.


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Trango Towers

abcxyz0000 said:


> I was struck by the first pic of the three women veiled and carrying pitcher. Would anybody believe it's Pakistan?!!
> 
> And also the second pic of camel man.


I have been to india and travelled from delhi to jaipur. Lots of similarities. If you ever get the chance to come to pakistan come. Its amazing. Ignore the media crap


----------



## Chakar The Great

Kids in Gilgit Baltistan wearing traditional dresses, 







700 yearz old siege gun at Baltit Fort, Hunza Valley





Elderly gentleman chichat without smartphones in Hunza, 










Jamia Masjid Skardu

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Chilas City.


----------



## khanz




----------



## ghazi52

Tariq road Karachi









.

Beach luxury hotel .. Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Khunjerab 17th November, 2018

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan 

Nanga Parbat 








Cold Desert in Autumn

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Nushki, Balochistan.


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Skardu Fort, Skardu, GB


----------



## ghazi52

GB

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

An amazing and beautiful location deep into the jungle between Khokhar Zair & Ban Ameer Khaton,
Chakwal...


----------



## ghazi52

Mazar-e-Quaid

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Islamabad

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Khunjerab pass adventure in winters .⠀
by @sheraliphotography


----------



## ghazi52

This is Lorry Adda Chowk, Lahore

PC: Syed Bilal Javed

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

End of Batura Glacier, GB.


----------



## ghazi52

Discover Adventure in Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Discover Adventure in Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Clearly

Ghazi you are doing a terrific job on this thread! Keep up (Y)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Gurdawara Khara Sahab, Nowshera Virkan !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Kalash

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Kalabagh at the banks of the Indus.


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Ormara

*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

A beautiful view between Talagang and Mianwali..
28 November 2018






PTDC Naran...October 20th 2018.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chakar The Great

Some of these pics are truly majestic.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Cholistan*
Photo credit: Gulraiz Ghouri

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## krash

ghazi52 said:


> A beautiful view between Talagang and Mianwali..
> 28 November 2018



Seems like a photoshop-ed image. The camel and the cart are massive compared to the bikers.



Clearly said:


> Ghazi you are doing a terrific job on this thread! Keep up (Y)



The number of threads that are alive solely because of @ghazi52 can't even be counted.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kamikaze Pilot

ghazi52 said:


> *Cholistan*
> Photo credit: Gulraiz Ghouri


Snake charmer? I thought it was Indian trademark.

@xyxmt @snow lake


----------



## ghazi52

swat valley

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

The beauty of overcast Hunza Valley

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Street Vendor, Karachi in 1969 ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Lake Saiful Malook now days..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

GB















Happy New Year !!!


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Colors of Tharparkar


----------



## ghazi52

GB






..


----------



## ghazi52

*Aerial view of Satluj*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Bahrain , River Swat KP


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Some things are worthy to be seen in the landline mode. A beautiful view of Sook Valley.


----------



## ghazi52

Katpana lake view from Cold Desert - Skardu


----------



## ghazi52

Bhong Masjid, Rahim Yar Khan, Punjab


----------



## ghazi52

According to record available Amin Brakk was first attempted in May 1996 and again in 1997 by Basque climbers Jon Lazkano and Adolfo Mdinabeitia. Who had to turn back only 300m from the summit due to bad weather? Finally Amin Brakk received its successful first ascent by Spanish climber Silvia Vidal, Pep Masip and Miguel Puigdomenech in August, 1999 and name this peak to their beloved cook "AMIN..


----------



## ghazi52

KKH Sikandar Abad Nagar Valley Distt Nagar Gilgit Baltistan


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
 1


----------



## Chakar The Great

Winter in Skardu





Ghizer Valley GB


----------



## ghazi52

.

Arandu Village, Last Village Of Karakoram Range, Skardu ,


----------



## ghazi52

Murree


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

A vendor arranges his stall near vehicles covered with snow during snowfall in Murree. —AFP







Vendors heat up around a fire next to their fish stall during snowfall in Murree. —AFP






A man removes snow beside his shop during snowfall in Murree. —AFP







Residents walk during a snowfall in Murree. —AFP

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Deosai Pakistan 

by Kamran Saleem








Beautiful Gurais Valley in Winter
Phullwai Village Gurais valley District Neelam Kashmir.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Nagarparkar, Sindh
*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

World Highest Cold Desert Sarfaranga, Skardu, GB, Pakistan 

Photo credit: Asfand Mehmood Photography


----------



## Manahil Khan

I traveled to a lot of countries like the USA, Turkey, Canada, India, and Switzerland. But never felt the atmosphere and beauty of Pakistan anywhere in the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## Chakar The Great



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Karakoram Highway Pakistan 
Taken From Top of Borait Lake,
Hunza


----------



## ghazi52

*S.M Adventurer*

Haramosh Pass, Route Plan
Karakoram Range,


----------



## ghazi52

*Early Morning At Golra Railway Station 

*
The Golra Sharif Junction railway station lies on the main line of the Pakistan Railways which connects the rest of the country in the south and Peshawar in the north. More than 20 trains pass through this station every day.

It is situated southwest of Islamabad, the capital of Pakistan, at the altitude of 1994 feet. Its magnificent building has Victorian architecture and composed of yellow stone masonry comprises five hall-like rooms. The station that once linked Peshawar, Kohat, Havelian and Multan now enjoys more importance due to its museum.

The station was established in 1882 during British rule and upgraded as junction in 1912. It was the logistics artery of the British during the Afghan military campaigns at the turn of the twentieth century. It has since become an important trade route which protrudes into Afghanistan through the famous Khyber Pass.


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Multan..


----------



## ghazi52

Utror, Swat valley


----------



## ghazi52

Hunza Valley, GB


----------



## ghazi52

A Mysterious and peaceful Morning of Karimabad.

Hunza Valley, Gilgit Baltistan








Parachinar, 
Khyber 
Pakhtunkhwa


----------



## ghazi52

Shahkot


----------



## ghazi52

Sputnik Peak - Hunza Valley


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Station chowk Faisalabad
Pc : Maqsood Mk


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Hingol national park wildlife hingol river side Balochistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Hingol national park. Balochistan Pakistan This place is just amazing mud volcanoes


----------



## ghazi52

Bihari Village - Manoor Valley - Mahandri 
March 10 2019


----------



## ghazi52

Glacial River on Concordia Base camp Baltoro Glacier,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Hunza


----------



## ghazi52

Ladha District South Waziristan. 

Summer 








and winter.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Amazingly Beautiful, Mesmerized Village Khonan Deh, Dis: Ghizar

Captured By Babar Rana Ali
While Travel To Heaven (P2)
July 2018


----------



## ghazi52

Clock Tower Faisalabad

Photo credit: Noman Ilahi


----------



## ghazi52

Looks like an artwork! 

Spot humans in this photo! 

Location: Lupghar Valley, as seen from lughpar Pass, Gilgit Baltistan

Credits: Usama Ali






Hunza

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Door to kumrat valley.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

In the Lapse of Himalayas
Nanga Parbat Base Camp
Picture : Matteo Zonga

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

River of Kandiya valley entering in mighty Indus.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NoorAkhhter

https://www.besturdushayari.com/mera-watan-pyara-watan/


----------



## ghazi52

Stunning Night View of Liberty Lahore
Cr: Wasif






March 16 · 
رات کے وقت بٹ خیلہ بازار کا خوبصورت منظر

Malakan, KP

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

It is phander situated on the way from Gilgit to Shandur top.


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Camping, Khaplu sailing, Gilgit Baltistan


----------



## ghazi52

Sheosar lake in Deosai National Park in Gilgit Baltistan, Pakistan is a paradise located on the boundary of Karakoram and the western Himalayas. Being at 13,500 feet, for most of the year this area is covered with snow. In summer and early autumn, it becomes the most colorful territory. When the sun sets in Deosai, the magical hues of gold and red spill over the vast landscape. A real treat for the eye.

Pic Credit: Hammad Ul Haq


----------



## shawn52

Beautiful Pakistan Simple and great

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Mastung
Balochistan


----------



## ghazi52

Hunza today


----------



## ghazi52

KP


----------



## ghazi52

Gawadar,

Picture Credits : Ahmad Baloch


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

The scene fizagat lying besides River Swat


----------



## ghazi52

Balochistan


----------



## ghazi52

Altit fort view Hunza


----------



## ghazi52

Just doing trekking at Baltoro valley
Skardu,












__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## ghazi52

Sodhi Village Road, Soon Valley.
Credits : Images by Hassan Awan


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Spring in Skardu
Snow.desert..


----------



## ghazi52

Kumrat Valley, Pakistan


----------



## ghazi52

DHA , Karachi


----------



## ghazi52

Basho Valley Skardu, Baltistan.....


----------



## ghazi52

Arandu Village, Shigar
Karakoram range,


----------



## ghazi52

Gupis , GB


----------



## ghazi52

Bawa Dinga Singh Building, Lahore


----------



## ghazi52

Jarogo Waterfall of Tehsil Matta, District Swat is located at distance of about 55 km from Mingora.


----------



## ghazi52

Arandu Village
Skardu 






Arandu Village
Skardu


----------



## ghazi52

*Soon Sakesar *district Khushab. Punjab
Uchali lake a beautiful lake. Worth to see.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Shangrila Lake & Resort
View from Tibbat Resort 
18 April


----------



## ghazi52

Aerial View of Mazar-e-Quaid-e-Azam Karachi


----------



## ghazi52

Blossoms At Katpana Desert Skardu
Karakoram range, Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Lahore


----------



## ghazi52

Lake Saif ul Mulook

جیسے جیسے برف پیچھے ہورہی، ویسے ہی عوام کا ڈالا ہوا گند بھی ظاہر ہو رہا 

Pic By: Bakht Bedar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Amazing Balochistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Old memories. Who has seen all this. 
Such a marriages and such a hookah.


----------



## ghazi52

Shangrila Lake, amazing lake & resorts
Skardu


----------



## ghazi52

Jam e Shireen Park Lahore...

Though Lahore recently has seen lots of frivolous decorative flowers and useless small plants on many roads but still many Parks are good and not destroyed by S.Sharif...

Trees and lots of them









Lawrence Garden Lahore.








Some Park in Lahore


----------



## ghazi52

Broghil Valley

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

ghazi52 said:


> Broghil Valley


Evee visit these places?


----------



## ghazi52

Rawalpindi/Islamabad · April 28 ·


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Colors from South Waziristan.
Captured while travelling from Tank to Wana..
The area is quiet beautiful and requires to be projected for tourism...


----------



## ghazi52

Jahaz Banda of Kumrat Valley






Attabad Lake

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Sheosar Lake, Deosai Plains

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Skardu Today
Mohammad Yaseen Yousafzai Photography


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Morning Light in a remote village of Naran Valley, KP


----------



## ghazi52

*Qaqlasht meadows...*

Pakistan being the tourist attraction has been blessed with mighty mountains, beautiful valleys, marvelous landscape, lush green hill stations, various rivers and much more by Allah Almighty which are really the jewels of earth on this land..
And qaqlasht meadows are one of them situated at half hour smooth drive to north from chitral...
Its lush green grass is the best attraction for tourists and the whole land filled with small yellow flower make it more dreamy...chitral itself is the tourist attraction for its unmatchable natural beauty. 

Qashqalat is the land where one must go to see the mighty nature that one can think how much small he is in front of these snow capped mountains and the vast stretches of sky... The scene from the diaries of travelers that they couldn't forget...

Qashqalat is famous for its festivals as well like the shandur polo festival it's also the top highest place in the world to play polo

Jashan e qashqalat is also a festival of chitrat held there which has been celebrated with its history of 2000 years by the people of northern chitral... 
It's a most welcomed place for visitors as a picnic place as well.. 

Caption By: Annu Jutt


----------



## ghazi52

اس راہ محبت میں تُو ساتھ اگر ہوتا
ہر گام پہ گُل کھلتے خوشبُو کا سفر ہوتا

Beauty of Shangrila Resort 
Skardu,


----------



## khanz




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Basho Meadows, *Skardu*, Baltistan
IAA Photography

Cricket ground


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

G4 Northern Ridge


----------



## ghazi52

The TRANGO TOWERS are a family of rock towers situated in Gilgit-Baltistan, in the north of Pakistan. The Towers offer some of the largest cliffs and most challenging rock climbing in the world, and every year a number of expeditions from all corners of the globe visit Karakoram to climb the difficult granite.

Elevation: 6,286 m
First ascent: 1977
First ascenders: John Roskelley, Galen Rowell, Dennis Hennek, Kim Schmitz
Mountain range: Karakoram, Baltoro Muztagh

Pics by: Maqsood MK


----------



## ghazi52

Naran Valley
Credit : Bakht Bedar





__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## ghazi52

Kumrat, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, Pakistan.


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi















Bath Island/Frere Town

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Mukshpuri Top, *23rd Ramzan Kareem





__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## ghazi52

Fairy Meadows 

Pic By: Farooq Umer Seeru


----------



## ghazi52

سیاحوں کی نظروں سے اوجل یہ علاقہ وادی منور 
*مانسہرہ* سے 80 کلومیٹر کے فاصلے پر جس کی خوبصورتی کو لفظوں میں بیان نہیں کیا جا سکتا۔۔اگر حکومت یہاں پر توجہ دے تو یہ علاقہ بھی کسی سے کم نہیں!!


----------



## ghazi52

Beautiful pictures of Kumrat Valley Upper Dir


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Ghizer District is the westernmost part of the Gilgit-Baltistan region of Pakistan. Its capital is Gahkuch. Ghizer is a crossroads between Gilgit and Chitral, and also to China and Tajikistan via the Karambar Pass through Ishkoman /Darkut Yasin (which are connected via Shandur Pass). Ghizer is a multi-ethnic district and three major languages are spoken: Shina, Khowar, and Burushaski. There are also Wakhi speakers in Ishkoman and some Tajiks.
*Dahimal* Tehsil gupis Ghizer.






*Ghizer River in Gilgit-Baltistan*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Atror Village on the way back from Desan Meadows

Farooq Umar Seeru


----------



## ghazi52

The Katpana Desert Skardu, one of the highest deserts in the world.


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Amazing Shigar Valley, Gate of K2

Recent Picture

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Twin lakes near Babusar top,


----------



## ghazi52

Spinkhur Lake - Swat Valley

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Zahook Valley, Skardu

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Magnificent Tao But, Neelum Valley

By: Khayyam Shahzad

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

View of kunhar and babusar road From DumDuma top - Kaghan Valley

Pic By: Farooq Umer Seeru

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Gahkuch...District Ghizer
Gilgit Baltistan... 13.6.2019.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Beautiful view of Naran City

Photo: Asim Khan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Chasing light at Passu cones, Gilgit Baltistan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

GB

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Trango Towers

Laila Peak Base Camp. I was here last week





Me on Gondogoro glacier last week with Laila Peak in the back.





Me again on Gondogoro glacier last week





My fav mountain in the Karakoram range. The beautiful Laila Peak

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Besian Seen from the Mansehra Balakot road - April 13 2019






Sharda Neelum Valley






Taobut-Neelum Valley






Way to kumrat valley

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

SumarNala...Kohistan.
about 40 to 50 kms from Dasu Kohistan towards Chilas/Gilgit on Karakoram Highway


----------



## ghazi52

Nanga Parbat and Fairy Meadows, Gilgit-Baltistan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NoorAkhhter



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Saifulmalook Lake

june 2019

Pic By: Farooq Umer Seeru Bhai

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*







Sino-Pakistani Border Crossing (Khunjerab Pass), elevation 4,693 metres or 15,397 feet is a high mountain pass in the Karakoram Mountains on the northern border of Pakistan’s Gilgit-Baltistan region on the southwest border of the Xinjiang region of China. Khunjerab Pass is the highest paved international border crossing in the world and the highest point of the Karakoram Highway. The roadway across the pass was completed in 1982, and has superseded the unpaved Mintaka and Kilik pass as the primary passage across the Karakoram range. On Pakistan side, the pass is 42 km (26 mi) from the National Park station and checkpoint in Dih, 75 km (47 mi) from the customs and immigration post in Sost, 270 km (170 mi) from Gilgit and 870 km (540 mi) from Islamabad.



KHUNJERAB PASS

· 

·
If only wilderness to such a vast extent could be declared as beauty beyond imagination. The pass is nothing but barren piece of land, snow covered ground, surrounded by snow capped mountains, a barbed wire marking the border between the two countries, a monument and a wall signifying the right side as beingChina, while the land on the left hand is Pakistan.
The landscape on both sides is astonishingly different. One side is a vertical world of mountain peaks and gorges, with no existence of human life for as far as 30 km, except for a few truck movements, mainly transporting goods to build on the KKH or the Border side. Whereas, the land across the barbed wire is wide and open grasslands, a high-level plateau where grazing herds of Yaks, goats and sheep can be found.

Touch down at the Khunjerab was like – finishing first in one of the relay races back in school. Sheer joy, with stuttering teeth and frozen hands, I must have managed to click a few 50 pictures, mesmerized by the serene, picturesque, calm and soul free spot that I was standing on. I even managed to make friends with the security guard, acting as the stone cold temple guard.
Did you know that the entire China Pakistan border is marked and based on a simple barbed wire? And did you also know, If I crossed the monument marking, betweenPakistan and China, the security guard would have lost his job, as the alarm bells would go on? Aaah such a waste of mischievous energy… I hope you enjoyed through this post and would enjoy more pictures of the Khunjerab Pass, as much as I did.
*

Last Village by Pakistan At Karakoram Highway,
Sost, Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Hunza....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

The Mighty KKH






Due to heavy Snowfall & rush of tourists in Murree local monkeys booked a Suzuki Pickup to Rest at a better Station.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Attabad Lake from a plane enroute to China.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

KKH

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## POTTER

*LAHORE.



*


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

True city of lights


POTTER said:


> *LAHORE.
> View attachment 576091
> *


----------



## ghazi52

Rawalpindi-Islamabad Metro

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Photo credit: Nauman Ghouri

Makli cemetery, Thatta

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Hunza Valley Summer 2019-210 by atif balouch, on Flickr
Ganish Village

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Photo credit: Syed Ghazanfar Ali Shah

Masjid Wazir Khan Lahore

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## [Bregs]

ghazi52 said:


>



haha baba ji relaxing

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Shoogran - Kaghan Valley

Manoor Valley Peaks on the right

Malka Parbat Peak on the left

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Straight outta Rakaposhi.

Ghulmat Nagar Valley Distt Nagar Gilgit Baltistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Gojul , GB

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Ayub Bridge and Lansdowne Bridge
Sukkur - Rohri - Sindh

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

King of the Mountains
K 2 Peak (8611m)
Baltoro#Shigar
Gilgit Baltistan 

Picture Credit ...Sarwar Taqi Shigri

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## POTTER

Karachi Today

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Kondus Valley Ghanche Siachen
@Yumna warraich

RAC PHOTOGRAPHY

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Khewra mines: A salt wonder for tourists*

The mines are considered the oldest in the salt mining history of the sub-continent.

Unbeknownst to many, Pakistan is home to the world's second largest salt reserves, found in district Jhelum of the Punjab province.

The Khewra Salt Mines, as they are called, are located about 160 kilometres south of Islamabad, at the foothills of the Salt Range to the north of the Jhelum city of Pind Dadan Khan.






The glowing inside view of the bridge and chambers in the Khewra Salt Mines. 







A tourist walks around a salt cave inside the Khewra Salt Mines.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## POTTER

KARACHI..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Tharparkar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## POTTER

FAISALABAD

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi


----------



## ghazi52

View of Hunza River and Karakoram Highway from Altit Fort.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Islamabad






__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

GB.


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Shahi Masjid ,Chiniot, Punjab

Maqsood Photography


----------



## ghazi52

KP


----------



## ghazi52

Princess of Hope in Hingol national park.


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

At WAY TO TAUBUT.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Nanga Parbat and Fairy meadows

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

Firdous Minar!
Location!
Lahore Sheikhupura road.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Area Chowk Nawab Sahib,

Walled City, Lahore,

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

KARIM ABAD, HUNZA.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

GB

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

On the Way to Babusar Top

19-10-2019
Pic by: Syed Lateef Shah

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

اگر آپ،رش،شور شرابے،ٹریفک جام،اور دوسرے مسائل کی وجہ سے اپنا سیر و سیاحت کا بنا بنایا ٹرپ کینسل کر رہے ہیں تو ایک منٹ ٹھہر جائیں،پنجاب حکومت نے حال ہی میں راولپنڈی کی خوبصورت تحصیل کوٹلی ستیاں کو مری کے متبادل دوسرا ٹوریست پوائنٹ ڈیکلیئر کیا ہے،اس لیے آپ وہاں کا پلان کریں اور برج پتڑیاٹہ ٹریک پر آئیں۔
یہ اسلام آباد/ راولپنڈی سے محض ایک گھنٹے کی مسافت پر آپ کا انتظار کر رہا ہے ۔
برج پتڑیاٹہ ٹریک، کوٹلی ستیاں میں سیر و سیاحت کے حوالے سے ایک بہترین ٹریک ہے،خاص کر اس موسم میں ہائیکنگ کے لیے سب سے بہترین ٹریک ہے،آپ اگر راولپنڈی/اسلام آباد سے،آنا چاہتے تو اگر کھنہ پل سے لوکل ٹرانسپورٹ کے ذریعے آپ برج تک آ سکتے ہیں،وہاں سے اس ٹریک کی دوری محض ایک کلومیٹر ہے،کوٹلی ستیاں مین بازار سے چھ کلومیٹر کی دوری اور برج سے ایک کلومیٹر کی دوری سے شروع ہوتا ہے،پھوفنڈی ٹاپ،پھوفنڈی کرکٹ گروانڈ،ٹھاکری ہل،اور کشمیر کے برف پوش پہاڑوں،پنچ پیر راکس،اور اسلام آباد کے نظارے کرواتا ہوا یہ ٹریک پتڑیاٹہ ٹاپ پر ختم ہوتا ہے،

At a distance of just one hour from Islamabad / Rawalpindi.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

A rainy day in manoor valley

July 2019

By: Farooq Umer Seeru

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Stunning Beauty Of City Gilgit Along River Gilgit

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.





Chiantar Glacier and a glacial lake.

.





Trek from Lashkargaz to Laila Rabat . Chitral valley

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

..Islamabad

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## alikazmi007

Mera Sohna Pakistan 

Thanks for sharing these!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

alikazmi007 said:


> Mera Sohna Pakistan
> 
> Thanks for sharing these!



Thanks for encouragement.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Lowari Top, Chitral KP

Picture Credit:- Hunzukutz Khan

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*River Indus*
Skardu city photo taken from PTDC motel Skardu

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## POTTER

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=144617700237353

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Ghowari

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Fairy meadows

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## POTTER

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1187255225557671936

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

GB Assembly.......................

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## ghazi52

Thal

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Amazing Baltistan
Khaplu

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

The Deserts of Sindh.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Madond Lake


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Kallar kahar lake situated in Distc.Chakwal , PUNJAB


----------



## ghazi52

Hunzza


----------



## ghazi52

At Hoper Valley Nagar.


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

KP.


----------



## ghazi52

Attabad Lake


----------



## ghazi52

Skardu
Desert among the mountains !
Katpana desert today..........


----------



## ghazi52

Tomb, Uch Sharif


----------



## ghazi52

Skardu


----------



## ghazi52

نومبر کی ایک صبح ۔ اسکردو سے خپلو کو عازم سفر ھوئے تو خزاں کے رنگ اپنے عروج پر تھے ۔ جھاگ اڑاتا دریا اب پرسکون تھا اور مٹیالے رنگ سے نیلگوں رنگ میں بدل چکا تھا ۔ درختوں کی ھریالی پیلے سرخ اور نارنجی رنگوں میں۔بدل چکی تھی ۔ اور قدرت کے تین دیوانے اپنی منزل خپلو کی طرف بائیکس بھگائے جا رھے تھے ۔ انہیں رستوں پر لی گئ ایک تصویر


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

GB


----------



## ghazi52

اکتوبر ہو گیا ختم نومبر بھی جانے والا ہے

تیری یادوں کو لیکر پھر دسمبر آنے والا ہے


----------



## ghazi52

Lowari tunnel Chitral.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Neela meadows, Naran

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Shoogran*
Malka Parbat First Light

Nov 30, 2019

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*yeh sham phir nahi ayegi

iss sham ko iss saath ko

ao .. amar kar lain*

Jahaz Baanda - Kumrat valley - Upper Dir - KP


----------



## ghazi52

Location- Hussaini Goja


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan


----------



## ghazi52

Beautiful Hundrap Village
Ghizar, GB


----------



## ghazi52

Enroute Minimarg, Astore


----------



## ghazi52

Ayubia National Park


----------



## ghazi52

Hunza


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

*The brown bear thrives in Deosai, villagers feel threatened*


----------



## ghazi52

Kuza Gali


----------



## ghazi52

Skardu Airport


----------



## ghazi52

Naltar, GB


----------



## ghazi52

lake Hunza

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

A magical morning! 
Altit valley captured from Karimabad early morning.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Aerial view of Skardu Valley with Skardu Airport and Air Base

Skardu Airport ,Skardu, Gilgit Baltistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

While traveling towards Badgoyee Pass and Utror Valley.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Battakundi, Kaghan Valley.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Amazing Beautiful View of River Indus at Chumick Bridge Skardu, GB.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Desert and Snow Skardu Valley GB
26th December 2019
Abrar Khawaja photography

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Thal







Punjab

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Skardu, Baltistan 

Temperature -20


----------



## ghazi52

Gol National Park, Chitral KP

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## Kamikaze Pilot

ghazi52 said:


> The glowing inside view of the bridge and chambers in the Khewra Salt Mines.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A tourist walks around a salt cave inside the Khewra Salt Mines.


How do they ventilate mines?

-	PRTP GWD


----------



## ghazi52

abcxyz0000 said:


> How do they ventilate mines?
> 
> - PRTP GWD



Have not seen any air duct nor mention in any documents,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Hussaini Suspension Bridge, Ghulkin Hunza

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

December setting this last sun

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Gulmit Tower, seen from KKH

Dec 27 2019

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Upper Kachura Lake
December .....Seen

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Mahodand Lake, Kalam Valley, KP

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

GB


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Location: Trashing, Upper Astore, GB,


----------



## ghazi52

GB


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Skardu, GB


----------



## ghazi52

KKH


----------



## ghazi52

Upper Kachura village, Baltistan


----------



## ghazi52

The beautiful glimpse of the winter in the upper valley of kaghan, in which there is a white sheet of snow on every side. The Picture can be seen in the picture of river kunhar, shahrah kaghan and bowl lake.

Jalkhan in winter season - Upper Kaghan Valley, KP
·


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Incredible Attabad Lake.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Location: Saif-Ul-Malooq Lake, Naran, Pakistan


----------



## ghazi52

Way to blind lake.
The Land of Beauty Skardu
24-12-2019





Desert , Snow and Lofty Karakorams Altogether . Exclusive from Pakistan - Shigar / Skardu


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Same place 
Different seasons 

Shila valley, Baltistan


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Same places in different time

District Orakzai


----------



## ghazi52

Beautiful view of shyok river and yougu


----------



## ghazi52

Forest road side plantation Ghowari khaplu Ghanche GILGIT BALTISTAN. today 18 January


----------



## ghazi52

Khanaspur...Ayubia.
Yesterday.


----------



## ghazi52

Hussainabad, Skardu, GB
Amazing View


----------



## ghazi52

Kaghan Valley

Northern Pakistan's picturesque Kaghan Valley is a place of fairytales. According to one version of a local legend, a prince of Persia fell in love with a fairy princess on the crystalline waters of Lake Saiful Muluk, pictured above. But a giant was also in love with the princess, and held her captive. One day, the prince escaped with her, and in his fury, the giant flooded the valley and created lakes with his tears. Today, visitors from around the world travel to Kaghan Valley for its alpine lakes, mountain scenery, and clear night skies.

PHOTOGRAPH BY AHMED S. ZAIDI,


----------



## ghazi52

Apricot orchard Bara vally khaplu


----------



## ghazi52

A breathtaking view of the mighty Passu Cathedral from Gulmit village ️

Gulmit Gojal, Hunza


----------



## ghazi52

Beautiful sunset from Shogran


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Today Khaplu Skardu Road . Never such beauty ... every thing frozen





__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Kumrat, Upper Dir Kohistan,


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------

